# Me voy al paro



## unmediocremas (18 Jul 2008)

Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.

No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.

A efectos prácticos, han hechado a los "conflictivos", ya sabeis, esos que reclaman derechos, que no hacen horas extras sin cobrar, etc.

No era un gran curro, ni mucho menos, pero lo tenía a 5 minutos de casa andando.

Lo que me da más palo de todo es que ahora cuando busque curro tendré que responder a la pregunta de porqué te despidieron. ¿Algún consejo?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (18 Jul 2008)

Pues di la verdad, que la empresa estaba jodida económicamente y que tuvieron que rescindir el contrato a varios trabajadores.

Si quieres, en vez de decir que te echaron por "conflictivo" puedes decir que fue por antigüedad. Normalmente las empresas echan a los más nuevos para ahorrarse dinero con lo que a los RRHH de la nueva empresa les cuadrará la cosa.


----------



## Abraham (18 Jul 2008)

En primer lugar, lo lamento. Espero que encuentres algo mejor pronto y se te pase el mal trago.

Si te preguntan, puedes comentar varias cosas. Si puedes, diles que los resultados no iban bien y que se han desembarazado de los más nuevos (si es tu caso) por la crisis. O directamente porque uno de los socios ha "descapitalizado" la empresa y se va a pique.

Otro ejemplo si puedes permitirte un puntito de sinceridad: diles que tú y los demás no queríais hacer horas extras sin cobrarlas. Pero sólo si es un sitio serio.


----------



## akashilla (18 Jul 2008)

Joer,lo siento...

En las entrevistas yo creo que lo mejor que puedes decir es la verdad, que hubo una reducción de plantilla, y que al tener uno de los salarios más altos por antigüedad o por lo que se te ocurra fuiste de los primeros candidatos...lo de las horas extras y el reclamar los derechos no hace falta que se lo digas...

Ánimo chaval


----------



## unmediocremas (18 Jul 2008)

¡Gracias a todos!

Una cosa está clara, reclamar y marcar tu terreno tiene un precio.

Creo que debería aprovechar para releer los libros del Capitán Alatriste, son la enciclopedia de como funciona la vida.


----------



## Germain (18 Jul 2008)

Ánimo, está la cosa muy jodida en todas partes. En las entrevistas de trabajo, siempre con la verdad por delante, a no ser que mientas con mucho aplomo. No hace falta que digas que te despidieron por conflictivo, con que comentes los problemas económicos de tu anterior empresa va que chuta, se darán por enterados.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (18 Jul 2008)

Otra cosa que puedes hacer.

Si has quedado bien con tus jefes puedes pedirles una carta de recomendación.
Ya no se lleva, pero en caso de que al hacer la entrevista pongan en duda tu explicación siempre podrás decir que en efecto te despidieron por motivos económicos y no por dejadez tuya ni falta de aptitud. Y que por ello tienes una carta de recomendación, o puedes decirles que tu jefe era el señor tal, y que si quieren pueden llamar por teléfono y preguntar por tí.

Pero esto solo en caso de que te llevases bien con tus jefes e informándoles de que pueden llamar preguntando por tí, para que no metan la pata.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Coño, di la verdad. "En mi anterior empresa, solo se despidio a los conflictivos, los que reclaman derechos, los que nohacen horas extras sin cobrar, etc". Despues de esa contestacion, un profundo silencio y que valore el entrevistador.

Con la verdad por delante se llega a todas partes. Note olvides de la carta de recomendacion de tus jefes.

Suerte.


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Coño, di la verdad. "En mi anterior empresa, solo se despidio a los conflictivos, los que reclaman derechos, los que nohacen horas extras sin cobrar, etc". Despues de esa contestacion, un profundo silencio y que valore el entrevistador.
> 
> Con la verdad por delante se llega a todas partes. Note olvides de la carta de recomendacion de tus jefes.
> 
> Suerte.



Como vaya diciendo que es un tio conflictivo, lo va a tener chungo para encontrar trabajo.


----------



## reallife (18 Jul 2008)

Suerte, está la cosa chunga en todos lados, pero ya sabes, al ataque... que son pocos y cobardes


----------



## Tezifon (18 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Como vaya diciendo que es un tio conflictivo, lo va a tener chungo para encontrar trabajo.



lo mismo hasta es bueno para ser cobrador de morosos


----------



## Apretrujillos (18 Jul 2008)

Lo siento tío. Espero que encuentras algo pronto.

Parece que aquí nadie se va a comer las palomitas tranquilo y a alguno hasta se le atragantarán (excepto los funcionarios).

Suerte.


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

Tezifon dijo:


> lo mismo hasta es bueno para ser cobrador de morosos



Hombre, para determinados trabajos puede ser bueno.


----------



## Max Estrella (18 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Lo que me da más palo de todo es que ahora cuando busque curro tendré que responder a la pregunta de porqué te despidieron. ¿Algún consejo?




Lo primero de todo expresarle mis condolencias.

Yo en su lugar diría lo que es verdad y más aún en los tiempos que corren, me refiero a indicar que la salida de la empresa se debió a una reducción de la plantilla motivada por problemas economicos de la empresa.

La carta de recomendación no deja de ser un apoyo para explicar si fuese necesario que la salida de la empresa no fué traumática.

Le deseo que encuentre pronto una nueva ocupación laboral.

Mis mejores deseos.

Suerte.


----------



## miguelio78 (18 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Echale la culpa a la crisis, con eso estas salvao de todo


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

miguelio78 dijo:


> Echale la culpa a la crisis, con eso estas salvao de todo



Esa es la mejor excusa para justificar el despido.


----------



## unmediocremas (18 Jul 2008)

¡Muchas a gracias a todos por tanta materia prima!

Os iré contando que sucede.


----------



## Carnivale (18 Jul 2008)

Pues nada hombre, lo siento, ahora a descansar a reflexionar y a seguir _palante_.


----------



## burbujero (18 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...



No pasa nada. Es lo bueno de estar alquilado: la movilidad. Te pillas algo cerca de tu nuevo curro y a correr.


----------



## nefernef (18 Jul 2008)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Lo siento tío. Espero que encuentras algo pronto.
> 
> Parece que aquí nadie se va a comer las palomitas tranquilo y a alguno hasta se le atragantarán (excepto los funcionarios).
> 
> Suerte.



A los funcionarios se les congelarán.


----------



## Germain (18 Jul 2008)

nefernef dijo:


> A los funcionarios se les congelarán.



Bueno, siempre es mejor que te congelen las palomitas que no tenerlas.


----------



## nefernef (18 Jul 2008)

Yo de momento estoy en la cola donde las reparten


----------



## Germain (18 Jul 2008)

nefernef dijo:


> Yo de momento estoy en la cola donde las reparten



Suertuda! Pues yo me lo estoy planteando para el año que viene, aunque la cosa estará más complicadilla.


----------



## Pakirrín (18 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...




Ante todo, lamento que te despidieran.


Respecto a la presunta "conflictividad", mira:

En el servicio militar, recuerdo que cuando era recluta, nos ordenaron formar y el capitán de la compañía nos dijo las siguientes palabras:

" Aqui,no existen las democracias ni los "porqués", sois un simple número cada uno de vosotros, y si quereis pasarlo lo mejor posible, no despunteis ni por arriba ni por abajo, haced todo lo que se os ordene sin rechistar sed "uno más" y así no os buscareis problemas".

La vida me ha demostrado que el tipo tenía razón,pues recuerdo una empresa
por la que desfilaron multitud de trabajadores y directivos entrando y siendo despedidos, pero había una persona que siempre estuvo en nómina y jamás tuvo problemas: la chica de la limpieza, que cumplía con su obligación sin rechistar y siempre estaba disponible para su necesaria y vital tarea.

Ya hablaba Maquiavelo sobre el éxito de la "disponibilidad" en las cadenas de mando.


Suerte, que el mundo no se acaba.





.
.


----------



## Minicachalote (18 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Diles que te echaron porque eras el mas barato de despedir. Y añades el toque burbujoso. 

Le dices que no estas mosqueado que ves el lado bueno de la vida y es que te han despedido sin deberte salarios en medio de una gran crisis. Les cuentas que los de fadesa lo van a pasar muy mal porque ademas de quedarse sin trabajo es mas que posible que les dejen a deber sus salarios.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (18 Jul 2008)

Lo siento, en tu caso diría la verdad en la entrevista. 

Empiezo a estar acojonadillo, llevo 10 años y por primera vez, nos han pagado con retraso el día 11 de Julio, de la paga extra de este mes, aún no se nada:.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (18 Jul 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Lo siento, en tu caso diría la verdad en la entrevista.
> 
> Empiezo a estar acojonadillo, llevo 10 años y por primera vez, nos han pagado con retraso el día 11 de Julio, de la paga extra de este mes, aún no se nada:.



Naaaaaa eso seran "dificultades transitorias fruto de una aceleración negativa" sin duda debidas a que el que paga las nóminas sufre de insomnio y/o peloalmohadismo.

Ya en serio. Yo estoy de vacaciones, sin noticias del curro desde hace semanas. Miedo me da volver a principios de Agosto, igual han chapado. :


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

nefernef dijo:


> A los funcionarios se les congelarán.



No solo congelar, en la crisis del 93 recuerdo que en algunos ayuntamientos pagaban la nomina con varias semanas de atraso.


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

nefernef dijo:


> Yo de momento estoy en la cola donde las reparten



Funcionaria del INEM??


----------



## SuperPoblación (18 Jul 2008)

Lamento mucho tu caso. Te deseo suerte. Y ánimo, aunque la cosa esté chunga.

De todas formas me han dicho que el Ministerio de Trabajo (Corbacho en persona está en el ajo) está tomando medidas muy importantes, y están a punto de sacar medidas de choque de gran calado como las curro-finder y otras medidas paridas (nunca mejor dicho) por su think-tank:







Vamos a estar casi todos más jodidos...

Saludos!


----------



## Majadero (18 Jul 2008)

Pues nada suerte y no te olivides de cojer forma física, sera menos doloroso. En serio, por lo menos tendras unos meses de prestación por desempleo.

A mi me despidieron del último curro "serio" que tuve por lebantar un escandalo a la empresa que Tv3 hablo de ello durante varios días. Cuando me preguntan porque me despidieron contesto por diferencias insalvables con la empresa, y acto seguido paso a explicar la verdad.


----------



## cromagnon (18 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Pues nada suerte y no te olivides de cojer forma física, sera menos doloroso. En serio, por lo menos tendras unos meses de prestación por desempleo.
> 
> A mi me despidieron del último curro "serio" que tube por lebantar un escandalo a la empresa que Tv3 hablo de ello durante varios días. Cuando me preguntan porque me despidieron contesto por diferencias insalvables con la empresa, y acto seguido paso a explicar la verdad.



Cuenta, cuenta


----------



## Majadero (18 Jul 2008)

Servicios Sociales del ayuntamiento de BCN. La comida de mierda que repartian diariamente a los abueletes solos en sus casas era pura mierda barata, superpasteurizada y sin alimento ninguno. Vamos que estaban cobrando al Ayuntamiento de BCN un servicio de 1º, y ellos repartian raciones que ni en Auschwitz.

Si juntas eso con que cada vez le dedicaba mas horas y encima me quitaron un dia de fiesta semanal sin ningún tipo de contraprestación ni intención de dialogo....

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (18 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Servicios Sociales del ayuntamiento de BCN. La comida de mierda que repartian diariamente a los abueletes solos en sus casas era pura mierda barata, superpasteurizada y sin alimento ninguno. Vamos que estaban cobrando al Ayuntamiento de BCN un servicio de 1º, y ellos repartian raciones que ni en Auschwitz.
> 
> Si juntas eso con que cada vez le dedicaba mas horas y encima me quitaron un dia de fiesta semanal sin ningún tipo de contraprestación ni intención de dialogo....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>






Gran Owned el que les metiste


----------



## Majadero (18 Jul 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Gran Owned el que les metiste



Si pero esto es del 2007. Yo les metí el Owned televisado en el 2006. Hubo cierto escandalo salió en un telediario luego se silenció y no cambió nada. Bueno sí, me despidieron. Los compañeros miraron para otro lado y 6 meses despues estaban despedidos también (no aprenderemos nunca).

Dicen las lenguas de trapo que no paso ni pasara nada porque la empresa tiene participacion de políticos de gran calado nacional (hasta aquí puedo leer, que me consta que rastrean internet a ver que se dice de ellos), desde luego la empresa tiene peso, hasta el punto de que la cordinadora desde Madrid me dijo que si querian no encontraría trabajo decente desde aquel día (cosa que dudo).


----------



## xuky (18 Jul 2008)

sorry
curratelo para buscar uno nuevo.


----------



## >> 47 << (18 Jul 2008)

Miss Marple también está al paro. : :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...analisis-economico-post957961.html#post957961



>


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Servicios Sociales del ayuntamiento de BCN. La comida de mierda que repartian diariamente a los abueletes solos en sus casas era pura mierda barata, superpasteurizada y sin alimento ninguno. Vamos que estaban cobrando al Ayuntamiento de BCN un servicio de 1º, y ellos repartian raciones que ni en Auschwitz.
> 
> Si juntas eso con que cada vez le dedicaba mas horas y encima me quitaron un dia de fiesta semanal sin ningún tipo de contraprestación ni intención de dialogo....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Eres el calvo del video??


----------



## federicoterron (18 Jul 2008)

>> 47 << dijo:


> Miss Marple también está al paro. : :
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...analisis-economico-post957961.html#post957961



Eso parece.


----------



## Pakirrín (18 Jul 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Eso parece.



Vá el tío, y le llama "calvo" por la cara!! en vez de escribir "señor sin pelo".

Cómo está la joventú..jorrr!

:o




.
.


----------



## Minicachalote (18 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Servicios Sociales del ayuntamiento de BCN. La comida de mierda que repartian diariamente a los abueletes solos en sus casas era pura mierda barata, superpasteurizada y sin alimento ninguno. Vamos que estaban cobrando al Ayuntamiento de BCN un servicio de 1º, y ellos repartian raciones que ni en Auschwitz.
> 
> Si juntas eso con que cada vez le dedicaba mas horas y encima me quitaron un dia de fiesta semanal sin ningún tipo de contraprestación ni intención de dialogo....
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/04UDaAe0FYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Majadero eres mi puto idolo.


----------



## Majadero (19 Jul 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Majadero eres mi puto idolo.



No sirvio de nada. Solo para perder el trabajo y empezar el descenso a los infiernos laborales.


----------



## Minicachalote (19 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> No sirvio de nada. Solo para perder el trabajo y empezar el descenso a los infiernos laborales.



Eso no era un trabajo. Sino ser asesino a sueldo tambien lo seria.


Me alegro de no ser el unico gilipollas que deja los trabajos por tener un minimo de etica y moral.


----------



## Majadero (19 Jul 2008)

No hombre no! como iba a ser el calvo del video y perder el trabajo? que vaaa! 

Yo era un trabajador de la empresa privada encargada del reparto de catering diario a los abueletes solos en sus casas, los que no pueden bajar a comprar, o por invalidos o porque viven en un 5º sin ascensor), vamos como un trabajador social.

Cada día, me tocaba ir de casa en casa de los abueletes y llebarles comida preparada, charlar con ellos un ratico, ver que estaban bién o mal e informar a la trabajadora social. Un trabajo encantador si no fuera porque esta en manos de empresas pribadas que estan matando a los abuelos de hambre y estafando a sus trabajadores y a los ayuntamientos.

Lo siento, cuando llebas 1 mes llendo a casa de una abuela con anemia cronica y te cuenta que es un asco de comida pero tiene que comersela porque esta enferma, y tu sabes que esa comida no alimenta nada y que encima se han pasado con la pasturización y le han matado cualquier tipo de proteina, vitamina o hidrato de carbono. No te queda mas remedio que decirle a la abuela que eso no se lo coma que es una mierdaza, que es mejor que le traiga un bote de lentejas y un trozo de chorizo y se lo fria todo en una sarten.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (19 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> No sirvio de nada.



Eso es lo que me preocupa. Manda cojones.

¿sigues informado sobre el tema?

¿han mejorado la calidad del servicio,etc..?

Es que me parece de vergüenza: y luego se sorprenden de que este puto pais se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## unmediocremas (19 Jul 2008)

Pakirrín dijo:


> " Aqui,no existen las democracias ni los "porqués", sois un simple número cada uno de vosotros, y si quereis pasarlo lo mejor posible, no despunteis ni por arriba ni por abajo, haced todo lo que se os ordene sin rechistar sed "uno más" y así no os buscareis problemas".
> 
> La vida me ha demostrado que el tipo tenía razón,pues recuerdo una empresa
> por la que desfilaron multitud de trabajadores y directivos entrando y siendo despedidos, pero había una persona que siempre estuvo en nómina y jamás tuvo problemas: la chica de la limpieza, que cumplía con su obligación sin rechistar y siempre estaba disponible para su necesaria y vital tarea.



Bueno, una cosa es pasar inadvertido porque más o menos "los números te salen" y otra es que te tomen el pelo y no digas ni mu, como por ejemplo que asciendan a los pelotas que no tienen ni idea de hacer el trabajo, que no obtengan beneficios y culpen a los trabajadores de su baja productividad (aunque hagan guardias maratonianas por cuatro duros), que la empresa se intente quedar los 200 € que ZP nos da, etc.



Minicachalote dijo:


> Diles que te echaron porque eras el mas barato de despedir. Y añades el toque burbujoso.



Je je je, tomo nota ;-)



Majadero dijo:


> Pues nada suerte y no te olivides de cojer forma física, sera menos doloroso. En serio, por lo menos tendras unos meses de prestación por desempleo.



Mi intención no es cogerlo aún (tengo entendido que no es obligatorio y no lo pierdo), busco trabajo desde ayer, no quiero estar parado.



>> 47 << dijo:


> Miss Marple también está al paro. : :
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...analisis-economico-post957961.html#post957961





Miss Marple dijo:


> ... y ahora me han largado del banco para el que trabajé los últimos cinco años.
> No se preocupen demasiado, me voy a tomar unas largas vacaciones y a la vuelta de septiembre buscaré otro empleo; no debería ser difícil (ya tengo entrevistas concertadas), aunque obviamente es un mal momento. En cualquier caso *la indemnización (y el bonus del año pasado, que se quedó integramente en la hucha, por si acaso) me permitirían estar un par de años sin trabajar*, si hace falta. Esto es parte del juego de trabajar en los mercados financieros; supongo que demuestra que nadie está a salvo, y también que no soy tan clarividente como algunos quizá pensaban. ...



El finiquito no representará mucho, no más de un par de sueldos, y aunque tengo ahorrado para pasar varios años bajo mínimo no me gustaría perder esos ahorros.

Mientras no lo encuentre me dedicaré a reciclar mis pocos conocimientos profesionales.



*PD: ¡GRACIAS A TODOS POR VUESTROS CONSEJOS Y ÁNIMOS!*


----------



## Majadero (19 Jul 2008)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Eso es lo que me preocupa. Manda cojones.
> 
> ¿sigues informado sobre el tema?
> 
> ...



La cosa es que despues de comunicarme con la empresa directamente, que esta en Madrid (eso les jodio vastante) recibí como respuesta de la "gran jefa" que o me callaba o iba directamente al paro. 

En cuanto si se ha arreglado?, pues creo que no. El ayuntamiento en su momento pidio para analizar un menú completo y no se supo más, ya os digo que hay la mano de una empresa con politicos nacionales (algun exministro de defensa) forrandose a costa de hacer esto por los S.S de toda España. 

Cuando empezo la cosa a salir por TV3 la jefaza madrileña me dijo que quién iba hacer caso a lo que decia un periodistilla de una televisión de un rincón de España y que nadie daría credito a un desconocido como Josep coní.

En un mes tenía la carta de despido esperandome en el despacho de la coordinadora.

Nadie de mis compañeros quiso ayudarme todos miraron para otro lado, meses despues estan todos despedidos y pidiendome que atestigüe en el juicio a su favor, cosa que me he negado. Yo al mio fui sin testigos y con una carpeta llenita de información que corroboraba mi versión.

Para que os hagais una idea de la empresa:

Es una que fue a juicio por engañar a inmigrantes sin papeles para que fueran a trabajar a Irak, con la promesa que les regularizarian, una vez de vuelta los dejaron en la calle sin papeles y sin nada. En el juicio los abogados defensores de la empresa alegaron que en un país como irak no hay legislación laboral al respecto y que como no la hay no cometian ninguna irregularidad por tener sin papeles en irak trabajando. Así de bestia lo juro.


----------



## unmediocremas (19 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Nadie de mis compañeros quiso ayudarme todos miraron para otro lado, meses despues estan todos despedidos y pidiendome que atestigüe en el juicio a su favor, cosa que me he negado. Yo al mio fui sin testigos y con una carpeta llenita de información que corroboraba mi versión.



Respecto que tus compañeros no quisieran ayudarte, que cada palo aguante su vela, pero que después te pidiera ayuda me parece algo despreciable.

Yo podría joder (y de paso mejorar las condiciones laborales de los que se quedan) a mi ex-empresa, pero mi abogado no me lo recomienda y ningún compañero me ha llamado para preguntar que ha pasado ...


----------



## madroño (19 Jul 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Animo y relajate ahora mientras te dure el paro, cuando vayas a buscar otro curro de nuevo, di que te hecharon por motivos de reestructuración económica y punto.




Majadero dijo:


> Yo era un trabajador de la empresa privada encargada del reparto de catering diario a los abueletes solos en sus casas, los que no pueden bajar a comprar, o por invalidos o porque viven en un 5º sin ascensor), vamos como un trabajador social.
> 
> Cada día, me tocaba ir de casa en casa de los abueletes y llebarles comida preparada, charlar con ellos un ratico, ver que estaban bién o mal e informar a la trabajadora social. Un trabajo encantador si no fuera porque esta en manos de empresas pribadas que estan matando a los abuelos de hambre y estafando a sus trabajadores y a los ayuntamientos.
> 
> Lo siento, cuando llebas 1 mes llendo a casa de una abuela con anemia cronica y te cuenta que es un asco de comida pero tiene que comersela porque esta enferma, y tu sabes que esa comida no alimenta nada y que encima se han pasado con la pasturización y le han matado cualquier tipo de proteina, vitamina o hidrato de carbono. No te queda mas remedio que decirle a la abuela que eso no se lo coma que es una mierdaza, que es mejor que le traiga un bote de lentejas y un trozo de chorizo y se lo fria todo en una sarten.



La conciencia en este caso, no se puede obviar, ya que se trata de la vida de las personas, ancianos en este caso, el que tenia que tratar con ellos directamente, eras tu, no esa zorra que tenias de jefa , cosa que demuestra que hombres y mujeres son igual de hijos de puta cuando les llega la ocasión, creo que en este caso, hiciste bien y tu conciencia que es lo más importante, la tienes tranquila y el curro por lo que cuentas, solo merecia la pena por los abuelos que tratabas, pero no por lo demas, ya que para esa empresa solo eran un negocio lucrativo y chupaban del dinero publico que se da para esos menesteres,esos abuelos no eran personas para ellos, solo para ti, a tus compañeros, por chupapoyas, que ahora quieren que le heches una mano atestiguando, ni se te ocurra, que les den por el puto culo y se jodan.

Saludos.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (19 Jul 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Nadie de mis compañeros quiso ayudarme todos miraron para otro lado.



Pues no lo entiendo, estos también otra panda de hijosdeputa. Si fuese una empresa normal, con actividades normales, entiendo que algunos pasen del tema (en casos de conflictos empleado-empresa), ¿pero solo tu y con la que estaban liando?. 

¿tan bien pagaban que les merecía la pena esa carga en sus conciencias y pensamientos? 

No puedo decir de este agua no beberé,nunca me he visto en una de esas, pero casi con seguridad que hubiese hecho lo mismo.


----------



## roebek (20 Jul 2008)

madroño dijo:


> cosa que demuestra que hombres y mujeres son igual de hijos de puta cuando les llega la ocasión



Tanto hombres como mujeres son humanos, especie hijoputa donde las haya. Hace tiempo que está más que demostrado: lo que hay son humanos hijoputas y humanos decentes (alguno queda).


----------



## merovingiocazador (20 Jul 2008)

Si no llevabas mucho tiempo en la empresa ni se te ocurra nombrar lo de la antigüedad, tienen tu currículum y sólo tienen que mirar las fechas.

Dos cosas, 

1- En las entrevistas de trabajo es mejor no mentir como te han dicho
2- NO rajes de otras empresas, no les gusta.

Lo mejor es que si te preguntan digas que la verdad, que la empresa no pasaba por su mejor momento y que hubo que hacer recorte de plantilla.


----------



## unmediocremas (21 Jul 2008)

merovingiocazador dijo:


> ...
> 
> 2- *NO rajes de otras empresas*, no les gusta.
> 
> Lo mejor es que si te preguntan digas que la verdad, que la empresa no pasaba por su mejor momento y que hubo que hacer recorte de plantilla.



Sí, lo de rajar no queda bien, da imagen de resentido.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Sep 2008)

Pues tras más de dos meses sin trabajar (aunque he realizado algunas chapuzas y contactos con amigos) he decidido ponerme a buscar trabajo en serio.

Me he apuntado a un muchas ofertas en infojobs, la mayoria de programador Java junior y la verdad es que me descartan rápidamente ... me empieza a preocupar.

No pretendo un gran trabajo, en parte porque no me lo merezco, pero tampoco esperaba encontrar tantos descartados.


----------



## Elputodirector (23 Sep 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues tras más de dos meses sin trabajar (aunque he realizado algunas chapuzas y contactos con amigos) he decidido ponerme a buscar trabajo en serio.
> 
> Me he apuntado a un muchas ofertas en infojobs, la mayoria de programador Java junior y la verdad es que me descartan rápidamente ... me empieza a preocupar.
> 
> No pretendo un gran trabajo, en parte porque no me lo merezco, pero tampoco esperaba encontrar tantos descartados.



Sigue, coño. Nunca se sabe cual es la oportunidad. Animo, hombre.


----------



## Carnaval (23 Sep 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues tras más de dos meses sin trabajar (aunque he realizado algunas chapuzas y contactos con amigos) he decidido ponerme a buscar trabajo en serio.
> 
> Me he apuntado a un muchas ofertas en infojobs, la mayoria de programador Java junior y la verdad es que me descartan rápidamente ... me empieza a preocupar.
> 
> No pretendo un gran trabajo, en parte porque no me lo merezco, pero tampoco esperaba encontrar tantos descartados.



Porque no pruebas a emigrar? Si eres programador Java no creo que el idioma sea un problema, con chapurrearlo es suficiente.


----------



## kalapa (23 Sep 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> Una cosa está clara, reclamar y marcar tu terreno tiene un precio.
> 
> Creo que debería aprovechar para releer los libros del Capitán Alatriste, son la enciclopedia de como funciona la vida.



Dale una somanta de hostias al que te ha despedido, no sirve para nada, pero te desahogas... Eso sí, sin testigos.


----------



## Elputodirector (23 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> Coño, ¿pero cómo no quieres que te descarten si hace unos días abriste un hilo preguntando que qué era eso de JAVA? :::
> 
> _Ahí va el reto, explicar por encima la tecnología Java en menos de veinte líneas:
> 
> ...



Hablo de puta la tacones. un tio que no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida. despreciable en tu vida diaria, no traslades a los demas tus impotencias, con que lo aguante una cerda en tu orqueriza extremeña es suficiente.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> En mi orqueriza retozó ayer conmigo tu puta madre, y la verdad, es que la zorra de ella bien que gemía... :.



Pero te lo tragó o lo escupió???


----------



## Elputodirector (23 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> En mi orqueriza retozó ayer conmigo tu puta madre, y la verdad, es que la zorra de ella bien que gemía... :.



Te recuerdo que soy director de banco y que me llaman hijo de puta desde hace un lustro o mas? 

Muerto de hambre, el dia que tu padre falte,vas a ozar para comer bellotas.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Sep 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Sigue, coño. Nunca se sabe cual es la oportunidad. Animo, hombre.



¡Muchas gracias!



Carnaval dijo:


> Porque no pruebas a emigrar? Si eres programador Java no creo que el idioma sea un problema, con chapurrearlo es suficiente.



Me gusta mi pueblo 



kalapa dijo:


> Dale una somanta de hostias al que te ha despedido, no sirve para nada, pero te desahogas... Eso sí, sin testigos.



Eso molaría mucho ...



jra dijo:


> Coño, ¿pero cómo no quieres que te descarten si hace unos días abriste un hilo preguntando que qué era eso de JAVA? :::



Conozco Java, tampoco soy un crack ni mucho menos, trabajé un año y medio programado con el, aunque era código muy sencillo.

Me gusta preguntar varias veces lo mismo para encontrar nuevas prespectivas y puntos de vista.

Mucho antes de abrir el hilo al que te refieres ya había preguntado algo similar: Informática: Java



Elputodirector dijo:


> Hablo de puta la tacones. un tio que no ha dado un palo al agua en su vida. despreciable en tu vida diaria, no traslades a los demas tus impotencias, con que lo aguante una cerda en tu orqueriza extremeña es suficiente.



+ 10


----------



## Abraham (23 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> Uhmmmmmm, directorcillo de sucursal... de ésos conozco varios



No sé por dónde andarán las retribuciones o consideración social real de un director de sucursal bancaria, pero alguien cuyas aspiraciones conocidas son

1)Informático colegiado, a ser posible sin pasar por mercaderes de carne (difícil).
2)Funcionario A (difícil, porque hay muchas menos plazas ahora).
3)Cerrajero (difícil, porque a tu padre le da un síncope y te ves en la miseria)

debería de ir menos de sobrado con lo de poner "-illo" a las profesiones de los demás. Digo yo, vamos.

Por cierto, aparte de conocer a un director de banco, cuando termines la carrera vas a conocer a todo un rey, por cosas de tu trabajo.


----------



## Elputodirector (23 Sep 2008)

Abraham dijo:


> No sé por dónde andarán las retribuciones o consideración social real de un director de sucursal bancaria, pero alguien cuyas aspiraciones conocidas son
> 
> 1)Informático colegiado, a ser posible sin pasar por mercaderes de carne (difícil).
> 2)Funcionario A (difícil, porque hay muchas menos plazas ahora).
> ...



Siento decirle al payasin, que su salario sera aprox un 40% del mio salvo que tenga mucha suerte (y no lo digo la tuntun).

PD:_ Si es funcionario A... necesitaria ver la tabla de salarios.


----------



## Estampita (23 Sep 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Siento decirle al payasin, que su salario sera aprox un 40% del mio salvo que tenga mucha suerte (y no lo digo la tuntun).
> 
> PD:_ Si es funcionario A... necesitaria ver la tabla de salarios.



Joder siempre vacilando con que eres director de sucursal y lo que cobras, pues o eres el director de una sucursal muy grande en un banco que pague muy bien o no es pa tanto:



> Director de oficina bancaria
> Para este puesto, cuyo salario medio es de 40.000 a 60.000 euros anuales, se precisan licenciados universitarios con diferentes titulaciones (Ciencias Empresariales, Económicas y Derecho, principalmente) y una experiencia de entre tres a cinco años, no siendo imprescindibles los idiomas. La edad media de contratación para estos puestos es de 30 a 35 años.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Sep 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Joder siempre vacilando con que eres director de sucursal y lo que cobras, pues o eres el director de una sucursal muy grande en un banco que pague muy bien *o no es pa tanto*:



Joer, ya me gustaria a mi ...


----------



## jumaco (24 Sep 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues tras más de dos meses sin trabajar (aunque he realizado algunas chapuzas y contactos con amigos) he decidido ponerme a buscar trabajo en serio.
> 
> Me he apuntado a un muchas ofertas en infojobs, la mayoria de programador Java junior y la verdad es que me descartan rápidamente ... me empieza a preocupar.
> 
> No pretendo un gran trabajo, en parte porque no me lo merezco, pero tampoco esperaba encontrar tantos descartados.



Tranquilo. yo llevo 3 meses y medio, y sigo a la espera. Tambien me apunte a varias decenas de ofertas en infojobs, y o me descartan o bien entro en la seleccion pero no me llaman para entrevista.

La unica oferta en firme me llego del paro, para trabajar en un supermercado de mayoristas. Un trabajo de 700€ mes por trabajar 48 horas semanales a jornada partida y de lunes a sabado........... vamos, un autentico abuso.

Cuando empece a buscar sabia que el trabajo andaba mal, pero ahora veo que me he quedado corto. Hay mucho parado de la construccion mayor de 50 años, y a esa gente la estan cogiendo antes para trabajos de baja cualificación porque tienen bonificacion en las cuotas de S.S. A los de 30 y pocos como yo, no les coge nadie.


----------



## Minicachalote (24 Sep 2008)

XD jra haciendo un owned esto hay que enmarcarlo.

EPD a cuantos pepitos has mandado al matadero.
Las zamburguesas se hacian con gato. Ahora a base de pepitos.

Que conste q los pepitos cayenne no los cuento.


----------



## Elputodirector (24 Sep 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Joder siempre vacilando con que eres director de sucursal y lo que cobras, pues o eres el director de una sucursal muy grande en un banco que pague muy bien o no es pa tanto:



No he vacilado de sueldo, he troleado con lelos. No es lo mismo.


----------



## Elputodirector (24 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> Buahhhhhh, resulta que todo un Directorcillo de Sucursal santanderina o bebeuvariana gana menos que un A . Eso sí, tiene despacho propio lejos de los "ventanilleros" y con puerta de cristal , dónde entran los "mortales" a pedir cipotecas. "Quiero hablar con el Señor Director...", dicen con voz temblorosa .
> 
> Y dice que el MBA le triplicó el sueldo, ergo calculo que nuestro "Director" ganaba mil eurillos a las 30 primaveras .



En rojo.- He dicho que tendria uqe ver las tablas para no meter la pata. En cualquier caso, el tema es tu estupida respuesta a un tio que simplemente hacia un comentario.

En azul.- Ya te he dicho que no hago hipotecas (paradoja, acabo de autorizar una 80% valor de tasacion;avalistas los padres de un titular; importe bajo; Eur+0.65;Ap.- 0.65; Seguro vida y seguro hogar o incrementa 0.15 por cada uno que falte;35% de la renta mensual de la pareja de cuota; sin otro endeudamiento conocido).

Insisto, tu trayectoria es cansina y en ocasiones como esta rastrera. La diferencia entre los que troleamos de vez en cuando y los que os creeis vuestras propias payasadas se nota a bastante distancia.

Abre la ventana de tu habitacion, hay vida despues de "colegiarse".

PD.- Me colegie en julio solo por curiosidad.- 82 eur de cuota anual (tengo descuento los 2 primeros años).


----------



## federicoterron (24 Sep 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> No he vacilado de sueldo, *he troleado* con lelos. No es lo mismo.



Vaya trollaco del 15.


----------



## Apretrujillos (24 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> Buahhhhhh, resulta que todo un Directorcillo de Sucursal santanderina o bebeuvariana gana menos que un A . Eso sí, tiene despacho propio lejos de los "ventanilleros" y con puerta de cristal , dónde entran los "mortales" a pedir cipotecas. "Quiero hablar con el Señor Director...", dicen con voz temblorosa .
> 
> Y dice que el MBA le triplicó el sueldo, ergo calculo que nuestro "Director" ganaba mil eurillos a las 30 primaveras .



Punto para jra por el pedazo OWNED que ha soltao...


----------



## faster (24 Sep 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Vaya trollaco del 15.



+10 caracteres


----------



## nefernef (24 Sep 2008)

jra dijo:


> Buahhhhhh, resulta que todo un Directorcillo de Sucursal santanderina o bebeuvariana gana menos que un A . Eso sí, tiene despacho propio lejos de los "ventanilleros" y con puerta de cristal , dónde entran los "mortales" a pedir cipotecas. "Quiero hablar con el Señor Director...", dicen con voz temblorosa .
> 
> Y dice que el MBA le triplicó el sueldo, ergo calculo que nuestro "Director" ganaba mil eurillos a las 30 primaveras .



Yo hubiera entendido que necesitaba ver la tabla de salarios de la categoría A para ver si eran o no correspondientes al 40% del suyo. Será que no me tomé la tiroxina esta mañana.


----------



## unmediocremas (7 Oct 2008)

Bueno, pues llevo unas semanas buscando trabajo, aunque me han llamado algunos sitios (no muchos la verdad) las condiciones son nefastas, sueldo bajísimo con muchas horas y lejos.

Varios amigos y familiares me han dicho que me "meta" de profesor para la Generalitat de Cataluña, el sueldo es alto (teniendo en cuenta lo que ganaría un mediocre como yo en el sector privado) y el horario bueníssimo.

A mi no me llama eso pero tampoco esclavizarme para una empresa privado.

¿Qué os parece a vosotros? ¿Algun consejo?


----------



## Perchas (7 Oct 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> En azul.- Ya te he dicho que no hago hipotecas (paradoja, acabo de autorizar una 80% valor de tasacion;avalistas los padres de un titular; importe bajo; Eur+0.65;Ap.- 0.65; Seguro vida y seguro hogar o incrementa 0.15 por cada uno que falte;35% de la renta mensual de la pareja de cuota; sin otro endeudamiento conocido).
> .



Hay que "hijo puta" es usted, como machaca a los pepitos, como lleguemos a jugar la partida al mus, en venganza, le prometo que le meteré en el Cohiba un peta-peta, de esos que venden como artículos de bromas.


----------



## federicoterron (7 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, pues llevo unas semanas buscando trabajo, aunque me han llamado algunos sitios (no muchos la verdad) las condiciones son nefastas, sueldo bajísimo con muchas horas y lejos.
> 
> Varios amigos y familiares me han dicho que me "meta" de profesor para la Generalitat de Cataluña, el sueldo es alto (teniendo en cuenta lo que ganaría un mediocre como yo en el sector privado) y el horario bueníssimo.
> 
> ...



Como no te guste la docencia, vas a acabar hasta los cataplines de los johnatan y jennys.


----------



## Pepius (7 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, pues llevo unas semanas buscando trabajo, aunque me han llamado algunos sitios (no muchos la verdad) las condiciones son nefastas, sueldo bajísimo con muchas horas y lejos.
> 
> Varios amigos y familiares me han dicho que me "meta" de profesor para la Generalitat de Cataluña, el sueldo es alto (teniendo en cuenta lo que ganaría un mediocre como yo en el sector privado) y el horario bueníssimo.
> 
> ...



Por probar... Si te rayas, siempre estás a tiempo de buscar otra cosa (Sobre todo si dices que todas las demás ofertas son una ful)


----------



## unmediocremas (7 Oct 2008)

federicoterron dijo:


> Como no te guste la docencia, vas a acabar hasta los cataplines de los johnatan y jennys.



Eso es lo que me tira para atrás ...


----------



## Elputodirector (7 Oct 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Hay que "hijo puta" es usted, como machaca a los pepitos, como lleguemos a jugar la partida al mus, en venganza, le prometo que le meteré en el Cohiba un peta-peta, de esos que venden como artículos de bromas.



Cohiba es de paletos. yo partagas 898 o Montecristo del 3.


----------



## unmediocremas (8 Oct 2008)

El viernes tengo una entrevista ... pero ooohh sorpresa ... voy a una ETT ... la empresa que busca gente se mantiene en el anonimato.

¿consejos?


----------



## Minicachalote (8 Oct 2008)

Lo de siempre. hasta que te pongan el contrato delante no te lo diran. Por eso odio las ett ellos te miran con lupa y tu no sabes ni para que puta empresa vas a trabajar.


----------



## unmediocremas (8 Oct 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Lo de siempre. hasta que te pongan el contrato delante no te lo diran. Por eso odio las ett ellos te miran con lupa y tu no sabes ni para que puta empresa vas a trabajar.



... y además no tienen ni puta idea.

Me juego lo que queraís a que la persona que me realizará la entrevista no está cualificada en el sector de la oferta.


----------



## Minicachalote (8 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ... y además no tienen ni puta idea.
> 
> Me juego lo que queraís a que la persona que me realizará la entrevista no está cualificada en el sector de la oferta.



Eso seguro. Tienen a cinco auxiliares administrativo cobrando 2 neopesetas. Tienen unas cuantas fichas que se parecen a la oferta de trabajo y te hacen la prueba que pone en la ficha. No se te ocurra preguntar dudas por un enunciado mal redactado. Si la mitad de las veces no hay entrevista te dan de una a 6 hojas con preguntas y las respondes. Luego tienen una hoja de respuestas que no te enseñan. T dicen ya te llamaremos y cuando sales por la puerta miran las respuestas de su chuleta y te llaman a casa para concertar el primer dia de curro con como mucho una semana de antelacion.

No me preguntes por que lo se.

Tb algunas que ya tienen callo porque no tienen contrato de obra y servicio que te lo leen y anotan las respuestas. Se piensan que asi engañan a la gente haciendo ver que esa hoja solo es una guia no que repiten como loros.


----------



## luarca84 (9 Oct 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> No me preguntes por que lo se.



Gracias por la información confidencial jeje


----------



## unmediocremas (11 Oct 2008)

Pues nada, lo que esperábamos. Trabajadora de ETT que no tiene ni idea de lo que busca.

Lee la oferta, mira mi currículum, descubre que algunas palabras están las dos hojas y afirma rotúndamente que soy el candidato ideal (cuando yo creo que no).

Le preguntó en que consiste el trabajo y me dice que es algo de sistemas ...

Por la tarde ma han llamado para indicarme que el lunes tengo una entrevista con la empresa.

Seguiré informando.


----------



## Minicachalote (11 Oct 2008)

Lo de siempre ilegalidad por todas las esquinas.

Las ett trabajan de headhunters o de subcontrata. No hay mas. Para que sea legal.

Si te entrevistan en la ETT y en la empresa y acabas contratado por la ett Ya no estan cumpliendo. Porque tu jefe es la ETT no la empresa. 

Donde estaba currando antes los horarios los manejaba la empresa no la ett. Cosa que tambien es ilegal.

Y Encima al inem no tienen que presentarle mas que una mierda de papel en la que ponen tu datos y los de la empresa y el tipo de contrato. Todas las clausulas abusivas y tetalles van en una hoja aparte.

Y se supone que tienes los mismos derechos que el resto de los trabajadores pero es mentira. De primeras porque al estar subcontratado todos los contratos sean del tipo que sean sin subcontratacion pasan a ser de obra y servicio.


----------



## unmediocremas (12 Oct 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Lo de siempre ilegalidad por todas las esquinas.
> 
> Las ett trabajan de headhunters o de subcontrata. No hay mas. Para que sea legal.
> 
> ...



En un empresa que trabajé los subcontratados tenían mejores condiciones que los trabajadores de la propia empresa.

Eso sí, eran unos inútiles, la ETT vendía mega analistas que luego no llegaban ni a programadore senior ... resultaba fustrante ver como alguien tenía por debajo a inútiles con sueldo superior.


----------



## Majadero (13 Oct 2008)

Bueno si sirve de consuelo a mi no me renuevan el aeropuerto y vuelvo a las "andadas" a ver donde caigo esta vez, hagan juego señores!


----------



## Minicachalote (13 Oct 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Bueno si sirve de consuelo a mi no me renuevan el aeropuerto y vuelvo a las "andadas" a ver donde caigo esta vez, hagan juego señores!



De barman en alcoholicos anonimos.


----------



## unmediocremas (15 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues nada, lo que esperábamos. Trabajadora de ETT que no tiene ni idea de lo que busca.
> 
> Lee la oferta, mira mi currículum, descubre que algunas palabras están las dos hojas y afirma rotúndamente que soy el candidato ideal (cuando yo creo que no).
> 
> ...



Acabo de venir de la entrevista con la empresa, esta claro las ETT no tienen ni puta idea.

Yo iba como técnico y ellos buscan un arquitecto ...


----------



## Minicachalote (15 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Acabo de venir de la entrevista con la empresa, esta claro las ETT no tienen ni puta idea.
> 
> Yo iba como técnico y ellos buscan un arquitecto ...



XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD

Peor que eso es que te lo hagan en un curso del inem y te quedes sin practicas y posible contrato.


----------



## castguer (15 Oct 2008)

Si te reguntan por qué te despidieron les dices que al final te dieron un trabajo de menor categoría que la que tu tienes. Unos cerdos, en definitiva, hacerle eso a un trabajador cualificado y, a tu nueva empresa les preguntas si ellos harán lo mismo. Un saludo.


----------



## unmediocremas (21 Oct 2008)

buscopiso dijo:


> ánimo... en cuanto a lo de la respuesta ya... la crisis es un buen argumento ¿tendrás una carta de despido? ¿está bien redactada? ¿te has pasado por trabajo para que le echen un vistazo? si no tienes nada mejor que hacer, da un poco de guerra ¿no?
> 
> Mucha suerte y ánimo.



Conseguí una carta de recomendación de la antigua empresa.



castguer dijo:


> Si te reguntan por qué te despidieron les dices que al final te dieron un trabajo de menor categoría que la que tu tienes. Unos cerdos, en definitiva, hacerle eso a un trabajador cualificado y, a tu nueva empresa les preguntas si ellos harán lo mismo. Un saludo.



La verdad es que no me lo ha preguntado, y ya he ido a unas cuatro o cinco entrevistas, casi todo el mundo saca el tema de la crisis ...


----------



## unmediocremas (22 Oct 2008)

El lune tengo otra entrevista, con una charcutera, pagan poco pero buscan mucho, voy a ver, nunca se sabe, todo depende de lo bien/mal que negocies tu entrada.


----------



## fros (22 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> El lune tengo otra entrevista, con una charcutera, pagan poco pero buscan mucho, voy a ver, nunca se sabe, todo depende de lo bien/mal que negocies tu entrada.



Cuidado con el jamón, que los cuchillos charcuteros son muy peligrosos. Si acabas con los diez dedos serás un afortunado.


Suerte.


----------



## unmediocremas (22 Oct 2008)

fros dijo:


> Cuidado con el jamón, que los cuchillos charcuteros son muy peligrosos. Si acabas con los diez dedos serás un afortunado.
> 
> 
> Suerte.



¡Gracias! Ya os diré que tal.


----------



## unmediocremas (27 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> El lune tengo otra entrevista, con una charcutera, pagan poco pero buscan mucho, voy a ver, nunca se sabe, todo depende de lo bien/mal que negocies tu entrada.



Bueno, bueno bueno, hoy he tenido que contenerme.

Charcutera hiper conocida, piden conocimentos y más de dos años de experiencia (que cumplo con creces), trabajando para el cliente en proyectos de 2-6 meses (o sea que te mueves más que una peonza).

Han tenido los huevos de ofrecerme un plan de carrera que empieza con 12.000 € brutos anuales y va incrementándose cada seis meses en 3.000 € anuales en función de una revisión de calidad.

He tenido que aguantarme, sonreir amáblemente y decirles que no estoy interesado ... me hubiera gustado decirles otras cosa.


----------



## Pepius (27 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno bueno, hoy he tenido que contenerme.
> 
> Charcutera hiper conocida, piden conocimentos y más de dos años de experiencia (que cumplo con creces), trabajando para el cliente en proyectos de 2-6 meses (o sea que te mueves más que una peonza).
> 
> ...



No te limites a decir que no te interesa, dales tú una cantidad como contraoferta. Lo mismo te llevas una sorpresa si andan pillados de tiempo...


----------



## unmediocremas (27 Oct 2008)

Pepius dijo:


> No te limites a decir que no te interesa, dales tú una cantidad como contraoferta. Lo mismo te llevas una sorpresa si andan pillados de tiempo...



Lo tendré en cuenta para la próxima pero ... la de hoy era para matarlos por hijoputas.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno bueno, hoy he tenido que contenerme.
> 
> Charcutera hiper conocida, piden conocimentos y más de dos años de experiencia (que cumplo con creces), trabajando para el cliente en proyectos de 2-6 meses (o sea que te mueves más que una peonza).
> 
> ...




ahhh hombre eso era everis

y trabajas para la parte técnica (qualitas no?)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Oct 2008)

a propostio yo lo hubiera cogido y hubiera seguido buscando

es mejor buscar estando dentro que fuera, te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## The Master (27 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> a propostio yo lo hubiera cogido y hubiera seguido buscando
> 
> es mejor buscar estando dentro que fuera, te lo digo por experiencia



Sera porque te paguen algo por estar tocandote los cojones, que es que lo que se debe hacer por 12000 mierdas euros en ejpania, con el coste de la vida que hay.

"̈́3000 euros mas cada mes segun revision de calidad"

Que cracks. Como para preguntarles en que consiste la revision de calidad esa en la entrevista, a ver que mentira te sueltan. Podrias decirles despues de la contestacion: "en ocasiones veo muertos", a ver que cara ponen


----------



## unmediocremas (27 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> ahhh hombre eso era everis
> 
> y trabajas para la parte técnica (qualitas no?)







blackholesun dijo:


> a propostio yo lo hubiera cogido y hubiera seguido buscando
> 
> es mejor buscar estando dentro que fuera, te lo digo por experiencia



Prefiero seguir cobrando del paro, más que nada porque puede ir a las entrevistas que quiera sin pedir fiesta ni inventarme excusas.



The Master dijo:


> *Sera porque te paguen algo por estar tocandote los cojones, que es que lo que se debe hacer por 12000 mierdas euros en ejpania, con el coste de la vida que hay*.
> 
> "̈́3000 euros mas cada mes segun revision de calidad"
> 
> Que cracks. Como para preguntarles en que consiste la revision de calidad esa en la entrevista, a ver que mentira te sueltan. Podrias decirles despues de la contestacion: "en ocasiones veo muertos", a ver que cara ponen



Sí, ni calentar la silla.


----------



## fros (27 Oct 2008)

Una vez leí algo curioso. Resulta que si una sociedad se acerca al pleno empleo, entonces la bolsa lo tomaba como un hándicap, algo que no era bueno. Y porqué?, pues porque con el pleno empleo tienes que pagar más a los obreros cualificados y estos exigen más constraprestaciones laborales y sociales.

ES decir, que si tienes a diez charcuteros esperando a la puerta, el empresario puede elegir el más barato dentro de la calidad standard, pero si no tiene a nadie, entonces tiene que poner dinero en la mesa para pillarlo de otro sitio.

Resultado?. El paro beneficia en cierta medida al empresario. Claro, que también está la otra cara de la moneda, con mucho paro se consume poco.

Saludos.


----------



## unmediocremas (28 Oct 2008)

Me acaban de llamar de otra charcutera, según ellos una gran oferta profesional ... haber que es, pero tenglo claro que me darán otro empujón para irme de profesor en la pública.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Oct 2008)

a ver te cuento

el problema en qualitas es el siguiente

que aunque quieras trabajar y seas bueno no vas a hacer carrera

primer mes 12000 uros

a los seis meses ganas 15000 euros (esto es automático al menos que te hayas follado a la madre de un gerente)

te hacen la subida 16000 puedes terminar el primer años

Segundo año probablemente llegues a 18000

Tercer año probablemente llegues a 21000

Cuarto año probablemente llegues a 24000

(aqui abro un parentesis porque el consultor de dmr ya esatrá por cerca de 36000 euros)


Quinto año en qualitas estás en la calle, principalmente porque ya vales mucho para meterte en propuestas, y al no tener título pues no pueden cobrar mucho por tí en las propuestas.

Así que traen a dos que hagan el trabajo que hacías tu y no estén quemados

pero aprendes mucho, y esos cuatro años te van a curtir y van a hacer de ti un buen profesional, y no te será dificl dar el salto a ganar 30000 euros el quinto año


----------



## federicoterron (28 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de otra charcutera, según ellos una gran oferta profesional ... haber que es, pero tenglo claro que me darán otro empujón para irme de *profesor en la pública.*



No se como estara el tema de la enseñanza publica en Cataluña, pero mira como anda la cosa por Malaga:

Málaga Hoy - &quot;Lo peor no fueron los insultos, sino que me escupió en...


----------



## Aguilucho (28 Oct 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> pero aprendes mucho, y esos cuatro años te van a curtir y van a hacer de ti un buen profesional, y no te será dificl dar el salto a ganar 30000 euros el quinto año



En mi empresa ganaba 27k con un año de experiencia... y solo soy un programador de .NET... en fin... 
Ah, este mes me acaban de subir el sueldo otra vez (a 30)


----------



## luarca84 (29 Oct 2008)

Aguilucho dijo:


> En mi empresa ganaba 27k con un año de experiencia... y solo soy un programador de .NET... en fin...
> Ah, este mes me acaban de subir el sueldo otra vez (a 30)



¿En Irlanda tal vez?


----------



## jlmagic (29 Oct 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> ¿En Irlanda tal vez?



No tiene(tenia) porque. A mi me paso lo mismo. Me contrataron como analista/programador J2EE cobrando 27k, y a los 10 meses (Inicio de año) me subieron a 30k. Luego me fui a USA, donde los sueldos van por otro lado, of course. Ahora ya no se como estan los sueldos en el sector.


----------



## muyuu (29 Oct 2008)

Una pregunta tonta: ¿por qué se tienen que enterar de que te han despedido?. No sé, a mi no me ha pasado, ¿tal vez se puedan enterar de alguna forma?


----------



## Aguilucho (29 Oct 2008)

luarca84 dijo:


> ¿En Irlanda tal vez?



España, en una islita en mitad del Mediterraneo 
De todas formas se que a no ser que entre en Microsoft o Google, dudo que haya muchas más empresas dispuestas a pagarme eso.
Eso sí, la cantidad de trabajo y stress, en palabras de un compañero que se fue, "es inhumano", pero bueno...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Oct 2008)

vale que en las carnicas te joden la vida y se gana un aputa mierda


pero entre eso y no tener nada, pues yo ahora mismo me metería en una, antes que estar en casa sin hacer nada


Todos los de mi promoción de ingenieros empezamos de becarios trabajando una burrada de horas por 400 euros al mes

todos

Y la verdad es que soy ahora de los que ganan menos, pero se ve a muchos de ellos con cochazos de empresa, todo el día viajando, y con unos sueldazos.


Y no me estoy refiriendo a tener la carrera superior ni eso, conozco a muchos que no tienen ni carrera, pero es simplmente eso ser bueno y estar dentro, pero todos, repito todos han empezado cobrando 400 euros de becario (algunos 300), y yo por 400 euros en dmr me pasaba doce horas y tenía que sacarme dos cursos, y el proyecto, estuve 3 años sin vacaciones.


Pero no se me ocurrió nunca despreciar un curro si me encontraba en paro, eso es lo último que hay que hacer, y menos ahora, que con saber programar un poquito de algo, tu dices que en everis no estas ganando 12000 sino 20000 y te pagan 24000 en un pispas.


Vale es sólo una opinión


----------



## unmediocremas (29 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me acaban de llamar de otra charcutera, según ellos una gran oferta profesional ... haber que es, pero tenglo claro que me darán otro empujón para irme de profesor en la pública.



Creo que buscan que alguien les rompa las piernas y no saben como.

Oferta de administrador de sistemas junior, 15.000 € brutos anuales distribuidos en 14 pagas con las guardias incluidas (una semana al mes de 24x7).

Con el típico plan de carrera profesional de si en dos años lo haces todo bien igual llegas a los 21.000 € brutos anuales.

Les he dicho que por menos de 18.000 € brutos anuales que no cuenten conmigo.



muyuu dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿por qué se tienen que enterar de que te han despedido?. No sé, a mi no me ha pasado, ¿tal vez se puedan enterar de alguna forma?



No hay que mentir en eso, pueden descubrirlo fácilmente.


----------



## muyuu (31 Oct 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> No hay que mentir en eso, pueden descubrirlo fácilmente.



Lo que sí me ha pasado es que cuando he dicho de irme, me han ofrecido el despido para cobrar la indemnización. ¿Cómo puede saber la empresa segunda que no he llegado a un acuerdo con la anterior? mi experiencia personal es que no puede, y que no van a llamar a nadie de la anterior salvo que sea para un cargo de responsabilidad en banca o algo así.


Está a la orden del día ofrecer el despido a los empleados que se van si ha habido una buena relación, al final es el estado el que paga la mayor parte de los platos rotos. Está feo pero pasa.

Te digo más, si me pongo a buscar curro mientras aún estoy en un sitio, no me van a hacer la putada de llamar a la empresa en la que estoy. De forma que si pasa algo sería después de contratado.

Una reflexión solamente puesto que he cambiado de trabajo 2 veces en España y nunca he visto ni 0 con 2 de trabajo detectivesco.


----------



## unmediocremas (5 Nov 2008)

Me han llamado para una entrevista, empresa charcutera, con curso de formación, a ver que me dicen ...


----------



## Carnivale (5 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me han llamado para una entrevista, empresa charcutera, con curso de formación, a ver que me dicen ...



¿tienes el bono transporte?


----------



## unmediocremas (5 Nov 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> ¿tienes el bono transporte?



Sí, tickets y seguro médico ... pero muchos lo ofrecen y cuando vas a la entrevista te sueltan del rollo que está dentro del sueldo que ofrecen ...


----------



## Minicachalote (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Sí, tickets y seguro médico ... pero muchos lo ofrecen y cuando vas a la entrevista te sueltan del rollo que está dentro del sueldo que ofrecen ...



Si por casualidad se llama coritel HUYE. Si tienes mas de dos años de experiencia en el puesto no te vale de nada una charcutera. Esa menos. La formacion que te dan depende del del presupuesto de la empresa en ese momento. Puede tocarte un curso guapo como una mierda online que vale menos que un manual en txt pasando por un cursillo que te dan en la propia empresa por un compañero que este sin proyecto. Lo mas cutre que te pueda pasar es que te suelten un manual en pdf y te lo tengas que aprender a saco y sin nada mas que un examen al final de la formacion.

Ojo porque esa formacion te la cuentan como formacion especifica para poder cobrartela despues si te rajas. Es la unica excepcion a la formacion. Siempre es a cargo de la empresa a no ser que te preparen especificamente para un proyecto. Si lo dejas antes de realizar el proyecto estas obligado a devolverle la pasta al empresaurio.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Ojo porque esa formacion te la cuentan como formacion especifica para poder cobrartela despues si te rajas. Es la unica excepcion a la formacion. Siempre es a cargo de la empresa a no ser que te preparen especificamente para un proyecto. Si lo dejas antes de realizar el proyecto estas obligado a devolverle la pasta al empresaurio.



Tengo un amigo que entró a currar en una charcutera, las dos primeras semanas una formación de mierda, se fue a los seis meses y le quería robar 6.000 € por la formación, el pasó y cuando le llamarón les dijo que tenía pruebas que la formación no valía eso y que si le querían denunciar pues adelante ... nunca más supo de ellos.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Sí, tickets y seguro médico ... pero muchos lo ofrecen y cuando vas a la entrevista te sueltan del rollo que está dentro del sueldo que ofrecen ...



Bueno, bueno, bueno ... ya he vuelto.

Me he ido a media entrevista, la chica de RRHH que me entrevistaba en cuanto le he dicho lo que quería cobrar (mínimo 15.000 € limpios anuales) se ha puesto borde y ha empezado a intentar machacarme psicológicamente ... le he dicho que no me gustaba el tono, que ya no estaba interesado y me las he pirado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno ... ya he vuelto.
> 
> Me he ido a media entrevista, la chica de RRHH que me entrevistaba en cuanto le he dicho lo que quería cobrar (mínimo 15.000 € limpios anuales) se ha puesto borde y ha empezado a intentar machacarme psicológicamente ... le he dicho que no me gustaba el tono, que ya no estaba interesado y me las he pirado.



Ole tus cojones....


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Nov 2008)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ole tus cojones....



No soy un crack, ni mucho menos, pero tengo algo de experiencia, lo que aprendo lo hago bien y soy responsable.

Una cosa es que la empresa no tenga más pasta y otra es que encima de ganar dinero robando al cliente lo ganen también conmigo y encima con chuleria.

Hago algún que otro trabajito en negro, para empresas pequeñas y la verdad es que por cualquier tontería que se hace en menos de una hora te pagan el triple de lo que vale. En cambio las charcuteras te quieren meter en un proyecto de banca online y pagarte como si fueras becario.

Gracias pero no tiene mucho mérito, dignidad.


----------



## luarca84 (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno ... ya he vuelto.
> 
> Me he ido a media entrevista, la chica de RRHH que me entrevistaba en cuanto le he dicho lo que quería cobrar (mínimo 15.000 € limpios anuales) se ha puesto borde y ha empezado a intentar machacarme psicológicamente ... le he dicho que no me gustaba el tono, que ya no estaba interesado y me las he pirado.


----------



## Minicachalote (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> No soy un crack, ni mucho menos, pero tengo algo de experiencia, lo que aprendo lo hago bien y soy responsable.
> 
> Una cosa es que la empresa no tenga más pasta y otra es que encima de ganar dinero robando al cliente lo ganen también conmigo y encima con chuleria.
> 
> ...



XD Al menos no esta todo perdido.


----------



## Aguilucho (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, bueno ... ya he vuelto.
> 
> Me he ido a media entrevista, la chica de RRHH que me entrevistaba en cuanto le he dicho lo que quería cobrar (mínimo 15.000 € limpios anuales) se ha puesto borde y ha empezado a intentar machacarme psicológicamente ... le he dicho que no me gustaba el tono, que ya no estaba interesado y me las he pirado.



Y demasiado que aguantastes, de todas formas un aplauso


----------



## Minicachalote (6 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que entró a currar en una charcutera, las dos primeras semanas una formación de mierda, se fue a los seis meses y le quería robar 6.000 € por la formación, el pasó y cuando le llamarón les dijo que tenía pruebas que la formación no valía eso y que si le querían denunciar pues adelante ... nunca más supo de ellos.



Te avisaba que te ponian eso como escusa. A la entrevista charcuteril que fui me lo repitieron varias veces para meter miedo. Tambien se aseguran de tenerte minimo los seis meses para no tener huecos sin personal.


Lo de la formacion los muy hijos de puta lo hacen pq si picas les sueltas la mosca. Si despues te enteras pa reclamarles vas jodido.

Tambien te avisaba de que la formacion especifica para un trabajo concreto y puntual si tienes que pagarla si te vas antes de realizar el trabajo. La mierdaformacion que dan ellos no entra en esa categoria.


----------



## y punto pelota (6 Nov 2008)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Coño, di la verdad. "En mi anterior empresa, solo se despidio a los conflictivos, los que reclaman derechos, los que nohacen horas extras sin cobrar, etc". Despues de esa contestacion, un profundo silencio y que valore el entrevistador.
> 
> Con la verdad por delante se llega a todas partes. Note olvides de la carta de recomendacion de tus jefes.
> 
> Suerte.



Aunque parezca mentira, puede funcionar. Yo he dicho cosas así en entrevistas que me han ido de perlas (depende de cómo sea el de RRHH y de lo que pidan para ese puesto).
Así además ya vas adelantando el tipo de cosas con las que no vas a tragar cuando estés dentro. No puedes pensar sólo en "pasar" la entrevista, estás negociando tu entrada al puesto que ocuparás durante meses o años.




federicoterron dijo:


> Como vaya diciendo que es un tio conflictivo, lo va a tener chungo para encontrar trabajo.



No se trata de decir que eres conflictivo. Explicas qué situación había, y cómo reaccionabas frente a ella, sin incluir referencias como "el hijo de puta del Josito" o "la guarra de contabilidad". Si te tienen que colgar la etiqueta de "conflictivo", que lo hagan ellos.


Suerte chico.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Te avisaba que te ponian eso como escusa. A la entrevista charcuteril que fui me lo repitieron varias veces para meter miedo. Tambien se aseguran de tenerte minimo los seis meses para no tener huecos sin personal.
> 
> 
> Lo de la formacion los muy hijos de puta lo hacen pq si picas les sueltas la mosca. Si despues te enteras pa reclamarles vas jodido.
> ...



Sobra lo de formación, apuntes de mierda.


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Nov 2008)

Mañana tengo una entrevista, me llamaron el viernes no me dijeron ni de que empresa ni en que consiste el trabajo, tampoco pregunté.


----------



## Minicachalote (10 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Mañana tengo una entrevista, me llamaron el viernes no me dijeron ni de que empresa ni en que consiste el trabajo, tampoco pregunté.



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Si preguntas va a ser peor.


----------



## federicoterron (10 Nov 2008)

y punto pelota dijo:


> No se trata de decir que eres conflictivo. Explicas qué situación había, y cómo reaccionabas frente a ella, sin incluir referencias como "el hijo de puta del Josito" o "la guarra de contabilidad". Si te tienen que colgar la etiqueta de "conflictivo", que lo hagan ellos.
> 
> 
> Suerte chico.



Pero en la inmensa mayoria de empresas, como sospechen que puedas ser un tio conflictivo no te contratan. En cualquier manual sobre consejos para encontrar trabajo te lo dicen, no hay que rajar sobre tus anteriores compañeros o jefes. Diciendo que tus jefes han sido unos explotadores y uno prepotentes y que tus compañeros eran unos envidiosos y unos antipaticos tienes mucho que perder y poco que ganar. Lo mas aconsejable es ser diplomatico y decir que no seguiste en la empresa por culpa de la crisis o por una reestructuracion de plantilla.


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Mañana tengo una entrevista, me llamaron el viernes no me dijeron ni de que empresa ni en que consiste el trabajo, tampoco pregunté.



Más de lo mismo, empresa de selección de personal para charcutera, para trabajar en diversos clientes, menos de 15.000 € brutos iniciales, con el tiempo la carrera profesional ofrece mucho siempre y cuando se cumplan una docenas de alineaciones astrales.


----------



## fros (10 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Más de lo mismo, empresa de selección de personal para charcutera, para trabajar en diversos clientes, menos de 15.000 € brutos iniciales, con el tiempo la carrera profesional ofrece mucho siempre y cuando se cumplan una docenas de alineaciones astrales.



Seguro que en tu caso si te mueves puedes conseguir algo mejor, que es lo que espero y deseo...pero tal como van las cosas volverán aquellos tiempos de:

"-Oiga, usted pedía un economista con tres años de experiencia y me ofrece un mierda contrato de Aux. Administrativo en prácticas! :

-Sí señor, y si no le interesa, *que sepa que hay 40 más esperando" *

El temido y olvidado, "que sepa usted que tengo cola detrás y te tienes que conformar con la mierda que te doy" será el pan nuestro de cada día.


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Nov 2008)

Tienes razón pero currar en según que por menos de 15.000 € brutos me parece un atraco.


----------



## Akita (10 Nov 2008)

Me encanta la humildad (que no servilismo) que muestra siempre unmediocremas. Junto a majadero son los dos foreros que más me gustaría que les fuese bien en la vida.


----------



## unmediocremas (11 Nov 2008)

¡Gracias por tus deseos!


----------



## zumbido (11 Nov 2008)

Di que hubo una crisis y reestructuración en la empresa y que echaron a los más jóvenes. Es coherente y cuadra.


----------



## miguelio78 (11 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Tienes razón pero currar en según que por menos de 15.000 € brutos me parece un atraco.



Compañero forero, veo que estamos en similar situacion de busqueda de empleo. A ver si hay suerte para ambos......


----------



## unmediocremas (11 Nov 2008)

zumbido dijo:


> Di que hubo una crisis y reestructuración en la empresa y que echaron a los más jóvenes. Es coherente y cuadra.



Es lo que suelo decir y funciona porque en la mayoría de las entrevistas han sacado el tema de la crisis.



miguelio78 dijo:


> Compañero forero, veo que estamos en similar situacion de busqueda de empleo. A ver si hay suerte para ambos......



Sí  hoy mismo me he inscrito en veinte ofertas de infojobs, haber ...


----------



## miguelio78 (11 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Es lo que suelo decir y funciona porque en la mayoría de las entrevistas han sacado el tema de la crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sí  hoy mismo me he inscrito en veinte ofertas de infojobs, haber ...



Que suerte macho, de lo mio que es contable hay pocas ofertas, con suerte sale una al dia, siempre cercanas a donde vivo claro, para gastarme 200 pavos en gasolina como que no......


----------



## unmediocremas (11 Nov 2008)

miguelio78 dijo:


> Que suerte macho, de lo mio que es contable hay pocas ofertas, con suerte sale una al dia, siempre cercanas a donde vivo claro, para gastarme 200 pavos en gasolina como que no......



En mi caso, el de la informática, para las ofertas buenas has de tener años de experiencia o conocimientos avanzados en alguna materia, aspectos que no cumplo.

Los 200 pavos me tocará gastarlos, pues donde vivo hay poca oferta.

PD: Me estoy plantenado trabajar como profesor.


----------



## Arte y Cultura (11 Nov 2008)

miguelio78 dijo:


> Compañero forero, veo que estamos en similar situacion de busqueda de empleo. A ver si hay suerte para ambos......



¿Sigues de alquiler?


----------



## miguelio78 (11 Nov 2008)

Arte y Cultura dijo:


> ¿Sigues de alquiler?



Asi es, ¿por?


----------



## unmediocremas (22 Nov 2008)

El lunes tengo una entrevista, profesionalmente hablando es la oferta menos atractiva pero con las condiciones más interesantes.

Grabador de datos, jornada intensiva y 14 pagas de 1.000 € limpios.


----------



## fros (22 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> El lunes tengo una entrevista, profesionalmente hablando es la oferta menos atractiva pero con las condiciones más interesantes.
> 
> Grabador de datos, jornada intensiva y 14 pagas de 1.000 € limpios.



Voy a encender una vela de eucalipto a ver si te da suerte.


----------



## Minicachalote (22 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> El lunes tengo una entrevista, profesionalmente hablando es la oferta menos atractiva pero con las condiciones más interesantes.
> 
> Grabador de datos, jornada intensiva y 14 pagas de 1.000 € limpios.



No sabes donde te metes. Es jornada intensiva porque sino no les va ni dios.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Nov 2008)

grabador de datos es cambiar la cinta de los backups por la noche

Pros

1) Te puedes follar a la novia en el trabajo porque no hay nadie
2) Puedes pasarte el dia jugando a las cartas
3) puedes estudiar una carrera


COntras
1)Si no te lleva a tu novia a follarla al trabajo probablemente se la folle otro por la noche
2) Carrera profesional nula


----------



## Minicachalote (22 Nov 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> grabador de datos es cambiar la cinta de los backups por la noche
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...



El "grabador de datos" es el que teclea como un joputa tol dia metiendo los datos en una aplicacion.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Voy a encender una vela de eucalipto a ver si te da suerte.



¡Mil gracias!



Minicachalote dijo:


> No sabes donde te metes. Es jornada intensiva porque sino no les va ni dios.



Sí, se que no es ninguna fiesta.



blackholesun dijo:


> grabador de datos es cambiar la cinta de los backups por la noche
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...



Lo de la ausencia de carrera profesional es lo que más me tira para atrás.



Minicachalote dijo:


> El "grabador de datos" es el que teclea como un joputa tol dia metiendo los datos en una aplicacion.



Sí, eso si que es hacer de picateclas, a saco.


----------



## Minicachalote (24 Nov 2008)

Depende de donde sea puede se run verdadero infierno.

A veces es pasar muchos informes de funcionarios que no saben hacer la o con un canuto al programa que usen. Si te toca de esto date por afortunado.

Normalmente es una mierda de curro de teclearte las paginas blancas. Dos meses currando como un joputa y a la calle. 

Yo te digo en serio q si no necesitas el dinero no lo hagas. Te da tanto ridiculum como trabajar de camarero. Y acabaras amargado.


----------



## Majadero (24 Nov 2008)

Yo lo hice una temporada y es una puta mierda, todo el día tecleando datos en una aplicación de mierda en msdos (joer que antiguo suena eso), eso si un minímo de fichas diarias.

Ojala me saliera una puta mierda de trabajo hoy.


----------



## Minicachalote (24 Nov 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Yo lo hice una temporada y es una puta mierda, todo el día tecleando datos en una aplicación de mierda en msdos (joer que antiguo suena eso), eso si un minímo de fichas diarias.
> 
> Ojala me saliera una puta mierda de trabajo hoy.



Suerte tio.


----------



## luarca84 (24 Nov 2008)

¿No es mejor estar en una cárnica que trabajar de grabador? Por lo menos podrías ascender con el tiempo.


----------



## Estampita (24 Nov 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Yo lo hice una temporada y es una puta mierda, todo el día tecleando datos en una aplicación de mierda en msdos (joer que antiguo suena eso), eso si un minímo de fichas diarias.
> 
> Ojala me saliera una puta mierda de trabajo hoy.



Pero tu no estabas currando en aena? que por cierto menuda desilusión, yo creía que se ganaba pasta en esa empresa, ahora resulta que me mandan una oferta y lo he flipado:



> TECNICO DE MANTENIMIENTO SISTEMAS NAVEGACION AEREA
> ....
> ....
> CONTRATO TEMPORAL, DURACION MINIMA 4.MESES RETRIBUCION SEGUN CONVENIO: 1.550€ BRUTOS AL MES .SE TRABAJA A TURNOS DE MAÑANAS, TARDES Y NOCHES INCLUYENDO FINES DE SEMANA ...
> ...



Tocate los cojones ya ni en las empresas publicas pagan un sueldo decente, 1500€ brutos por un trabajo cualificado reparando sistemas de navegación y currando de lunes a domingo en turnos rotativos :, espera que voy corriendo ... así que el que le interese encontrar curro ya sabe, en AENA necesitan mucha peña y no creo que hayan ostias por entrar, con esos sueldos y esas exigencias ...



luarca84 dijo:


> ¿No es mejor estar en una cárnica que trabajar de grabador? Por lo menos podrías ascender con el tiempo.



Con el tiempo todos calvos. Ya me han engañado muchas veces en lo que va de vida como para que me la den con queso otra vez, eso de tu esfuérzate y trabaja duro que con el tiempo veras el fruto no me lo creo, puede que en el pasado haya sido así, pero los tiempos de nuestros padres hace mucho que acabaron y ahora el que esta 5 años en la misma empresa es de puro milagro. Si empiezas cobrando una mierda en una mierda de puesto lo más seguro es que tengan un futuro de mierda con una mierda de trabajo, ni más ni menos.


----------



## unmediocremas (24 Nov 2008)

Pues la entrevista ha ido muy bien aunque no creo que me escojan.

Tracto exquisito, las mismas condiciones que me indicaron, han sido realista y no me han intentado vender ninguna moto, el lugar parece dentro de lo que cabe agradable.

Lo malo es que éramos muchos candidatos, yo he contado trenta, y la persona que me ha entrevistado ha sido sincera y me ha comentado que lo tengo difícil a causa de mi cv, entienden que si encuentrara algo mejor me iría.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (24 Nov 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Con el tiempo todos calvos. Ya me han engañado muchas veces en lo que va de vida como para que me la den con queso otra vez, eso de tu esfuérzate y trabaja duro que con el tiempo veras el fruto no me lo creo, puede que en el pasado haya sido así, pero los tiempos de nuestros padres hace mucho que acabaron y ahora el que esta 5 años en la misma empresa es de puro milagro. *Si empiezas cobrando una mierda en una mierda de puesto lo más seguro es que tengan un futuro de mierda con una mierda de trabajo, ni más ni menos.*



Nada que añadir.


----------



## Majadero (25 Nov 2008)

Estampita dijo:


> Pero tu no estabas currando en aena? que por cierto menuda desilusión, yo creía que se ganaba pasta en esa empresa, ahora resulta que me mandan una oferta y lo he flipado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estaba en Ground force una UTE de Iberia, se me acabo el contrato y no me renovaron argumentando que cada semana se va una aeronautica a la quiebra y no sabian que iba a pasar... Total un mes y medio y ni trabajo basura encuentro.


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Nov 2008)

Ishay dijo:


> Nada que añadir.



Tienes razón, por eso busco algo más que el timo de la carrera profesional.

De mis conocidos que han ascendido, la mitad lo ha hecho por peloteo y el resto por desvandadas masivas de personal.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (25 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Tienes razón, por eso busco algo más que el timo de la carrera profesional.
> 
> De mis conocidos que han ascendido, la mitad lo ha hecho por peloteo y el resto por desvandadas masivas de personal.



Yo, personalmente, lo digo por experiencia. Si han visto que tragas al principio, esperarán lo mismo durante el resto del tiempo.


----------



## GoldFever (25 Nov 2008)

Cuanto hace que no vais a _la plaza_ a comprar ...?

"¡Señora, señora! ¡Mire que judías tengo hoy! ¡Hermosas, recíen traídas! ¡Y mire que precio, qué precio oiga!

"Pescaito fresco, recién pescado, mire que bueno señora !!!"

Todo el que vende pone énfasis en lo bueno de su producto, desde los vendedores de la plaza del mercado hasta las grandes multinacionales.

Todo el que ofrece algo por lo quiere cobrar dinero da a valer lo que ofrece, resalta y recalca el valor de ello ... salvo la gente que vende su trabajo.

Creo que hay una notable falta de espírítu para darse a valer.

Como anécdota, en la primera empresa en que trabajé en mi vida entramos al tiempo cuatro ingenieros técnicos. A dos los despidieron en el periodo de prueba; los dos que quedamos trabajábamos como técnicos de soporte e instalación de dispositivos electrónicos. Yo además de eso me involucré en la informática y en todo lo que pude de la empresa; estudié, aprendí, trabajé y cada comienzo de año dije: "señores, sé más y hago más que hace un año, ¿me van a pagar más, verdad?".

Cuatro años después y tras haber cuadruplicado mi sueldo inicial, me marché a otra empresa donde me pagaban todavía más. Mi compañero seguía haciendo exactamente lo mismo, sin apenas mayor variación de ingresos que las subidas de convenio, y claro, se quejaba de su situación.

¿Si no te das a valer, preferiblemente con fundamento, qué esperabas criatura?


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Nov 2008)

GoldFever dijo:


> Cuanto hace que no vais a _la plaza_ a comprar ...?
> 
> "¡Señora, señora! ¡Mire que judías tengo hoy! ¡Hermosas, recíen traídas! ¡Y mire que precio, qué precio oiga!
> 
> ...



No soy un genio, ni muuucho menos, pero las empresas a las que he asistado para solicitar un puesto de trabajo no son Google, Sun o Adobe, así que estamos en paz.

Pagar sueldos de 15.000 € brutos anuales es ridículo, y no sólo en la informática, en cualquier sector.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Nov 2008)

Pues yo empecé ganado de becario 480 euros al mes 

seis mesecitos en telefonica, 4 horas

Luego me pase de becario 1 añito a DMR, 400 euros, aqui trabajaba todo el día


Luego mi primer sueldo en DMR 18000, (consultor de sap)

Lueo me subieron a 19000 el segundo año (analista programador), me cabre´´e y me fui a una auditora

sueldo 24000, Senior

Siguiente año a 27000 Senior 2

Siguiente año a 34000 Senior 3

Siguiente año 36000 Senior 3 

Me cabrée porque no me hicieron gerente y me fui a suiza (dos meses currando) sueldo de 120.000 euros, me fue fatal y me volví

Vuelta a una carnica sueldo 38.000(senior) y este año nos han congelado el sueldo a todos.

Supongo que en un par de años estaré ganando 50000 porque daré el salto, y si todo no se va a la mierda pues empezaran a contratar y estoy en un par de procesos que ahora están congelados


Pero vamos ahora mismo con cobrar el sueldo encantado


----------



## hipotecado_y_desgraciado (25 Nov 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Pues yo empecé ganado de becario 480 euros al mes
> 
> seis mesecitos en telefonica, 4 horas
> 
> ...



Compañero que putada. Tienes todo mi apoyo y comprensión. Vivimos en un mundo de mierda.


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Nov 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Me cabrée porque no me hicieron gerente y me fui a suiza (dos meses currando) sueldo de 120.000 euros, me fue fatal y me volví



¿Qué pasó?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Nov 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó?



cree un post


busca por 5puntosafinalesdeaño (mi antiguo usuario) o por blackhole


pero se puede resumir como que el puto headhunter de los cojones no miro mi cv y me mandaron a un puesto que no tenía experiencia


en fin

experiencia dura, dejé mi carrera profesional en la auditora grande pero en fin es lo que hay ahora muy tranquilito la verdad


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Nov 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> cree un post
> 
> 
> busca por 5puntosafinalesdeaño (mi antiguo usuario) o por blackhole
> ...



Encontrado:

Que me piro a Suiza a trabajarrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Majadero (25 Nov 2008)

Una vez que bajas al submundo del trabajo basura es muy difícil volver a sacar la cabeza, lo digo por experiencia personal. ¿Como justificar un par de años años en trabajos de mierda?. Puedes explicar que te fuiste voluntariamente de un "buen puesto" y que luego te hecharon de otro sitio porquerer mejorar el servicio que prestabas, que te apetecía un trabajillo sin complicaciones durante una temporadilla que aprobechaste para otros proyectos "personales", en fin mil tonterías, cuando te pasas una temporada en un trabajo basura ya no hay vuelta atras... 

Así que tened cuidado con lo que aceptais porque es volver a empezar desde abajo, y eso a ciertas edades ya es una condena de precariedad perpetua.


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Nov 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Una vez que bajas al submundo del trabajo basura es muy difícil volver a sacar la cabeza, lo digo por experiencia personal. ¿Como justificar un par de años años en trabajos de mierda?. Puedes explicar que te fuiste voluntariamente de un "buen puesto" y que luego te hecharon de otro sitio porquerer mejorar el servicio que prestabas, que te apetecía un trabajillo sin complicaciones durante una temporadilla que aprobechaste para otros proyectos "personales", en fin mil tonterías, cuando te pasas una temporada en un trabajo basura ya no hay vuelta atras...
> 
> Así que tened cuidado con lo que aceptais porque es volver a empezar desde abajo, y eso a ciertas edades ya es una condena de precariedad perpetua.



Lo tendré en cuenta, ¡gracias!


----------



## l'pollastrê (2 Dic 2008)

Unmediocremas,

¿algún update? ¿cómo te va?

reconozco que leyendo este post he empatizado contigo y con tu franqueza. La verdad, han llegado a interesarme tus andanzas y desventuras 

De todo lo que te han dicho, yo prestaría especial atención a los consejos que te da blackholesun. Demuestra un conocimiento sorprendentemente preciso (casi quirúrgico, diría yo) del panorama cárnico español. Creo que harás bien escuchándole.

Yo, al mundo de las "grandes" he llegado un poco tarde, así que me divierto descubriendolo poco a poco desde hace unos meses. Tengo unos 15 años de experiencia, pero siempre con empresas propias y/o PYMES. Así que para mí el mundo de los grandes behemoths estos, resulta tan divertido como sorprendente.

Auténticos circos, bajo mi punto de vista ;-)

también te diré que no todas las grandes dan las mismas posibilidades (aunque esto posiblemente tú ya lo hayas descubierto por tu cuenta). Por ejemplo, los niveles senior de los que habla blackholesun, así como sus retribuciones asociadas, hay ciertas grandes que directamente no los contemplan. 

por lo tanto, pases los años que pases, nunca verás más de 30 o 32K. Por eso yo pienso que las cárnicas son sitio de paso, de no más de 12 o 18 meses si eres un tipo válido. 

pro curiosidad, blackholesun, te importaría dar alguna pista sobre tu edad? Yo voy por 32, y presumo que tú andas más por los 40 que por los 30, quizás 

l'pollastrê


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Dic 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> Unmediocremas,
> 
> ¿algún update? ¿cómo te va?
> 
> ...



no no 32 añitos recien cumplidos


pero miro mi cv y me siento viejo


He trabajado en cuatro grandes (telefonica y tres consultoras de primera linea de las mas grandes de España)


Pero veo el listado de los clientes en los que he estado y puede ser mas de 40 (teeleoperadoras, cajitas pequeñas, constructoras, gestión de impagados,etc etc y cinco del IBEX)

en la primera

tengo 5 añitos de experiencia y dos como becario y cobro 38000 ;(

Muy poquito


Pero a mi lo que me sorprende es que se diga que en las grandes no se sube o no te pagan


Mi hermano está en una grande y siendo gerente gana 100.000 euros (un poco fuera d ela banda salarial pero es porque hace una cosa muy especifica y que ahora esta muy de moda)

teng amigos de comerciales que ganan mas de 100.000 euros (entre 8 y 15 años de experiencia)

Pero la gente es muy muy muy inquieta, y no lo tiene muy claro lo que quiere, (como yo al principio), y no se dejan aconsejar (como yo al principio), si yo no me hubiera movido tanto y hubiera seguido en mi primera Consultora ahora ganaría 70.000 euros fácilmente


Pero para prosperar en una consultora grande necesitas el título de ingeniero superior. Lo siento pero es así, llega un momento que si no tienes ese título (cuando llegas a senior o jefe de proyecto) pues simplemente te echan, porque en las propuestas lo que vale es el título, y es lo que va a permitir facturar por tí, y después las certificaciones. 

Las certificaciones te permitiran acceder a proyectos más chulos, por ejemplo, pero eso es una larga larga historia.


Es una pena pero es así. Bueno no tanta pena si tienes la carrera de ingeniero superior



Pero de todas formas alucino que tal como está el percal mediocremas no s ehaya metido en una carnica, se tira un año jodido como todos (yo me pase 4 años sin vacaciones), e intenta hacer un poco de carrera profesional, no es tan malo ni mucho menos como lo pintan


Y te lo digo yo que en algún proyecto he llegado llorando al hotel


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Dic 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> Unmediocremas,
> 
> ¿algún update? ¿cómo te va?
> 
> ...



sobre mi conocimiento podría dar muchos muchos muchos más detalles

Pero sólo en privado claro


----------



## unmediocremas (2 Dic 2008)

l'pollastrê dijo:


> Unmediocremas,
> 
> ¿algún update? ¿cómo te va?
> 
> ...



Buenas, ante todo gracias por tu interés 

Sigo buscando curro, a través de Infojobs me he inscrito en varias ofertas y ya se han puesto en contacto conmigo via email para preguntarme cuatro cosas, supongo que me llamarán para la entrevista. De entrada casi en todas las ofertas que me he inscrito han mostrado bastante interés pero muchos se enfrían cuando les indico mis pretensiones económicas (mínimo 14.000 € limpios anuales).

Por otra parte también estoy destrás del tema del funcionariado.

También hago chapuzas si me salen (instalar güindows, programitas y alguna que otra web).

Soy optimista, ¡os mantendré informados!


----------



## faster (2 Dic 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Buenas, ante todo gracias por tu interés
> 
> Sigo buscando curro, a través de Infojobs me he inscrito en varias ofertas y ya se han puesto en contacto conmigo via email para preguntarme cuatro cosas, supongo que me llamarán para la entrevista. De entrada casi en todas las ofertas que me he inscrito han mostrado bastante interés pero muchos se enfrían cuando les indico mis pretensiones económicas (mínimo 14.000 € limpios anuales).
> 
> ...





No pierdas esa virtud


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Dic 2008)

suerte!!!!


----------



## Minicachalote (2 Dic 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> De entrada casi en todas las ofertas que me he inscrito han mostrado bastante interés pero muchos se enfrían cuando les indico mis pretensiones económicas (mínimo 14.000 € limpios anuales).



Joder ni que les pidieses la luna


----------



## unmediocremas (2 Dic 2008)

faster dijo:


> No pierdas esa virtud





blackholesun dijo:


> suerte!!!!



¡Gracias!



Minicachalote dijo:


> Joder ni que les pidieses la luna



Eso creo yo.


----------



## Minicachalote (2 Dic 2008)

Joder si eres de fuera de mandril 800 euros al mes eres un mendigo. A mi es lo que me ofrecieron (ciclo superior) y no me da ni para compartir piso. Si me hubiesen ofrecido lo justo para vivir. Hubiese aceptado.


----------



## unmediocremas (2 Dic 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Joder si eres de fuera de mandril 800 euros al mes eres un mendigo. A mi es lo que me ofrecieron (ciclo superior) y no me da ni para compartir piso. Si me hubiesen ofrecido lo justo para vivir. Hubiese aceptado.



Creo que valgo más de 7 € limpios la hora, no es nada exagerado.


----------



## unmediocremas (9 Dic 2008)

Sigo buscando curro y hay algo que me llama la atención, la cantidad de conocimientos sobre diferentes tecnologías que piden para puestos de senior o junior, ofreciendo sueldos de menos de 18.000 € brutos al año.

¿Piden por pedir? ¿Quieren mucho por poco? ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Dic 2008)

Chicos actualizo


el temita está muy muy en cuanto a encontrar trabajo en el sector de IT, incluso para perfiles bajos


SAP e IBM (procesos de seleccion congelados a nivel mundial, ni a los becarios han contratado), CAP GEmini (esta me he enterado hoy tenía un proceso y lo han cancelado), BMC (hoy me he enterado de que empiezan a echar gente de hecho ya han echado), HP (se están puliendo a gente tb), Accenture (van a empezar a ejecutar el pool de gerentes con 6 meses de proyectos sin asignar, y hay un socio de un proyecto que se lo van a pulir, lo cual significa otras 70 personas que dependen de ese socio ala calle)

En estos momentos si te echan del mercado de trabajo te va a ser imposible encontrar un puesto con el mismo dinero, y te va a resultar dificl encontrar un puesto por menos dinero (porque tendrás mucha experiencia para un puesto malo)


Ahora mismo hay empresas de consultoría grandes en España Accenture, ATOS, EVERIS, GBS de IBM, que su plantilla está alrededor de 7000 personas en España, pero esa plantilla en mi humilde opinión se convertirá en 4000 personas en los proximos dos años, con lo cual se vana crear multitud de pequeñas empresas creadas por los socios y gerentes uqe despidan, pero esova a provocar que se tiren los salarios por los suelos....




COn lo que quiero decir, y sin ponernos nerviosos es GOGED LO QUE PODAIS Y ENTRAD EN EL MERCADO DE TRABAJO AUNQUE SEA POR 800 EUROS


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Dic 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Chicos actualizo
> 
> 
> el temita está muy muy en cuanto a encontrar trabajo en el sector de IT, incluso para perfiles bajos
> ...



Pues los de Accenture tiene muchas ofertas en Infojobs, lo que quieren las empresas es pagar menos por lo mismo.


----------



## unmediocremas (15 Dic 2008)

Mucho se habla de lo que se tiene que hacer en una entrevista de trabajo pero aún nadie me ha explicado porque al finalizarla te dicen que te dirán algo y si no te cogen nunca más vuelves a saber nada.


----------



## unmediocremas (15 Dic 2008)

*Un caso curioso*

Un amigo y yo nos apuntamos una mañana de hace dos semanas a una oferta de programador en una charcutera, por la tarde nos envían un correo a cada uno preguntándonos entre otras cosas que pedimos.

Los dos nos pusimos deacuerdo para solicitar el mismo sueldo, 15.000 € netos anuales.

Pasan varios días y vemos en Infojobs que sólo había dos inscritos, mi amigo y yo, un día más tarde cierran la oferta.

Al día siguiente de cerrarla abren las misma oferta cambiado el título pero con el mismo contenido, nos volvemos a inscribir, pedimos lo mismo, no nos dicen nada, sólo estamos inscritos nosotros y ooohhh sorpresa ... vuelven a cerrarla.

¿Tanto pedimos? ¿Somos tan malos? ¿Prefieren no cubrir la vacante?


----------



## Ishay_borrado (15 Dic 2008)

A mi me acaban de ofrecer 18.000 brutos/anuales, pero me los han ofrecido como un esfuerzo que haría la empresa por contratarme, ya que según me han comentado esta cifra esta por encima del convenio que aplican.


----------



## unmediocremas (15 Dic 2008)

Ishay dijo:


> A mi me acaban de ofrecer 18.000 brutos/anuales, pero me los han ofrecido como un esfuerzo que haría la empresa por contratarme, ya que según me han comentado esta cifra esta por encima del convenio que aplican.



Más detalles


----------



## Ishay_borrado (17 Dic 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Más detalles



Poco más te puedo contar, el puesto era para programador en Logroño, desarrollando con Vb, .Net, SQL...

Tengo pensado no aceptarlo de primeras, ya que me supone cambiar de empresa para cobrar lo mismo y hacer más horas.


----------



## unmediocremas (17 Dic 2008)

Ishay dijo:


> P... me supone cambiar de empresa para cobrar lo mismo y hacer más horas.



Todo cambio que no sea a más para ti (categorí o pasta) es absurdo.


----------



## spamrakuen (19 Dic 2008)

Me uno al club de los parados.


----------



## Majadero (19 Dic 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Todo cambio que no sea a más para ti (categorí o pasta) es absurdo.



Pues iros haciendo a la idea.


----------



## Topo estepario (19 Dic 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Pues iros haciendo a la idea.



Doy fe.

+10char


----------



## Neumann (19 Dic 2008)

Las consultoras son unas aguilas, te ofrecen una mierda, pídeles bastante más.


----------



## fros (19 Dic 2008)

Venga va, para dar un poco de ánimo al lío este.

Para los que participan directamente en este post hasta las 12.00 pm del 21 de Diciembre, reparto un décimo de Lotería de Navidad del 22 de Diciembre del 2008 si toca el primer, segundo o tercer premio.

Si toca menos es tontería porque somos muchos. 

Número: *25.248*.

Comprado en Ad. Lotería nº74. Barcelona. Rambla de Catalunya, 5. 

Suerte hamijos.:

Edito para poner el décimo en cuestión.


----------



## España1 (19 Dic 2008)

<joder; me uno al hilo pues...

Que el gordo es el gordo!


----------



## España1 (19 Dic 2008)

Mira que si te toca te jostian tus familiares...


----------



## Bernardo y su guitarra (19 Dic 2008)

Oootro que se apunta a las listas


----------



## Majadero (19 Dic 2008)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Doy fe.
> 
> +10char



Vivimos tiempos absurdos. 

yo que siempre cojia trabajos basura para poder dibujar tranquilo, ni trabajo basura encuentro.


----------



## fros (19 Dic 2008)

España1 dijo:


> Mira que si te toca te jostian tus familiares...



Tranquilo, me sobran unos cuantos para mi.


Si toca estaré contentísimo de repartirlo.


----------



## The Master (19 Dic 2008)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Me uno al club de los parados.



Como ha sido? Tu no estabas en Japon?


----------



## robergarc (19 Dic 2008)

The Master dijo:


> Como ha sido? Tu no estabas en Japon?



Seamos sinceros, The Master hace estas preguntas sólo por participar en el hilo y optar así al reparto del premio por parte de Fros. En rigor, lo que le pase a spamrakuen y a su curro le suda el ciruelo...


----------



## robergarc (19 Dic 2008)

Nótese, por cierto y así de soslayo, que yo también estuve aquí. Óigalo, _hamijo_ fros


----------



## Telecomunista (19 Dic 2008)

robergarc dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, The Master hace estas preguntas sólo por participar en el hilo y optar así al reparto del premio por parte de Fros. En rigor, lo que le pase a spamrakuen y a su curro le suda el ciruelo...



"The master" no es "el sopapo", supongo. Aunque tengan el mismo avatar.


----------



## spamrakuen (19 Dic 2008)

The Master dijo:


> Como ha sido? Tu no estabas en Japon?



Nop. Me debe confundir usted con el señor "Sol Naciente".


----------



## fros (19 Dic 2008)

robergarc dijo:


> Nótese, por cierto y así de soslayo, que yo también estuve aquí. Óigalo, _hamijo_ fros



Oído queda amigo robergarc. Ojalá tengamos suerte. :

LAs posibilidades son remotas, pero teniendo en cuenta que son el primer, según y tercer premio para que haya el reparto, la cosa no es tannnnn remota.

Me tocó al euromillones, un 4+1 no hace mucho, y se da una posibilidad entre veinticuatro mil para acertarlo.

De todas maneras, siempre hay que mirarlo con ilusión pero sin expectativas muy grandes, porque si no toca (el 90% de las veces), tampoco te llevas un desencanto grande, valga la redundancia.

Que Dios reparta suerte


----------



## unmediocremas (22 Dic 2008)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Doy fe.
> 
> +10char





Neumann dijo:


> Las consultoras son unas aguilas, te ofrecen una mierda, pídeles bastante más.



Sí, de entrada siempre te ofrecerán como mínimo un 30% menos, en función de los candidatos que tengan y lo necesitados les podrás sablear a ellos.

Hoy mismo me han llamado de una charcutera sin que yo me hubiera inscrito a ninguna de sus ofertas, les he pedido bastante, sólo con que me ofrezcan el 80% de lo pedido ya me conformo.


----------



## The Master (22 Dic 2008)

robergarc dijo:


> Seamos sinceros, The Master hace estas preguntas sólo por participar en el hilo y optar así al reparto del premio por parte de Fros. En rigor, lo que le pase a spamrakuen y a su curro le suda el ciruelo...



Si me importa majo... 



spamrakuen dijo:


> Nop. Me debe confundir usted con el señor "Sol Naciente".



Y como ha sido en cualquier caso?


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Dic 2008)

The Master dijo:


> Y como ha sido en cualquier caso?



Habia trabajo para 2 y eramos 4.
Asi de simple.


----------



## fros (22 Dic 2008)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Habia trabajo para 2 y eramos 4.
> Asi de simple.



Aprovecho para decirles que el número en concurso para este post ha sido agraciado con cero (0) euros.:

Vamos, es que no se parece a ningún número premiado ni de coña:o

Pos nada, sólo era eso.

Salud para todos.


----------



## Majadero (23 Dic 2008)

nada pues seguiremos siendo unos miserables parados...:o


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Dic 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> nada pues seguiremos siendo unos miserables parados...:o



Es lo que hay ...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Dic 2008)

bueno chicos noticias fresquitas


según el departamento de rrhh de mi empresa en verano del 2009 empieza la hecatombre para las consultoras grandes de IT, van a empezar a echar a mucha mucha gente


Yo propongo que rebajeis un poco vuestras perspectivas para poder entrar a principios de año en algo


Accenture, IBM, Everis, Atos, etc etc, son como 7000 personas cada uno


Yo pienso que en dos años (esto es de mi cosecha viendo como se están parando los proyectos y externalizando servicios) se van a quedar a la mitad


COn lo cual se va a llenar el mercado de tecnicos, superiores, consultores, etc etc


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Dic 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> Yo propongo que rebajeis un poco vuestras perspectivas para poder entrar a principios de año en algo



¿Puedes detallarlo más? ¿Cuanto?


----------



## Majadero (23 Dic 2008)

yo acepto cualquier trabajo basura que me aporte por 8hr 900€. Más a bajo no puedo, lo siento.


----------



## fros (23 Dic 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> yo acepto cualquier trabajo basura que me aporte por 8hr 900€. Más a bajo no puedo, lo siento.



Qué pasó con el tema de los aviones Señor majadero?.


----------



## fros (23 Dic 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Puedes detallarlo más? ¿Cuanto?



Es que con los trabajos empieza a pasar como con los pisos, ya no es cuestión de que pidas menos y te cojan, es que tal como va el patio, es que las ofertas sencillamente desaparecerán, como las ofertas por los pisos. No es cuestión de que se agilice las cosas bajando precio. Sencillamente la demanda no existe.


----------



## unmediocremas (27 Dic 2008)

fros dijo:


> Es que con los trabajos empieza a pasar como con los pisos, ya no es cuestión de que pidas menos y te cojan, es que tal como va el patio, es que las ofertas sencillamente desaparecerán, como las ofertas por los pisos. No es cuestión de que se agilice las cosas bajando precio. Sencillamente la demanda no existe.



Creo que hay una diferencia, mientras los pisos subían escandalosamente los sueldos bajan miserablemente.

Que alguien pague menos de 15.000 € netos al año por un trabajador que no sólo ganan dinero con el producto/servicio si no que además le roba al trabajador.


----------



## Majadero (27 Dic 2008)

fros dijo:


> Qué pasó con el tema de los aviones Señor majadero?.



Nada especial, me cumplía el contrato en octubre justo cuando las compañias aereas caian una cada semana y me dijeron que en estas condiciones no podían renovar a nadie porque no sabían que iba a pasar.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Dic 2008)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Puedes detallarlo más? ¿Cuanto?



el salario para ingeniero superior sin experiencia en una cárnica son 20000 brutos al año (puede oscilar entre 21000 de accenture o algo menos) pero en general es ese dinero. 

Por supuesto que hay trabajos fuera de las cárnicas pero es muy muy extraño ver un primer empleo sin experiencia por mas de 24.000 (habrá excepciones) en la parte de servicio IT



Para un tío con la técnica empezaríamos a hablar de 15000 (aquí me temos a la parte de picar código de las carnicas un coritel o un qualitas). Aquí la vida del técnico suelen ser 4 años y un salario máximo de 24000 euros, luego te echan a la calle al menos que seas muy muy bueno


Para los que no tengan técnica su sueldo empezará a apartir de 12000 euros, sin experiencia claro está, tened en cuenta que para la empresa ellos te están haciendo un favor a tí porque te enseñan en cotarro y no tienes ni un ´titulo


Eso es a grandes rasgos los sueldos iniciales en las cárnicas de España


----------



## fros (27 Dic 2008)

Majadero dijo:


> Nada especial, me cumplía el contrato en octubre justo cuando las compañias aereas caian una cada semana y me dijeron que en estas condiciones no podían renovar a nadie porque no sabían que iba a pasar.



Pues yo me acuerdo que cuando acabé la mili en la G.C. salieron unas plazas para...no sé cómo se llaman, baliceros, señaladores..:, son esos que se ponen con dos banderas delante del avión haciendo gestos raros y moviendo las banderas como si fueras una animadora de Rugby americano. Pues bien, salieron dos plazas y nos presentamos cinco o seis. Era un puesto fijo, pero no me presenté porque entré en los Bomberos, aunque el oficio no parecía muy pesado. 

Conozco a un chaval que es azafato. Tiene un nivel muy alto de inglés, pero poco más. Ahora papá que tiene mucha pasta le paga el título de piloto privado comercial, que está por encima de los 30.000 euros y lo hace en Sevilla. 

El problema de los trabajos, es que a los empresarios que van saliendo de la crisis con tanto currículum encima de la mesa se les ponen los dientes largos, y pueden apretar más (aún) de lo que lo hacían antes. Así que en una entrevista hay que adivinar lo que quieren de ti y tener intuición para averiguarlo. Normalmente un trabajador que les saque el trabajo de dos por el salario de medio.

Lo mejor:

Conocer a alguien en la empresa

Estar muy buena

tener un oficio con un nivel alto de cualificación. Esto te permite poder emigrar a países terceros donde el paro no azuza con tanta saña.

Suerte.


----------



## unmediocremas (30 Dic 2008)

Desde hace varias semanas el tema se ha parado mucho, supongo que los de RRHH estarán de vacaciones.


----------



## Aldarius (30 Dic 2008)

Aldarius dijo:


> XNA Developer Center
> 
> ¿Sigues en el paro no?





unmediocremas dijo:


> Desde hace varias semanas el tema se ha parado mucho, supongo que los de RRHH estarán de vacaciones.



Veo que sí. Suerte.


----------



## unmediocremas (30 Dic 2008)

Aldarius dijo:


> Veo que sí. Suerte.



Sí, voy haciendo cosas en B pero nada serio.


----------



## Aldarius (30 Dic 2008)

blackholesun dijo:


> el salario para ingeniero superior sin experiencia en una cárnica son 20000 brutos al año (puede oscilar entre 21000 de accenture o algo menos) pero en general es ese dinero.
> 
> Por supuesto que hay trabajos fuera de las cárnicas pero es muy muy extraño ver un primer empleo sin experiencia por mas de 24.000 (habrá excepciones) en la parte de servicio IT
> 
> ...



Comenzé en una cárnica con 16K anuales, para un año después (este abril) pasar a una no-cárnica por 20K. Así que estoy de acuerdo con tu razonamiento.
A partir de allí ya voy mirando cada vez que cumpla un año de experiencia para ver si hay mejoría de sueldos por el sector y dar otro saltito.
Todo esto siendo FP'ero.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Ene 2009)

Aprovecho para hacer una consulta laboral.

Hoy finaliza oficialmente mi relacion laboral con una carnica (llevo 2 semanas de "vacaciones"). Les he llamado para ver si despues de esas 2 semanas tenian ya lista mi documentacion para el lunes ir al INEM, pero me han dicho que eso se lo prepara la sede de madrid y que todavia no se lo ha enviado.

Se que hay un limite de dias desde que te dan la patada hasta que te apuntas al paro, ¿cuantos dias son? ¿son solo laborales? ¿sabado incluido?

¿que hago si siguen haciendose los remolones?


----------



## robergarc (2 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer una consulta laboral.
> 
> Hoy finaliza oficialmente mi relacion laboral con una carnica (llevo 2 semanas de "vacaciones"). Les he llamado para ver si despues de esas 2 semanas tenian ya lista mi documentacion para el lunes ir al INEM, pero me han dicho que eso se lo prepara la sede de madrid y que todavia no se lo ha enviado.
> 
> ...



Quince días desde el último día que disfrutes de vacaciones, es decir, desde hoy, contando laborables y sábados.


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Aprovecho para hacer una consulta laboral.
> 
> Hoy finaliza oficialmente mi relacion laboral con una carnica (llevo 2 semanas de "vacaciones"). Les he llamado para ver si despues de esas 2 semanas tenian ya lista mi documentacion para el lunes ir al INEM, pero me han dicho que eso se lo prepara la sede de madrid y que todavia no se lo ha enviado.
> 
> ...



Ir a un abogado.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (3 Ene 2009)

Majadero dijo:


> Nada especial, me cumplía el contrato en octubre justo cuando las compañias aereas caian una cada semana y me dijeron que en estas condiciones no podían renovar a nadie porque no sabían que iba a pasar.



¡¡ Lo siento Majadero !!

La verdad es que el tema está jodidillo, lo se de buena tinta.

El mes pasado mi mujer se pasó una semana en Barcelona, ayudando a la de calidad y riesgos laborales a pasar la auditoría (creo que me comento que era Brasileña, igual la conoces). El caso es que venía un poco cagada despues de hablar con uno de sus jefes, mucho movimiento,restructuración en todo el organigrama e ideas nuevas (buenas y no tan buenas). Por ahora se ha salvado de la quema, pero tiene la sensación de que es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Majadero (3 Ene 2009)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> ¡¡ Lo siento Majadero !!
> 
> La verdad es que el tema está jodidillo, lo se de buena tinta.
> 
> El mes pasado mi mujer se pasó una semana en Barcelona, ayudando a la de calidad y riesgos laborales a pasar la auditoría (creo que me comento que era Brasileña, igual la conoces). El caso es que venía un poco cagada despues de hablar con uno de sus jefes, mucho movimiento,restructuración en todo el organigrama e ideas nuevas (buenas y no tan buenas). Por ahora se ha salvado de la quema, pero tiene la sensación de que es cuestión de tiempo.



Bueno en el 1º semestre en teoria abren la nueva terminal y se supone que necesitaran cubrir miles de puestos de trabajo nuevos. En cuanto este lista me presento otra vez . Total, tengo la formación, la experiencia y el pcp. Ya se que eso no garantiza nada y que prefieren gente a la que darles los cursos y así poder cobrar de la CEE, pero...


----------



## federicoterron (3 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Ir a un abogado.



Hombre, antes de gastarme la pasta en un abogado, yo consultaria en el INEM. Y segun lo que me digan iria o no a un abogado.


----------



## fenixesp (3 Ene 2009)

hay un plazo de 15 dias hábiles, no se cuentan domingos ni festivos

Servicio Pblico de Empleo Estatal - Trmites en lnea - Oficina Virtual de prestaciones por desempleo - Proteccin por desempleo: Prestacin.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Ene 2009)

COnoceis a algún comercial que negocie grandes cuentas de software en grandes compañías??


Siento no poder dar mas datos, pero han cancelado un contrato muy azul de mas de 20 millones de euros.


Agánrrense que vienen curvas


----------



## unmediocremas (9 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> COnoceis a algún comercial que negocie grandes cuentas de software en grandes compañías??
> 
> 
> Siento no poder dar mas datos, pero han cancelado un contrato muy azul de mas de 20 millones de euros.
> ...



Pues hemos vuelto de las vacaciones Navideñas y a mi en Infojobs me están descartando a punta pala ...


----------



## spamrakuen (10 Ene 2009)

federicoterron dijo:


> Hombre, antes de gastarme la pasta en un abogado, yo consultaria en el INEM. Y segun lo que me digan iria o no a un abogado.



Hoy hace ya 1 semana :
El lunes me voy al INEM a ver que me dicen 
Hace 1 mes que me notificaron el despido, han tenido tiempo de sobra...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues hemos vuelto de las vacaciones Navideñas y a mi en Infojobs me están descartando a punta pala ...



te lo dije 


esto va a peor a mi me han CANCELADO dos procesos

ahora las empresas han creado nuevos presupuestos para el año que viene, y han provisionado los gastos de despidos.


Congelar los procesos de selección es lo primero que hacen, es de libro


Os vuelvo a repetir coger lo que sea, aunque sea muy poco sueldo, cuando estemos dentro del mercado laboral, ya miraremos otras cosas


No pienses conseguir ningún puesto de trabajo en TI despues de verano, si la cosa está chunga ahora, despues de verano se va a poner peor que en la franja de gaza


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Ene 2009)

Lo del contrato azul que he dicho antes es lo más fuerte que he oido en mi vida

siento no poder dar detalles.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Ene 2009)

Hay un viejo dicho en consultoria

cuando telefonica se enfria las consultoras estornudan


quiere decir que si telefonica esta mal, que es la que mas dinero deja en las consultorias de ti, estas consultoras lo pasan muy putas, ya paso en la crisis de las punto .com


AHora viene lo bueno

Hasta ahora telefonica se había preparado para la crisis cortando las alas a las subcontratas.

Bueno pues esto ha cambiado empiezan dos eres (hasta donde yo me he enterado) en telefonica

Uno en telefonica móviles, el más brutal, los gerentes estan apuntando en listas los nombres de la gente menos válida, a esos los van a echar

En i+d hay otro ere pero sin nombres, aparte de esta compañía me llegaron otros datos contradictorios que no puedo decir porque son liosos y no están confirmados...


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> te lo dije
> 
> 
> esto va a peor a mi me han CANCELADO dos procesos
> ...



Tienes razón pero paso, cada persona es un mundo y lo que a mi me funciona quizás no para otros, no tengo deudas ni hipoteca ni hijos y vivo con mis padres, resistiré.

Trabajar con contrato por una mierda no es para mi, hacinedo chapuzas en B trabajo la mitad y gano lo mismo.


----------



## Aldarius (10 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Tienes razón pero paso, cada persona es un mundo y lo que a mi me funciona quizás no para otros, no tengo deudas ni hipoteca ni hijos y vivo con mis padres, resistiré.
> 
> Trabajar con contrato por una mierda no es para mi, hacinedo chapuzas en B trabajo la mitad y gano lo mismo.



Creeme que pensaría igual si no fuera porque ahorro como un cosaco (o casi). Estoy en la misma situación que tu...
Y los subsidios de desempleo no duran eternamente.
Personalmente pienso que de nada sirve no tener deudas si luego en el caso que se presente la oportunidad decente de independizarte no tienes ahorros.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Hay un viejo dicho en consultoria
> 
> cuando telefonica se enfria las consultoras estornudan
> 
> ...



Como esta la cosa...

¿Este es otro ere nuevo ?, en noviembre hubo otro para soluciones y moviles,

¿de cuanta gente estan hablando?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Ene 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como esta la cosa...
> 
> ¿Este es otro ere nuevo ?, en noviembre hubo otro para soluciones y moviles,
> 
> ¿de cuanta gente estan hablando?



pues la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cuanta gente estamos hablando


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Ene 2009)

Bueno, yo he vuelto a llamar a mi empresa y me siguen dando largas, no hay forma de conseguir el puto certificado de empresa... :

Tambien he llamado al INEM (me ha costado horrores que lo cogieran), y simplemente me han dicho que me espere a ver si la empresa me lo da. Y si no me lo da, que me pase por alli un par de dias antes de que termine el plazo. ¬_¬;

En fin, como ya dije agradezco consejos, pq se me estan empezando a hinchar los huevos.

¿Si se pasa el plazo que sucede? ¿Me quedo sin cobrar el paro esos dias?


----------



## unmediocremas (12 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Bueno, yo he vuelto a llamar a mi empresa y me siguen dando largas... :
> 
> Tambien he llamado al INEM (me ha costado horrores que lo cogieran), y simplemente me han dicho que me espere a ver si la empresa me lo da. Y si no me lo da, que me pase por alli un par de dias antes de que termine el plazo. ¬_¬;
> 
> En fin, como ya dije agradezco consejos, pq se me estan empezando a hinchar los huevos.



Lo mejor será que vayas a ver a un abogado, a la que mande un burofax a tu empresa se pondrán las pilas.


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Lo mejor será que vayas a ver a un abogado, a la que mande un burofax a tu empresa se pondrán las pilas.



Me saldria bastante mas barato enviarlo yo mismo.
Pero no voy a enviarlo todavia...


----------



## unmediocremas (12 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Me saldria bastante mas barato enviarlo yo mismo.
> Pero no voy a enviarlo todavia...



¿Eres abogado? ¿Tu burofax contendría los mismo términos y en el mismo orden que el de un abogado que conoce la ley laboral? ¿Te harán el mismo caso si lo firmas tu o tu abogado? Zapatero a tus zapatos.

No, gran error, la gente cree que un abogado es caro, enfoque equivocado.

Un abogado soluciona problemas por un precio, puedes "ahorrarte" ese precio corriendo un gran riesgo: no solucionar el problema.

Por ejemplo:

Cuando me fui al paro llevé todos los papeles al abogado para que los estudiara, me comentara la situación y en caso de la inexorabilidad del despido calculará en que debía consistir la indemnización.

¿Sabes que me cobró? Pues 50 €.

¿Que son 50 € para solucionar un problema? Nada. Si no hubiera acudido a el habría cobrado una indemnización menor por no hablar que me habría quedado con la duda.


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Eres abogado? ¿Tu burofax contendría los mismo términos y en el mismo orden que el de un abogado que conoce la ley laboral? ¿Te harán el mismo caso si lo firmas tu o tu abogado? Zapatero a tus zapatos.



Tranquilo buen hombre. No soy abogado. Mi burofax no tendria los mismos terminos ni el mismo orden, pero seria perfectamente valido ya que daria constancia de que yo he mostrado a mi empresa el interes de que me den la documentacion, si no responden es culpa de ellos.

Ademas, si no hacen caso a mi burofax, ya le haran caso al Inem cuando sea el propio inem el que se lo pida...



> La empresa está obligada a entregarle cumplimentado el Certificado de Empresa, así como cuanta documentación e información sean precisas para el reconocimiento o reanudación del derecho a las prestaciones por desempleo. Si la empresa se negara a ello, debe solicitar la prestación acompañada del impreso "Declaración de carencia de documentación en la solicitud de prestaciones", que le será proporcionado por la oficina del Servicio Público de Empleo Estatal. *El SPEE requerirá directamente al empresario la entrega de esa documentación*.
> 
> Referencia normativa: Arts. 230 c) y d) y 231 b) del Texto Refundido de la Ley General de la Seguridad Social aprobado por R.D. Legislativo 1/94 de 20 de junio. Artículos 27 y 28 del R. D. 625/85, de 2 de abril, que desarrolla la ley de protección por desempleo.





unmediocremas dijo:


> No, gran error, la gente cree que un abogado es caro, enfoque equivocado.
> 
> Un abogado soluciona problemas por un precio, puedes "ahorrarte" ese precio corriendo un gran riesgo: no solucionar el problema.



*Tienes toda la razon del mundo*, pero tampoco es cuestion de tener que ir al abogado hasta para preguntarle el color del papel de water.

Gracias de todos modos por la sugerencia


----------



## unmediocremas (12 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> *Tienes toda la razon del mundo*, pero tampoco es cuestion de tener que ir al abogado hasta para preguntarle el color del papel de water.
> 
> Gracias de todos modos por la sugerencia



Yo le pregunto hasta por la textura


----------



## Lamar_borrado (12 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Bueno, yo he vuelto a llamar a mi empresa y me siguen dando largas, no hay forma de conseguir el puto certificado de empresa... :
> 
> Tambien he llamado al INEM (me ha costado horrores que lo cogieran), y simplemente me han dicho que me espere a ver si la empresa me lo da. Y si no me lo da, que me pase por alli un par de dias antes de que termine el plazo. ¬_¬;
> 
> ...



En vez de llamar a la empresa deberías hacerlo por escrito, que conste como has solicitado el certificado.
Mejor pásate cuatro días antes por el INEM y también consigue algo que certifique que has estado ahí ese día.
El caso concreto que conozco no tuvo ningún problema al respecto, en el INEM se hacen cargo del remolonismo de ciertas empresas. En dicho caso la empresa simplemente no existía porque los socios se habían dado de leches ya.
Suerte


----------



## Demostenes (12 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Hay un viejo dicho en consultoria
> 
> cuando telefonica se enfria las consultoras estornudan
> 
> ...



El de Móviles ya veremos, creo que son 300 o 500 personas de una plantilla de 3.000, la empresa ha planteado que las bajas sean a discreccion de la Empresa, y no como en TdE donde en EREs anteriores se han adherido los que han querido dentro de las franjas de edad, lo que es bastante más justo pero mucho menos operativo por haberse marchado a veces gente vital en ciertas áreas y haberse quedado los más inútiles. 

Pero como los sistemas de valoración del talento en TdE son una puta mierda, siguen creyendo que va a seguir todo igual y la caida de calidad en los procesos internnos y externos es espantosa, se tarda años en recuperar un nivel de calidad cercano al original. 

En TdE de momento no hay ningún ERE previsto, y el ERE de Móviles está siendo contestado con movilizaciones, así que veremos si se acaba haciendo como quiere la empresa o no.

En T I+D son cuatro amigos, y la verdad es que son un desastre con un alto concepto de si mismos, encima. O sea, que si se lo cargan como que no se pierde nada.

Se todas formas, si hay listas hechas por los directivos, difícilmente se van a ir los incompetentes y quedarse los competentes, más bien será como son las promociones en el Grupo Telefónica, ( subirán, o en este caso) se quedarán los enchufados/comepollas y se irán los no enchufados/no comepollas como siempre.


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Ene 2009)

Lamar dijo:


> En vez de llamar a la empresa deberías hacerlo por escrito, que conste como has solicitado el certificado.



Ya lo he hecho por e-mail, y pienso enviar un burofax a final de semana si la cosa no avanza.



Lamar dijo:


> Mejor pásate cuatro días antes por el INEM y también consigue algo que certifique que has estado ahí ese día.



Eso es lo que iba ha hacer hoy, pero he preferido llamar y me han dicho que mejor me espere a que la empresa me de el documento, y si un par de dias antes del fin de plazo no lo tengo, que me pase por alli. Obviamente, no me voy a esperar a un par de dias antes, y como tu dices, me pasare por el inem 4 dias antes.

gracias!


----------



## unmediocremas (12 Ene 2009)

No te olvides de informarnos como te va.


----------



## spamrakuen (14 Ene 2009)

Copipasteo el meil que he reicibido hoy del curro:



> Buenos días,
> 
> spamrakuen, nos indican de la delegación de Madrid que ya están realizando las liquidaciones con fecha de baja de este mes de Enero, que en cuanto la tengan me la enviaran por mail para adelantar.
> También me indican que tienes de plazo hasta el día 17 para presentar la documentación al Inem.
> ...



Pues eso.
Lo del día 17 se equivocan (han contado domingos y el dia de reyes), pero bueno, voy a ir mañana al INEM (de hecho ya tenia pensado ir).

El telegrama que menciona es en el que me notificaron el despido (que simpaticos...).

A que se refiere con que ¿te den ya día y hora? ¿Eso del INEM va como el medico? Si me dan cita, ¿dejan de contar los dias?

Gracias por cualquier lucecita que ilumine mi sendero de oscuridad, hamijos.


----------



## unmediocremas (14 Ene 2009)

¡Me han llamado para un entrevista el viernes por la mañana!

El curro no está mal, el sueldo digno y relativamente cerca de casa, cruzad los dedos ...


----------



## spamrakuen (14 Ene 2009)

Cruzados estan, suerte hamijo!


----------



## Minicachalote (14 Ene 2009)

Seguro que es goldfever gastandote una broma pesada.


----------



## unmediocremas (15 Ene 2009)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Seguro que es goldfever gastandote una broma pesada.



Espero que no.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (15 Ene 2009)

suerte................


----------



## spamrakuen (15 Ene 2009)

Bueno, continuo narrando mis aventuras en el INEM.

Hoy he ido y me han dado de alta como demandante de empleo y los papeles para pedir la prestacion.

Me ha jodido bastante que no me quieran buscar un trabajo de media jornada, dicen que si voy a pedir la prestacion solo pueden buscarme uno de jornada completa (joder! pues que me paguen jornada completa de prestacion!!). Lo cual es completamente incompatible con mi vida austera de estudiante-trabajador, asi que si me llaman de un sitio les tendre que decir claramente que aceptare el trabajo pero que tan pronto encuentre uno de media jornada me ire (la simple y pura verdad).

Por otro lado, respecto al tema del puto certificado de empresa, me han dicho que vaya y les denuncie a Inspeccion de Trabajo. Asi que les he enviado un e-mail a la empresa diciendoles los que me han dicho en el inem. Esta tarde les llamare a ver que me cuentan, y si no lo tengo para mañana, voy y les meto la denuncia en inspeccion de trabajo tal y como me han dicho.


----------



## fros (15 Ene 2009)

bueno, si no teneis suerte, este verano podíamos montar una cuadrilla con cacharros como estos:



INTERFACE PANTALLA EN ESPAÑOL

• Mayor profundidad de detección • Mayor sensibilidad a una gran variedad de objetos • Menos interferencias a las fuentes electromagnéticas • Una identificación más precisa de las características del objeto El circuito FBS transmite automáticamente múltiples frecuencias de forma simultánea. Gracias a esta mayor gama de frecuencias la señal recibida del plato del detector se analiza desde una gran varidad de respuestas, consiguiendo más información para identificar mejor el objeto. La tecnología FBS exclusiva de Minelab supone una detección más profunda, sensible y precisa.
E-Trac se puede programar para discriminar objetos en diferentes tipos de terreno. Compensación del terreno E-Trac utiliza una tecnología sofisticada para eliminar la mineralización del terreno. Un filtro digital avanzado elimina de forma automática la influencia de las señales del terreno, para que solo que se tenga que concentrar en detectar objetos Nuevas funciones Pantalla LCD La pantalla del E-Trac mide 72mm x 48mm y tiene una mayor resolución, comparada con los modelos anteriores de Explorer. Los gráficos se ven con mayor claridad, pudiendo identificar mejor los objetos, facilitando con ello la detección. 

Mejos que quedarse en casa es, y se puede ganar pasta. :


----------



## spamrakuen (15 Ene 2009)

Bueno, parece que poco a poco se ve luz al final del tunel...

Acabo de recibir un e-mail de la empresa



> Buenos días,
> 
> Comentarte que lo acabo de recibir de Madrid, pero me lo han enviado escaneado y esta firmado y sellado por ellos ya que siempre viene así, para los originales nos tendremos que esperar a mañana.
> 
> Mañana en cuanto nos llegue la documentación te llamo para que pases por nuestro burdel a recogerlo todo.



Pues eso, parece que lo de "os voy a tener que denunciar" ha surtido efecto. Veremos mañana...


----------



## fros (15 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Bueno, parece que poco a poco se ve luz al final del tunel...
> 
> Acabo de recibir un e-mail de la empresa
> 
> ...



Es triste, pero en la vida, a veces no te queda más remedio que enseñar los dientes para que te respeten.

Suerte con el trabajo a todos.


----------



## The Master (15 Ene 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Bueno, parece que poco a poco se ve luz al final del tunel...
> 
> Acabo de recibir un e-mail de la empresa
> 
> ...



Lo del burdel se refiere al departamento de personal o a la empresa en su cojunto? O quiza estaba en plan filosofico y se referia al burdel del mercado laboral? Divagaciones... divagaciones...


----------



## Loco_Ivan (15 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¡Me han llamado para un entrevista el viernes por la mañana!
> 
> El curro no está mal, el sueldo digno y relativamente cerca de casa, cruzad los dedos ...



Suerte, cuéntanos como te ha ido en cuanto termines!


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2009)

¿Se nota, entonces, que las charcuteras llaman menos ? . Telefonica anda jodida de veras y aqui en este pais tan guay no hay más empresas que respalden la comida a estas parasitas.


----------



## spamrakuen (16 Ene 2009)

Ya tengo el puto certificado... el lunes otras ves al INEM a llevar todos los papeleh de una puta ves. :


----------



## unmediocremas (16 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¡Me han llamado para un entrevista el viernes por la mañana!
> 
> El curro no está mal, el sueldo digno y relativamente cerca de casa, cruzad los dedos ...



Bueno, ya he vuelto.

Resulta que el trabajo no es para donde he ido si no para una tercera empresa, eso ya no me gusta.

Ha llegado el momento en que me han preguntado el sueldo que quiero y una vez dicho me ha preguntado si que pasaría si fuera menos, obviamente les he dicho que no me interesaba.

La oferta anunciaba que buscaban un junior pero realmente buscan un senior a sueldo de tabulador.

Han estado correctos y educados pero no era lo que pensaba.

Como siempre me han dicho que ya me dirán algo ... la mayoría de las veces si es que no ni se molestan en mandarte un email.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (16 Ene 2009)

Ya siento que no se hayan cumplido tus expectativas.

A mi la semana pasada me llamaron para ver si me interesaba una oferta de programador a través de una ETT y si demostraba mi valía, se podría mirar el hacerme un contrato en la propia empresa.

Al menos la chica fue compresiva cuando, al contarme el resto de condiciones, le dije que no me interesaba una oferta para cobrar menos (siendo ya mileurista) y trabajar más horas.


----------



## karinaK (16 Ene 2009)

Para los interesados, hay una forma de calcular la prestacion por desempleo a la que tenemos derecho aquellos que quedamos fuera del sistema:

Cálculo de Prestaciones de Desempleo


----------



## unmediocremas (17 Ene 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Ya siento que no se hayan cumplido tus expectativas.
> 
> A mi la semana pasada me llamaron para ver si me interesaba una oferta de programador a través de una ETT y si demostraba mi valía, se podría mirar el hacerme un contrato en la propia empresa.
> 
> Al menos la chica fue compresiva cuando, al contarme el resto de condiciones, le dije que no me interesaba una oferta para cobrar menos (siendo ya mileurista) y trabajar más horas.



Gracias por tu empatía. Otra vez será, hay que seguir buscando.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (19 Ene 2009)

Otra de esas chupi-ofertas para informáticos. En este caso el punto discondarte es, como no, el sueldo:

Oferta de empleo: PROGRAMADOR JUNIOR, Vitoria - InfoJobs.net


> *Descripción*
> Puesto vacante: PROGRAMADOR JUNIOR
> Categorías:
> Informática y telecomunicaciones - Gestión de proyectos
> ...



Tengo la duda de si los 12.000 brutos seria solo durante el periodo de formacion.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (19 Ene 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Otra de esas chupi-ofertas para informáticos. En este caso el punto discondarte es, como no, el sueldo:
> 
> Oferta de empleo: PROGRAMADOR JUNIOR, Vitoria - InfoJobs.net
> 
> ...



Vamos, 12000 brutos, y cuando termine el proyecto a la calle(contrato de fin de obra), no sea que le dé al informático por pedir un poco más para poder pagarse la gasolina.

Dios santo, vergüenza ajena da ver este tipo de ofertas.


----------



## fros (19 Ene 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Vamos, 12000 brutos, y cuando termine el proyecto a la calle(contrato de fin de obra), no sea que le dé al informático por pedir un poco más para poder pagarse la gasolina.
> 
> Dios santo, vergüenza ajena da ver este tipo de ofertas.



Esto lo cobra un segurata por no hacer el huevo.

Cada vez los sueldos son más bajos y la vida más cara. Menuda bolsa de pobreza que se está creando bajo nuestros alfombrados pies. 

una vergonya

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UavdzWrIfZc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UavdzWrIfZc&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (19 Ene 2009)

Yo he terminado de tramitar la prestacion, joder q ganas tenia de olvidarme del tema


----------



## unmediocremas (19 Ene 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Vamos, 12000 brutos, y cuando termine el proyecto a la calle(contrato de fin de obra), no sea que le dé al informático por pedir un poco más para poder pagarse la gasolina.
> 
> Dios santo, vergüenza ajena da ver este tipo de ofertas.



Más vergüenza es aceptarla, así nos va.


----------



## unmediocremas (19 Ene 2009)

Me han llamado hoy para ir a una entrevista, pero era de una consultora de madrid y sólo podía ser mañana por la mañana, habían alquilado una oficina sólo por una mañana, obvia decir que les he dicho que no me interesa.


----------



## fros (19 Ene 2009)

Pues yo me acuerdo en el año 92. Me fui voluntario al paro para pillarlo de golpe y ponerme a reparar extintores. Me cogió el decreto que reducía las prestaciones del paro drásticamente. (lo que se llamó el decretazo). Es decir, el paro aumentaba, pero sin embargo las prestaciones se reducían. Se ve que con el ánimo de que la gente se espabilara más y encontrara curro antes.

Pues bien, eché los papeles el 8 de Abril para cobrar todo el paro junto, pero amigo, el día siete entraba en vigor la Ley, así que la fragoneta me la compré con ahorros propios. Pero al arreglar la cosa para cobrar mes a mes mientras me ponía de autónomo. he aquí que tenía que cobrar un día 10, pero...no cobré. Me fui al paro y la razón fue..que no iban los ordenadores. Que no tenían conexión con la Seguridad Social y que esperase al mes siguiente. :

Bien, al mes siguiente...lo mismo. Que seguían escacharrados los ordenadores. y que ya lo cobraría todo junto al otro mes. 

-Pero hoiga, usted si que cobra aunque no vayan bien los ordenadores verdad?.

-Sí, pero yo tengo un empleo (me espetó la funcionaria). Lo tuyo es un subsidio. 

Tooocate los cojones. Ahí vi que aunque tenías *derecho* a cobrar el paro porque habías cotizado, esta gente lo veía como si fuera una limosna del gobierno. Un subsidio, un Socorro que te dan porque sí, pero que en cualquier momento te lo pueden quitar por la cara. Con otro decreto te cortan las alas y a reclamar al maestro armero.

Y puede volver a ocurrir. Menos mal que no duré más que tres meses, aunque tenía derecho a dos años. Si podeis, no acostumbraros al "techo" que supone las prestaciones de desempleo. No hay dinero, y por ahí pueden volver a cortar las alas. Con algún tipo de maquinación, pero estoy seguro de que lo van a hacer. 

Por cierto, a principio de los noventa, como por el año 87 tb, salían ofertas (escasas), para trabajar en el extranjero. Era el tiempo del "enano de Tafalla" como Ministro de Hacienda, el Señor Solchaga y su famosa frase: En España la gente se hace rica más pronto que en ningún otro sitio. Se le olvidó decir que los de su cuerda claro. :

LA frase se hizo famosa porque prisa la aireó (ahora Solchaga es consejero del Imperio), y lo hizo porque la cadena SER era del gobierno en una pequeña parte y Solchaga se negaba a vendérsela a Polanco. Entonces para presionarle le dieron un poco de betún y enseguida soltó la mosca. 

Hoy en día tenemos una especie de PRI mexicano que hace imposible la alternancia con las televisiones y la mayoría de medios a favor del gobierno. Y eso favorece la corrución, la falta de confianza y el desempleo. Veremos cuándo vistaremos el final del tunel.

Saludos.


----------



## unmediocremas (19 Ene 2009)

fros dijo:


> Pues yo me acuerdo en el año 92. Me fui voluntario al paro para pillarlo de golpe y ponerme a reparar extintores.



¿Qué tal fue el curro? ¿Aún sigues?


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me han llamado hoy para ir a una entrevista, pero era de una consultora de madrid y sólo podía ser mañana por la mañana, habían alquilado una oficina sólo por una mañana, obvia decir que les he dicho que no me interesa.




unmediocremas, q perfil tienes??a ver si te puedo echar una manita


----------



## unmediocremas (19 Ene 2009)

Polux dijo:


> unmediocremas, q perfil tienes??a ver si te puedo echar una manita



Helpdesk y programador junior.


----------



## fros (19 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Qué tal fue el curro? ¿Aún sigues?



Pues no me fue mal, pero tampoco bien. Vamos a ver. Tenía experiencia porque había estado de Bombero año y medio en una Central Nuclear y seis meses de técnico en una empresa grande del sector, vamos, en la más grande, en PARSI. En esta última fui por toda la provincia y fui a todo tipos de negocios. Desde casas de putas hasta monjas de clausura. Hoteles, campings, colegios, Universidades, talleres de todo tipo, industria del automóvil...en fin, de todo, y me lo pasaba bastante bien. 

Así que monté mi propio negocio, pero vender no era lo mío. Cogí revisiones, que eso era lo más fácil y lo que dejaba más dinero, pero me cansé a los tres años. Lo compaginé con la venta de hierro y alguna cosa más. A mi me gustaba más comprar y vender cosas, así que salió en Tarragona una casa de Madrid, cerca del Calderón y la compré con mi hermano. Desde ese momento (año 95), dejé el lío este y me puse a comprar y vender sobre todo en subastas, y también fuera de ella. Desde cava, hasta libros, pasando por algunos relojes de marca y cosas por el estilo. Desde entonces hago esto. 

Los principios en todo es difícil, pero si tienes una formación sólida y seguridad en ti mismo, puedes comerte el mundo, o al menos intentarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Minicachalote (20 Ene 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Otra de esas chupi-ofertas para informáticos. En este caso el punto discondarte es, como no, el sueldo:
> 
> Oferta de empleo: PROGRAMADOR JUNIOR, Vitoria - InfoJobs.net
> 
> ...



Tu no entender. Yo descifrar lenguaje empresaurio.

Te ofrecen 12k al año "TAE" Puede que tu contrato sea de 6 meses. Como es de obra no te avisan cuando se acaba. Y si les quitan el proyecto te vas a la calle. La indemnizacion son 8 dias por año trabajado. Practicamente gratis para regocijo de goldfever.

Y lo peor. Te ofrecen un mes de "formacion" PREVIO A ENTRAR EN LA EMPRESA. Vamos te enseñan lo justo pal curro durante un mes y NO te pagan ni consta en ningun lado.



Te lo cuento pq me lo hicieron a mi durante una semana pa un curro de mierda. Los muy hijos de puta ponian prueba de seleccion en las cutrefotocopias que nos daban. NUNCA MAIS. Me da igual que me llamen perroflauta por estar en el paro y no aceptar las mierdas que me ofrecen.


----------



## gatopanzarriba (20 Ene 2009)

> Importante empresa del sector de las TIC precisa Programadores para desarrollo de importante proyecto de larga duración. Se requiere *formación Técnica o Superior en Informática de Gestión y/o Sistemas. Imprescindible vehículo propio. *Se ofrece período de formación de un mes previo a la incorporación en la compañía e interesante plan de carrera profesional.
> 
> Requisitos deseados: *Ingeniería Técnica o Superior en Informática de Gestión y/o Sistemas. Imprescindible vehículo propio.* Se valorará conocimientos de Euskera.
> 
> ...



Como andan las cosas por los macdonals o por los supermecados dia? por que me parece que en estos sitios pagan mas de 12.000 brutos/año. Y los contratos son temporales pero no por obra y servicio. Y no hace falta tener coche o moto.

Ademas del detalle de que no es necesario ser ingeniero informatico.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Ene 2009)

Mi empresa, una carnica grande y conocida en el mundo de las IT, esta empezando a traer sudamericanos informaticos en cantidades industriales, me da q en breve los sueldos van a caer por los suelos ya no solo por esta gente sino por la gran bolsa de informaticos que va a ver en los proximos meses.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

yo no se donde han leido lo de ingeniero superior de informatica de sistemas o de gestión


----------



## Ishay_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

Los requisitos que ponían son:


> *Requisitos*
> Estudios mínimos: Ingeniero Técnico - Técnico en Informática de Gestión
> Requisitos mínimos: Ingeniería Técnica en Informática de Gestión y/o Sistemas.
> Requisitos deseados: Ingeniería Técnica o Superior en Informática de Gestión y/o Sistemas.
> Imprescindible vehículo propio. Se valorará conocimientos de Euskera



Mi propuesta de modificación por ese salario:


> Requisitos mínimos: Sin estudios.
> Requisitos deseados: Saber leer y escribir. Saber contar hasta 100.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

gatopanzarriba dijo:


> Como andan las cosas por los macdonals o por los supermecados dia? por que me parece que en estos sitios pagan mas de 12.000 brutos/año. Y los contratos son temporales pero no por obra y servicio. Y no hace falta tener coche o moto.
> 
> Ademas del detalle de que no es necesario ser ingeniero informatico.



Como parte de mi programa de reciclaje, me he sacado el carnet de carretillero.
Con suerte cuando el temporal amaine, tal vez pueda entrar en un almacén y en unos años pasar a oficial y tal vez tener un sueldo más digno.


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

Categoría:
Construcción / Acabados
Subcategoría:
Jefe de Obras
Lugar:
BARCELONA - Barcelona
Descripción:
Se ofrece 1 vacante/s para trabajar en Barcelona en el área profesional Construcción / Acabados/Jefe de Obras

Importante empresa del sector de mantenimiento, saneamiento y obra civíl, situada en Barcelona, precisa incorporar:

JEFE DE OBRA.

Sun principales funciones serán:

- Analisis del proyecto y estudio de alternativas.
- Planificación técnica y económica.
- Gestión de compras.
- Control de la seguridad.
- Organización de los recursos operativos y humanos.
- Negociación y gestión con la administración.
- Seguimiento y control económico y operativo.

Reportando directamente al Responsable del departamento de obras.

Requisitos:
- Formación en Ingeniería técnica en obra pública. Muy valorable especialización en construcciones ciciles.
- Edad comprendida entre 27 y 45 años.
- Experiencia constrastada en obra durante un periodo de 3 a 5 años.
- Mínimo de 3 años de experiencia desarrollando funciones de Jefe de Obra.
- Imprescindible carnet de conducir. -Movilidad por Barcelona y provincia-.
Se requiere
Estudios:
Arquitectura | Ingeniería de caminos, canales y puertos | Ingeniería téc. de obras públicas (construc.civil)
se valorará Ingeniería téc. de obras públicas (transporte) | Ingeniería téc. de obras públicas (hidrología)
Experiencia:
Entre 3 y 5 años
Otros requisitos:
Carnet de conducir (A, B)
Se ofrece
Beneficios:
Automóvil de empresa | Teléfono de la empresa | Otros beneficios | Tickets Restaurant | Contrato indefinido
Salario:
38000 € - 40000 € Bruto Anual
Tipo contrato:
Indefinido
Jornada laboral:
Jornada completa
Personal a cargo:
13-20
Días de vacaciones:
30


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

Empresa:
Michael Page
Sector:
Consultoría de RRHH
Tamaño:
51-100 empleados
Descripción:
Michael Page Internacional es líder a nivel mundial del asesoramiento en selección especializada de mandos ejecutivos
Más ofertas de trabajo de Michael Page
Descripción de la oferta
Categoría:
Ingenieros y Técnicos
Subcategoría:
Ingenieros Otros
Lugar:
Barcelona
Descripción:
Se ofrece 1 vacante/s para trabajar en Barcelona en el área profesional Ingenieros y Técnicos/Ingenieros Otros

Empresa con una presencia de 40 años en el sector de la edificación industrial y sistemas constructivos. Con delegaciones en toda España.

En dependencia del Director de Proyecto sus responsabilidades serán: -Desarrollar el proyecto de detalle cálculos, tomando como punto de partida el Proyecto Básico. -Redactar las especificaciones técnicas de especificaciones y Pliego de Condiciones. -Realizar los comparativos de precios, de despiece de los distintos proveedores. -Apoyo al Jefe de Obra en los aspectos técnicos relacionados con la ejecución.

El candidato acreditará un experiencia mínima de 5/6 años en Departamentos Técnicos con experiencias en contratas. Estamos pensando en un candidato con experiencia senior y estamos abiertos a cualquier formación técnica siempre que aporte la experiencia requerida. IMPRESCINDIBLE TITULACIÓN HOMOLOGADA EN ESPAÑA.

Se ofrece
Salario:
35000 € - 45000 € Bruto Anual


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

Empresa:
Michael Page
Sector:
Consultoría de RRHH
Tamaño:
51-100 empleados
Descripción:
Michael Page Internacional es líder a nivel mundial del asesoramiento en selección especializada de mandos ejecutivos
Más ofertas de trabajo de Michael Page
Descripción de la oferta
Categoría:
Ingenieros y Técnicos
Subcategoría:
Ingenieros Otros
Lugar:
Barcelona
Descripción:
Se ofrece 1 vacante/s para trabajar en Barcelona en el área profesional Ingenieros y Técnicos/Ingenieros Otros

Empresa de ingeniería multidisciplinar, especialistas en un amplio abanico de tecnologías aplican sus conocimientos a proyectos de diferentes campos de actividad: Civil, Arquitectura, Comunicaciones, Energía y Procesos.

La persona seleccionada para la zona norte debe ser capaz de liderar, coordinar y supervisar un equipo en relación a las siguientes tareas: - Análisis y desarrollo de los proyectos contratados - Elaboración de órdenes de fabricación y pedidos de material; - Apoyo Técnico en Obra; - Análisis y desarrollo de soluciones constructivas complejas y nuevos productos o sistemas - Asegurar el cumplimiento de las especificaciones de cada proyecto durante el desarrollo de la obra en todas sus fases.

Se precisa: Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos con 8 años de experiencia en obras lineales y/o ferroviarias, incluyendo 3-4 años de experiencia en proyectos, ejecución y dirección de obras. - Muy valorable: aportar experiencia en asistencias técnicas para dirección general de ferroviarias

Se ofrece
Salario:
80000 € - 90000 € Bruto Anual


----------



## unmediocremas (20 Ene 2009)

Polux dijo:


> Mi empresa, una carnica grande y conocida en el mundo de las IT, esta empezando a traer sudamericanos informaticos en cantidades industriales, me da q en breve los sueldos van a caer por los suelos ya no solo por esta gente sino por la gran bolsa de informaticos que va a ver en los proximos meses.



Luego diran los empresarios que los españoles no quieren trabajar como informáticos, que se les caen los anillos.


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Luego diran los empresarios que los españoles no quieren trabajar como informáticos, que se les caen los anillos.



Una pregunta, si en el sector informatico se estan pagando sueldos tan bajos, supongo que será porque alguien los está aceptando, no? Me refiero a que como cualquier otro mercado se trata de una ley de oferta y demanda, porque le ofrecen a un ITOP 45.000 euros+coche+dietas+primas y a un ITIG le ofrecen 12.000?? Aquí hay algo que falla.


----------



## unmediocremas (20 Ene 2009)

TochoMocho dijo:


> Una pregunta, si en el sector informatico se estan pagando sueldos tan bajos, supongo que será porque alguien los está aceptando, no? Me refiero a que como cualquier otro mercado se trata de una ley de oferta y demanda, porque le ofrecen a un ITOP 45.000 euros+coche+dietas+primas y a un ITIG le ofrecen 12.000?? Aquí hay algo que falla.



Sí, se acepta, en algunos casos hay demasiados intermediarios.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

me parece que aquí no sabéis lo que es la deflación


y lo digo sin ánimo de cabrear a la gente


Nadie te va a pagar en el sector IT, y menos ahora, más de 20000 euros al año


Para que te paguen 20000 euros al año sin experiencia necesitas tener la superior, unas notas de la leche y saber frances e inglés


Y no digo que ese tio no valga más de 20000 euros, digo que ese tio en 5 años está ganando 40000


Porque no os entra en la cabeza que hay que empezar desde abajo y mucho más si no tienes una carrera que te avale??


Y lo digo sin ánimo de malmeter ni de polemizar, que lo estoy intentado decir con mi mejor intención


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Nadie te va a pagar en el sector IT, y menos ahora, más de 20000 euros al año



Cuando dices IT te refieres a todas las ingenierias tecnicas en general?

Creo que hay que distinguir, por lo que veo en ofertas de trabajos, no tiene nada que ver un IT industrial o de obras públicas o arquitecto tecnico con un IT informatico o un IT agronomo... No es por menospreciar a nadie, pero las ofertas de trabajo no tienen nada que ver, y portanto no creo que se deban poner en el mismo saco.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (20 Ene 2009)

TochoMocho dijo:


> Una pregunta, si en el sector informatico se estan pagando sueldos tan bajos, supongo que será porque alguien los está aceptando, no? Me refiero a que como cualquier otro mercado se trata de una ley de oferta y demanda, porque le ofrecen a un ITOP 45.000 euros+coche+dietas+primas y a un ITIG le ofrecen 12.000?? Aquí hay algo que falla.



Pues la verdad que ITOP van a sobrar unos cuantos en poco tiempo, y aparejadores habrá por un tubo.

En las ofertas de michael page se suele pagar bien, pero son puestos muy específicos a cubrir y se pide sobretodo mucha experiencia.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me parece que aquí no sabéis lo que es la deflación
> 
> y lo digo sin ánimo de cabrear a la gente
> 
> ...



Hay varios problemas:
- si se empieza desde abajo, te quedas abajo por mucho, mucho tiempo. Se ha comentado aquí demasiadas veces, que el problema de la gente fue que no negocio el salario al alza en su momento.
- tu lo has visto, en este caso quieren que se empiece desde abajo, pero quieren a alguien con su ingeniería, que se maneje con un idioma no muy común y que además ponga coche, además de que se pedirán responsabilidades acordes a su titulación, no a su sueldo.

Y si tiene que haber deflación, que haya, pero no solo en los sueldos.


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> - tu lo has visto, en este caso quieren que se empiece desde abajo, pero quieren a alguien con su ingeniería, que se maneje con un idioma no muy común y que además ponga coche, además de que se pedirán responsabilidades acordes a su titulación, no a su sueldo.



Ahí las dao!!! Ciertamente, empezar desde abajo era como cuando antiguamente se entraba con 14 años en una empresa, sin saber hacer la O con un canuto, de aprendiz de un oficio (donde te quedabas toda la vida, compravas una vivienda, tenias 3 hijos y tu mujer no tenia que trabajar).
Empezar desde abajo, con 25 o 30 años, una carrera, un master, ingles y experiencia no es empezar desde abajo.
La situación actual es una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

TochoMocho dijo:


> Cuando dices IT te refieres a todas las ingenierias tecnicas en general?
> 
> Creo que hay que distinguir, por lo que veo en ofertas de trabajos, no tiene nada que ver un IT industrial o de obras públicas o arquitecto tecnico con un IT informatico o un IT agronomo... No es por menospreciar a nadie, pero las ofertas de trabajo no tienen nada que ver, y portanto no creo que se deban poner en el mismo saco.



me refiero que es a lo que puede aspirar un ingeniero superior de informatica o teleco en un puesto tecnológico


no me refiero a los técnicos


y me refiero a un sector que conozco como es el de las TIC


----------



## TochoMocho (20 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me refiero que es a lo que puede aspirar un ingeniero superior de informatica o teleco en un puesto tecnológico
> 
> 
> no me refiero a los técnicos
> ...



Por cierto, yo conozco a algun ingeniero informatico bastante bien colocado y ganando mucha pasta.


----------



## unmediocremas (20 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Nadie te va a pagar en el sector IT, y menos ahora, más de 20000 euros al año



Quiere pagar menos de eso por varios años de experiencia.

Hace unos cuatro años empecé en una charcutera por 12.000 brutos más un curso de formación, entonces me pareció bien.



blackholesun dijo:


> ... Y lo digo sin ánimo de malmeter ni de polemizar, que lo estoy intentado decir con mi mejor intención



Para nada, lo importante es charlar y conocer todos los puntos de vista.



Ishay dijo:


> - si se empieza desde abajo, te quedas abajo por mucho, mucho tiempo. Se ha comentado aquí demasiadas veces, que el problema de la gente fue que no negocio el salario al alza en su momento.



Sí, hay que negociar bien al entrar, luego conseguir lo mismo te costará muuucho.



Ishay dijo:


> - tu lo has visto, en este caso quieren que se empiece desde abajo, pero quieren a alguien con su ingeniería, que se maneje con un idioma no muy común y que además ponga coche, además de que se pedirán responsabilidades acordes a su titulación, no a su sueldo.



Piden el oro y el moro a precio de saldo.



TochoMocho dijo:


> Ahí las dao!!! Ciertamente, empezar desde abajo era como cuando antiguamente se entraba con 14 años en una empresa, sin saber hacer la O con un canuto, de aprendiz de un oficio (donde te quedabas toda la vida, compravas una vivienda, tenias 3 hijos y tu mujer no tenia que trabajar).
> Empezar desde abajo, con 25 o 30 años, una carrera, un master, ingles y experiencia no es empezar desde abajo.
> *La situación actual es una tomadura de pelo.*



Más cuando lo que buscan muchos intermediarios es maximizar el beneficio a costa del sueldo de los trabajadores.



TochoMocho dijo:


> Por cierto, yo conozco a algun ingeniero informatico bastante bien colocado y ganando mucha pasta.



El/la que es bueno/a nunca tendrá problemas, somos el resto, los mediocres.


----------



## Morlock (20 Ene 2009)

Ya veo como está el percal...
Yo también trabajo en una charcutera y ya me han comunicado que prescinden de mis servicios y que el 31 es mi último día.
La verdad es que me lo esperaba, del grupo de trabajo que somos estamos todos (8 personas) parados desde hace casi mes y medio...así que era cuestión de tiempo.
Ahora estoy sondeando el mercado, pero la cosa está muy parada y muy mal. No se si seguir buscando o quedarme en el paro y aprovechar el tiempo en estudiar algo mientras me salga un empleo...

Salu2!


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (20 Ene 2009)

Morlock dijo:


> Ahora estoy sondeando el mercado, pero la cosa está muy parada y muy mal. No se si seguir buscando o quedarme en el paro y aprovechar el tiempo en estudiar algo mientras me salga un empleo...
> 
> Salu2!



Aprovecha el paro antes de que lo quiten.


----------



## unmediocremas (20 Ene 2009)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Aprovecha el paro antes de que lo quiten.



¿Pueden quitarlo?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

TochoMocho dijo:


> Por cierto, yo conozco a algun ingeniero informatico bastante bien colocado y ganando mucha pasta.



ahora mismo de los licenciados informáticas que empezaron conmigo la carrera


su sueldo va desde los 25000 hasta los 150.000, todos trabajando en más o menos charcuteras (los que ganan más se pasaron al área comercial). Bien es cierto que los de area comercial este año les ha bajado a un tercio de lo que ganaron el año pasado


Creo que el que ganaba 150.000 este año gana 50000, cosas de la crisis


Lo más gracioso es que el que más gana no la terminó


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Pueden quitarlo?



tu le quitarias el sueldo a una viejecita que se puede morir de frio o de hambre o se lo quitarías a un chaval que se puede ir a trabajar a otro pais y que se lo gasta en porros?


Bueno pues ellos a la viejecita en verano le quitaran el 30%, así que imaginate a nosotros


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Ene 2009)

fros dijo:


> Pues no me fue mal, pero tampoco bien. Vamos a ver. Tenía experiencia porque había estado de Bombero año y medio en una Central Nuclear y seis meses de técnico en una empresa grande del sector, vamos, en la más grande, en PARSI. En esta última fui por toda la provincia y fui a todo tipos de negocios. Desde casas de putas hasta monjas de clausura. Hoteles, campings, colegios, Universidades, talleres de todo tipo, industria del automóvil...en fin, de todo, y me lo pasaba bastante bien.
> 
> Así que monté mi propio negocio, pero vender no era lo mío. Cogí revisiones, que eso era lo más fácil y lo que dejaba más dinero, pero me cansé a los tres años. Lo compaginé con la venta de hierro y alguna cosa más. A mi me gustaba más comprar y vender cosas, así que salió en Tarragona una casa de Madrid, cerca del Calderón y la compré con mi hermano. Desde ese momento (año 95), dejé el lío este y me puse a comprar y vender sobre todo en subastas, y también fuera de ella. Desde cava, hasta libros, pasando por algunos relojes de marca y cosas por el estilo. Desde entonces hago esto.
> 
> ...



una pregunta señor fros , sin animo de ser indiscreto, ¿es tan complicado como se dice el poder meterse en subastas a pujar??
se metio usted solo o fue de "la mano" de alguien.
muchas gracias


----------



## oscahie (20 Ene 2009)

Morlock dijo:


> Ya veo como está el percal...
> Yo también trabajo en una charcutera y ya me han comunicado que prescinden de mis servicios y que el 31 es mi último día.
> La verdad es que me lo esperaba, del grupo de trabajo que somos estamos todos (8 personas) parados desde hace casi mes y medio...así que era cuestión de tiempo.
> Ahora estoy sondeando el mercado, pero la cosa está muy parada y muy mal. No se si seguir buscando o quedarme en el paro y aprovechar el tiempo en estudiar algo mientras me salga un empleo...
> ...



Pero salid fuera joder... en Europa también hay crisis pero no está pegando tan fuerte como en Ejpain y aún se demandan muchos profesionales cualificados en el sector de IT, y sobra decir que tanto la calidad del empleo como el salario juegan en otra liga superior.

Parece que os gusta que os sodomicen a cambio de disfrutar del solecito peninsular.


----------



## unmediocremas (20 Ene 2009)

oscahie dijo:


> Pero salid fuera joder... en Europa también hay crisis pero no está pegando tan fuerte como en Ejpain y aún se demandan muchos profesionales cualificados en el sector de IT, y sobra decir que tanto la calidad del empleo como el salario juegan en otra liga superior.
> 
> Parece que os gusta que os sodomicen a cambio de disfrutar del solecito peninsular.



No sólo es el sol, la pareja, família, amigos, pueblo, etc.


----------



## fros (20 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> una pregunta señor fros , sin animo de ser indiscreto, ¿es tan complicado como se dice el poder meterse en subastas a pujar??
> se metio usted solo o fue de "la mano" de alguien.
> muchas gracias



En mi caso fue autodidacta total. Fui aprendiendo poco a poco hasta convertirme en un ejperto en el Tema. Eso sí, para entrar "en la rueda subastera" es una cuestión de respeto. Entrar en esa rueda sí es difícil, pero cuando entras, y esto tiene una explicación larga y complicada, eres el rey del mambo, porque hay muchos días que no tienes ni puta idea que es lo que sale y te podías encontrar con 300 o cuatrocientos euros sólo por ir por allí, y si arriesgabas un poco tres o cuatro mil euros.

En mi caso ese respeto consisitió en decirles que tiraba una finca dentro sin acuerdo y uno de ellos que iba de jefe me puso el careto para intimidarme a 2 cms e hice como Zidane en los pasillos del juzgado. Parece mentira, pero al día siguiente me trataron de puta madre. Cosas de la vida.

Ahora, si en estos momentos quieres comprar en subasta, dudo que tengas ninguna complicación en cualquier lugar de España. Quizás Madrid y Barcelona sean casos especiales, pero piensoque no hay demasiados problemas. 

Hace unos días me comentaba un subastero una anécdota en una subasta de la Seguridad Social. Estaba llorando una señora porque le sacaban el piso a subasta, y la señora le decía a mi amigo que qué iba a ser de ella si le quitaban el piso!, que se debía muy poco dinero!. A lo que mi amigo le respondió: -No se preocupe Señora, para que se queden el piso tendría usted que darles dinero. La hipoteca que tiene (carga anterior), vale más que el piso. Pues bien, me dijo que nadie se quedó nada. Sólo un coche hecho polvo y lo demás desierto. 

Así que si hay cash ningún problema, y cuando lo hay sobre cerrado y lo mismo, ningún problema para comprar. Otra cosa es que lo que compres esté bien, o libre de cargas, o mil otros imprevistos. Ahora a subastas no va ni el tato, y yo puedo ir a dos al año. Hace como unos cinco años que me voy desapegando poco a poco. Apenas lo sigo. 


Saludos.


----------



## federicoterron (20 Ene 2009)

fros dijo:


> En mi caso fue autodidacta total. Fui aprendiendo poco a poco hasta convertirme en un ejperto en el Tema. Eso sí, para entrar "en la rueda subastera" es una cuestión de respeto. Entrar en esa rueda sí es difícil, pero cuando entras, y esto tiene una explicación larga y complicada, eres el rey del mambo, porque hay muchos días que no tienes ni puta idea que es lo que sale y te podías encontrar con 300 o cuatrocientos euros sólo por ir por allí, y si arriesgabas un poco tres o cuatro mil euros.
> 
> *En mi caso ese respeto consisitió en decirles que tiraba una finca dentro sin acuerdo y uno de ellos que iba de jefe me puso el careto para intimidarme a 2 cms e hice como Zidane en los pasillos del juzgado. Parece mentira, pero al día siguiente me trataron de puta madre. Cosas de la vida.*
> 
> ...



Le diste un cabezazo a lo Zidane para hacerte respetar?? 
Por cierto, eso de tirar una finca que significa??


----------



## fros (20 Ene 2009)

federicoterron dijo:


> Le diste un cabezazo a lo Zidane para hacerte respetar??
> Por cierto, eso de tirar una finca que significa??



Bueno, como digo es largo y tampoco tengo muchos ánimos de explayarme en el tema. 

Tirar una finca dentro es pujar sin llegar a un acuerdo fuera. Es decir, si tú no pujas, la finca se queda por lo que el procurador tiene ordenado pujar que suele ser la deuda, así que un licitador puja por lo mínimo y se hace una subastilla fuera entre los subasteros. 

Y lo del cabezazo es resumirlo mucho, pero sí. Lamentablemente enseñas los dientes y te respetan más. Cosas que pasan.


----------



## Morlock (21 Ene 2009)

oscahie dijo:


> Pero salid fuera joder... en Europa también hay crisis pero no está pegando tan fuerte como en Ejpain y aún se demandan muchos profesionales cualificados en el sector de IT, y sobra decir que tanto la calidad del empleo como el salario juegan en otra liga superior.
> 
> Parece que os gusta que os sodomicen a cambio de disfrutar del solecito peninsular.



La verdad es que me lo estuve planteando ya hace bastante tiempo y puede que ahora sea buen momento para volver a hacerlo...pero como dice unmediocre más no es solo el sol, sino la familia, amigos, pareja...


----------



## Demostenes (21 Ene 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> tu le quitarias el sueldo a una viejecita que se puede morir de frio o de hambre o se lo quitarías a un chaval que se puede ir a trabajar a otro pais y que se lo gasta en porros?
> 
> 
> Bueno pues ellos a la viejecita en verano le quitaran el 30%, así que imaginate a nosotros



No se puede quitar, es uno de los estabilizadores de la economía, aparte del clamor social, se agravaría la crisis al caer el consumo muy por debajo de donde está ahora. Es lo más básico de los remiendos para crisis que son la Economía del Bienesta.

Otra cosa es que si fuera alto pudiera reducirse, pero teniendo en cuenta las cantidades que se barajan (incluso las máximas) que son una puta mierda, tampoco creo que haya margen.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (21 Ene 2009)

Demostenes dijo:


> No se puede quitar, es uno de los estabilizadores de la economía, aparte del clamor social, se agravaría la crisis al caer el consumo muy por debajo de donde está ahora. Es lo más básico de los remiendos para crisis que son la Economía del Bienesta.
> 
> Otra cosa es que si fuera alto pudiera reducirse, pero teniendo en cuenta las cantidades que se barajan (incluso las máximas) que son una puta mierda, tampoco creo que haya margen.



Quitarlo no lo se, pero que tengas que ir a asfaltar carreteras o cuidar viejas ya veremos.


----------



## visaul (21 Ene 2009)

Según van pasando los meses que llevas en el paro la cantidad que te dan se va acortando según unos coeficientes. Con cambiar la ley sigues cobrando pero menos y no lo descartes hoy California ha entrado en quiebra espero que aqui no ocurra. Bueno la ley prohibe que ayuntamientos entren en quiebra creo, en este punto alguien que sepa más que me ilumine. Gracias.


----------



## fros (21 Ene 2009)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Quitarlo no lo se, pero que tengas que ir a asfaltar carreteras o cuidar viejas ya veremos.



Como sea verdad eso del 20% de paro a finales de este año, los parados sustituirán a los presos como mano de obra barata, si no al tiempo. Ya se hace en Alemania.


----------



## unmediocremas (21 Ene 2009)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Quitarlo no lo se, pero que tengas que ir a asfaltar carreteras o cuidar viejas ya veremos.



Depende de lo que paguen igual les sobran voluntarios/as.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¡Me han llamado para un entrevista el viernes por la mañana!
> 
> El curro no está mal, el sueldo digno y relativamente cerca de casa, cruzad los dedos ...





unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, ya he vuelto.
> 
> Resulta que el trabajo no es para donde he ido si no para una tercera empresa, eso ya no me gusta.
> 
> ...



Pues ha pasado una semana y no han dicho nada, como siempre exigen lo que no ofrecen: seriedad.


----------



## unmediocremas (28 Ene 2009)

Otra llamada para una entrevista, mañana a primera hora, programador junior, a ver que sucede.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (28 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Otra llamada para una entrevista, mañana a primera hora, programador junior, a ver que sucede.



Como siempre, te deseo suerte.


----------



## unmediocremas (29 Ene 2009)

Bueno, el lugar era una charcutera francesa, mucha gente trajeada, éramos muchos, la mayoría con una letra al principio del dni, entrevista típica (cuéntame quien eres, que has hecho y donde) y luego un test de programación en Java imposible e inútil.

Me han dicho que si paso a la siguiente fase me llamarán.


----------



## The Master (29 Ene 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, el lugar era una charcutera francesa, mucha gente trajeada, éramos muchos, la mayoría con una letra al principio del dni, entrevista típica (cuéntame quien eres, que has hecho y donde) y luego un test de programación en Java imposible e inútil.
> 
> Me han dicho que si paso a la siguiente fase me llamarán.



Tienes mas detalles del test?


----------



## unmediocremas (30 Ene 2009)

The Master dijo:


> Tienes mas detalles del test?



Era un test de Java, pero no hacía las típicas preguntas de "que hace este código de ejemplo" si no preguntas chungas tipo "el código de ejemplo se ejecutará igual en J2SE 1.2 y J2SE 7", notaciones que nunca había visto, bibliotecas que ni me suenan, etc.

Vamos, bajo mi punta de vista no buscaban a alguien que supiera Java si no a una persona que se supiera la documentación de memoria.

La oferta era para un programador junior.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Ene 2009)

consultora francesa


a lo mejor es la mia


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Feb 2009)

bueno chicos os tengo que actualizar el tema que se ha puesto calentito

las ventas de software de una multinacional han bajado a la mitad, temita calinte, reiros de los coches, si esto se confirma van a echar a mucha mucha gente (ahora mismo ya están echando)

de mi ex auditora han echado a 1500 personas en el area de EMEA (mediterranea), unos 30000-40000


por ahora sólo servicios auxiliares, secretarias, fotocopiadoreas, mensajeros, lo que rodea al negocio

pero del negocio ya han empezado a caer, la semana pasada una docenita de un departamento de 70


Bueno chicos, en SAP han echado a nivel mundial a mucha gente


Así que siento deciros una cosa, la gran movida se va acercando, no van a contratar a nadie y menos en multinacionales, y lo que contraten va a ser tirando los precios por lo menos en la parte de IT (mira que lo siento porque yo tenía algún proceso por ahi en algún puesto apetecible)

Los que esteis trabajando apretad el culo que vienen curvas.


La gente me llama asustada,porque les he ido narrando la crisis estos ultimos años, me piden que les actualice, que les dia que va a pasar, están muy asustados


----------



## The Master (3 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos os tengo que actualizar el tema que se ha puesto calentito
> 
> las ventas de software de una multinacional han bajado a la mitad, temita calinte, reiros de los coches, si esto se confirma van a echar a mucha mucha gente (ahora mismo ya están echando)
> 
> ...



No exageres hombre que no es pa tanto, que son unos miles de muertos de hambre comparados con los millones de jubilacion de algunos presidentes de multinacionales. Deberian de estar agradecidos de haber podido saber lo que es la clase media, o alguna clase para el caso, ahora que por fin vamos a volver a esclavizar a todo aquel que aspire a vivir.

Dejad de llenar internet de basura, que nos cuesta calderilla rastrearos para asegurarnos de que no sois mas que mierdecilla que jamas llegara a alterar nuestros planes.


----------



## fros (3 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos os tengo que actualizar el tema que se ha puesto calentito
> 
> las ventas de software de una multinacional han bajado a la mitad, temita calinte, reiros de los coches, si esto se confirma van a echar a mucha mucha gente (ahora mismo ya están echando)
> 
> ...



LA gente te llama asustada y tú acabas dándole pánico. 




Vamos, que eres todo optimismo.


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Otra llamada para una entrevista, mañana a primera hora, programador junior, a ver que sucede.





unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, el lugar era una charcutera francesa, mucha gente trajeada, éramos muchos, la mayoría con una letra al principio del dni, entrevista típica (cuéntame quien eres, que has hecho y donde) y luego un test de programación en Java imposible e inútil.
> 
> Me han dicho que si paso a la siguiente fase me llamarán.



Pues me han llamado para la segunda ronda de entrevistas, la verdad es que me sorprende, el test me fue fatal y no les pedi un sueldo bajo.


----------



## fros (3 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues me han llamado para la segunda ronda de entrevistas, la verdad es que me sorprende, el test me fue fatal y no les pedi un sueldo bajo.



Eso significa que pasas a la segunda ronda. Y sin comodín de la llamada*! 

El puesto es tuyo unmedicremás. Si lo pasas te llamaremos un mediocremenos.

Suerte!. 

*Comodín de la llamada = enchufe


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Feb 2009)

fros dijo:


> Eso significa que pasas a la segunda ronda. Y sin comodín de la llamada*!
> 
> El puesto es tuyo unmedicremás. Si lo pasas te llamaremos un mediocremenos.
> 
> ...



¡Gracias *fros*! Esperemos que todos los Dioses me sean favorables.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Feb 2009)

suerte....


----------



## Ishay_borrado (4 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues me han llamado para la segunda ronda de entrevistas, la verdad es que me sorprende, el test me fue fatal y no les pedi un sueldo bajo.



Jeje, habría que ver como lo hizo el resto...

Suerte.


----------



## Pepius (4 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues me han llamado para la segunda ronda de entrevistas, la verdad es que me sorprende, el test me fue fatal y no les pedi un sueldo bajo.



Normal, es que un programador junior no se va a saber todas esas pijadas de compilación. Yo muchas veces pienso que esos test (Sobre todo si te los hacen en el momento) son más para observar tu reacción ante ellos que por el test en sí. Porque la gran mayoría de las veces el test te lo hace la miembra de turno de recursos humanos que no tiene ni guarra de qué está hablando Y SE NOTA.

Pero si a día de hoy todavía hay gente que no sabe que Java tiene templates, y es una de las herramientas más potentes derivadas de la orientación a objetos...

P.D. Suerte!


----------



## unmediocremas (4 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> suerte....





Ishay dijo:


> Jeje, habría que ver como lo hizo el resto...
> 
> Suerte.





Pepius dijo:


> Normal, es que un programador junior no se va a saber todas esas pijadas de compilación. Yo muchas veces pienso que esos test (Sobre todo si te los hacen en el momento) son más para observar tu reacción ante ellos que por el test en sí. Porque la gran mayoría de las veces el test te lo hace la miembra de turno de recursos humanos que no tiene ni guarra de qué está hablando Y SE NOTA.
> 
> Pero si a día de hoy todavía hay gente que no sabe que Java tiene templates, y es una de las herramientas más potentes derivadas de la orientación a objetos...
> 
> P.D. Suerte!



¡Gracias! Os contaré que tal.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues me han llamado para la segunda ronda de entrevistas, la verdad es que me sorprende, el test me fue fatal y no les pedi un sueldo bajo.



Ya he vuelto. Lo primero que tengo que decir es que como en la primera vez me han hecho esperar media hora. Sólo por eso ya tengo mis dudas.

Ha sido una entrevista de 15 minutos, repasar cv , hablar de mis pretensiones económicas para luego hablarme de dos de sus clientes que necesita gente de mi perfil, me han dicho que el lunes me llamarán para que concertemeos una cita con el cliente.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## fros (6 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Ya he vuelto. Lo primero que tengo que decir es que como en la primera vez me han hecho esperar media hora. Sólo por eso ya tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Ha sido una entrevista de 15 minutos, repasar cv , hablar de mis pretensiones económicas para luego hablarme de dos de sus clientes que necesita gente de mi perfil, me han dicho que el lunes me llamarán para que concertemeos una cita con el cliente.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Me parece que los tienes en el bote. Sólo te falta la prueba del polo...




Es broma. . Conozco a un empresario con una plantilla de unos 200 trabajadores con una tasa de emigrantes rozando el 90%. Pues bien, se me ocurrió preguntarle un día que cuáles eran los mejores trabajadores, y me respondió que no se trataba de nacionalidad, se trataba de quien era el que estaba más ahorcado. Mientras más le apriete el cinturón, mejor trabajador será. Habrá menos bajas, y la gente será más cumplidora para que la sombra del paro no les cubra a ellos.

Otra cosa que les chifla a los empresario de medio pelo es que la gente tenga que esperar. Sobre todo si es un pringado, que esté horas fuera hasta que se digne a decirle...Ya puedes pasar. Cree que eso les da un aire de superioridad y a veces abusan de ello, y como el que espera no tiene muchas veces a dónde ir, pues traga y espera y espera...hasta que el déspota se digna a dejarle pasar.

Lo mejor, señor Unmediocre, pon cara de honrado (practica en el espejo), y que te vea servicial. Si te preguntan Cuánto quieres cobrar, ahí es para levantarse y marchar porque no te querrán pagar una M, pero si lo necesitas, mejor decir, lo que acostumbren a pagar por el puesto. Si les lanzas una broma de 5000 euros al mes, a lo mejor se les tuerce el rictus y no la entienden. De todas formas, suerte!. :


----------



## Ishay_borrado (6 Feb 2009)

fros dijo:


> Otra cosa que les chifla a los empresario de medio pelo es que la gente tenga que esperar. Sobre todo si es un pringado, que esté horas fuera hasta que se digne a decirle...Ya puedes pasar. Cree que eso les da un aire de superioridad y a veces abusan de ello, y como el que espera no tiene muchas veces a dónde ir, pues traga y espera y espera...hasta que el déspota se digna a dejarle pasar.



El paradigma es, que si te conciertan una entrevista a las 7 y te tienen media hora esperando, tras la cual decides marcharte por no seguir malgastando tu tiempo, despues toca escucharlos echando pestes sobre la poca formalidad de los jóvenes, que si su baja capacidad de sacrificio, que si pocas ganas de trabajar.... lo de siempre, exigir algo sin dar ejemplo de ello.


----------



## fros (6 Feb 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> El paradigma es, que si te conciertan una entrevista a las 7 y te tienen media hora esperando, tras la cual decides marcharte por no seguir malgastando tu tiempo, despues toca escucharlos echando pestes sobre la poca formalidad de los jóvenes, que si su baja capacidad de sacrificio, que si pocas ganas de trabajar.... lo de siempre, exigir algo sin dar ejemplo de ello.



Es que amigo ishay, si te falta el curro y necesitas el dinero para que no te corten la luz, aguantas media hora, un día y en algunos casos días enteros.


Pondré un caso. Años 80 (y también 90). Veías gente a las siete de la mañana marchar hacia el puerto. Allí se estaban hasta las ocho o las nueve de la mañana y para qué?, para tener la suerte de poder trabajar como un burro descargando barcos. Te quedabas con las manos en los bolsillo intentado coger un poco de calor junto a 40 ó cincuenta personas más igual que tú, para que el encargado te dijera...Lo siento!, hoy no hay faena!. Y vuelta a casa otra vez. Y así día tras día y con la suerte de que en un mes trabajases tres o cuatro días para cubrir el mes, cosa que no siempre se cumplía.

Si te decían, esperad a la tarde que viene un barco y es posible que necesite hombres. Allí te quedabas, encima de un muro jugando al ajedrez o leyendo cualquier cosa. En cualquier momento podía venir el encargado de turno y pillar los que hubiera en la plaza, y si no estabas al loro, pues no te cogían.

Lo peor: que el encargado dijera señalando con el dedo acusador... Tú, Tú y tú, los demás lo siento. Y vuelta a casa, o en su defecto, ir al Serrallo a cargar un cubo de sardinas para venderlo por cuatro duros.

El día que trabajabas te ganabas un buen jornal. Trabajabas como un negro pero por una mañana te daban 10.000 pesetas, y por un día entero hasta las 10 de la noche, 20.000. Si un sueldo por aquella época era de 100.000 pesetas, con cinco días cubrías el mes. Pero la espera y la incertidumbre no compensaban las eternas esperas, no de horas, de días enteros. 

Saludos.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Feb 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> El paradigma es, que si te conciertan una entrevista a las 7 y te tienen media hora esperando, *tras la cual decides marcharte por no seguir malgastando tu tiempo, despues toca escucharlos echando pestes sobre la poca formalidad de los jóvenes, que si su baja capacidad de sacrificio, que si pocas ganas de trabajar.... lo de siempre, exigir algo sin dar ejemplo de ello.*



Me parece increible, siempre te hace esperar mínimo 15 minutos y luego si no les interesas no te llaman aunque siempre te dicen que te llamarán.


----------



## luismarple (6 Feb 2009)

Pero si estas en el paro que mas te da esperar media hora?? si lo que te sobra es tiempo!!


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Feb 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Pero si estas en el paro que mas te da esperar media hora?? si lo que te sobra es tiempo!!



Es un indicativo de la formalidad de la empresa ...

¿si yo llegará tarde crees que pensarían: "bueno, como estamos en el trabajo ocho horas es igual cuando llegue"?


----------



## luismarple (6 Feb 2009)

En una entrevista de trabajo no se da una relación entre iguales, la empresa puede hacer muchas cosas que tu no puedes, tu lo que quieres es que te cojan, no? pues haz lo que tengas que hacer y si luego es una cueva ya habrá tiempo de largarse.

PD: si te piden hacer la prueba del polo (que te la explique fros) o cosas así, te puedes largar, pero no por esperar media hora, joder que no es para tanto.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Feb 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> si te piden hacer la prueba del polo (que te la explique fros) o cosas así, te puedes largar, pero no por esperar media hora, joder que no es para tanto.



Mientra esperaba en recepción venía gente para reuniones y también les hacian esperar.

No es para tanto, pero me da que pensar.


----------



## fros (6 Feb 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> *En una entrevista de trabajo no se da una relación entre iguales*, la empresa puede hacer muchas cosas que tu no puedes, tu lo que quieres es que te cojan, no? pues haz lo que tengas que hacer y si luego es una cueva ya habrá tiempo de largarse.
> 
> PD: si te piden hacer la prueba del polo (que te la explique fros) o cosas así, te puedes largar, pero no por esperar media hora, joder que no es para tanto.







Eeeequilicuá. Desgraciadamente es así. Y se está mucho menos entre iguales si hay cuarenta personas para el mismo puesto de trabajo. Distinto si es un empleo muy buscado y especializado y sólo hay cuatro operarios en España. 

Si te duele una muela, tú esperas media hora al médico para que te visite, no dices..como no es puntual me largo!.
c, est la vie.


----------



## juventudarruinada (6 Feb 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> En una entrevista de trabajo no se da una relación entre iguales, la empresa puede hacer muchas cosas que tu no puedes, tu lo que quieres es que te cojan, no? pues haz lo que tengas que hacer y si luego es una cueva ya habrá tiempo de largarse.
> 
> PD: si te piden hacer la prueba del polo (que te la explique fros) o cosas así, te puedes largar, pero no por esperar media hora, joder que no es para tanto.



Yo creo que en toda relación de trabajo es un dar y un recibir y que todo suma para bien o para mal. Dicho esto, si se necesita el puesto de trabajo y te hacen esperar, pues se espera. 

Y se aguanta como muchas veces cuando estas trabajando te toca aguantar y sabes que están abusando. Pero con eso lo que pierde el empresario es la fidelidad del trabajador y que tengo en su plantilla una alta rotación en cuanto le surge otra oportunidad al trabajador. 

Ahora llega tiempos malos y por mucho tiempo, si el empresario se aprovecha en la vacas flacas para abusar del trabajador, en la vacas gordas cuando llegen dentro de varios años ocurrirá al revés., y tendrán la desfachatez de criticar al trabajador.

Me extendería más pero no va de esto el hilo.

Suerte el lunes y lo tienes echo.


----------



## unmediocremas (7 Feb 2009)

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios, los encuentro útiles e interesantes. A ver que sucede ...


----------



## LOLIPOP (7 Feb 2009)

Majadero dijo:


> No sirvio de nada. Solo para perder el trabajo y empezar el descenso a los infiernos laborales.



me siento frustrada :


----------



## unmediocremas (7 Feb 2009)

LOLIPOP dijo:


> me siento frustrada :




... ¿Y eso?


----------



## unmediocremas (9 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Ya he vuelto. Lo primero que tengo que decir es que como en la primera vez me han hecho esperar media hora. Sólo por eso ya tengo mis dudas.
> 
> Ha sido una entrevista de 15 minutos, repasar cv , hablar de mis pretensiones económicas para luego hablarme de dos de sus clientes que necesita gente de mi perfil, me han dicho que el lunes me llamarán para que concertemeos una cita con el cliente.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?




Pues al final nada.

Me han enviado un email indicándome que no tienen ningún proyecto que corresponda a mis objetivos y expectativas.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (9 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues al final nada.
> 
> Me han enviado un email indicándome que no tienen ningún proyecto que corresponda a mis objetivos y expectativas.



Vamos, que quieren contratar a alguien que sepa hacer el trabajo, pero pagandole una puta mierda, entiendo.


----------



## unmediocremas (9 Feb 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Vamos, que quieren contratar a alguien que sepa hacer el trabajo, pero pagandole una puta mierda, entiendo.



Yo les pedí 16.000 € limpios anuales.


----------



## Antenista (10 Feb 2009)

Siempre al leer tu nick creía que era: "un medio cremas" y no le pillaba el sentido del todo, después de varias horas de estudio he llegado a la conclusión que se trata de "un mediocre más"


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Feb 2009)

Antenista dijo:


> Siempre al leer tu nick creía que era: "un medio cremas" y no le pillaba el sentido del todo, después de varias horas de estudio he llegado a la conclusión que se trata de "un mediocre más"




Es una definición de mi persona, ya me gustaría ser cremoso así me habría ido mucho mejor.


----------



## Aguilucho (10 Feb 2009)

Antenista dijo:


> Siempre al leer tu nick creía que era: "un medio cremas" y no le pillaba el sentido del todo, después de varias horas de estudio he llegado a la conclusión que se trata de "un mediocre más"



...


Pues yo hasta ahora seguía pensando que era "un medio cremas"...

:o

Tu post me ha abierto los ojos 



> Yo les pedí 16.000 € limpios anuales.



"Como hay crisis", querrán pagar aún menos. Seguro que si dices que trabajas por 12.000€ habría habido proyectos :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Feb 2009)

me he metido en Calcula sueldo salario neto y bruto


16000 euros


implican 12 pagas de 1136 euros al mes limpias


----------



## Loco_Ivan (10 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues al final nada.
> 
> Me han enviado un email indicándome que no tienen ningún proyecto que corresponda a mis objetivos y expectativas.



al menos te han respondido, a mí de momento en 5 entrevistas me han dicho, ya te llamaremos, aunque sea para decirte que no. Llevo esperando esos"no" desde octubre.


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Feb 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> al menos te han respondido, a mí de momento en 5 entrevistas me han dicho, ya te llamaremos, aunque sea para decirte que no. Llevo esperando esos"no" desde octubre.




Sí, es la primera vez en meses que se ponen en contacto para decir que no.


----------



## truji (10 Feb 2009)

Antenista dijo:


> Siempre al leer tu nick creía que era: "un medio cremas" y no le pillaba el sentido del todo, después de varias horas de estudio he llegado a la conclusión que se trata de "un mediocre más"



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ona-en-contra-la-monarquia-12.html#post481067


----------



## Antenista (10 Feb 2009)

truji dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ona-en-contra-la-monarquia-12.html#post481067



Me alegra saber que no era el único.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Feb 2009)

bueno bueno

ya ha pasado

ha empezado el ere en mi empresa

ha sido un ere encubierto en la parte de los mandos intermedios superiores, account manager, generentes directores y socios

sueldos de 70.000 para arriba

Ha llegado orden de la casa matriz y les han pagado las indemnizaciones sin rechistar (por eso no ha habido subida este año)

Parece ser que han quitado mucha mierda que había en las alturas


(lo mismito ha pasado en Ernst and Young en Londres)


Los siguientes en caer son los consultores senior y junior que dependian de los mandos intermedios, ya han dado un plazo para largarlos.

El ere es encubierto.


Por ahora no me encuentro afectado, pero la cosa se va a poner mal como predije


ojalá me hubiera equivocado


----------



## juventudarruinada (10 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno bueno
> 
> ya ha pasado
> 
> ...



Su empresa no tendrá a un jugador de golf en su página web como imagen principal, en la actualidad?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Feb 2009)

juventudarruinada dijo:


> Su empresa no tendrá a un jugador de golf en su página web como imagen principal, en la actualidad?



por supuesto que no, me ofende esa comparación


con lo "chovinistas" que somos nunca se nos ocurriria semejante publicidad


----------



## Minicachalote (10 Feb 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno bueno
> 
> Ha llegado orden de la casa matriz y les han pagado las indemnizaciones sin rechistar (por eso no ha habido subida este año)
> 
> ...



Lo de siempre al final el ere lo pagan los curritos.


----------



## unmediocremas (10 Feb 2009)

Mañana abro una nueva senda, me apuntaré a las listas de enseñanza de catalunya.

PD: Hacía tiempo que me lo planteaba: Trabajar como profesor público en Catalunya.


----------



## alfredo garcia (11 Feb 2009)

Majadero dijo:


> No sirvio de nada. Solo para perder el trabajo y empezar el descenso a los infiernos laborales.




Si se te hubiese muerto un abuelete por la comida en malas condiciones si que sería un infierno para alguien que tuviese conciencia. El único que quedó bien en la empresa fuiste tú y no los desgraciados de tus compañeros ni el hijodeputa de tu jefe ni los mierdas de los políticos de ambos signos (que revientes esos malditos hijos de puta y mueran chillando como una cerda pariendo cristales rotos). Me hace gracia todo ese rollo de la privatización y la eficiencia de su puta madre ya que en general al menos con los servicios públicos llevados por funcionarios se llevan el gato al agua ellos mismos y no los cerdos de sus mandos como pasa con los servicios privatizados. Y agarra unas oposiciones de lo que sea (mas vale ser cabeza de ratón y no cola de león).


----------



## Curitiba (11 Feb 2009)

juventudarruinada dijo:


> Su empresa no tendrá a un jugador de golf en su página web como imagen principal, en la actualidad?



Su empresa no tendra un nombre muy cool y moderno ademas de un llamativo color corporativo con unas horribles tarjetas de visita de ese color, que parecen de un puticlub, pero que los curritos defienden a muerte por ser unicas, diferentes y algo que nadie se ha atrevido a hacer?


----------



## Antenista (11 Feb 2009)

Curitiba dijo:


> Su empresa no tendra un nombre muy cool y moderno ademas de un llamativo color corporativo con unas horribles tarjetas de visita de ese color, que parecen de un puticlub, pero que los curritos defienden a muerte por ser unicas, diferentes y algo que nadie se ha atrevido a hacer?



Su empresa no existe.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Feb 2009)

Curitiba dijo:


> Su empresa no tendra un nombre muy cool y moderno ademas de un llamativo color corporativo con unas horribles tarjetas de visita de ese color, que parecen de un puticlub, pero que los curritos defienden a muerte por ser unicas, diferentes y algo que nadie se ha atrevido a hacer?



tampoco es everis, aunque trabajé allí


----------



## unmediocremas (13 Feb 2009)

Llevo unos días que en Infojobs sólo veo ofertas en rojo, me descartan a punta pala.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (13 Feb 2009)

A mi me descartan hasta, cumpliendo todos los requisitos, sin haber pasado por el "En proceso".


----------



## Rantamplán666 (16 Feb 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> A mi me descartan hasta, cumpliendo todos los requisitos, sin haber pasado por el "En proceso".



¿Seguro?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Feb 2009)

¿como va el tema en las tecnológicas?, ¿se nota el bajón?


----------



## unmediocremas (16 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como va el tema en las tecnológicas?, ¿se nota el bajón?



Trabajo hay, pero mucha consultora intermediara que quiere ganar dinero por no hacer nada.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (16 Feb 2009)

Rantamplán666 dijo:


> ¿Seguro?



Vaya al menos eso creo. 
Lo que si que no tengo es lo que decían el otro día, lo de diseño de paginas gued como frilans.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (16 Feb 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como va el tema en las tecnológicas?, ¿se nota el bajón?



No hables en voz alta, que a lo mejor te oye blackholesun y viene con un mensaje de esos que nos alegra el día.


----------



## unmediocremas (17 Feb 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> No hables en voz alta, que a lo mejor te oye blackholesun y viene con un mensaje de esos que nos alegra el día.



¿Ojos que no ven corazón que no siente?


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Feb 2009)

Buenas, me acaban de llamar para concertar una entrevista para el jueves, operador de sistemas.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Feb 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> No hables en voz alta, que a lo mejor te oye blackholesun y viene con un mensaje de esos que nos alegra el día.



jaujauaju


no no ya no pongo mensajes para deprimiros, alguna cosilla me ha llegado pero sin importancia

cuando sepa algo importante os lo haré saber por los cauces adecuados


----------



## Morlock (23 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Buenas, me acaban de llamar para concertar una entrevista para el jueves, operador de sistemas.



Que haya suerte!


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Feb 2009)

Morlock dijo:


> Que haya suerte!



¡Gracias!

Hay una cosa que me pregunto a menudo, es algo sobre los preguntas que no tienen que ver con el trabajo que te hacen en las entrevistas.

Por ejemplo:

¿Cómo te definirías?
¿Qué clase de compañero de trabajo eres?
¿Eres simpático?
¿Qué espectativas vitales tienes?​
Las considero absurdas, no me harán mejor trabajador, menos cuando lo que prima es un bajo sueldo.

¿Qué os parece? ¿Qué respondeis?


----------



## viendolasVenir (23 Feb 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¡Gracias!
> 
> Hay una cosa que me pregunto a menudo, es algo sobre los preguntas que no tienen que ver con el trabajo que te hacen en las entrevistas.
> 
> ...




Por lo que yo sé, es para que el entrevistador tenga una visión general de ti, en resumen para saber si estas como una regadera. Mas que para saber si eres apto o no para el puesto.
Es como los test sicotécnicos de mas de 50 chorrapreguntas, para ir descartando a los mas taraos.

Ademas, seguramente el de recursos humanos, que te entrevista, no tenga ni pajolera idea de lo que tendrás que hacer en ese trabajo. A mi me ha pasado y seguramente a mas de uno, que al final le ha acabado explicando al entrevistador, que es lo que se hace en ese puesto de trabajo.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Feb 2009)

viendolasVenir dijo:


> Por lo que yo sé, es para que el entrevistador tenga una visión general de ti, en resumen para saber si estas como una regadera. Mas que para saber si eres apto o no para el puesto.
> Es como los test sicotécnicos de mas de 50 chorrapreguntas, para ir descartando a los mas taraos.



Pues dan ganas de decir:

"Joer, yo que se, busco trabajo no ligar contigo, a veces estoy feliz y otras triste, soy un persona no el personaje de un juego"​
o:

"No voy a responder preguntas de mi vida personal"​
o mejor:

¿Cómo me evaluará alguien que no tiene ni idea del trabajo que me solicita?​


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Mar 2009)

En dos días tengo una entrevista. En mi actual curro pintan bastos y la mierda empieza a salpicarme.

Es una empresa grande, con fama de tratar bien a la gente (me refiero a dignamente). A ver si hay suerte.

¿cómo os va a vosotros? hace días que nadie postea novedades.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Mar 2009)

yo te las posteo


hace dos semanas echaron a la calle a 100 consultores de accenture



llamé a un amigo desde el telefono de la empresa a la hora de comer, le atraganté la comida, al ver un número raro pensó que le llamaban de rrhh



La limpia no ha terminado todavia, pero vcargarse en una semana a 100 personas es mucho



Indra absorbe a Telvent, que era su contrincante, aquí si se dan fusiones no como en las cajas


HP absorbió el año pasado a EDS para tener un sector servicios decente, no se como les va la jugada en estos momentos.


Por lo demás sin muchas novedades en el frente


A mi no me han subido este año, pero como el 25% del PIB se ha ido al a mierda soy más rico (si ya se mal de muchos consuelo de tontos)


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Indra absorbe a Telvent, que era su contrincante, aquí si se dan fusiones no como en las cajas



Gracias por el resumen.

No termino de comprender esto. Telvent pertenece a Abengoa, y parece ser que era muy rentable, ¿por qué se deshace de ella?. Abengoa ya se deshizo de Abentel, no sé para que se mete en esos negocios si luego los abandona cuando son rentables.


----------



## fros (3 Mar 2009)

> hace dos semanas echaron a la calle a *100 consultores *de accenture
> 
> 
> 
> llamé a un amigo desde el telefono de la empresa a la hora de comer, le atraganté la comida, al ver un número raro pensó que le llamaban de rrhh



[/QUOTE]

Yo eso de los consultores nunca lo he tenido claro.

Hola, qué profesión tienes?

-Soy consultor.

Consultor de qué? :


Suena muy genérico, y cuando oyes que van a echar a 100 consultores a la calle supones que el consultado ya tiene las consultas resuelta.

Accenture está consultado

el desanconsultador que lo desanconsolture

Buen desanconsultador será.

Lo que dice la RAE:

consultor, ra.

(Del lat. consultor, -ōris).


1. adj. Que da su parecer, consultado sobre algún asunto. U. t. c. s.

2. adj. consultante. U. t. c. s.

3. m. y f. *Persona experta en una materia sobre la que asesora profesionalmente*.

4. m. Experto, a veces laico, que es convocado para asesorar en los concilios y en algunas congregaciones de la curia romana


y luego tiene otra acpción que descarto...o no?

consultor del Santo Oficio.

1. m. Ministro de este Tribunal eclesiástico, que antiguamente asistía a las vistas y daba su parecer antes que el ordinario, y últimamente *solo servía de suplente, en ausencias y enfermedades, a los abogados de los presos pobres.*

A mi me suena a profesión poco seria, vaga, etérea. Debe ser algo así como lo de charcutero, o una especie de contable programador en plan moderno, no lo sé y reconozco mi inopia en este tema. Suena como a *catador*. ¿Quién se toma en serio a un catador?.

-Oiga necesito un crédito.

-De cuanto?

-treinta mil euros

-pa que lo quiere alma cándida

-Po mire Señó directó, me estoy sacando el título de catador de guijuelo y necesito practicar con jamones de primera calidad antes de hacer el correspondiente examen.

-ya se pué marchar ahora mismo o llamo a la polisía. 

-Bueno, pos deme seis mil y con eso mapaño. 


Hace dos semanas ma o menos caí en manos de un abogado-consultor en Berlín. Era por la mañana y quedé con él antes de pillar el avión de vuelta para Barcelona. Me lo recomendó un amigo mío a través de una gestora de la misma ciudad.


Nada más entrar ya le dije a mi traductor. 

-Oye...nos hemos equivocado de sitio

-Pourquoi?

-Pueees esto está en la mejor zona de Berlín, el despacho es una pasada de lujoso y la zorra/secretaria con aires exóticos ofreciéndonos un café me hace pensar que por la chorrada de consulta nos va a pedir lo que no tengo.

-La secretaria nos hace pasar (joé como estaba la secre) y nos mete en un despacho con una mesa de unos cinco metros.

Al rato viene un abogado joven, engominado estilo Mario Conde y nos da efusivamente la mano.

-Oiga, me parece que nos hemos equivocado, el Tema del que le quiero hablar es un tema menor, uséase que...

me mira fijamente y me dice...Señog Fros (sabe español porque su señora es española), señog fros, aqui en nuestrgo despacho no trgatamos los asuntos como menog o mayog todos son iguales. Además esta rgeunión es sin compomiso.

-Ah vale!, pensé, no me va a cobrar!, pos bueno, le explico el lío.

Bien, le empiezo a explicar el rollo sobre un industrial alemán que está de ocupa en una de mis naves , allá por el culo del mundo, y de repente no sé como sale el asunto y le digo que tengo vendida una propiedad al ayuntamiento de un pueblo.

-Alto!!. Usted haga lo que quiega, pego esto que ha hecho está mal!, Dice que le ha dado podeges a lasecretagia del notagio?

-sí

-Pego eso está muy mal hecho

-Sí, pero ya he firmado antes un contrato con el ayuntamiento sobre las condiciones, y yo no voy a venir para la mierda que me pagan, prefiero que me lo metan en cuenta.

-Gevoque el podeg

-Mande?

-Que rgevoque el podeg

-no, no lo voy a revocar, me interesa para no pagar 36.000 euros de impuestos

-Mige, vamos a haceg una cosa, *sólo* le voy a cobrag *190 euros + IVA *por una hoga de consulta.: Voy a llamag al notagio y le voy a decir que ponga esas condiciones que ha figmado por su segugidad. Uste váyase un cuagto de hoga mientras lo aggeglo.


Me voy contrariado, pero al final le saco que al menos le mande un fax sobre las condiciones que tiene que firmar la del poder (ya quedó claro). Al volver la zorrona/secre nos dice que si queremos tomar algo. Le digo que una lubina al horno en plan broma, no sé si lo pilló pero al abogado/trepa consultor sí lo hizo. 

Menuda clavada por no hacer nada, me quiso asesorar sobre cuestiones que no vienen al caso porque sería muy extenso y al final el hijo puta me dijo: veo que me está convenciendo usted a mi. Pues págame tú mamón pensé.

Me presentó a un gestor de la empresa, a un asesor fiscal, y a una serie de gente. Para imagen y tal ya estará bien, pero como uno es de la vieja escuela, consultores, pocos y de manera muy puntual.

Me parece a mi, que tal como está el patio, las consultorías serán sobre cómo hacer que te admitan un ERE, ya que muchas lo hacen de manera irregular y no se lo admiten a trámite.

Saludos.


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Buenas, me acaban de llamar para concertar una entrevista para el jueves, operador de sistemas.



Bueno, fui a la entrevista, trato agradable, oferta interesante, sueldo dentro de lo que cabe bien (18.000 Brutos anuales) y quedaron contentos, hablarían ese mismo dia con el cliente, me preguntaron por la disponibilidad porque la inserción sería muy rápida ... aún no me han dicho nada.


----------



## fros (3 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, fui a la entrevista, trato agradable, oferta interesante, sueldo dentro de lo que cabe bien (18.000 Brutos anuales) y quedaron contentos, hablarían ese mismo dia con el cliente, me preguntaron por la disponibilidad porque la inserción sería muy rápida ... aún no me han dicho nada.



Ya es tuyo amigo. Animo!


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Mar 2009)

fros dijo:


> Ya es tuyo amigo. Animo!



Yo salí convencido pero hablaron de que tenían prisa y que todo sería muy rápido y han pasado tres días.


----------



## JuanPe (3 Mar 2009)

fros dijo:


> Yo eso de los consultores nunca lo he tenido claro.
> 
> Hola, qué profesión tienes?
> -Soy consultor.
> ...



 ¡¡Qué cabron!! Pobrecicos los consultores...


----------



## los lunes al solbes (3 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Bueno, fui a la entrevista, trato agradable, oferta interesante, sueldo dentro de lo que cabe bien (18.000 Brutos anuales) y quedaron contentos, hablarían ese mismo dia con el cliente, me preguntaron por la disponibilidad porque la inserción sería muy rápida ... aún no me han dicho nada.




Que titulacion y cuanta experiencia tienes? si se puede saber aprox. 
18000 es muy poquito. 
No te digo que yo no los pidiera si tuviera la necesidad. Pero para un trabajo cualificado es poco.


----------



## josemazgz (3 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> En dos días tengo una entrevista. En mi actual curro pintan bastos y la mierda empieza a salpicarme.
> 
> Es una empresa grande, con fama de tratar bien a la gente (me refiero a dignamente). A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> ¿cómo os va a vosotros? hace días que nadie postea novedades.



Ya lo dije en el hilo de la porra de parados. Me tocó la crisis.

Ya me lo olía. La jefa (los dueños son un matrimonio) tuvo que renunciar al sueldo de febrero, y se presupuestaba mucho pero no salía nada.

Parecía que estaba despidiendo yo al dueño en vez de al contrario. No he salido mal dentro de lo malo: 45 días/año y promesa repetida varias veces de regreso si mejora la cosa.

Aprovecharé para, entre otras cosas, estar las primeras semanas de vida del que llega ya en casa.


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Mar 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Que titulacion y cuanta experiencia tienes? si se puede saber aprox.
> 18000 es muy poquito.
> No te digo que yo no los pidiera si tuviera la necesidad. Pero para un trabajo cualificado es poco.



ing. téc. informática, varios años de programador junior, uno de atención técnica a clientes, medio de operador de sistemas y muchos años de becario precario programando vb6.


----------



## los lunes al solbes (3 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ing. téc. informática, varios años de programador junior, uno de atención técnica a clientes, medio de operador de sistemas y muchos años de becario precario programando vb6.




Ok. Ya veo, dando tumbos en este maravilloso mundo de la consultoria. 
No se. Este mundillo es una M. No se en que ciudad estaras. Es posible que si me viera en la necesidad yo tambien pidiera poco. Pero 18.000 para in ing. tec. con años de experiencia, me parece muy poco. Pero bueno asi esta el patio. Una mierda hablando claro.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (3 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Gracias por el resumen.
> 
> No termino de comprender esto. Telvent pertenece a Abengoa, y parece ser que era muy rentable, ¿por qué se deshace de ella?. Abengoa ya se deshizo de Abentel, no sé para que se mete en esos negocios si luego los abandona cuando son rentables.



pues no tengo ni idea


además eran contrincantes, peleaban por lo mismo


No lo se la verdad


----------



## muyuu (3 Mar 2009)

Los Lunes al Solbes: ¿puedes ponerte una firma un poco más pequeña? la ruedecita del ratón echa humo.

Preferiría no tener que quitar las firmas.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Los Lunes al Solbes: ¿puedes ponerte una firma un poco más pequeña? la ruedecita del ratón echa humo.
> 
> Preferiría no tener que quitar las firmas.



Al menos pon las viñetas una al lado de la otra y no debajo.


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Mar 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Ok. Ya veo, dando tumbos en este maravilloso mundo de la consultoria.
> No se. Este mundillo es una M. No se en que ciudad estaras. Es posible que si me viera en la necesidad yo tambien pidiera poco. Pero 18.000 para in ing. tec. con años de experiencia, me parece muy poco. Pero bueno asi esta el patio. Una mierda hablando claro.



La verdad es que me he movido mucho, he hecho de todo un poco, tengo un buen horizonte pero no soy experto en nada, las empresas se aprovechan de eso, alegan que no tienes gran experiencia pero no te repudian por la versatibilidad.

No se, me suelen llamar rápido para la primera entrevista, les gusto pero nunca me cojen, algunos veces por el sueldo y otras por mi residencia (no vivo en BCN capital).

A mi 18.000 € anuales brutos me parecen poco pero después de meses recibiendo ofertas de 15.000 pues los ves bien.


----------



## Topo estepario (3 Mar 2009)

Chicos... id haciéndome sitio... hoy me han propuesto bajarme el sueldo un 40%... con dos cojones.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## fros (3 Mar 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Chicos... id haciéndome sitio... hoy me han propuesto bajarme el sueldo un 40%... con dos cojones.
> 
> Seguiremos informando.




Joer que putada mi brigada.:

Si quereis ponemos un negocio de detectores de metales. Me los traen de china baratitos. Los vendemos a las puertas del INEM y nos forramos. :

Algo habrá que hacer...


----------



## Ishay_borrado (3 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> La verdad es que me he movido mucho, he hecho de todo un poco, tengo un buen horizonte pero no soy experto en nada, las empresas se aprovechan de eso, alegan que no tienes gran experiencia pero no te repudian por la versatibilidad.
> 
> No se, me suelen llamar rápido para la primera entrevista, les gusto pero nunca me cojen, algunos veces por el sueldo y otras por mi residencia (no vivo en BCN capital).
> 
> A mi 18.000 € anuales brutos me parecen poco pero después de meses recibiendo ofertas de 15.000 pues los ves bien.



Hoy me han comentado una oferta en la que te hacen una prueba sobre un ERP. ¿Te ha tocado hacer alguna de este tipo para orientarme un poco?


----------



## muyuu (3 Mar 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Chicos... id haciéndome sitio... hoy me han propuesto bajarme el sueldo un 40%... con dos cojones.
> 
> Seguiremos informando.



Si no te importa decirlo, ¿a que´ te dedicas?


----------



## Topo estepario (3 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Si no te importa decirlo, ¿a que´ te dedicas?



de momento, me importa ... pero así genérico: Artes gráficas


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Chicos... id haciéndome sitio... hoy me han propuesto bajarme el sueldo un 40%... con dos cojones.
> 
> Seguiremos informando.



Topo, consejo que me lo puedes aceptar o no


que te rebajen un 40% es mejor que te echen


ponte a buscar un nuevo curro desde ya, pero es bastante mejor buscar curro teniendo ya uno, que estando en el paro


Ya se que habrá mucha gente que se me tire al cuello:


----------



## unmediocremas (4 Mar 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Hoy me han comentado una oferta en la que te hacen una prueba sobre un ERP. ¿Te ha tocado hacer alguna de este tipo para orientarme un poco?



No, me tocó hacer una por sorpresa de PHP después de 6 meses sin tocarlo ...


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues no tengo ni idea
> 
> 
> además eran contrincantes, peleaban por lo mismo
> ...



Es mas viejo que el cagar. En una época de crisis, no hay negocio para todos. Uno de ellos vende al otro, se hace una buena resestructuración con despidos a go-go y queda una sola plantilla que es monopolista o cuasimonopolista y está adecuada a la carga de trabajo, luego si la crisis pasa se contrata a mas gente, pero siempre en cuasimonopolio.

Esto se hace también en épocas de bonanza, pero en crisis hay más incentivos, por la escasez de negocio y la caidita de los resultados.

Aunque se obtuvieran buenos resultados, siempre se obtienen mejores siendo monopolistas, además se faacilita la autorización de EREs por cuatro duros y como no se suele pagar en metálico sino en acciones de la compradora, al final se benefician todos.


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Chicos... id haciéndome sitio... hoy me han propuesto bajarme el sueldo un 40%... con dos cojones.
> 
> Seguiremos informando.



: (10 caracteres)


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

Topo Estepario: ponte a echar CVs ya... no esperes a mañana

Unmediocremas: es muy poco dinero para una persona con experiencia. En mi oficina los técnicos tienen menos experiencia que tú y ninguno baja de 24K (Madrid)


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Mar 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Chicos... id haciéndome sitio... hoy me han propuesto bajarme el sueldo un 40%... con dos cojones.
> 
> Seguiremos informando.



Bueno al menos te lo han propuesto, yo me encontré una bajada del 20% sin previo aviso. Más o menos fue así:

yo- hoyga señor jefe de personal que en mi nómina hay un error, que me faltan x cientos euros!!

jefe de personal- No es un error. Te hemos bajado el sueldo x miles de euros al año

yo- Comorrrr?? eso es un...

j de p- Sí, un 20%. Es lo que hay, habla con el gerente.
_______________________

gerente- Sí, tienes razón, debería haberte avisado, pero se me pasó.

yo- ¿y durante cuanto tiempo?

gerente- No sé.

yo- Pero cuando entren más obras me volveréis a subir como antes no?

gerente- eso tampoco lo sé.

yo- Lo que cobro de menos ahora me lo devolveréis cuando vuelvan las vacas gordas no?

gerente- cric, cric, cric (sonido de grillo, no es que me dijese eso, solo que no contestó).


Total, aquí estoy, buscando otro curro para en cuanto pueda largarme con los 15 días mínimos y dejarle todos los marrones a medio hacer.


----------



## Enid (4 Mar 2009)

buenos días,
en mi empresa hay despidos fulminantes desde ayer por la tarde.
esto viene siendo como Gran Hermano: te llaman al confesionario y zasca!
Para hoy nos han prometido una emocionante jornada de despidos por grupitos.

soy del maltratado gremio de periodistas.


----------



## Germain (4 Mar 2009)

Joder como está el patio... Pues yo desde el viernes que estoy en las estadísticas. En cierta manera me ha venido bien porque voy a aprovechar para hacer un curso con viaje a Italia incluido, a cargo de los contribuyentes europeos. Y en septiembre Dios dirá.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Joder como está el patio... Pues yo desde el viernes que estoy en las estadísticas. En cierta manera me ha venido bien porque voy a aprovechar para hacer un curso con viaje a Italia incluido, a cargo de los contribuyentes europeos. Y en septiembre Dios dirá.



Joder, Germain, lo siento. Aprovecha y aprende cosas nuevas.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Minicachalote (4 Mar 2009)

Que alguien monte una lista de burbujistas en paro.


----------



## Enid (4 Mar 2009)

Ayer me tocó cubrir la rueda de prensa de los datos del paro en Baleares y somos la única comunidad en la que baja el paro, sí, un 0,1 por ciento y 80 parados menos, pero con la que está cayendo allí fuera... el caso es que al escribir debía tirar hacia el rayo de esperanza, un ligero cambio de tendencia, bla bla bla...

y entonces echan al chico de cultura, a dos metros de mí. y a la media hora a una de las maquetadoras. y yo miraba al jefe de mi sección y flìpábamos. le dije:

-Tío, como sigamos así nuestra empresa se carga las estadísticas en una tarde.

Lo peor es escribir sobre un cambio de tendencia cuando la mierda te cae alrededor y está a punto de salpicarte.


----------



## Minicachalote (4 Mar 2009)

Enid dijo:


> Ayer me tocó cubrir la rueda de prensa de los datos del paro en Baleares y somos la única comunidad en la que baja el paro, sí, un 0,1 por ciento y 80 parados menos, pero con la que está cayendo allí fuera... el caso es que al escribir debía tirar hacia el rayo de esperanza, un ligero cambio de tendencia, bla bla bla...
> 
> y entonces echan al chico de cultura, a dos metros de mí. y a la media hora a una de las maquetadoras. y yo miraba al jefe de mi sección y flìpábamos. le dije:
> 
> ...



Gracias por confirmar lo que todos sabiamos un periodico es un publirreportaje que encima tienes que pagar.


----------



## Topo estepario (4 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Bueno al menos te lo han propuesto, yo me encontré una bajada del 20% sin previo aviso. Más o menos fue así:
> 
> yo- hoyga señor jefe de personal que en mi nómina hay un error, que me faltan x cientos euros!!
> 
> ...



Si lo han hecho por el artículo 33 tienes derecho a rescindir el contrato por modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo, eso sí, recibirás 20 días por año en lugar de los 45 si la empresa alega (que lo alegará) que es por causas objetivas.


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Joder como está el patio... Pues yo desde el viernes que estoy en las estadísticas. En cierta manera me ha venido bien porque voy a aprovechar para hacer un curso con viaje a Italia incluido, a cargo de los contribuyentes europeos. Y en septiembre Dios dirá.



Ánimo y no lo dejes para Septiembre porque es un mes chungo. Igual te sale algo bueno en Italia.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Mar 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Si lo han hecho por el artículo 33 tienes derecho a rescindir el contrato por modificación sustancial de las condiciones de trabajo, eso sí, recibirás 20 días por año en lugar de los 45 si la empresa alega (que lo alegará) que es por causas objetivas.



Lo primero que hice fue consultar con el sindicato, que pa eso estoy afiliado. Me dijeron que naranjas de la china, que me tienen cogido de los huevos. Que puedo ir a magistratura a ver que tal pero que las posibilidades son mínimas y tardaría un par de años.

Todo por una cosa que se llama "mejora absorbible". Mira que me he preguntado miles de veces que cojones sería ese concepto que salía en la nómina. Ahora lo he aprendido de gracias a una gran hostia. Es un complemento que la empresa puede retirar en el momento que le de la gana.

Lo más que puedo hacer es pirarme con la mínima antelación, termine o no lo que estoy haciendo y negarme a trabajar fuera de horario.
De momento no, pero en cuanto tenga algo cogido les doy el aviso y a hacer mis 8 horitas reglamentarias de lunes a viernes. Eso les va a joder mogollón.


----------



## Germain (4 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Ánimo y no lo dejes para Septiembre porque es un mes chungo. Igual te sale algo bueno en Italia.



Hombre, lo decía porque en septiembre tengo medio apalabrado un trabajo. Pero si encuentro algo mejor no dudaré.


----------



## Germain (4 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Todo por una cosa que se llama "mejora absorbible". Mira que me he preguntado miles de veces que cojones sería ese concepto que salía en la nómina. Ahora lo he aprendido de gracias a una gran hostia. Es un complemento que la empresa puede retirar en el momento que le de la gana.



Je, es que se las saben todas. Hijos de fruta!


----------



## moxima (4 Mar 2009)

En mi caso, tambien trabajo en el dpto de IT de una conocida multinacional de la automocion.... a pesar de la crisis tenemos mas trabajo que nunca y de momento capeamos el temporal, sobre todo gracias a las plantas de I+D que estan que echan humo...

De todas maneras, estoy tanteando el mercado y tengo un par de opciones, que como salga alguna (sobre todo una) me largo con viento fresco...

Buenas noches y buena suerte, que diria aquel...


----------



## Minicachalote (4 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Lo primero que hice fue consultar con el sindicato, que pa eso estoy afiliado. Me dijeron que naranjas de la china, que me tienen cogido de los huevos. Que puedo ir a magistratura a ver que tal pero que las posibilidades son mínimas y tardaría un par de años.
> 
> Todo por una cosa que se llama "mejora absorbible". Mira que me he preguntado miles de veces que cojones sería ese concepto que salía en la nómina. Ahora lo he aprendido de gracias a una gran hostia. Es un complemento que la empresa puede retirar en el momento que le de la gana.
> 
> ...



Esa mejora absorbible es ilegal ya te lo digo yo ahora al menos asi lo tenia en mis apuntes de legislacion laboral del ciclo. En la nomina solo puedes tener conceptos asociados a algun concepto medible o una situacion concreta. Sea el sueldo base, productividad, transporte, dietas, peligrosidad etc. Eso si como no forma parte de la nomina ni de ningun "plus" pues si te lo quitan no te queda mas remedio que pegarte con ellos en un juzgado.

Si tienes algo ahorrado calcula el marron y largate a mediados de mes te quedas sin cobrar esa mitad pero a ellos les dejas con el culo al aire.

Mas de una y dos personas que conozco no tienen derecho como dice la ley a las bajas por enfermedad porque como le saquen un par de complementos se quedan en setecientoseutristas(cuando estas de baja no cobras productividad porque no produces nada) y con la rebaja al 70% no les da ni para gastos.


----------



## muyuu (4 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Hombre, lo decía porque en septiembre tengo medio apalabrado un trabajo. Pero si encuentro algo mejor no dudaré.



Eso suena cojonudo. Vacaciones de 4 meses, ¡qué envidia!. Ya me gustaría estar en tu lugar y le iba a dar un empujón a mis proyectos personales que no veas.

Creo que en tu caso toca felicitarte


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2009)

yo estoy hasta arriba


ayer me metieron más responsabilidades, dirigir unas propuestas con unos socios europeos


ayer empecé a escribir lo que tengo que hacer, en parrafitos y ordenando por prioridad, me daban 2 páginas por los dos lados


tengo 4 proyectos de tres años de duración, pero esos cuatro proyectos se dividen a su vez en otros miniproyectos, en total tengo como 6 proyectos. sólo 2 de estos ya me ocupan el 80% del tiemp, esto es la parte de consultor, los otros cuatro, los estoy capeando como puedo dirigo-coordino en unos y hago de consultor en otros.

luego escribir un par de articulos para revistas, parte de investigador

luego una presentación, parte de management

luego lo de las propuestas parte de jefe de proyecto, esto me puede llevar el 30% de mi tiempo, coordinacion con 8 socios

estoy hasta de diseñador grafico, parte de junior newbie.


me estoy volviendo locos escribo ahora que estoy en una conference aburrida.:


----------



## Ishay_borrado (4 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo estoy hasta arriba
> 
> 
> ayer me metieron más responsabilidades, dirigir unas propuestas con unos socios europeos
> ...



Y además posteador de burbuja.info


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Y además posteador de burbuja.info



eso es 30% de mi tiempo


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Lo primero que hice fue consultar con el sindicato, que pa eso estoy afiliado. Me dijeron que naranjas de la china, que me tienen cogido de los huevos. Que puedo ir a magistratura a ver que tal pero que las posibilidades son mínimas y tardaría un par de años.
> 
> Todo por una cosa que se llama "mejora absorbible". Mira que me he preguntado miles de veces que cojones sería ese concepto que salía en la nómina. Ahora lo he aprendido de gracias a una gran hostia. Es un complemento que la empresa puede retirar en el momento que le de la gana.
> 
> ...



Me aprece que (puede que sea según tu convenio) no te puedes negar a hacer horas en ciertos casos, eso si, pagadas o compensadas con tiempo a razón de 1,5:1 o mas. Míralo (ya te digo que no estoy seguro) pero es que si no te puedes negar y lo haces a lo peor te despiden por disciplinario y no cobras ni un duro de indemnización.


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> yo estoy hasta arriba
> 
> 
> ayer me metieron más responsabilidades, dirigir unas propuestas con unos socios europeos
> ...



Por escribir algo así en un foro echaron en Bran Bretaña a una tia. Ojitoooorrrrr.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Mar 2009)

Demostenes dijo:


> Por escribir algo así en un foro echaron en Bran Bretaña a una tia. Ojitoooorrrrr.



era en el facebook:


y le dijeron a la tia que las retirara y la tia dijo que no


----------



## Minicachalote (4 Mar 2009)

Demostenes dijo:


> Me aprece que (puede que sea según tu convenio) no te puedes negar a hacer horas en ciertos casos, eso si, pagadas o compensadas con tiempo a razón de 1,5:1 o mas. Míralo (ya te digo que no estoy seguro) pero es que si no te puedes negar y lo haces a lo peor te despiden por disciplinario y no cobras ni un duro de indemnización.



Todo el mundo esta obligado a hacer horas extras segun las circunstancias. Si trabajas en una fabrica y se estropea una maquina pueden obligarte a hacer horas extras cuando la arreglen. O estar en unproyecto y tener que hacer horas porque la entrega esta al caer y un junior ha dejado a la empresa con un marron sin avisar. Son casos puntuales nunca porque "ejtamos en crisih"


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2009)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Todo el mundo esta obligado a hacer horas extras segun las circunstancias. Si trabajas en una fabrica y se estropea una maquina pueden obligarte a hacer horas extras cuando la arreglen. O estar en unproyecto y tener que hacer horas porque la entrega esta al caer y un junior ha dejado a la empresa con un marron sin avisar. Son casos puntuales nunca porque "ejtamos en crisih"



Poz ezo ...


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Mar 2009)

Demostenes dijo:


> Me aprece que (puede que sea según tu convenio) no te puedes negar a hacer horas en ciertos casos, eso si, pagadas o compensadas con tiempo a razón de 1,5:1 o mas. Míralo (ya te digo que no estoy seguro) pero es que si no te puedes negar y lo haces a lo peor te despiden por disciplinario y no cobras ni un duro de indemnización.





Minicachalote dijo:


> Todo el mundo esta obligado a hacer horas extras segun las circunstancias. Si trabajas en una fabrica y se estropea una maquina pueden obligarte a hacer horas extras cuando la arreglen. O estar en unproyecto y tener que hacer horas porque la entrega esta al caer y un junior ha dejado a la empresa con un marron sin avisar. Son casos puntuales nunca porque "ejtamos en crisih"



Sí, pero yo llevo ya un mes a tope llevándome el trabajo a casa porque hay que presentar obras a porrillo por el tema del plan E.

Por supuesto ni pagadas, ni compensadas ni contabilizadas ni ná de ná. No sé cuantas horas pueden obligarme a hacer con eso que decís, pero yo me refiero al período de 15 días desde que doy el aviso de fin de contrato hasta que me piro.

Considerando que ya tengo unos 7 días de vacaciones que no pienso perder, pues pocas horas me tocarán hacer, y considerando que en mi empresa llevo el tema de calidad, medioambiente, prevención y licitaciones el marrón que les voy a dejar les hará pensarsárselo dos veces otra vez antes de bajarle el sueldo a alguien.


----------



## robergarc (4 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Sí, pero yo llevo ya un mes a tope llevándome el trabajo a casa porque hay que presentar obras a porrillo por el tema del plan E.
> 
> *Por supuesto ni pagadas, ni compensadas ni contabilizadas ni ná de ná. No sé cuantas horas pueden obligarme a hacer con eso que decís*, pero yo me refiero al período de 15 días desde que doy el aviso de fin de contrato hasta que me piro.
> 
> Considerando que ya tengo unos 7 días de vacaciones que no pienso perder, pues pocas horas me tocarán hacer, y considerando que en mi empresa llevo el tema de calidad, medioambiente, prevención y licitaciones el marrón que les voy a dejar les hará pensarsárselo dos veces otra vez antes de bajarle el sueldo a alguien.



A lo que supongo que se refieren los foreros anteriores es que no te puedes negar a hacer horas extras "oficiales", es decir, las que como tales se han de remunerar. A lo otro tan habitual, eso de que la hora de salida sean las 6 pero uno deba quedarse hasta las 8 porque al jefe se le pone en los huevos, no se le deben ni pueden llamar "horas extras", sencillamente porque no lo son. Son horas, en cambio, regaladas a la empresa, dentro del necesario pardillaje en que casi todos estamos sumidos. Pero, insisto, si no son pagadas como extras, no son extras. 

A las extras -remuneradas- es a las que se refieren que por ley no te puedes negar, si el convenio así lo marca. A las otras, no es que puedas negarte, sino que todos deberíamos negarnos. Deberíamos negarnos, repito.


----------



## unmediocremas (4 Mar 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> Topo Estepario: ponte a echar CVs ya... no esperes a mañana
> 
> Unmediocremas: es muy poco dinero para una persona con experiencia. En mi oficina los técnicos tienen menos experiencia que tú y ninguno baja de 24K (Madrid)



Las ofertas que ofrecen eso son pocas y te exigen el oro y el moro (certificados microsoft, cisco, 5 años de experiencia en algo en concreto).

También sucede que está lleno de consultoras/charcuteras que quieren sacar tajada, por eso ofrecen sueldos bajos porque si no no ganan lo que quieren. Me ha sucedido presentarme a una entrevista y enterarme en esa entrevista que realmente la oferta no es para esa empresa.

He tocado varios temas pero nunca pasé de junior, no me centré en algo y ahora todas las ofertas a las que puedo aspirar por conocimientos si me ofrecen 18.000 brutos anuales es bastante.


----------



## Minicachalote (4 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Sí, pero yo llevo ya un mes a tope llevándome el trabajo a casa porque hay que presentar obras a porrillo por el tema del plan E.
> 
> Por supuesto ni pagadas, ni compensadas ni contabilizadas ni ná de ná. No sé cuantas horas pueden obligarme a hacer con eso que decís, pero yo me refiero al período de 15 días desde que doy el aviso de fin de contrato hasta que me piro.
> 
> Considerando que ya tengo unos 7 días de vacaciones que no pienso perder, pues pocas horas me tocarán hacer, y considerando que en mi empresa llevo el tema de calidad, medioambiente, prevención y licitaciones el marrón que les voy a dejar les hará pensarsárselo dos veces otra vez antes de bajarle el sueldo a alguien.



Las horas extras a las que yo me refiero son por algun imprevisto. No porque salga un plan E y tu jefe se quiera forrar.

Ademas entre jornada y jornada laboral tiene que haber 12 horas de descanso. Conozco a una persona que hizo 14 horas extras en dos dias.


----------



## Demostenes (4 Mar 2009)

robergarc dijo:


> A lo que supongo que se refieren los foreros anteriores es que no te puedes negar a hacer horas extras "oficiales", es decir, las que como tales se han de remunerar. A lo otro tan habitual, eso de que la hora de salida sean las 6 pero uno deba quedarse hasta las 8 porque al jefe se le pone en los huevos, no se le deben ni pueden llamar "horas extras", sencillamente porque no lo son. Son horas, en cambio, regaladas a la empresa, dentro del necesario pardillaje en que casi todos estamos sumidos. Pero, insisto, si no son pagadas como extras, no son extras.
> 
> A las extras -remuneradas- es a las que se refieren que por ley no te puedes negar, si el convenio así lo marca. A las otras, no es que puedas negarte, sino que todos deberíamos negarnos. Deberíamos negarnos, repito.



Eso es, a las que son por la cara ni una. De hecho, ninguno deberíamos hacerlas en ningún caso, pero "es lo que hay..." : . Claro, que es lo que hay hasta que no te importa una mierda si te despiden, es decir, para Loco_Ivan, eso se la pela ya y puede dejar de hacer esas horas ya. Que le despidan, no te jode...


----------



## unmediocremas (4 Mar 2009)

Demostenes dijo:


> Eso es, a las que son por la cara ni una.



Eso debería ser sagrado, ni una hora extra sin cobrar lo que toca.


----------



## unmediocremas (5 Mar 2009)

Me han llamado para otra entrevista, programador web, ya os diré que tal.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (5 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me han llamado para otra entrevista, programador web, ya os diré que tal.



Yo he vuelto de la mía. Se supone que mañana o lunes me contestan. A ver que pasa


----------



## unmediocremas (5 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Yo he vuelto de la mía. Se supone que mañana o lunes me contestan. A ver que pasa



¿Cómo te ha ido? ¿Qué te han preguntado? ¿Qué ofrecen?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (6 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Cómo te ha ido? ¿Qué te han preguntado? ¿Qué ofrecen?



Pues era la segunda entrevista( y se supone que la última), no me ido mal del todo.

El de RRHH me ha preguntado por mi experiencia, la formación que tenía y demás.

Luego hemos llegado al tema de idiomas. Para mi puesto de trabajo no es importante, pero al ver que tengo un nivel de inglés mínimamente aceptable pues me ha dicho que lo valoraba.

Apenas me han preguntado nada, aunque claro, ya era la 2ª entrevista y prácticamente me han repetido todo lo de la anterior.

En cuanto al sueldo, pues entorno a los 27.000. Al tratarse de una multinacional lo tienen puesto como fijo, no se negocia.

La verdad, creo que vale la pena, aunque está más lejos que el lugar de trabajo que tengo ahora la empresa tiene buena reputación con el tema laboral, conciliación familiar, beneficios sociales....

A cruzar los dedos.


----------



## Germain (6 Mar 2009)

Mucha mierda loco!


----------



## Ishay_borrado (6 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me han llamado para otra entrevista, programador web, ya os diré que tal.



Como siempre, mucha suerte.



Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues era la segunda entrevista( y se supone que la última), no me ido mal del todo.
> 
> El de RRHH me ha preguntado por mi experiencia, la formación que tenía y demás.
> 
> ...



Pinta bien. Lo mismo, suerte.


----------



## unmediocremas (9 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Me han llamado para otra entrevista, programador web, ya os diré que tal.



Fue el viernes por la tarda. Empresa pequeña de capital de provincia, no me gusta, me dio la impresión de quiero y no puedo, exigentes, tiquis miquis.


----------



## Aldarius (9 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues era la segunda entrevista( y se supone que la última), no me ido mal del todo.
> 
> El de RRHH me ha preguntado por mi experiencia, la formación que tenía y demás.
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos años de experiencia mínima pedían? ¿Alguna titulación/certificación en particular? ¿Barcelona, Madrid...? Aunque ande con Cobol del 21 de abril al 16 de junio nos han apuntado para ir los martes y jueves DE 18 A 22 a una certificación de PHP, y no está de más saber como anda el mercado.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Mar 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> ¿Cuantos años de experiencia mínima pedían? ¿Alguna titulación/certificación en particular? ¿Barcelona, Madrid...? Aunque ande con Cobol del 21 de abril al 16 de junio nos han apuntado para ir los martes y jueves DE 18 A 22 a una certificación de PHP, y no está de más saber como anda el mercado.



Pues unos dos años. De titulación, piden carrera técnica y técnico superior de riesgos laborales, ya que el puesto es para eso.

Aún no sé nada, si termina la semana y no me han llamado significará que no(supongo). No sé que manía hay en España en no contestar a los que rechazan, eso en el resto de Europa está muy mal visto, y la gente se ofende sobremanera si una empresa no te da contestación aunque sea para decirte que no.


----------



## unmediocremas (11 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues unos dos años. De titulación, piden carrera técnica y técnico superior de riesgos laborales, ya que el puesto es para eso.
> 
> Aún no sé nada, si termina la semana y no me han llamado significará que no(supongo). No sé que manía hay en España en no contestar a los que rechazan, eso en el resto de Europa está muy mal visto, y la gente se ofende sobremanera si una empresa no te da contestación aunque sea para decirte que no.



Con lo fácil que es decir: "Si no nos ponemos en contacto contigo en X días significará que optamos por otro candidato".

Te citan a un hora y te atienden más tarde, las personas que te entrevistan no suelen tener ni idea del trabajo que vas a realizar, te hacen preguntas absurdas, una vez te has ido nunca más te dicen nada ... el nivel en general es paupérrimo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es decir: "Si no nos ponemos en contacto contigo en X días significará que optamos por otro candidato".
> 
> Te citan a un hora y te atienden más tarde, las personas que te entrevistan no suelen tener ni idea del trabajo que vas a realizar, te hacen preguntas absurdas, una vez te has ido nunca más te dicen nada ... el nivel en general es paupérrimo.



En este caso tengo la esperanza de que al menos me contesten, ya que hasta este momento el trato ha sido exquisito. Puntualidad, el entrevistador sabía muy bien de que iba el tema y no me hizo ninguna pregunta extraña, solo cosas del currículum y relativas al trabajo. Me dejaron las cosas bien claras en las dos entrevistas que tuve, por eso supongo que sí me van a contestar, de lo contrario echarían a perder toda la seriedad que han demostrado hasta el momento.


Bueno, y al resto que tal os va? espero que mejor, por lo que veo el patio está revuelto.

unmediocremas te apoyo en tu petición de un subforo de empleo (y ya que estamos de formación también, no estaría nada mal las dos cosas juntas), si quieres plantéalo en el principal, seguro que muchos te apoyarán.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (11 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Con lo fácil que es decir: "Si no nos ponemos en contacto contigo en X días significará que optamos por otro candidato".
> 
> Te citan a un hora y te atienden más tarde, las personas que te entrevistan no suelen tener ni idea del trabajo que vas a realizar, te hacen preguntas absurdas, una vez te has ido nunca más te dicen nada ... el nivel en general es paupérrimo.



El último contacto que he tenido con una empresa, ha sido un poco extraño.

Me llama una administrativa por telefono para una oferta en la que me he apuntado en infojobs. 
Me pregunta si estoy interesado, le digo que si y me responde que tendrían que hacerme una prueba en otra ciudad sobre un ERP, pero no me puede dar más información porque ella es administrativa y no conoce la naturaleza de la prueba. 
Le pregunto si no se puede hacer otro tipo de entrevista al ser de otra ciudad y me comenta que lo hablará con los jefes y que ya me llamará.
Me contesta a la semana y me dice que tengo que hacer la prueba de todas todas, a lo que le insto a que me mande una dirección de e-mail para enviarle un curriculum con datos detallados y proyectos realizados a fin de que puedan contrastar mi experiencia y evitar perder mi tiempo y el suyo. 
Me dice que de acuerdo, que me lo hará llegar.
Espero varios días y no recibo ningún tipo de llamada y comunicado, miro en Infojobs y veo que mi candidatura ha pasado a "descartado".

La impresión que me dieron fue similar, una empresa que pretendía hacer un proceso de selección en plan profesional, pero limitándo dicha seriedad a la hora de pedir requisitos, formas y compromiso al trabajador.


----------



## unmediocremas (11 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> unmediocremas te apoyo en tu petición de un subforo de empleo (y ya que estamos de formación también, no estaría nada mal las dos cosas juntas), si quieres plantéalo en el principal, seguro que muchos te apoyarán.



Hace tiempo se abrió un hilo para consultar la apertura de nuevos subforos, solicité el de trabajo, no insistiré más, no quiero ser un pesado.

Respecto al de formación me parece una muy buena idea, ¡tienes mi humilde apoyo!


----------



## unmediocremas (12 Mar 2009)

¿Cuando en una entrevista de trabajo os preguntan cuanto quereis cobrar que respuesta dariais?

- X € brutos anuales​- X € limpios anuales​- ¿Cuanto están dispuestos a pagar?​- El máximo que ofrezcan​


----------



## amigo (12 Mar 2009)

Un obrero dijo:


> Bienvenido al club, la puerta está abierta para tod@s
> 
> En otros años te hubiese dicho que estás en una buena época para quedar parado, muchas empresas andaban locas por coger gente para suplencias de verano y, si les caías bien, te podían dejar trabajando allí. Pero este año no.
> 
> ...





hola que ai obrero 

estaba leyengo y es cierto esto que comentas 



> aquello de contratarte 15 días de pruebas ya no existe.



era un decir , supongo que siga en vigentes esos 15 dias de prueba no?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (13 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Hace tiempo se abrió un hilo para consultar la apertura de nuevos subforos, solicité el de trabajo, no insistiré más, no quiero ser un pesado.
> 
> Respecto al de formación me parece una muy buena idea, ¡tienes mi humilde apoyo!



BUeno, pues propondré la formacion de un subforo de empleo y formación, creo que esos dos conceptos juntos tendrán buena acogida entre los foreros.



unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Cuando en una entrevista de trabajo os preguntan cuanto quereis cobrar que respuesta dariais?
> 
> - X € brutos anuales​- X € limpios anuales​- ¿Cuanto están dispuestos a pagar?​- El máximo que ofrezcan​



Yo digo lo que cobro actualmente y luego depende de lo que me interese el trabajo pues digo que igual, un poco más o menos, pero eso ya depende de muchas cosas.


----------



## Pepius (13 Mar 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> ¿Cuando en una entrevista de trabajo os preguntan cuanto quereis cobrar que respuesta dariais?
> 
> - X € brutos anuales​- X € limpios anuales​- ¿Cuanto están dispuestos a pagar?​- El máximo que ofrezcan​



Alrededor de X / entre X e Y (€ brutos anuales) *en función del resto de condiciones*. Es una manera de mojarte sin atarte y de decir que ciertos "requisitos" raros por parte de la empresa se cobran más caros (o al menos se intenta )


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Mar 2009)

me ha llegado noticias desde indra no muy buenas, vamos que están despidiendo gente


yo ayer hice una entrevista de trabajo peroal menos que me ofrezcan muy buenas condiciones no creo que me cambie, (bueno todavía sólo he hecho la entrevista con el headhunter no es que tenga el contrato de trabajo encima de la mesa)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Mar 2009)

me preguntaron que cuanto quería ganar

les dije lo que ganaba y que dependía de las condiciones y eso, no les dije una cifra exacta


----------



## Loco_Ivan (25 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> me preguntaron que cuanto quería ganar
> 
> les dije lo que ganaba y que dependía de las condiciones y eso, no les dije una cifra exacta




¿qué cara puso?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> ¿qué cara puso?



bien era el headhunter

dijo que las condiciones de trabajo si llegara el caso la negociaria con la empresa final


pero le dije lo que ganaba ahora mismo por si se iba del presupuesto


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Mar 2009)

Pues yo llevo varias semanas sin noticias, me apunto a muchas ofertas, en algunas me catalogan como seleccionado, alguna envía un correo electrónico preguntando pero ninguna entrevista.

He notado que desde hace unos días por más que me apunte a muchas ofertas mi perfil de infojobs recibe muy pocas visitas. Parece como si las empresas colgaran ofertas pero ni se miran quien se inscribe.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Mar 2009)

bueno os cuento como ya me habían contado las cosas se han liado y mucho, parece ser que la gran ola ya ha llegado

una consultora muy muy grande que empieza por A y termina por E, ha echado a la calle a 1600 personas, y faltan 1000

han cancelado el proyecto repsol enterito

luego en otro que empieza por A y termina por N tiene al 10% de su plantilla (600 personas) en el dique seco y se están comiendo los pocos beneficios que tienen así que no se espera que lleguen a verano

EN ambas la contratación y subcontratación se ha parado


Luego en una que empieza por I y termina por A ya empiezan a recolocar a la gente en peores sitios y con bajadas de sueldo pero no os puedo decir cifras exactas


Nos dieron el otro día una charla a nivel global la crisis dura de 2009 2010 y 2011 a principios de 2012 se empezará a ver la recuperación.

Eso a nivel global, a nivel españa no lo dijeron pero no hacía falta preguntar


Bueno con esto deciros si os llega alguna oferta que la acepteis porque despues de verano será una utopía encontrar algo en consultoria IT

siento llegar siempre con tan malas noticias:


----------



## Elputodirector (27 Mar 2009)

Me caes mucho mejor desde que tu avatar ha cambiado.

Respecto al post.... no controlo la segunda consultora. Podrias poner alguna pista mas...


----------



## Germain (27 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Bueno con esto deciros si os llega alguna oferta que la acepteis porque despues de verano será una utopía encontrar algo en consultoria IT



Yo creo que después del verano será una utopía encontrar algo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Mar 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Me caes mucho mejor desde que tu avatar ha cambiado.
> 
> Respecto al post.... no controlo la segunda consultora. Podrias poner alguna pista mas...



y yo me siento mejor persona, es algo increible


bueno podríamos decir que el ORIGEN de todas las consultoras


----------



## Elputodirector (27 Mar 2009)

Athos, Portos y aramis.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Mar 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Athos, Portos y aramis.




lo has clavado, estamos de mierda hasta arriba,menos mi departamento todos enfangaos


el problema no es qu eno haya clientes o proyectos, que los hay


es que simplemente no pagan


un pequeño detalle bastante molesto


----------



## luarca84 (27 Mar 2009)

Yo estoy leyendo "Las uvas de la ira", espero que no acabemos igual que en el libro. Pero en vez de emigrando en camión a recoger naranjas, emigrando en vuelos Low Cost a Silicon Valley pensando que es la panacea.


----------



## Elputodirector (27 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> lo has clavado, estamos de mierda hasta arriba,menos mi departamento todos enfangaos
> 
> 
> el problema no es qu eno haya clientes o proyectos, que los hay
> ...



A ver si lo que vais a necesitar son un par de milloncejos en credito puro....


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (27 Mar 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> A ver si lo que vais a necesitar son un par de milloncejos en credito puro....



es que el circulante de la compañia se está evaporando a marchas forzadas


no teniamos un modelo de negocio basado en el credito, ya que llevabamos muchos años pero joder


tener toda esa gente sin poderla meter en proyectos te lleva a la mierda es que son casi dos millones de euros al mes que se te van por la papelera


----------



## Loco_Ivan (30 Mar 2009)

Sin noticias de mi última entrevista. Supongo que será un no, aunque estos me contactaron cuatro meses después de mi primera entrevista para hacer la segunda, así que no pierdo la esperanza.

De todas formas, y a excepción de encontrar una oportunidad de oro, voy a dejar de buscar nada hasta después de verano.

Los motivos son que ahora me voy de viaje dos semanas en pascua, luego en junio tengo exámenes y no quiero tener que dejar las asignturas que lleve preparadas por no poder ir. Y claro, luego en verano tengo vacaciones y jornada intensiva y no me apetecería perderlas por cambiar de empresa.

Así pues me quedo como estoy hasta septiembre, luego ya veremos. No dejaré de buscar pero tiene que ser algo my bueno para que me cambie ahora.


----------



## markinen (30 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Sin noticias de mi última entrevista. Supongo que será un no, aunque estos me contactaron cuatro meses después de mi primera entrevista para hacer la segunda, así que no pierdo la esperanza.



Es lo que se conoce como un proceso "relámpago" de selección. El desfase entre trueno y relámpago marca la proximidad de la tormenta.

Hazles una maniobra de las tuyas (loco_ivan), que se van a cagar patasabaho.


----------



## esto ya no es lo que era (30 Mar 2009)

Asociaros y montad empresas de videojuegos.


----------



## luarca84 (30 Mar 2009)

esto ya no es lo que era dijo:


> Asociaros y montad empresas de videojuegos.



No es mala idea . Yo tengo experiencia en construir un Pong y un Arkanoid en Direct X.


----------



## Minicachalote (30 Mar 2009)

Lo dice pq ahora van a meter los juegos como cultura y van a recibir subvenciones. Aunque tb tendras que apuntarte a la SGAE supongo.


----------



## Curitiba (30 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> una consultora muy muy grande que empieza por A y termina por E, ha echado a la calle a 1600 personas, y faltan 1000



Se han cargado al menos a cuatro excompaneros mios. Mucha gente en esa empresa cobra (...o cobraba) como manager de primer ano sin llegar a ser jefe de proyecto: gente en tecnologias muy buscadas, otros que venian con sueldos altos de empresas que compraban, otros que cobraban bonus "secretos" para que no se fueran, o para que se quedaran el proyectos duros y/o en el extranjero... esos bonus, pagados legalmente eso si, que todo el mundo niega que existen y que no se mencionan en ningun panfleto corporativo.

Segun me han contado no se han complicado: han buscado los que cobran mas que jefe de proyecto y no lo son y se los han follado a casi todos. Han tenido un pollo con oficinas de al menos un par de paises europeos ya que se han chuscado de un dia para otro a tios que estaban facturando (bastante, en los dos casos que conozco) para oficinas europeas y eran piezas importantes en proyectos pero que a la las cuentas de Espana no llegaba casi nada. La respuesta ha sido, hablad con ellos y que os fichen. Aqui cada uno mirando por su casa.

Uno es muy lanzado esta ya buscando cosas por Europa, el otro se va de vacaciones y en dos meses se lo pensara, y los otros dos son muy buenos y con mucha experiencia, pero timidetes y no quieren salir de casa, asi que todo lo que les ha llegado es a un 60% de lo que ganan ahora y un "lo siento pero no te podemos pagar mas".

Otra compania que empieza por e y acaba por s tambien se esta cepillando a mucha gente. A un companero su jefe de practica le ha dicho: de esta lista de gente dime quienes son el 75% mejores y al 25% puta calle.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (30 Mar 2009)

Curitiba dijo:


> Se han cargado al menos a cuatro excompaneros mios. Mucha gente en esa empresa cobra (...o cobraba) como manager de primer ano sin llegar a ser jefe de proyecto: gente en tecnologias muy buscadas, otros que venian con sueldos altos de empresas que compraban, otros que cobraban bonus "secretos" para que no se fueran, o para que se quedaran el proyectos duros y/o en el extranjero... esos bonus, pagados legalmente eso si, que todo el mundo niega que existen y que no se mencionan en ningun panfleto corporativo.
> 
> Segun me han contado no se han complicado: han buscado los que cobran mas que jefe de proyecto y no lo son y se los han follado a casi todos. Han tenido un pollo con oficinas de al menos un par de paises europeos ya que se han chuscado de un dia para otro a tios que estaban facturando (bastante, en los dos casos que conozco) para oficinas europeas y eran piezas importantes en proyectos pero que a la las cuentas de Espana no llegaba casi nada. La respuesta ha sido, hablad con ellos y que os fichen. Aqui cada uno mirando por su casa.
> 
> ...



yo dije como en agosto septiembre del año pasado que se iban a pulir entre un 30-40% en dos años en consultoras de ese tipo


en la ultima trabaje 3 años y los sueldos estaban un pelín más bajos que la primera

pero de todas formas ahora mismo insostenibles


----------



## Aldarius (31 Mar 2009)

esto ya no es lo que era dijo:


> Asociaros y montad empresas de videojuegos.



Hacer un videojuego no es tan simple como a primera vista pueda parecer.
Aunque tengas a suficientes programadores te faltarían diseñadores 3D, gente encargada de la banda sonora y gente para implantar la estructura de red.
En este último caso aunque el videojuego sea para consola todos ya llevan ese tipo de características, y en el caso de PC directamente o haces un videojuego con necesaria conexión a Internet o dado el nivel de facilidad para descargarse un videojuego apenas sacarás beneficio.

Y en el caso que quieras hacer uno de esos remakes de juegos clásicos que no necesitan de un gran equipo ni un gran presupuesto normalmente no se saca dinero de allí.
La única opción que se me pasa por la cabeza son los juegos Java para móvil, pero a excepción de esos...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Mar 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Hacer un videojuego no es tan simple como a primera vista pueda parecer.
> Aunque tengas a suficientes programadores te faltarían diseñadores 3D, gente encargada de la banda sonora y gente para implantar la estructura de red.
> En este último caso aunque el videojuego sea para consola todos ya llevan ese tipo de características, y en el caso de PC directamente o haces un videojuego con necesaria conexión a Internet o dado el nivel de facilidad para descargarse un videojuego apenas sacarás beneficio.
> 
> ...



primero y más importante es que tienes que teneer un grupo d eanalistas o gente con mucha experiencia en el mercado y te pueda decir cuales son los juegos con los que se va a jugar dentro de tres años


porque esa es la media que tarda en hacerse un juego


Una vez que ya tienes la plataforma y el tipo de juego, hace falta una historia, unos personajes, que enganchen, y algo novedoso que te diferencie de la competencia. Eso va a papel y lapiz y son muchas horas de escritura


Una vez haces eso empiezas a trabajar ya en el juego en si, decorados, niveles, más dibujos y mas horas de papel y lapiz,



Así que cuando ya llevas casi un año ni siquiera has empezado a programar.



Lo digo porque la tecnologia y temas de sonido ahora mismo viene ya en las librerias, eso no te da la diferencia de un juego.ñ Puedes tener librerias mas o menos optimizadas, pero lo que te va a decidir si un juego es superventa so no es lo anterior el trabajo previo a la programación



Fuera de España no se piratea tanto, y al hacer un juego y oder venderlo en internet automaticamente tu mercado es global, tanto aquí como en china


----------



## Xin (31 Mar 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Hacer un videojuego no es tan simple como a primera vista pueda parecer.
> Aunque tengas a suficientes programadores te faltarían diseñadores 3D, gente encargada de la banda sonora y gente para implantar la estructura de red.
> En este último caso aunque el videojuego sea para consola todos ya llevan ese tipo de características, y en el caso de PC directamente o haces un videojuego con necesaria conexión a Internet o dado el nivel de facilidad para descargarse un videojuego apenas sacarás beneficio.
> 
> ...



Exacto, el sector del video juego és el más difícil i arriesgado.


----------



## arroto (31 Mar 2009)

Yo también estoy en la misma situación, estaba de contable y la empresa en la que estaba, no se como estará hoy, pero cada día perdía más dinero, era yo el que lo contabilizaba, así que....

A ver si sale algo, he realizado entrevistas para puestos interesantes, pero no te contratan, la verdad que algunos han sido sinceros y me dicen que con el C.V que tengo seguro que me pongo a buscar algo, y como desde dentro es más fácil que desde fuera, pues... te largas.

En fin, a ver si consigo algo aunque sea por ETT (he trabajado con algunas que conozco de forma personal y me ha ido muy bien), que la verdad ya estoy harto del paro.

Saludos,


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Mar 2009)

El problema es que nadie quiere arriegarse a contratar a alguien en estos momentos.

Yo estoy en dos procesos de selección paralizados porque están esperando "a ver que ocurre" (textualmente) y que luego ya decidirán.


----------



## Aldarius (31 Mar 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> primero y más importante es que tienes que teneer un grupo d eanalistas o gente con mucha experiencia en el mercado y te pueda decir cuales son los juegos con los que se va a jugar dentro de tres años
> 
> 
> porque esa es la media que tarda en hacerse un juego
> ...



Lógicamente al tratar tanto el tema tecnológico en este hilo estaba mencionando la parte tecnológica. Pero estoy de acuerdo contigo en el hecho de que el _quid_ de la cuestión en un videojuego es todo lo no-tecnológico. O al menos lo que hace que se venda o no.
De todas formas hay muchas opciones de enfocar el negocio: fíjate en Blizzard, que sacando secuelas de sus videojuegos (ayer leí algo de una saga nueva por su parte, pero ya sabeis que no es lo habitual) son siempre garantía de éxito.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (31 Mar 2009)

Si me metiese en algún temas de juegos, imagino que lo encaminaría a algo tipo Travian (o cualquier juego por internet)
Cosas que no necesites un diseño o gráficos espectaculares, que cualquiera se pueda enganchar, con posibilidad de conectarte en cualquier momento y que si alguien se lo quiere tomar en serio, pues que pueda dejarse un poco de pasta sin que sea una barbaridad.


----------



## unmediocremas (31 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> El problema es que nadie quiere arriegarse a contratar a alguien en estos momentos.
> 
> Yo estoy en dos procesos de selección paralizados porque están esperando "a ver que ocurre" (textualmente) y que luego ya decidirán.



Debe ser eso, llevo varias semanas en el dique seco.

En Infojobs, en las últimas tres semanas tengo 14 Recibido, 5 En proceso y 2 Finalista pero no llama nadie.


----------



## Saco de papas (31 Mar 2009)

Ni te van a llamar, llamalos tú a ellos y hazlo cuanto antes para pedir cita.

Como me repatea la gente así de verdad.

Mentalidad de que me lo van a ofrecer porque yo lo valgo.

O te mueves o te mueres de hambre. Elige.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Mar 2009)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ni te van a llamar, llamalos tú a ellos y hazlo cuanto antes para pedir cita.
> 
> Como me repatea la gente así de verdad.
> 
> ...



Hombre dependerá de la situación. Si una empresa publica una oferta de trabajo en infojobs o similar es porque necesita cubrir una plaza no? Si te inscribes, que menos que ponerte "descartado" para que sepas que no interesa.

Si pretendes que te envíen un CV y una carta de presentación y además te llamen pues pon un anuncio en el periódico o menciónalo en la web donde ofrezcas el trabajo.

Yo intenté llamar a tres empresas hace cosa de un año, las tres veces me rechazaron diciéndome que ya me llamarían ellos si les interesaba, que no llamase yo, y lo entiendo, si publicas una oferta y te fríen a llamadas pues a lo mejor no puedes trabajar a gusto.


----------



## Capitalisto (31 Mar 2009)

Bueno me he leído todo el hilo, si tengo mucho tiempo libre 

La única conclusión que saco es que menos mal que deje la carrera a tiempo, joder pidiendo 18000€ en Barcelona o Madrid por un trabajo cualificado y que no te los den porque es mucho :, yo sinceramente empezaría a mirar en serio otro tipo de puestos de trabajo sin requisitos de titulación alguna y mejor pagados ....


----------



## los lunes al solbes (1 Abr 2009)

Capitalisto dijo:


> Bueno me he leído todo el hilo, si tengo mucho tiempo libre
> 
> La única conclusión que saco es que menos mal que deje la carrera a tiempo, joder pidiendo 18000€ en Barcelona o Madrid por un trabajo cualificado y que no te los den porque es mucho :, yo sinceramente empezaría a mirar en serio otro tipo de puestos de trabajo sin requisitos de titulación alguna y mejor pagados ....



Ahi les has dao. Es una verguenza. (no lo que piden, que hay que comer, sino lo que ofrecen). Dan ganas de meterese a otra cosa. 

Bueno... Yo ya lo he hecho. He dejao este mundillo (de mierda). Estoy currando en "otro tipo de puestos de trabajo sin requisitos de titulación alguna y mejor pagados ....". Y no se si volvere.


----------



## unmediocremas (1 Abr 2009)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Ahi les has dao. Es una verguenza. (no lo que piden, que hay que comer, sino lo que ofrecen). Dan ganas de meterese a otra cosa.
> 
> Bueno... Yo ya lo he hecho. *He dejao este mundillo (de mierda).* Estoy currando en "otro tipo de puestos de trabajo sin requisitos de titulación alguna y mejor pagados ....". Y no se si volvere.



Una de mis opciones es dejar este mundillo (no de mierda en mi caso, símplemente no soy lo suficientemente bueno) por eso me inscribí en las listas para ser profesor interino.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (1 Abr 2009)

Yo desde hace tiempo, hago más busquedas en currantes.com que en informaticos.com o infojobs.

Lo malo de la informática, es que además te jode el curriculum para tratar de buscarte la vida en otros gremios. Mi consejo: dejad solo en el CV que manejais Windows y Office, a nivel de usuario.


----------



## Majadero (1 Abr 2009)

Hay muchas cosas que te joden la posibilidad de cojer un trabajo, los empresarios quieren orcos para trabajar, que no sientan, que no padezcan y sobre todo que no piensen; como sospechen que te han enseñado a pensar lo tienen claro. Yo ya quite ciertas cosas del mio, que por otra parte seguro que es mucho mas "pequeño" en estudios que el vuestro.


----------



## unmediocremas (1 Abr 2009)

Majadero dijo:


> Hay muchas cosas que te joden la posibilidad de cojer un trabajo, los empresarios quieren orcos para trabajar, que no sientan, que no padezcan y sobre todo que no piensen; c*omo sospechen que te han enseñado a pensar lo tienen claro*. Yo ya quite ciertas cosas del mio, que por otra parte seguro que es mucho mas "pequeño" en estudios que el vuestro.



Por eso hay tantas ofertas que buscan gente sin experiencia ...


----------



## Majadero (1 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Por eso hay tantas ofertas que buscan gente sin experiencia ...



Estaba hablando en el hipotético caso que dejarais de vuscar trabajo en la burbuja de "inginieros en todo" y vuscaraís un trabajo "normal".


----------



## luismarple (1 Abr 2009)

majadero dijo:


> estaba hablando en el hipotético caso que dejarais de vuscar trabajo en la burbuja de "inginieros en todo" y vuscaraís un trabajo "normal".




Cómprate un puto diccionario!!!

Que puto dolor!! Ha sido peor que las fotos de la vieja en pelotas de fuenla!!!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Cómprate un puto diccionario!!!
> 
> Que puto dolor!! Ha sido peor que las fotos de la vieja en pelotas de fuenla!!!



no te metas con la vieja


es la madre de panikero y otros muchos seres del inframundo


busca en la frikipedia por forocoches


----------



## Majadero (1 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Cómprate un puto diccionario!!!
> 
> Que puto dolor!! Ha sido peor que las fotos de la vieja en pelotas de fuenla!!!



Dios!!! ya vuelvo a las andadas!!! jajajaj Buscar, buscar, buscar, buscar!!! joer lo escribo deprisa varias veces y me sale con V!


----------



## Majadero (1 Abr 2009)

no pienso corregirlo!


----------



## Capitalisto (1 Abr 2009)

Ishay dijo:


> Yo desde hace tiempo, hago más busquedas en currantes.com que en informaticos.com o infojobs.
> 
> Lo malo de la informática, es que además te jode el curriculum para tratar de buscarte la vida en otros gremios. Mi consejo: dejad solo en el CV que manejais Windows y Office, a nivel de usuario.




Haces bien, siempre lo he dicho somos mercenarios, vendemos nuestros servicios al mejor postor y si te pagan más por apretar tuercas en una linea de montaje que por hacer proyectos de ingeniería pues a apretar tuercas, hombre también hay que valorar las condiciones laborales pero es que para colmo de males encima un trabajo de currito salvo excepciones es muchísimo más cómodo y tiene mejores condiciones laborales, haces tus 8 horas y te puedes ir más o menos cansado a tu casa pero eso si, en cuanto cruzas la puerta de la fabrica ya ni te acuerdas del curro o de lo que te espera para mañana, vamos tipo pedro picapiedra o homer simpson, oyes la sirena y pies para que os quiero XD

Pero bueno en el tema de ser currito también hay categorías, hay que montárselo bien, a mi juicio ser electricista, fontanero, pintor ... eran por ejemplo unos trabajos muy sencillos que se aprenden en meses, con pocos requerimientos físicos y que estaban muy bien pagados con posibilidad de ponerte por tu cuenta y ganar mucho dinero (la única pega que tenían es que era lo que hacia todo dios, un poco como estudiar una carrera y cuando sigues al rebaño siempre acabas mal), esto hoy en día esta de capa caída ...

Luego hay otro tipo de curros también fáciles de aprender y bien pagados como son soldador, mecánico tornero (maquinas CNC), técnico de mantenimiento, cerrajero (putos ladrones XD) ... que están bien pagados, los profesionales de verdad son muy apreciados y aunque les va mal ahora mismo como a casi todo dios no tienen nada que ver con el ladrillo y no son el típico curro que va la gente a lo borrego.

Y ya si quieres ganar algo de pasta y complicarte un poco más la vida (pero desde luego mucho menos que sacarse una carrera de 5 años ), tienes trabajos como maquinista de renfe, estibador, piloto de helicópteros, soldador submarino ... que son curros que no es que sean especialmente difíciles, ni especialmente duros, pero tienes que saber moverte y meter la cabeza (una vez entras ya esta hecho, es como una oposición, a cobrar y a vivir, en estos colectivos por lo general con estructura sindicomafiosa no hay ni crisis ni despidos, lo más que se permite son prejubilaciones a costa del contribuyente) y cuyas nominas dejan en ridículo a la de muchos licenciados con buenos trabajos y años de experiencia a sus espaldas. (en esta ultima categoría entre yo después de dar muchos tumbos y reflexionar sobre la vida, en la de sindicomafioso, chupoptero, vago redomado )

Luego a parte ya están los funcionarios, pero esa es otra historia, aquí prima sobretodo las condiciones laborales no el sueldo ...

Así que si alguien se mete a currito simplemente que se lo monte un poco bien, no es cuestión de meterse a camarero de chiringito (sin ánimo de ofender a los camareros, que por cierto yo lo fui una temporada y como experiencia no esta mal pero como curro así de diario ...), ganará más que un titulado, sin necesidad de tener 5 años de carrera + 5 años de experiencia + tragaderas + suerte y/o enchufe ...

Ya se que esto así leído suena mal y es muy triste, pero sinceramente es la realidad de España (o al menos la realidad que percibo yo), también es cierto que a lo mejor soy un poco pesimista con respecto a las titulaciones (por algo lo dejé, tal vez el futuro sea amable con los titulados pero sinceramente la saturación de titulados no para de crecer, así no hay forma de que se arregle el tema). Tal vez con trabajo duro, con años de experiencia y algo de suerte puedes ganar más que un currito del grupo sindicomafioso, pero vamos a mi juicio eso solo lo consiguen el 5% de los titulados o menos y ya entrados en años, vamos cuando otros curritos ya están de vuelta de la vida y llevan cobrando 50K€ anuales desde los 20-25 años, han quemado ya 3 coches, están hasta la polla de viajes a la nieve, fines de semana a londres, a mayorca ..., se han follado todo lo follable, se han fumado todo lo fumable y se han bebido hasta el agua de los floreros ... esto último también hay que valorarlo :


PD: Joder menudo tocho me ha quedado, al final siempre me enrollo :o


----------



## Loco_Ivan (1 Abr 2009)

Capitalisto dijo:


> Y ya si quieres ganar algo de pasta y complicarte un poco más la vida (pero desde luego mucho menos que sacarse una carrera de 5 años ), tienes trabajos como maquinista de renfe, estibador, piloto de helicópteros, soldador submarino ... que son curros que no es que sean especialmente difíciles, ni especialmente duros, pero tienes que saber moverte y meter la cabeza



Los estibadores son cargos heredados de padres a hijo, últimamente intentan cepillárselos pero de momento no han podido, así que si tu padre no es estibador difícilmente vas a serlo tú.

En cuanto a soldador submarino ¿crees que no es duro ni dificil? yo diría que es de los más peligrosos que hay por ahí.

Para maquinista de renfe ni idea, pero supongo que antes sería por oposición.

Para piloto de helicópeto primero necesitas tener mucha práctica, nadie te va a dejar un cacharro así si no acreditas X horas de vuelo, y la única forma es entrar en el ejército, y la cosa es jodidilla también, es una oposición con mucha competencia y tienes que firmar un contrato de permanencia de varios años, así que la cosa va para largo antes de poder ponerte a trabajar por tu cuenta.(y que no te envíen a ninguna zona de combate)


----------



## Capitalisto (1 Abr 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Los estibadores son cargos heredados de padres a hijo, últimamente intentan cepillárselos pero de momento no han podido, así que si tu padre no es estibador difícilmente vas a serlo tú.
> 
> En cuanto a soldador submarino ¿crees que no es duro ni dificil? yo diría que es de los más peligrosos que hay por ahí.
> 
> ...



He dicho que si querías currartelo!! fácil no es, pero es mucho más fácil que estudiar 5 años, bueno más fácil no, digamos que requiere menos sacrificios, probablemente lo más fácil, que no menos sacrificado, sea estudiar una carrera o hacerse albañil como todo hijo de vecino y luego pasa lo que pasa ...

Estibadores, conozco un tío que es estibador, es verdad que tenia enchufe y entro por un colega del sindicato y tal, pero no era hijo de estibador ni mucho menos (eso son rumores joder, como en las oposiciones, habrá quien entre a dedo pero siempre hay quien entra por méritos propios) ... de todas formas ahora creo que están jodidos porque su sueldo era gran parte variable y ha bajado la faena que no veas ...

Piloto de helicoptero tengo un familiar (primo no lo veo mucho la verdad), te sacas la licencia que es de pago y cara (a mi primo le sobraba la pasta, bueno mejor dicho a sus padres, lo hizo por hobby, no se si le salio la broma por seis millones de la época, ahora curra de eso), luego a hacer horas de vuelo, bien las pagas tu o bien con trabajos de mierda ... a los dos o tres añitos tienes un porron de horas y trabajos buenos ...

Si todo el mundo se pusiera a ser piloto de helicoptero como ha pasado con las carreras en dos años no se cobraba una mierda, así que que el curso sea caro y pidan horas de vuelo y sea jodido entrar esta de puta madre, es eso precisamente lo que hace que el curro valga la pena, no es ningún handicap es lo que hace que valga la pena.

Maquinista de renfe, hacen una prueba (no es una oposicon es un concurso o como se quiera llamar), la hicieron hará algo menos de dos años, apruebas y te vas a madrid a hacer un curso que es de pago también, menos que el de piloto de helicóptero (18k€ si no recuerdo mal), pero eso si, dura dos años (es más la perdida de tiempo que lo que cuesta el curso) y luego a vivir ... 

Hombre soldador submarino te tiene que gustar, es duro y te toca currar en plataformas petrolíferas, puertos y sitios a tomar por culo, pero cobras un puto pastizal, repito un puto pastizal!!! ...

Otro chollito, técnico en energía nuclear (o algo así no recuerdo muy bien el nombre), un compañero de cuando estudiaba metió cabeza, lo mismo, una especie de entrevista (sale cuando sale y solo te apuntas y te enteras de cuando lo hacen si sabes de que va el tema o conoces a alguien, vamos que no lo publicitan ni muchísimo menos), curso de un año en madrid, a la central nuclear a currar y a vivir, eso si para esto hace falta carrera ...

Solo eran ejemplos de un tipo de curro especial que se caracteriza por que hay un sistema semimafioso alrededor que impide o dificulta la entrada de la gente, por no ser especialmente difíciles y por estar bien pagados. Esta bien que a la gente le parezca difícil o mejor imposible entrar, así es como funciona el mundillo y así es como colamos a nuestros familiares , donde entre yo al par de años metí a mi hermano . (unos dirán que es porque somos una mafia y hay enchufe, pero la verdad es que el miedo guarda la viña, eso si, a todo profano que pregunte se le dice que es imposible entrar y ademas se gana menos de lo que cuentan , que la competencia es mala y la envidia también)

Busca tu chollito a mi se me ocurren muchos (si tienes carrera, pues puedes hacerte piloto comercial, controlador aéreo, comercial de según que productos ...), lo importante es la constancia, y la información a poder ser de primera mano de alguien que este dentro, eso allana muchos caminos, conociendo a alguien que este dentro ya estas prácticamente dentro o al menos si es imposible de verdad te lo dirá claramente, pero no suele ser imposible, es jodido pero no imposible, es como la gente que dice que sacarse una oposición es imposible porque están todas las plazas dadas a dedo, lo que pasa es que no sabes o no tienes las agallas para conseguirlo y te viene bien la escusa ...

Y sino siempre hay curros buenos que no es nada difícil entrar, estos solo eran ejemplos de chollitos que los hay y muchos sin carrera y por supuesto mejores aun con carrera ...

El caso es que para cobrar sueldo de 18K€ no necesito yo tirarme 3 o 5 años estudiando, que parece ser de lo que va el hilo, pa eso me busco un curro normalito (ni estibador ni gaitas, en cualquier linea de montaje apretando tuercas lo ganas) y mejor ...


----------



## unmediocremas (1 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> *Cómprate un puto diccionario!!!*
> 
> Que puto dolor!! Ha sido peor que las fotos de la vieja en pelotas de fuenla!!!



Joder, criticas y no pones los signos de exclamación delante de la frase ...


----------



## Mancini (2 Abr 2009)

Para el que busque trabajo y quiera salir del mundo de las tecnologías hay un hilo sobre las ong, no pagan mal en comparación con lo que van ofreciendo por otros sitios y de paso cubres tu cuota de conciencia social.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...si-no-existiese-la-cruz-roja.html#post1566740


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Joder, criticas y no pones los signos de exclamación delante de la frase ...



Aosaer, una cosa es no poner signos de exclamación y otra muy diferente es escribir "Vuscar", vamos, no me jodas, que para ser un mediocre mas eres bastante quisquilloso.


----------



## unmediocremas (2 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Aosaer, una cosa es no poner signos de exclamación y otra muy diferente es escribir "Vuscar", vamos, no me jodas, que para ser un mediocre mas eres bastante quisquilloso.



El quisquilloso has sido tu, que criticas a un compañero del foro por escribir mal, si tu lo haces mal también te criticarán.


----------



## Majadero (2 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> El quisquilloso has sido tu, que criticas a un compañero del foro por escribir mal, si tu lo haces mal también te criticarán.



A ver, si razón tiene! lo mio con el verbo Buscar tiene delito porque soy incapaz de escribirlo bién...:


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> El quisquilloso has sido tu, que criticas a un compañero del foro por escribir mal, si tu lo haces mal también te criticarán.



¿Jugamos a los talibanes ortográficos? como quieras, luego no digas que no te advertí.

¡A ver si nos acordamos de poner todas las tildes!.

Joder, me estoy leyendo y parezco un cuadernillo de "Rubio".


----------



## arroto (2 Abr 2009)

Cambiando de tema, hoy he recibido una oferta de trabajo, que he rechazado, la verdad que me sorprende la reacción de la persona a la que le dije que no me interesaba, pues las condiciones eran las siguientes, sueldo unos 18.000 euros brutos (creo que son 1.000 pavos al mes en 14 pagas).

Bueno hasta aquí como está todo, pero bueno el trabajo requiere el uso del coche, he calculado que al mes, sólo en trabajar haría unos 600 kms, así que calculo que en coste de coche, que lo pagas tú claro, son unos 250 pavos al mes, la verdad que creo que por 750.- pavos al mes prefiero esperar a ver si me sale otra cosa.

Bien al decir que no..., como se ha puesto la mujer, que si no tienes ni idea, pero tú que quieres trabajar al lado de tu casa o que..., la verdad que la reacción me parece desproporcionada, además que no es que quiera trabajar al lado de casa, con que exista transporte público y un tiempo de viaje razonable, vamos una hora o así, me parece lógico ¿no?.

No se lo posteo aquí para ver que os parece, ¿estoy equivocado?, ¿es tan ilógico lo que digo?. Es que a la hora de trabajar yo tengo en cuenta ese tipo de gastos porque es que sino no se a donde vamos a llegar.

Es que comento esto, porque en otra empresa de la que me tuve que ir, me decían que claro que la situación y tal..., que no estaban muy contentos conmigo, que tenía que hacer más cosas y horas gratis, etc. Así que le pregunté al jefe ¿estarías más contento conmigo si pagase por trabajar?, lo gracioso es que no me dijo nada.

Lamento el tocho, pero la verdad es que con esto ya estoy bastante depre con mi situación actual.

Gracias y un saludo,

A......


----------



## luismarple (2 Abr 2009)

arroto dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, hoy he recibido una oferta de trabajo, que he rechazado, la verdad que me sorprende la reacción de la persona a la que le dije que no me interesaba, pues las condiciones eran las siguientes, sueldo unos 18.000 euros brutos (creo que son 1.000 pavos al mes en 14 pagas).
> 
> Bueno hasta aquí como está todo, pero bueno el trabajo requiere el uso del coche, he calculado que al mes, sólo en trabajar haría unos 600 kms, así que calculo que en coste de coche, que lo pagas tú claro, son unos 250 pavos al mes, la verdad que creo que por 750.- pavos al mes prefiero esperar a ver si me sale otra cosa.
> 
> ...



600 km = 250 euros??? tu que coche tienes, un batmovil???


----------



## arroto (2 Abr 2009)

Ya sabía que me dirían algo por eso, lo saqué de una revista de automóvil en donde indican el coste por km del modelo de mi coche, tienen en cuenta gasto de gasolina, seguro terceros, mantenimiento (ya sabes ruedas aceite, etc.) y lo estiman en 0,41 ctms el kilómetro.

Digo yo que si un empresario cuando compra un coche para la empresa tiene en cuenta estos hechos para una amortización y ver si el vehículo es rentable para su actividad, y si yo uso el coche para trabajar, debería hacer lo mismo ¿no?.

Gracias, un saludo,

A.......


----------



## unmediocremas (2 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> ¿Jugamos a los talibanes ortográficos? como quieras, luego no digas que no te advertí.
> 
> ¡A ver si nos acordamos de poner todas las tildes*!.*
> 
> Joder, me estoy leyendo y parezco un cuadernillo de "Rubio".



Que cansino, exigiendo lo que no puedes cumplir (por segunda vez).


----------



## unmediocremas (2 Abr 2009)

arroto dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, hoy he recibido una oferta de trabajo, que he rechazado, la verdad que me sorprende la reacción de la persona a la que le dije que no me interesaba, pues las condiciones eran las siguientes, sueldo unos 18.000 euros brutos (creo que son 1.000 pavos al mes en 14 pagas).
> 
> Bueno hasta aquí como está todo, pero bueno el trabajo requiere el uso del coche, he calculado que al mes, sólo en trabajar haría unos 600 kms, así que calculo que en coste de coche, que lo pagas tú claro, son unos 250 pavos al mes, la verdad que creo que por 750.- pavos al mes prefiero esperar a ver si me sale otra cosa.
> 
> ...



Para nada, me parece perfecto, debes elegir lo que mejor te vaya y punto.

Que reaccionen así significa que no eres el primero (ni segundo, ni tercero, etc) que pasa de ellos.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (2 Abr 2009)

arroto dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, hoy he recibido una oferta de trabajo, que he rechazado, la verdad que me sorprende la reacción de la persona a la que le dije que no me interesaba, pues las condiciones eran las siguientes, sueldo unos 18.000 euros brutos (creo que son 1.000 pavos al mes en 14 pagas).
> 
> Bueno hasta aquí como está todo, pero bueno el trabajo requiere el uso del coche, he calculado que al mes, sólo en trabajar haría unos 600 kms, así que calculo que en coste de coche, que lo pagas tú claro, son unos 250 pavos al mes, la verdad que creo que por 750.- pavos al mes prefiero esperar a ver si me sale otra cosa.
> 
> ...



muy bien hecho


yo de hecho estoy negociando con mi jefe la incorporación de dos puertoriqueñas al proyecto para que me la chupen cada dos horas


y mira, le he dicho claramente, o son hermanas o de mi te puedes ir olvidando cabrón, y le he dado un portazo


vamos, es que no saben tratar al empleado


----------



## Capitalisto (2 Abr 2009)

arroto dijo:


> Ya sabía que me dirían algo por eso, lo saqué de una revista de automóvil en donde indican el coste por km del modelo de mi coche, tienen en cuenta gasto de gasolina, seguro terceros, mantenimiento (ya sabes ruedas aceite, etc.) y lo estiman en 0,41 ctms el kilómetro.
> 
> Digo yo que si un empresario cuando compra un coche para la empresa tiene en cuenta estos hechos para una amortización y ver si el vehículo es rentable para su actividad, y si yo uso el coche para trabajar, debería hacer lo mismo ¿no?.
> 
> ...



Has hecho muy bien la mayoría de la gente solo mira lo que les cuesta la gasolina y claro así vemos las cosas que vemos, por ejemplo yo he visto un pavo que para un curro de comercial de no más de 700€ han puesto su coche : (en fin hay que ser pringao para poner el coche para el propio curro), si miras solo lo que te cuesta la gasolina te queda un sueldo de mierda si miras lo que te cuesta seguro, desgaste de coche, mantenimiento, impuestos de circulación etc al final casi palmas pasta, porque el pavo encima tenia un golf, con dos cojones!!

Eso si 0.42€/Km es un poco alto , yo calculo que voy por el 0.12€/km.


----------



## arroto (2 Abr 2009)

> Eso si 0.42€/Km es un poco alto , yo calculo que voy por el 0.12€/km.



Quizás si es un poco caro, es que incluye la amortización del vehículo, y lo saqué de una revista industrial en donde se hacen las cosas a leasing, ya sabes a 4 años, en caso de que lo pasemos a unos 8 años (unos 150.000 kms de vida útil media de un coche, aprox. 19.000 km al año) bajaría algo la cuota, pongamos unos 0,25 ó 0,30 por km, es un gasolina y claro... se nota.

Pero aunque sea un coste de 150 pavos al mes, eso se quita del sueldo, que ya de per se, no es muy elevado.

Os puedo decir que he trabajado por ETT, cobrando convenio, y pagaban un plus de transporte de unos 20 pavos, y el sueldo era más alto que ese.

La verdad es que no pretendo provocar una discusión, sino más bien una reflexión, y si creéis que estoy en lo cierto, o que por el contrario no se deben tener en cuenta esas cosas a la hora de ver en donde te estás metiendo (en algunas entrevistas hasta me han preguntado de forma solapada, que si tenía ordenador portátil y tal...).

Por otro lado he trabajado en empresas, en donde para estos menesteres, existía un coche de empresa, podemos decir que más o menos, compartido, no se si me entendéis (= vamos era de empresa y lo usaba el jefe, en caso de no usarlo pues para labores del trabajo).

Gracias por las respuestas y el apoyo, la verdad es que últimamente las cosas se han puesto muy mal.

Saludos,

A......


----------



## Minicachalote (2 Abr 2009)

No solo es que tu sueldo sea menor. Sino que te encula gran parte del riesgo.

El coche lo tienes que tener ya. Con lo cual has adelantado pasta.

Si se estropea el coche al jefe no le cuentes historias si no puedes trabajar es tu problema. Alquila uno.

Eso mismo se lo comente a un amigo con scooter que se metio a pizzero con moto propia. El joputa de la franquicia solo cogia a gente con moto, tenia un par de ellas para hacer el paripe pegadas a base de chicle a lo mcgyver. El cabron azuzaba a sus repartidores para que hiciesen slalom de retrovisores en semaforos para entregar las pizzas a tiempo cargando bien las cajas de las motos para aprovechar bien las rutas. Si salia bien pasta pa el y si salia mal el pringao lo paga con su vida o como poco de su bolsillo.

Y ahora atencion a la hijoputez que el tio iba pa politico. Cada vez que uno hacia una gansada como saltarse un semaforo o un adelantamiento entre coches para llegar mas rapido si el tio lo contaba en el curro, el jefe en vez de echarles pirula se reia y se lo contaba a todos los chavalines del reparto. Asi los otros criajos lo tomaban como un gaje del oficio y tambien empezaban a arriesgarse.

Bueno despues de la anecdota del abuelo cebolleta te dire que despues de un par de historias mas de repartidores que no contare para que no me denuncien, una con atropello incluido, te dire que no hagas ni puto caso al que te llame comodon o que tu lo quieres todo. 

Trabajo por cuenta ajena un trabajador solo pone su tiempo y su habilidad si quieren mas que lo paguen.


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Abr 2009)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Trabajo por cuenta ajena un trabajador solo pone su tiempo y su habilidad si quieren mas que lo paguen.



¡Exacto! No pongas más nunca. Se trabaja para ganar dinero, no para que otros se ahorren dinero/problemas.


----------



## muyuu (3 Abr 2009)

arroto dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, hoy he recibido una oferta de trabajo, que he rechazado, la verdad que me sorprende la reacción de la persona a la que le dije que no me interesaba, pues las condiciones eran las siguientes, sueldo unos 18.000 euros brutos (creo que son 1.000 pavos al mes en 14 pagas).
> 
> Bueno hasta aquí como está todo, pero bueno el trabajo requiere el uso del coche, he calculado que al mes, sólo en trabajar haría unos 600 kms, así que calculo que en coste de coche, que lo pagas tú claro, son unos 250 pavos al mes, la verdad que creo que por 750.- pavos al mes prefiero esperar a ver si me sale otra cosa.
> 
> ...



No sé a qué te dedicas, pero yo tengo clarísimo que por esa miseria solamente trabajaría si no tuviera otro remedio. Aquí vivir con ese dinero es vivir en precario. País.

Ánimo y sigue intentándolo... y yo que tú no me limitaría al territorio nacional.


----------



## luismarple (3 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Para nada, me parece perfecto, debes elegir lo que mejor te vaya y punto.
> 
> Que reaccionen así significa que no eres el primero (ni segundo, ni tercero, etc*.*) que pasa de ellos.



Por favor, un poquito de corrección, todo el mundo sabe que "etc." lleva punto al final por tratarse de la abreviación de la palabra etcétera.

A ver si nos fijamos un poquito en nuestros propios errores antes de señalar los de los demás, que vemos la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.


----------



## Aldarius (3 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Por favor, un poquito de corrección, todo el mundo sabe que "etc." lleva punto al final por tratarse de la abreviación de la palabra etcétera.
> 
> A ver si nos fijamos un poquito en nuestros propios errores antes de señalar los de los demás, que vemos la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.



Y si a continuación pones puntos suspensivos, ¿hay que poner 4 puntos porque uno de ellos es del etc?
Por el amor de dos...


----------



## luismarple (3 Abr 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Y si a continuación pones puntos suspensivos, ¿hay que poner 4 puntos porque uno de ellos es del etc?
> Por el amor de dos...




Tú mismo te respondes al terminar la frase "escribiendo por el amor de dos..." se supone que debería ir un punto final, pero no lo has puesto, ya que todo el mundo sabe que al poner puntos suspensivos no es necesario.

Para mas información www.rae.es es el faro que alumbra tu camino.


----------



## Elputodirector (3 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Por favor, un poquito de corrección, todo el mundo sabe que "etc." lleva punto al final por tratarse de la abreviación de la palabra etcétera.
> 
> A ver si nos fijamos un poquito en nuestros propios errores antes de señalar los de los demás, que vemos la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.





luismarple dijo:


> Tú mismo te respondes al terminar la frase "escribiendo por el amor de dos..." se supone que debería ir un punto final, pero no lo has puesto, ya que todo el mundo sabe que al poner puntos suspensivos no es necesario.
> 
> Para mas información www.rae.es es el falo que alumbra tu camino.




Estas intentando follartelo? Le mandas mensajes en clave?


----------



## Aldarius (3 Abr 2009)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Estas intentando follartelo? Le mandas mensajes en clave?



Lo ha editado con celeridad, no se lo recrimines.
Ni siquiera ha salido la notificación de que haya sido editado...


----------



## unmediocremas (3 Abr 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Por favor, un poquito de corrección, todo el mundo sabe que "etc." lleva punto al final por tratarse de la abreviación de la palabra etcétera.
> 
> A ver si nos fijamos un poquito en nuestros propios errores antes de señalar los de los demás, que vemos la paja en el ojo ajeno pero no la viga en el propio.





luismarple dijo:


> Tú mismo te respondes al terminar la frase "escribiendo por el amor de dos..." se supone que debería ir un punto final, pero no lo has puesto, ya que todo el mundo sabe que al poner puntos suspensivos no es necesario.
> 
> Para mas información www.rae.es es el faro que alumbra tu camino.



Eres tu el que empezó a corregir al personal y luego escribir mal.

Presumiste, la cagaste, te lo recriminé y la rabia te domina.



Aldarius dijo:


> Lo ha editado con celeridad, no se lo recrimines.
> Ni siquiera ha salido la notificación de que haya sido editado...



Como los curas, haz lo que te diga, no lo que yo haga.

¿Jugamos un rato? ¿Cuantas faltas tiene su primer hilo?

*01-28-2009*


San José María Escrivá dijo:


> Queridos Hermanos.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo observando que por culpa del ritmo ajetreado de la vida moderna muchos jóvenes (y no tan jóvenes, aunque lo sean en espíritu) cada día tienen menos tiempo para alimentar sus almas. Por eso os propongo una cosa: ciberconfesiones.
> 
> ...


----------



## arroto (3 Abr 2009)

muyuu dijo:


> No sé a qué te dedicas, pero yo tengo clarísimo que por esa miseria solamente trabajaría si no tuviera otro remedio. Aquí vivir con ese dinero es vivir en precario. País.
> 
> Ánimo y sigue intentándolo... y yo que tú no me limitaría al territorio nacional.



Gracias por los ánimos, la verdad que si, sigo intentándolo, y no te creas he mirado lo de ir al extranjero, pero actualmente está todo flojo, no se yo que tal podría estar Canadá, la verdad que mejor que USA o UK.

En fin, seguimos en contacto y ya os diré que tal....

Saludos,

A......


----------



## Loco_Ivan (6 Abr 2009)

Bueno, llegó el esperado día.

Hace 15 minutos me han comunicado que no cuentan con mis servicios. Curiosamente el día después de haber terminado las adjudicaciones de las obras del ZP y de haber obtenido algo así como 2 millones largos de euros en obras.

En fin, sólo espero poder devolverles el favor algún día.


----------



## unmediocremas (6 Abr 2009)

Pues yo mañana tengo una entrevista, a ver que sucede.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (6 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues yo mañana tengo una entrevista, a ver que sucede.



Mucha suerte.

Yo mañana iré al paro a ver que me cuentan. Es mi primera vez  . ¿me va a doler?


----------



## Morlock (7 Abr 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Bueno, llegó el esperado día.
> 
> Hace 15 minutos me han comunicado que no cuentan con mis servicios. Curiosamente el día después de haber terminado las adjudicaciones de las obras del ZP y de haber obtenido algo así como 2 millones largos de euros en obras.
> 
> En fin, sólo espero poder devolverles el favor algún día.



Joder, menuda putada...y más viendo que entraba faena.
A mí cuando me echaron hace un par de meses ya me lo veía venir, llevábamos meses parados totalmente, de hecho los compañeros que aún quedan siguen parados...

Ánimo y suerte!


----------



## esto ya no es lo que era (8 Abr 2009)

Por su interés informativo estaría bien conocer la experiencia y sensaciones de Loco_Ivan en la oficina del INEM.


----------



## miguelio78 (8 Abr 2009)

arroto dijo:


> Gracias por los ánimos, la verdad que si, sigo intentándolo, y no te creas he mirado lo de ir al extranjero, pero actualmente está todo flojo, no se yo que tal podría estar Canadá, la verdad que mejor que USA o UK.
> 
> En fin, seguimos en contacto y ya os diré que tal....
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me gusto de Canada, en un documental que vi, era que dormian con la puerta no cerrada, o sea, sin cerrojo o llave. Esa tranquilidad no se paga con dinero.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (8 Abr 2009)

esto ya no es lo que era dijo:


> Por su interés informativo estaría bien conocer la experiencia y sensaciones de Loco_Ivan en la oficina del INEM.



Bueno, pues ya he ido y vuelto.

Sensaciones. Pues miedo, mucho miedo. Las colas son tremendas, decir que me tiré ayer desde las 9 hasta las 13:30 en la oficina.

Por el momento parece que he tenido suerte, de tres funcionarios dos me han tratado bien y otro ha sido borde a más no poder, pero he salido vivo 

Respecto a mi despido pues cuando vuelva dentro de 10 días os contaré más detalladamente lo ocurrido. No daré nombres por el tema de la proteccón de datos, pero algún día les devolveré la marranada que han hecho.


----------



## miguelio78 (8 Abr 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya he ido y vuelto.
> 
> Sensaciones. Pues miedo, mucho miedo. Las colas son tremendas, decir que me tiré ayer desde las 9 hasta las 13:30 en la oficina.
> 
> ...



Animo y tranquilo, mientras tengas salud y dos manos para trabajar, no te preocupes.


----------



## unmediocremas (9 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues yo mañana tengo una entrevista, a ver que sucede.



Bueno, el trabajo es para ser helpdesk de nivel 1 en un empresa que tiene varis empresas.

Unos 250 trabajadores (usuarios) con un departamento informático que actualmente cuenta con dos trabajadores ...


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Abr 2009)

¿alguna novedad?

Dos días después de volver de Polonia me han llamado para dos selecciones, una oficina de ingeniería y una fábrica para ingeniería de procesos y mantenimiento.

Aunque no me terminan de interesar mucho voy a participar en el proceso a ver para medirme más o menos como estoy.


----------



## William_ (23 Abr 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> ¿alguna novedad?
> 
> Dos días después de volver de Polonia me han llamado para dos selecciones, una oficina de ingeniería y una fábrica para ingeniería de procesos y mantenimiento.
> 
> Aunque no me terminan de interesar mucho voy a participar en el proceso a ver para medirme más o menos como estoy.



Suerte en tu nueva andadura.


----------



## Mancini (20 May 2009)

Cómo va el tema?


----------



## marianometrosexual (20 May 2009)

Pues yo soy otro de los que está en el paro, llevo meses yendo a todas las entrevistas a las que me convocan ... pero nada, suelo llegar a las fases finales aunque nunca cuentan conmigo.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (31 May 2009)

¿ Teneís alguna novedad ? 
El viernes fue un gran día para mi grupo de amigos. Los dos que estaban en paro encontraron curro. El primero es informático y llevaba un año en paro porque buscaba algo muy específico y en lo que no tenía experinecia ( consultor de seguridad). La segunda es enfermera y se le había acabado la baja que cubría antes hace un mes y ahora le han dado otra en el mismo hospital. 
Por mi parte me concedieron una beca de investigación predoc que llevaba un tiempecillo detras de ella, así que ha finales de mes pido la cuenta como programador y me pego un buen veranito hasta septiembre que empiezo en el CSIC. Ganaré menos pero ganaré bastante calidad de vida.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 May 2009)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> ¿ Teneís alguna novedad ?
> El viernes fue un gran día para mi grupo de amigos. Los dos que estaban en paro encontraron curro. El primero es informático y llevaba un año en paro porque buscaba algo muy específico y en lo que no tenía experinecia ( consultor de seguridad). La segunda es enfermera y se le había acabado la baja que cubría antes hace un mes y ahora le han dado otra en el mismo hospital.
> Por mi parte me concedieron una beca de investigación predoc que llevaba un tiempecillo detras de ella, así que ha finales de mes pido la cuenta como programador y me pego un buen veranito hasta septiembre que empiezo en el CSIC. Ganaré menos pero ganaré bastante calidad de vida.



Como sabeis de esas becas?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (31 May 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Como sabeis de esas becas?



Yo me informo a traves de este foro precarios.org : Convocatorias Pre-docs: FPI, FPU, CCAA, Fundaciones
pero ojeando los tablones de las facultades o en las páginas del CSIC, CIEMAT y otros centros se pueden encontrar alguna cosilla. Otra opción es ir directamente a la universidad o centro de investigación y preguntar directamente. Es posible que te den un contratillo basura hasta la siguiente convocatoria de becas y ellos te iran informando de las convocatorias. Ahora mismo, por lo menos en física e ingenierias( creo que en ciencias de la salud y letras no pasa lo mismo) hay poca gente que quiere investigar con las condiciones españolas...


----------



## marianometrosexual (3 Jun 2009)

No me lo puedo creer, me acaban de enviar un email, desde una empresa en la que me entrevistaron para un trabajo, diciéndome que no he sido seleccionado.

Creo que es la primera vez, después de muchos meses de entrevistas, que una empresa se pone en contacto conmigo para decirme que no cuentan conmigo.

Aún existen lugares serios y formales.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (3 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, me acaban de enviar un email, desde una empresa en la que me entrevistaron para un trabajo, diciéndome que no he sido seleccionado.
> 
> Creo que es la primera vez, después de muchos meses de entrevistas, que una empresa se pone en contacto conmigo para decirme que no cuentan conmigo.
> 
> Aún existen lugares serios y formales.



Cierto, dentro de lo malo no deja de ser un detalle, porque en la mayoría te dejan con un: ya le avisaremos si acaso y esa es la última frase que les escuchas.


----------



## marianometrosexual (7 Jun 2009)

Hoy me han llamado de una empresa para ofrecerme un curro pero tengo dudas.

Programador, media jornada, 12 pagas de 850 € brutos mensuales.

Que haríais vosotros? Lo cojo y si luego me sale algo les dejo tirados?


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Hoy me han llamado de una empresa para ofrecerme un curro pero tengo dudas.
> 
> Programador, media jornada, 12 pagas de 850 € brutos mensuales.
> 
> Que haríais vosotros? Lo cojo y si luego me sale algo les dejo tirados?



pfff.... q hijos de puta... menos mal que ya no programo... 

Personalmente no lo cogeria (si no te urge). Demasiado estres y responsabilidad para tener un sueldo de cajera de supermercado


----------



## marianometrosexual (8 Jun 2009)

Risco dijo:


> Luego la gente se queja de que hay mucho parásito cobrando el paro...manda huevos, con mierdas como esa si alguien está cobrando el paro (no sé si es tu caso) como coño vá a trabajar para seguramente perder dinero.



Estoy en el paro, se me acaba en Diciembre.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Jun 2009)

Yo aguantaría un poco más en el paro. Ya a partir de septiembre cogería ese tipo de ofertas.


----------



## Akita (8 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Estoy en el paro, se me acaba en Diciembre.



Si es de media jornada el empleo quizás puedas seguir cobrando la mitad del paro: 850 + 450 = 1300.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (8 Jun 2009)

Mariano aguanta todo lo que puedas ya sabes el dicho "es más digno robar, que trabajar de esclavo".

p.d. el dicho es lo que piensa una persona libre y digna, por ello en el refranero del sistema no lo encontrarás.


----------



## Aldarius (8 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Hoy me han llamado de una empresa para ofrecerme un curro pero tengo dudas.
> 
> Programador, media jornada, 12 pagas de 850 € brutos mensuales.
> 
> Que haríais vosotros? Lo cojo y si luego me sale algo les dejo tirados?



Esto... a jornada completa serían 1700€. Cógelo y busca otra cosa.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Jun 2009)

No me habia dado cuenta de lo de media jornada... visto asi la cosa no es tan grave... '


----------



## Aldarius (8 Jun 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> No me habia dado cuenta de lo de media jornada... visto asi la cosa no es tan grave... '



Y te lo dice uno que no llega a los 1.450 brutos en Barcelona en una empresa donde sólo contratan gente con experiencia en IT (1 año en ese momento, en febrero ya hice 2).
Y aún y así no logro pasar al próximo rango salarial de trabajar.com, que son los 24K. No dudo que sea en Madrid o que Mariano tenga mucha experiencia.


----------



## Aldarius (8 Jun 2009)

Ahora que lo pienso, en tu caso son 12 pagas... por lo que:

850*12 = 10.200
10.200 * 2 = 20.400

Estás cobrando lo mismo que yo (un poco más vamos). No te quejes haragán


----------



## marianometrosexual (8 Jun 2009)

Oferta rechazada.


----------



## Aldarius (8 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Oferta rechazada.



¿Cuantos años de experiencia tienes?


----------



## marianometrosexual (8 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> ¿Cuantos años de experiencia tienes?



Cinco años, pero he trabajado haciendo cosas diferentes, conozco un poco de todo pero no soy experto en nada.


----------



## Polietileno (8 Jun 2009)

Me han contado el caso de mujeres que trabajaron antes de casarse y dejar su trabajo, cotizaron 15 años y ahora 20 o 25 años después sin haber cotizado nada en todos esos años se apuntan al paro y les dan el subsidio para mayores de 52 años. ¿es eso posible?


----------



## Aldarius (8 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Cinco años, pero he trabajado haciendo cosas diferentes, conozco un poco de todo pero no soy experto en nada.



Has de especializarte si es posible. No te sirve de nada andar con varias tecnologías si luego quieren únicamente una.
Yo el 1 de julo tengo el examen de certificación de PHP pagado por la empresa (ahora ando con un cursillo de formación), pero relacionado con Cobol sería una verdadera jodienda que se acabase el proyecto (que lo hará previsiblmente el año que viene) y me moviesen a otra cosa no relacionada. Lógicamente ando con el cursillo porque la empresa así me ha obligado.
Lo dicho, si puedes has de tirar siempre por el mismo lugar, y a lo sumo formarte en materias relacionadas con esa ruta. En mi caso me decantaría por Oracle, SQL Server, aprender alemán... algo así. Pero no diversificar.
De toda la vida que ha sido así en este sector.

Sea como sea, suerte.


----------



## Polietileno (8 Jun 2009)

Howard dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> No sólo es posible, sino que lo buscan como agua de mayo.
> Ejemplo, mujer de 51,5 años, que tiene 14 años y 3 meses cotizados en su vida. Buscando trabajo como loca desde hace 1 año sin encontrar.
> ...



Pero si ha estado trabajando a temporadas y apuntada al paro desde siempre pues es más lógico. Pero lo que veo raro es que una mujer se apunte ahora por la cara después de estar más de 20 años sin cotizar, ni siquiera estar apuntada al paro y se lo den.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 Jun 2009)

Siento ser heraldo de malas noticias, la ola ya ha llegado, como os comenté en Navidades


Olvidaros de entrar en cualquier consultora carnica de mas de 1000 empleados

(Oracle y Simantec estaban contratando creo todavia, IBM va a empezar a echar a gente: con eso lo digo todo)

Los ingresos han caido en picado en todas (luego cuento mi caso), y no pueden hacer un ERE porque sino no pueden acceder a los contratos públicos

En mi caso, desde la matriz han pedido que suban el margen en un 40%. Mi departamento daba ganancias, pero aún así se lo han pedido

Resultado tres sueldos de 60.000 euros a la calle (dramón en la oficina) y hay una lista de 10 personas mas (estas ya no por suelo sino por actitud) que van a desfilar en los proximas semanas

Por supuesto a todas las subcontratas las han quitado, y vemos a jefes de proyecto en call centers y programando y cosas así, pero duran poco por la rentabilidad del proyecto. Si no suben la rentabilidad venden la compañía, ya han vendido dos paises en los dos ultimos años.


Ahora mismo el único pefil que es seguro son los de 20.000 euros y 3 años de experienca, te resuelven problemas y son baratos. Quiero decir que no van a ofrecer mas de 18000 por tres años de experiencia, es la deflación, y os van a poner a trabajar 15 horas al día en dos proyectos, para aumentar el margen. No quiero decir que esté bien, simplemente que la curva de facturación tiende a cero, porque en los dos ultimos meses no ha salido nada.


No me salgáis con que se bajen el dinero los gerentes y los socios, porque han echado a muchos a la calle, y son los primeros en salir por la puerta, ademas el variable, que suele ser mucho de su sueldo, es 0. El problema que veo es que esto es una visión cortoplacista, están jugando con que salimos de esta en 1 año, y me ha comentado gente de un banco azul que ellos están barajando que hay crisis hasta el 2015. 

Y claro si te pules a los seniors o gerentes que son las personas que hacen propuestas y sacan el trabajo adelante (quiero decir resolver marrones) pues dentro de 1 año cuando quieras hacer una propuesta vas a tener muchos problemas.

¿es mejor explicar a un senior que gana 40.000 euros que se tiene que rebajar el sueldo a 35.000 y que tiene que hacer doce horas al dia para sacar dos proyectos adelante o es mejor contratar a dos personas sin experiencia por 18.000 que van a trabajar tb 12 horas al día? Aquí dejo la pregunta

Yo me he salvado por los pelos, pero no puedo decir que de este agua no beberé. Se acercan tiempos muy muy muy oscuros, por Addeco están pasando mas de 60 cv de gente de accenture al mes durante los últimos 6 meses, es decir, consultores con 10 años de experiencia buscando cualquier cosa.

Os vuelvo a repetir aceptar cualquier cosa que os pongan por delante si no estais cobrando el paro (y si estáis cobrando tb aunque el salario sea menor), esto sólo va a ir a peor, mucho peor. La gente tiene mucho miedo


----------



## Minicachalote (11 Jun 2009)

Claro pero los accionistas siguen metiendose la coaina todos los findes. Acabas de dejar bien claro lo que es el capital pasta para mi marrones para los curritos.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ¿es mejor explicar a un senior que gana 40.000 euros que se tiene que rebajar el sueldo a 35.000 y que tiene que hacer doce horas al dia para sacar dos proyectos adelante o es mejor contratar a dos personas sin experiencia por 18.000 que van a trabajar tb 12 horas al día? Aquí dejo la pregunta



Los 18.000 por 2 personas. Si tienen algún fallo a la hora de hacer algoritmos y programarlos, ya aprenderán. Fijo. Y para usar herramientas de la instalación, muchos de esos curritos juniors las usamos cuando el AP o el Analista no tiene ni zorra.
Vale que para otras cosas 2 juniors no sirvan de demasiado y no te puedan sacar ciertas cosas, pero visto que son cortoplacistas esa es la impresión con la que me quedo.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Has de especializarte si es posible. No te sirve de nada andar con varias tecnologías si luego quieren únicamente una.
> Yo el 1 de julo tengo el examen de certificación de PHP pagado por la empresa (ahora ando con un cursillo de formación), pero relacionado con Cobol sería una verdadera jodienda que se acabase el proyecto (que lo hará previsiblmente el año que viene) y me moviesen a otra cosa no relacionada. Lógicamente ando con el cursillo porque la empresa así me ha obligado.
> Lo dicho, si puedes has de tirar siempre por el mismo lugar, y a lo sumo formarte en materias relacionadas con esa ruta. En mi caso me decantaría por Oracle, SQL Server, aprender alemán... algo así. Pero no diversificar.
> De toda la vida que ha sido así en este sector.
> ...



Que vaya por delante que no va por ti ni nada similar, pero me jode que en este sector o te especializas o como bien dices eres cadáver. Esto es una jodida mierda. El resto de compis con las carreras terminadas y con 3 o 4 años de experiencia en otros sectores (financiero, industrial, químico) no han tenido que tocar un libro más en su vida y cobran un huevo y parte de otro, sin hablar que eligen donde y como quieren trabajar. Y aquí uno de teleco estudiando especializandonte en todas las tecnologías habidas y por haber como un pringado días y más días para ganar ¿18.000 euros?, ¿24.000 euros?. Para luego que el de arriba se lo lleve crudo mientras tu echas más horas que un cabrón.

No hay una burbuja, no, hay cinco por lo menos del tamaño de la luna. De verdad que me da coraje y sin duda lo mejor es salir cuanto antes del sector tecnológico.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Siento ser heraldo de malas noticias, la ola ya ha llegado, como os comenté en Navidades
> 
> *Os vuelvo a repetir aceptar cualquier cosa que os pongan por delante si no estais cobrando el paro (y si estáis cobrando tb aunque el salario sea menor), esto sólo va a ir a peor, mucho peor. La gente tiene mucho miedo*



Aplauso y reconocimiento.

Y remarco lo que dice en negrita porque la cosa se está poniendo muy malita. Esta burbuja ha explotado a lo grande.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (11 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Quiero decir que no van a ofrecer mas de 18000 por tres años de experiencia, es la deflación, y os van a poner a trabajar 15 horas al día en dos proyectos, para aumentar el margen.



Entonces tenemos que ese seldo no es de 18000, sino de 10000.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Jun 2009)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que vaya por delante que no va por ti ni nada similar, pero me jode que en este sector o te especializas o como bien dices eres cadáver. Esto es una jodida mierda. El resto de compis con las carreras terminadas y con 3 o 4 años de experiencia en otros sectores (financiero, industrial, químico) no han tenido que tocar un libro más en su vida y cobran un huevo y parte de otro, sin hablar que eligen donde y como quieren trabajar. Y aquí uno de teleco estudiando especializandonte en todas las tecnologías habidas y por haber como un pringado días y más días para ganar ¿18.000 euros?, ¿24.000 euros?. Para luego que el de arriba se lo lleve crudo mientras tu echas más horas que un cabrón.
> 
> No hay una burbuja, no, hay cinco por lo menos del tamaño de la luna. De verdad que me da coraje y sin duda *lo mejor es salir cuanto antes del sector tecnológico.*



Lo mejor es pirarte de aquí porque fuera hay proyectos de tu tipo de sobras para no andar saltando de rama en rama cual gorrión en una cacería. Y mejor pagados, coñe.
Ya lo dije, a lo sumo estudios relacionados con tu materia. No que toques Cobol y te metan en un cursillo de PHP. Y que en cambio a otros curritos les pagasen el de Oracle. De verdad que me enerva.


----------



## marianometrosexual (11 Jun 2009)

Risco dijo:


> En la empresa donde trabajo pro motivos puntuales (serán los brotes verdes? jajaja) se necesita contratar a dos personas.Se llama a dos extrabajadores (es para dos meses) y dicen que no, que pasan.Están cobrando paro, claro.En fin, también tela ésto.*Se les ha ofrecido el contrato que tenían* (un 50% más de lo que cobran de paro)



¿El contrato que tenían era por dos meses?


----------



## Franze (11 Jun 2009)

Risco dijo:


> En la empresa donde trabajo pro motivos puntuales (serán los brotes verdes? jajaja) se necesita contratar a dos personas.Se llama a dos extrabajadores (es para dos meses) y dicen que no, que pasan.Están cobrando paro, claro.En fin, también tela ésto.Se les ha ofrecido el contrato que tenían (un 50% más de lo que cobran de paro)



Y que te crees, que los que decimos que lo del paro es un cachondeo nacional lo decimos por exagerados. No, es una realidad asquerosa, la gente desaprovecha los fondos de forma asquerosa. No hay sentido de sociedad.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Jun 2009)

Risco dijo:


> En la empresa donde trabajo pro motivos puntuales (serán los brotes verdes? jajaja) se necesita contratar a dos personas.Se llama a dos extrabajadores (es para dos meses) y dicen que no, que pasan.Están cobrando paro, claro.En fin, también tela ésto.Se les ha ofrecido el contrato que tenían (un 50% más de lo que cobran de paro)



Pues no son muy listos, dos meses cobrando más y luego vuelta al paro (y encima con un poco más cotizado).

Por curiosidad, ¿en qué sector trabaja tu empresa?


----------



## marianometrosexual (11 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues no son muy listos, dos meses cobrando más y luego vuelta al paro (y encima con un poco más cotizado).
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿en qué sector trabaja tu empresa?



¿Se les hubieran acumulado los dos meses trabajados al paro anterior?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿Se les hubieran acumulado los dos meses trabajados al paro anterior?



El paro va por tramos de días cotizados.

de 360 a 539 120 (días de paro)
de 540 a 719 180 (días de paro)
de 720 a 899 240 (días de paro)
de 900 a 1079 300 (días de paro)
de 1080 a 1259 360 (días de paro)
de 1260 a 1439 420 (días de paro)
de 1440 a 1619 480 (días de paro)
de 1620 a 1799 540 (días de paro)
de 1800 a 1979 600 (días de paro)
de 1980 a 2159 660 (días de paro)
desde 2160 720 (días de paro)

Tu vas sumando días trabajados, y luego cuando estás en el paro te toca un plazo de paro, (que no sé como se va restando), si coges un contrato la prestación se interrumpe, y los días que trabajes se van sumando a los cotizados.

Lo que ya he dicho que no sé es como se restan los días. A ver si alguien enterado nos informa del tema.


----------



## Clon III (11 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿Se les hubieran acumulado los dos meses trabajados al paro anterior?



No.
Deberian elegir entre los dias que tubieran de antes de estos dos meses o estos dos meses.
Logicamente si estan cobrando el paro tenian mas dias acumulados de antes. Entonces estos dos meses en cuanto a computo para cobrar el paro los perderian.


----------



## Clon III (11 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> El paro va por tramos de días cotizados.
> 
> de 360 a 539 120 (días de paro)
> de 540 a 719 180 (días de paro)
> ...



Cuanto interrumpes el paro esos dias van sumando a lo cotizado. Pero si te quedas en paro de nuevo, debes elegir entre los dias que tenias acumulados de antes y los que has acumulado ahora. Los que no elijas se pierden para el paro.

Ejemplo, 
A) has trabajado 2 años te quedas en paro. Tienes 8 meses de paro.

B) Encuentras trabajo al segundo meses trabajas un año y te quedas en paro. Tienes de aqui 4 meses de paro.

Entonces debes elegir, los 6 meses que te quedan generados del periodo A) o los 4 meses generados del perido B). Lo que no elijas lo pierdes. Pero no se suman los 4 y los 6. Uno de los dos se pierde.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Jun 2009)

Clon III dijo:


> Cuanto interrumpes el paro esos dias van sumando a lo cotizado. Pero si te quedas en paro de nuevo, debes elegir entre los dias que tenias acumulados de antes y los que has acumulado ahora. Los que no elijas se pierden para el paro.
> 
> Ejemplo,
> A) has trabajado 2 años te quedas en paro. Tienes 8 meses de paro.
> ...



En pocas palabras, que cuando me quede en paro tendré así a bote pronto (ahora no puedo mirar los días cotizados) mínimo 22 meses de paro. Y me atrevería a decir que los 2 años máximo.
Me acabas de quitar un yunque que tenía por aquí la espalda que no veas xD.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Jun 2009)

Risco dijo:


> Sí, si estás claro que llevas razón.
> 
> El sector...pues imagínate, jejeje.



Teniendo en cuenta el sector y que aunque volvieran al curro al cabo de 2 meses se irían a la puta calle de nuevo con un 99,9% de probabilidades, yo seguiría chupando del subsidio viendo que desaparece a la que entras en otro trabajo.
Le llamareis poco sentido de la sociedad, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Clon III (11 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el sector y que aunque volvieran al curro al cabo de 2 meses se irían a la puta calle de nuevo con un 99,9% de probabilidades, yo seguiría chupando del subsidio viendo que desaparece a la que entras en otro trabajo.
> Le llamareis poco sentido de la sociedad, pero es lo que hay.



Que no desapareeeeeeece.
Debo explicarme mal.:
Cuando acaben esos dos meses siguen cobrando el paro que les quedaba de antes. No se incrementa. Pero no se pierde el paro de antes.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Jun 2009)

Clon III dijo:


> Que no desapareeeeeeece.
> Debo explicarme mal.:
> Cuando acaben esos dos meses siguen cobrando el paro que les quedaba de antes. No se incrementa. Pero no se pierde el paro de antes.





Clon III dijo:


> No.
> Deberian elegir entre los dias que tubieran de antes de estos dos meses o estos dos meses.
> Logicamente si estan cobrando el paro tenian mas dias acumulados de antes. Entonces estos dos meses en cuanto a computo para cobrar el paro los perderian.



Me había hecho una empanadilla mental. Gracias.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (11 Jun 2009)

Clon III dijo:


> Que no desapareeeeeeece.
> Debo explicarme mal.:
> Cuando acaben esos dos meses siguen cobrando el paro que les quedaba de antes. No se incrementa. Pero no se pierde el paro de antes.



Pues es bastante injusto a mi parecer el que tengas que elegir entre los dos períodos.

Vamos, que si trabajas 5 años seguidos tienes el máximo de paro, pero en cambio si trabajas 3+3 solo tienes derecho a uno de esos tres. Luego quieren que la gente no haga trampas.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (11 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues es bastante injusto a mi parecer el que tengas que elegir entre los dos períodos.
> 
> Vamos, que si trabajas 5 años seguidos tienes el máximo de paro, pero en cambio si trabajas 3+3 solo tienes derecho a uno de esos tres. Luego quieren que la gente no haga trampas.



Cierto, asi estoy yo, con 10 años cotizados, y tengo que elegir entre un paro de mierda de 4 meses, que se me ha acabado, y otro de +mierda que se me acabaria dentro de dos meses. Sin derecho a nada mas que a morirme de hambre por no estar casado, aunque tengo un papel que lo confirma (hipoteca) y un niño de camino. Eso si, cuando nazca el crio tendre ayudas pfff (lease risa), pero mientras su madre a comer alfafa, digo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Jun 2009)

Personalmente yo me estaría 12 meses de subsidio mínimo en caso de encontrar algo del siguiente rango salarial a partir de haber pasado esos 12 meses (>24K), 18 meses (6 meses más me refiero) para el actual rango salarial (20-24K) y si me faltan 6 meses de subsidio pillar lo primero que caiga. Eso sí, viendo el post de blackholesun me temo que no veré esa deseada subida de rango ¬¬

Almenos me queda el consuelo que cuando bajan los salarios no lo hacen por etapas, así que me da lo mismo a partir del 2ndo año pillar trabajo tan solo comenzar el mes 13 de subsidio que el mes 24.


----------



## Apolodoro (15 Jun 2009)

¿Como esta el tema para programadores?. Estaba valorando sacarme el FP de desarrollo en aplicaciones informaticas, pero no se si acabare perdiendo el tiempo.


----------



## Clon III (15 Jun 2009)

Apolodoro dijo:


> ¿Como esta el tema para programadores?. Estaba valorando sacarme el FP de desarrollo en aplicaciones informaticas, pero no se si acabare perdiendo el tiempo.



Esta mejor que en otras cosas encontrar. Pagan un putisima mierda para el trabajo que es y el esfuerzo que requiere. Pero hay mas que de otras cosas.


----------



## Aldarius (15 Jun 2009)

Apolodoro dijo:


> ¿Como esta el tema para programadores?. Estaba valorando sacarme el FP de desarrollo en aplicaciones informaticas, pero no se si acabare perdiendo el tiempo.



Tengo ese ciclo.
Vivo con los padres, cobro por encima de todos esos curritos sub-mileuristas del tipo peluqueras-dependientas de super-mozos de almacen... mi familia todavía se pregunta que hago en casa (y eso que cada vez que lo mencionan les recuerdo que llegamos a un acuerdo para irme el 2.011) con mi hermana independizada con un sueldo como el mio además del de su novio, me canso de leer que para ganar en competitividad deberán bajarnos los sueldos (con posts como el de blackholesun o con aplicar un mínimo sentido común cuando ves la "productividad" de la empresa, incluido la de uno mismo) y además eres la envidia de todos tus amigos y familiares por "cobrar 20 mil euros anuales en época de crisis por casi-tocarte las pelotas".
Puedes cambiar el "20 mil" por "16 mil" que cobraba en el anterior trabajo (el primero de este sector ya que estuve 5 años sin comerme un colín y trabajando en almacenes por la crisis de las .com), que el resultado será análogo. Serás la envidia del personal.
Lo más desgraciado de todo es que si te tuviera que aconsejar algún otro ciclo, no sabría cual recomendarte la verdad. Así que si decides tirar hacia adelante, bienvenido seas.

En conclusión, por un lado te sientes satisfecho porque no eres el que peor está, además de que no todo el mundo se ve que tiene sesos para esto, y por el otro tienes unas ganas de mandarlos a todos a la mierda.
Sin contar con que la ya casi _de facto_ estupidez del currito medio sabes que jamás tendrás una sobresaturación en la oferta de programadores, añadido al hecho local nuestro de que como en época de crisis es en buena parte la inversión pública la que tira del carro, si te toca un proyecto con pongamos la Generalitat, o el INCASOL, o el Ajuntament de Sabadell (por poner 3 clientes), o hablas catalán en condiciones o es un freno, bien sea por mantener la comunicación por teléfono como por ir a la propia institución del cliente.
Y como aquí en Barcelona hay tanta gente que nos tiene tirria a los catalanes y no lo habla... pues eso con lo que me quedo. Pero bien, ese criterio es propio de la mayoría de trabajos de oficina por estas latitudes.

Los sueldos, almenos por esta zona, y me imagino que por Madrid es similar andan así:
- 16K sin experiencia
- 18K-20K con 1 año y en función de la suerte (yo tuve suerte porque es una empresa no multinacional que hace poco ha pasado de los 100 trabajadores)
- 24K por lo que veo últimamente con 3 añitos, algo de suerte... sin suerte cuenta ya 5 años.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (15 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> además eres la envidia de todos tus amigos y familiares por "cobrar 20 mil euros anuales en época de crisis por casi-tocarte las pelotas".



que entienden tus amigos por tocarte las pelotas? estar frente a un ordenador sentado?

Joder, con esa mentalidad normal que seamos improductivos. Estuve en una fábrica en la que se premiaba a quien más se movía. Daba igual si servía para algo o no, la cuestión era que te vieran en movimiento. Si te parabas a pensar y planificar se consideraba que perdías el tiempo, que te tocabas las pelotas.

En cambio era gracioso ver a los chupaculos ponerse como locos a hacer cosas para al cabo de un tiempo romperla para hacerla de otra manera ya que se habían equivocado con las prisas.


----------



## Aldarius (15 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> que entienden tus amigos por tocarte las pelotas? estar frente a un ordenador sentado?
> 
> Joder, con esa mentalidad normal que seamos improductivos. Estuve en una fábrica en la que se premiaba a quien más se movía. Daba igual si servía para algo o no, la cuestión era que te vieran en movimiento. Si te parabas a pensar y planificar se consideraba que perdías el tiempo, que te tocabas las pelotas.
> 
> En cambio era gracioso ver a los chupaculos ponerse como locos a hacer cosas para al cabo de un tiempo romperla para hacerla de otra manera ya que se habían equivocado con las prisas.



Hay muchas formas de tocarse las pelotas. Pongo el "casi-" porque en mi caso es real. Para ponerte en antecedentes cada día laboral hago una tarea nomás llegar por la mañana, que me ocupa una media hora, a excepción de los miercoles que dura algo más pero que no requiere una espera activa, usease que puedo ir haciendo otras cosas (compaginada con el censo de alquiler para más inri). Hoy, aparte de eso, no he hecho nada más. Y entro a trabajar a las 8. A las 17,30 me piro y... hasta mañana, aunque mañana será hasta la hora de cenar porque al salir cojemos el bus para ir al cursillo de PHP del cual nos vamos a partir de las 21,30 porque acaba a las 22. Eso martes y jueves. Afortunadamente se acaba esta semana porque la siguiente sólo trabajaré lunes y martes, y el martes hay verbena y no hacen cursillo.
¿La utilidad del cursillo? Más hipotética que real, pero ya que nos mini-sablean por formación en la nómina el de RRHH se empeña en tenernos ocupados ¬¬. Por mi se podía meter el cursillo por el orto.

Lo único que he hecho hoy que no fuera navegar (mayormente por aquí) es repetir algún test de un libro de tests en PDF por el examen que tengo el 1 de julio.

Lo dicho, "tocarse las pelotas" no en el sentido literal de la expresión pero casi.

¿Por qué crees que sería un credulo si creyese que en el caso de que me chutasen de aquí (por motivos no relacionados con la falta de proyectos) consiguiese un trabajo con el mismo sueldo, o para más recochineo con un sueldo superior? Sencillamente porque no lo creo.


----------



## Intruso (15 Jun 2009)

HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Aprovecha el paro antes de que lo quiten.



El consejo del año, hamijo.

"Quedate en el paro y aguanta chaval, que hay ahora mucha competencia. Y tranquilo, que aunque la cosa esté mal ahora, dentro de unos meses va a ser mucho más facil y los brotes verdes y tal y cual".


----------



## josemazgz (16 Jun 2009)

Mañana tengo entrevista!!


----------



## marianometrosexual (16 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mañana tengo entrevista!!



¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## Elputodirector (16 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mañana tengo entrevista!!



Suerte.....


----------



## marianometrosexual (16 Jun 2009)

Otro más al paro, me acaba de llamar un amigo para decirme que lo quieren despedir.

Tras tres años en una empresa ayer al mediodía, por sorpresa y sin tiempo para encontrar alguien que le acompañe, le citan para que por la tarde acuda a una citación porque le van a imponer una sanción administrativa (dicen que suele llegar tarde, que hace mal el trabajo, etc).

Acude a ella y le dicen que le quieren fuera, que le dan diez días por año trabajado, que si les denuncia perderá y encima no podrá coger el paro.

Como está el patio ...


----------



## chris9030 (16 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Otro más al paro, me acaba de llamar un amigo para decirme que lo quieren despedir.
> 
> Tras tres años en una empresa ayer al mediodía, por sorpresa y sin tiempo para encontrar alguien que le acompañe, le citan para que por la tarde acuda a una citación porque le van a imponer una sanción administrativa (dicen que suele llegar tarde, que hace mal el trabajo, etc).
> 
> ...



Ya sé que es un consejo de perogrullo, pero que se busque un abogado cuanto antes.
¿Qué tipo de sanción le han puesto? ¿falta leve, grave...?
Juegan con el miedo, pero que no se amilane, sobre todo si la causa de la sanción no existe.


----------



## marianometrosexual (16 Jun 2009)

chris9030 dijo:


> Ya sé que es un consejo de perogrullo, pero que se busque un abogado cuanto antes.
> ¿Qué tipo de sanción le han puesto? ¿falta leve, grave...?
> Juegan con el miedo, pero que no se amilane, sobre todo si la causa de la sanción no existe.



El tipo de falta no lo se, me lo ha contando un poco angustiado, le he dicho que se ponga en contacto con un abogado.


----------



## chris9030 (16 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> El tipo de falta no lo se, me lo ha contando un poco angustiado, le he dicho que se ponga en contacto con un abogado.




Pues es el mejor consejo que le puedes dar.
¿Le han dado carta de despido? 
Lo mejor es que se tranquilice y que piense todo con la cabeza fría, y que luego haga lo que tenga que hacer.
Suerte para tu amigo.


----------



## josemazgz (16 Jun 2009)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. dijo:


> Cierto, asi estoy yo, con 10 años cotizados, y tengo que elegir entre un paro de mierda de 4 meses, que se me ha acabado, y otro de +mierda que se me acabaria dentro de dos meses. Sin derecho a nada mas que a morirme de hambre por no estar casado, aunque tengo un papel que lo confirma (hipoteca) y un niño de camino. Eso si, cuando nazca el crio tendre ayudas pfff (lease risa), pero mientras su madre a comer alfafa, digo yo.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Por qué con diez años sólo tienes ese paro? ¿Consumiste parte antes?

No entiendo lo de no tener derechos por no estar casado. Yo lo estoy y con dos niños, y cuando se me acabe el paro no tengo derecho a nada por el hecho de estar casado. :


----------



## Minicachalote (16 Jun 2009)

Joder con eso de desearle suerte me acaba de venir a la mente a animoso animando a la gente que se apunto a las vpo de alcorbronx.


----------



## CaCO3 (16 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mañana tengo entrevista!!



Ánimo y suerte.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (16 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Mañana tengo entrevista!!



Pues suerte, y ya nos cuentas!


----------



## fros (17 Jun 2009)

Mirando un poco Sala De negocios me he encontrado esto...


*Busco distribuidores mirilla de puerta*

Descripción:

Empresa brasileña procura distribuidores de mirillas de puerta ( 180º, 200º y 220º ).

http://saladenegocios.com/ep2/busco-distribuidores-mirilla-de-puerta/se3-sb16-ar45718.html

Y yo me pregunto...a dónde tienes que ir para vender mirillas de puertas?. . Supongo que a los vendedores de puertas pero no lo veo claro.

Para ligar este oficio es muy malo.

Ella:

-Trabajas?

él:

-Sí

Ella interesada:

Y En qué, si se puede saber?

El:

Pos mira, soy vendedor de mirillas de puerta. 

Perdón por el off tópic, es que me ha hecho gracia.

Jose Mari, suerte maño. :


----------



## Vercingetorix (17 Jun 2009)

Nada de dejarse acojonar por sanciones administrativas ni mierdas de esas.


----------



## Akita (17 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Otro más al paro, me acaba de llamar un amigo para decirme que lo quieren despedir.
> 
> Tras tres años en una empresa ayer al mediodía, por sorpresa y sin tiempo para encontrar alguien que le acompañe, le citan para que por la tarde acuda a una citación porque le van a imponer una sanción administrativa (dicen que suele llegar tarde, que hace mal el trabajo, etc).
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de que su empresa va de farol. Para que a alguien le puedan despedir procedentemente (sin indemnización) por una sanción, ésta ha de ser disciplinaria, y las sanciones disciplinarias han de estar motivadas por cosas chungas (darle una mano de hostias a algún jefe/compañero, robar cosas en el trabajo, acudir currar endrogao...) y hay que desmotrarlas fehacientemente; para que otro tipo de sanciones puedan acarrear despido procedente (las derivadas por impuntualidad y similares) han de ser reiterativas y además deben haber sido aplicadas cada una de ellas en su momento. Que te pretendan sancionar ahora diciendo que llevas llegando tarde los últimos seis meses no vale para nada, han de haberte sancionado recurrentemente o sólo constara la sanción correspondiente a tu última impuntualidad.

Con un abogado laboralista tu amigo les saca los cuartos.


----------



## Akita (17 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Acude a ella y le dicen que le quieren fuera, que le dan diez días por año trabajado, que si les denuncia perderá *y encima no podrá coger el paro.*



Vale, se confirma que quieren acojonarlo para que firme la muerte de Manolete.

Que yo sepa, y salvo mejor criterio de algún abogado que pulule por el foro, todo despido genera derecho a cobrar prestación por desempleo, incluso los despidos procedentes.

Es decir, tu amigo podría quemar la sede de la empresa y violar a la mujer de la limpieza, y tras ser despedido tendría derecho a cobrar paro. Otra cosa es que tu amigo fuese tan gilipollas de firmar una baja voluntaria.


----------



## fros (17 Jun 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que su empresa va de farol. Para que a alguien le puedan despedir procedentemente (sin indemnización) por una sanción, ésta ha de ser disciplinaria, y las sanciones disciplinarias han de estar motivadas por cosas chungas (darle una mano de hostias a algún jefe/compañero, robar cosas en el trabajo, acudir currar endrogao...) y hay que desmotrarlas fehacientemente; para que otro tipo de sanciones puedan acarrear despido procedente (las derivadas por impuntualidad y similares) han de ser reiterativas y además deben haber sido aplicadas cada una de ellas en su momento. Que te pretendan sancionar ahora diciendo que llevas llegando tarde los últimos seis meses no vale para nada, han de haberte sancionado recurrentemente o sólo constara la sanción correspondiente a tu última impuntualidad.
> 
> Con un abogado laboralista tu amigo les saca los cuartos.



A mi me echaron el mismo día. Sin problemas. Es decir, fui a trabajar y ya había tres personas, enchufados de tres ingenieros de alto rango e nuestro puesto. Sin notificación ni nada, de sobraos.(1988)

Salió despido nulo y que?, más pasta y a callar. O sea, que poder si se puede.

Esto me pasó de Bombero en la Central Nuclear Vandellòs II. Los otros dos trabajadores despido improcedente, el mío* nulo*
que se tradujo en mas dinero, no en trabajo, porque si me cogían al dia siguiente me despedian o hacían la vida imposible.

Así es la vida. 

Pagant Sant Pere canta.


----------



## Akita (17 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> A mi me echaron el mismo día. Sin problemas. Es decir, fui a trabajar y ya había tres personas, enchufados de tres ingenieros de alto rango e nuestro puesto. Sin notificación ni nada, de sobraos.(1988)
> 
> Salió despido nulo y que?, más pasta y a callar. O sea, que poder si se puede.
> 
> ...



Claro, fros, poder se puede, pero pagando. Al amigo de Mariano quieren acojonarlo para que acepte una indemización cuatro veces inferior a la que le corresponde arguyendo que de no aceptar _perderá el juicio, no verá un duro y no cobrará paro_. 

La cuestión es ésa, si le van a echar al menos que le paguen lo que le pertenece.


----------



## Minicachalote (17 Jun 2009)

Riete en su cara. Para poder despedirte sin pagar un latun tienes que montarla gorda y como ya te han dicho antes tienen que haberte puesto las pilas por escrito anteriormente. Solo cuenta para el despido las que esten en papel. Vamos que si robas 3 veces pero solo te "multan" en la ultima solo cuenta la ultima para el despido. Todo despido mientras no dejes el curro por tu propia cuenta tiene derecho a paro.

No soy abogado pero en las FP hay asignatura de legislacion para que no te den por el culo/montar tu empresa legalmente.


----------



## Polietileno (17 Jun 2009)

Lo de no cobrar el paro puede que se lo hayan dicho porque igual no puedes apuntarte para cobrarlo hasta que no quede claro el despido.

Antes te pagaba la empresa esos meses de trámites ahora no lo sé.


----------



## Akita (17 Jun 2009)

Polietileno dijo:


> Lo de no cobrar el paro puede que se lo hayan dicho porque igual no puedes apuntarte para cobrarlo hasta que no quede claro el despido.
> 
> Antes te pagaba la empresa esos meses de trámites ahora no lo sé.



Sí, el paro lo cobras igual; si después el despido es declarado en un juicio improcedente o nulo, la empresa ha de pagarte salarios de tramitación y tú, a su vez, devolver todo lo percibido por el INEM. Como los salarios de tramitación siempre son superiores a lo que percibes del paro, la única perjudicada es la empresa.

De hecho una práctica habitual es que la empresa, si tiene la certeza de que va a perder, te proponga in extremis un acuerdo consistente en abonarte un importe por valor superior a la misma indemnización que reclamabas, para que así aceptes el despido y ella se ahorre unos salarios de tramitación que, si el juicio se dilata unos meses, pueden llegar a ser una pasta gansa.


----------



## josemazgz (17 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues suerte, y ya nos cuentas!



El viernes sabré algo.

Somos veinte. Si suena el teléfono paso a la final junto a otros tres.

Si no, recibiré un e-mail explicando las razones por las que no me contratan.


----------



## marianometrosexual (17 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Otro más al paro, me acaba de llamar un amigo para decirme que lo quieren despedir.
> 
> Tras tres años en una empresa ayer al mediodía, por sorpresa y sin tiempo para encontrar alguien que le acompañe, le citan para que por la tarde acuda a una citación porque le van a imponer una sanción administrativa (dicen que suele llegar tarde, que hace mal el trabajo, etc).
> 
> ...





Vercingetorix dijo:


> Nada de dejarse acojonar por sanciones administrativas ni mierdas de esas.





Akita dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que su empresa va de farol. Para que a alguien le puedan despedir procedentemente (sin indemnización) por una sanción, ésta ha de ser disciplinaria, y las sanciones disciplinarias han de estar motivadas por cosas chungas (darle una mano de hostias a algún jefe/compañero, robar cosas en el trabajo, acudir currar endrogao...) y hay que desmotrarlas fehacientemente; para que otro tipo de sanciones puedan acarrear despido procedente (las derivadas por impuntualidad y similares) han de ser reiterativas y además deben haber sido aplicadas cada una de ellas en su momento. Que te pretendan sancionar ahora diciendo que llevas llegando tarde los últimos seis meses no vale para nada, han de haberte sancionado recurrentemente o sólo constara la sanción correspondiente a tu última impuntualidad.
> 
> Con un abogado laboralista tu amigo les saca los cuartos.





Akita dijo:


> Vale, se confirma que quieren acojonarlo para que firme la muerte de Manolete.
> 
> Que yo sepa, y salvo mejor criterio de algún abogado que pulule por el foro, todo despido genera derecho a cobrar prestación por desempleo, incluso los despidos procedentes.
> 
> Es decir, tu amigo podría quemar la sede de la empresa y violar a la mujer de la limpieza, y tras ser despedido tendría derecho a cobrar paro. Otra cosa es que tu amigo fuese tan gilipollas de firmar una baja voluntaria.





Akita dijo:


> Claro, fros, poder se puede, pero pagando. Al amigo de Mariano quieren acojonarlo para que acepte una indemización cuatro veces inferior a la que le corresponde arguyendo que de no aceptar _perderá el juicio, no verá un duro y no cobrará paro_.
> 
> La cuestión es ésa, si le van a echar al menos que le paguen lo que le pertenece.





Minicachalote dijo:


> Riete en su cara. Para poder despedirte sin pagar un latun tienes que montarla gorda y como ya te han dicho antes tienen que haberte puesto las pilas por escrito anteriormente. Solo cuenta para el despido las que esten en papel. Vamos que si robas 3 veces pero solo te "multan" en la ultima solo cuenta la ultima para el despido. Todo despido mientras no dejes el curro por tu propia cuenta tiene derecho a paro.
> 
> No soy abogado pero en las FP hay asignatura de legislacion para que no te den por el culo/montar tu empresa legalmente.





Polietileno dijo:


> Lo de no cobrar el paro puede que se lo hayan dicho porque igual no puedes apuntarte para cobrarlo hasta que no quede claro el despido.
> 
> Antes te pagaba la empresa esos meses de trámites ahora no lo sé.





Akita dijo:


> Sí, el paro lo cobras igual; si después el despido es declarado en un juicio improcedente o nulo, la empresa ha de pagarte salarios de tramitación y tú, a su vez, devolver todo lo percibido por el INEM. Como los salarios de tramitación siempre son superiores a lo que percibes del paro, la única perjudicada es la empresa.
> 
> De hecho una práctica habitual es que la empresa, si tiene la certeza de que va a perder, te proponga in extremis un acuerdo consistente en abonarte un importe por valor superior a la misma indemnización que reclamabas, para que así aceptes el despido y ella se ahorre unos salarios de tramitación que, si el juicio se dilata unos meses, pueden llegar a ser una pasta gansa.



Fue al abogado, de los diez días le dijo que nanai de la China, que como mínimo veinte.

Lo mismo sobre que si el despido era procedente perdería el paro.

Como habeis dicho de farol y ahora lo bueno.

Se ha presentado esta mañana en la empresa para pedir los papeles (carta de despido y demás), le han dicho que no los tenían que si quería podía coger días de vacaciones.

Él les ha dicho que ahora no quiere días de vacaciones así que mañana se reincorpara al curro.


----------



## Pepius (17 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> El viernes sabré algo.
> 
> Somos veinte. Si suena el teléfono paso a la final junto a otros tres.
> 
> Si no, recibiré un e-mail explicando las razones por las que no me contratan.



Pues que vaya bien el viernes, entonces


----------



## marianometrosexual (17 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> El viernes sabré algo.
> 
> Somos veinte. Si suena el teléfono paso a la final junto a otros tres.
> 
> Si no, recibiré un e-mail explicando las razones por las que no me contratan.



¡Suerte! ¿Qué te ofrecen?


----------



## josemazgz (17 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¡Suerte! ¿Qué te ofrecen?



19.000 por 38 horas. Admvo contable.


----------



## fros (17 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> 19.000 por 38 horas. Admvo contable.



Esto ya va pareciéndose a principios de los 80. Me acuerdo que en la Guardia Civil había desde licenciados en Historia, pasando por Magisterio y diplomaturas varias. Hasta un capitán de la Cruz roja, y hablo de Guardia 2º.

Para un puesto de administrativo pillarán a un Licenciado en económicas con máster de ESADE o alguna chuminada de estas.

El pasado vuelve y con fuerza.


----------



## Akita (17 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> 19.000 por 38 horas. Admvo contable.



Imagino que dos zagales gastan mucho, pero la oferta no está mal teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias actuales. Podría ser peor.


----------



## josemazgz (17 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Esto ya va pareciéndose a principios de los 80. Me acuerdo que en la Guardia Civil había desde licenciados en Historia, pasando por Magisterio y diplomaturas varias. Hasta un capitán de la Cruz roja, y hablo de Guardia 2º.
> 
> Para un puesto de administrativo pillarán a un Licenciado en económicas con máster de ESADE o alguna chuminada de estas.
> 
> El pasado vuelve y con fuerza.



Aquí nunca se fue. Zaragoza no es ni Madrid ni Barcelona. Si estudias económicas sabes que: opositas, administrativo o te piras fuera.

Y yo tenía claro que no quería salir de la aldea. Cuestión de prioridades. Por eso tampoco me quejo.


----------



## josemazgz (17 Jun 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Imagino que dos zagales gastan mucho, pero la oferta no está mal teniendo en cuenta las circunstancias actuales. Podría ser peor.



Y tanto. En la mayoría de estos puestos en Zaragoza que te ofrezcan 15k es muy habitual.


----------



## marianometrosexual (18 Jun 2009)

Hace varias semanas que no me convocan para una entrevista de ninguna empresa desde Infojobs, la última que se puso en contacto conmigo fue a través de un amigo de un amigo ...

Me apunto a ofertas, me ponen En proceso, pero luego ni llaman, ni envia un email ni nada de nada.

¿El verano pinta chungo?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Hace varias semanas que no me convocan para una entrevista de ninguna empresa desde Infojobs, la última que se puso en contacto conmigo fue a través de un amigo de un amigo ...
> 
> Me apunto a ofertas, me ponen En proceso, pero luego ni llaman, ni envia un email ni nada de nada.
> 
> ¿El verano pinta chungo?



si el verano no es buena época para contratar


Pero nada comparable a lo que llega según mis fuentes despues del verano

Las consultoras grandes no pueden hacer un ERE porque si lo hacen no pueden acceder a concursos del sector público

Y encima se han fijado un máximo de (60.000 euros????? no lo se con seguridad pero hay un máximo) en las indemnizaciones para la gente que quieran echar con despido procedente


Con lo que en las empresas se están quedando los mileuristas y los viejos dinosaurios.


Están echando a mucha gente con alevosía de un día para otro para que no hablen con los sindicatos

Y encima la curva de la facturación en los dos últimos meses tiende a 0, en alguna grande el año pasado por estas fechas ya llevaban el 40-45% de la facturación, este año no llega al 10%. 


Y son como los bares, se esperan que despues del verano la cosa mejora.


A los departamentos que tenían perdidas les han obligado a entrar en ganancias de un día para otro (I+D español) por supuesto lo que han hecho es hacer un excel con los sueldos mas altos que no son directivos, y se los van puliendo, es la única forma de subir el margen de tus proyectos de un día para otro


Los departamentos que ganaban poco, les han exigido aumentar el margen en un 25% de un día para otro

Y los departamentos que ganaban mucho les han exigido ganar mucho más.


Lo dicho será en octubre y vamos a ver cosas que nos van a sorprender en el mundo de la consultoría

os seguiré informando, pero en mi departamento ya han llegado los primeros lloros, con gente con hijos a su cargo y divorciados ejecutados de un día para otro (no ganaban poco tampoco hay que ponerse lacrimógenos ehhh)


Probablemente la facturación a final de año sea 1/3 de la del año pasado y eso que ya a finales del año pasado se empezó a notar la crisis y mucho


Por adecco pasan al mes 60 cv de ex-arturitos (accenture) desde los ´´ultimos 6 meses, en los bares os van a poner las copas mejor que nunca, gente con master que hace1 año ganaba cerca de 100.000:


----------



## marianometrosexual (18 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> si el verano no es buena época para contratar
> 
> 
> Pero nada comparable a lo que llega según mis fuentes despues del verano
> ...



Conozco el caso de amigos que trabajan en consultoras en las que despiden a gente y aparecen anuncions en la red buscando a gente, que me aseguran que no contratarán.

¿Entonces porque cuelgan ofertas en Infojobs?


----------



## Clon III (18 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Conozco el caso de amigos que trabajan en consultoras en las que despiden a gente y aparecen anuncions en la red buscando a gente, que me aseguran que no contratarán.
> 
> ¿Entonces porque cuelgan ofertas en Infojobs?



Pues vale dinero ,50 euros creo, poner un anuncio en infojobs.


----------



## josemazgz (18 Jun 2009)

No sabía que los servicios públicos de empleo hacían procesos de selección. Y si los hacen, lo hacen como el culo.

Hoy me ha llegado esto, y en mi vida he tenido a nadie a mi cargo ni mucho menos he dirigido un departamento : :


----------



## Aldarius (18 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Con lo que en las empresas se están quedando los mileuristas y los viejos dinosaurios.





Clon III dijo:


> Pues vale dinero ,50 euros creo, poner un anuncio en infojobs.



¿De verdad no creeriais que echasen gente y no la repusiesen si precisamente esos mileuristas somos la parte productiva de la empresa que saca la faena? Y además con todo el contexto del paro, más baratos que antes, que eso es lo realmente importante. Por H o por B, ganando en productividad (que personalmente yo creo que la tenemos por los suelos).


----------



## Aldarius (18 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> No sabía que los servicios públicos de empleo hacían procesos de selección. Y si los hacen, lo hacen como el culo.
> 
> Hoy me ha llegado esto, y en mi vida he tenido a nadie a mi cargo ni mucho menos he dirigido un departamento : :



Quizá por experiencia te han metido en Director Financiero. No deja de ser una buena noticia xD.
Ya me gustaría a mi que me dijesen para aspirar a un puesto de Analista-Programador, la alegría que me daría.


----------



## josemazgz (18 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Quizá por experiencia te han metido en Director Financiero. No deja de ser una buena noticia xD.
> Ya me gustaría a mi que me dijesen para aspirar a un puesto de Analista-Programador, la alegría que me daría.



Claro...mis años de experiencia como administrativo y contable son cruciales para dirigir con destreza un departamento financiero  Igual hundo la empresa.

Es un error. Donde trabajaba antes, pedimos al INAEM un oficial de primera electricista y nos mandaban a gente con seis meses de experiencia en electricidad 

Lo que me jode es que me van a echar una mañana a perder.


----------



## markinen (18 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Conozco el caso de amigos que trabajan en consultoras en las que despiden a gente y aparecen anuncions en la red buscando a gente, que me aseguran que no contratarán.
> 
> ¿Entonces porque cuelgan ofertas en Infojobs?



Es una técnica que utilizan muchas empresas, en plan lanzar globo sonda: publican varias ofertas de puestos diferentes y realizan sus entrevistas; de esta manera, disponen más o menos de una bolsa de curris de donde poder tirar, más o menos actualizada, y cuando llega la hora de la verdad, antes de abrir un proceso real de selección le pegan al botoncito del ordenador donde insertaron los datos de los entrevistados, a ver cuál es el que más se adecúa al puesto, mirando también las pretensiones económicas, por supuesto.

Está técnica está en el "manual" de la buena cárnica. Podría contar más, pero ejque no toy colegiao aun :


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Conozco el caso de amigos que trabajan en consultoras en las que despiden a gente y aparecen anuncions en la red buscando a gente, que me aseguran que no contratarán.
> 
> ¿Entonces porque cuelgan ofertas en Infojobs?



primero porque a lo mejor en la empresa de 5000 trabajadores no hay ese conocimiento


a mi me han llevado a un sitio y se supone que los 600 tios que estaban parados nadie sabía hacer lo que hago yo, y encima mi perfil está en infojobs


2) puede ser que quieran sustituir a gente que cobra x por gente que cobra x/2 o x/3

3) Porque a lo mejor quieren tener ese cv disponible por si sale un proyecto

4) porque el de rrhh está aburrido


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (18 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> ¿De verdad no creeriais que echasen gente y no la repusiesen si precisamente esos mileuristas somos la parte productiva de la empresa que saca la faena? Y además con todo el contexto del paro, más baratos que antes, que eso es lo realmente importante. Por H o por B, ganando en productividad (que personalmente yo creo que la tenemos por los suelos).



con lo mileuristas aguantas medio año

pero es una visión cortoplacista cuando tengas que hacer propuestas esos mileuristas no las van a poder hacer


con lo cual tendrás que volver a contratar tios que valen una pasta si quieres salir del hoyo


----------



## marianometrosexual (19 Jun 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> 4) porque el de rrhh está aburrido



Una manera de justificar su puesto de trabajo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (19 Jun 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> No sabía que los servicios públicos de empleo hacían procesos de selección. Y si los hacen, lo hacen como el culo.



Los servicios públicos de empleo necesitan una amplia remodelación.

Hoy he venido de actualizar los datos de mi novia.

Después de tres visitas por fin hemos obtenido que le pongan que habla nivel superior de polaco, cuando es nativa, ya que hasta ahora solo le ponían medio ya que no podía acreditar mediante papel que sabía hablar su propia lengua.

Aún no hemos conseguido que le acepten su titulo de alemán medio. La razón, que está en alemán y no lo entienden. : . ¿no se les podría poner una tablita con la equivalencia de los títulos de idiomas? Tengo claro que no es culpa de la chica que nos atiende en ventanillas, pero caray, que nadie se preocupe de formarles en su propio trabajo es de traca.

Con el título académico lo mismo. A pesar de ser un título de la CE y tener una traducción jurada no nos lo quieren aceptar porque no está homologado por el ministerio(estamos en trámites, pero dura cosa uno o dos años).

El servicio de empleo es ineficiente a más no poder, y repito, no por culpa de la gente que atiende, sino de las órdenes recibidas desde arriba.


----------



## Minicachalote (19 Jun 2009)

Esta claro que necesitan pasarse por el inem gabacho que es un puta maravilla. Al menos ves su web y se te caen los huevos al suelo al ver la mierda española. Joder tienen hasta avisos con los horarios de mantenimiento programado.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2009)

Después del verano, nos vamos a cagar.


----------



## Apolodoro (19 Jun 2009)

Me han hecho una oferta para trabajar en el sector de las pompas funebres : y no precisamente para tareas administrativas...


----------



## reallife (19 Jun 2009)

Una de mis hermanas llevaba desde noviembre en paro. Hoy empieza en el nuevo curro, es sólo para hacer vacaciones hasta septiembre, pero está contenta, luego retomará el paro.

Lo que de verdad me da miedo es este mes de septiembre, me da que va a ser horroroso


----------



## fros (19 Jun 2009)

Apolodoro dijo:


> Me han hecho una oferta para trabajar en el sector de las pompas funebres : y no precisamente para tareas administrativas...



Conozco a un tipo que lleva 20 años trabajando para la funeraria. Cobran poco, pero tienen tranquilidad, un trabajo que no es agotador, incluso te invitan a canapés de vez en cuando.

No es mal trabajo.


----------



## Aldarius (19 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Conozco a un tipo que lleva 20 años trabajando para la funeraria. Cobran poco, pero tienen tranquilidad, un trabajo que no es agotador, incluso te invitan a canapés de vez en cuando.
> 
> No es mal trabajo.



¿Qué? ¿Muchos difuntos por Tarragona? Es que como ambos sois de allí... xD

El sábado pasado hice turismo por la ciudad de Tarragona. Una ciudad bonita, almenos más bonita que Barcelona.


----------



## Apolodoro (19 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Conozco a un tipo que lleva 20 años trabajando para la funeraria. Cobran poco, pero tienen tranquilidad, un trabajo que no es agotador, incluso te invitan a canapés de vez en cuando.
> 
> No es mal trabajo.



Tiene pinta de ser un trabajo tranquilo, y con la piramide poblacional española seguro que el volumen de negocio en el sector tiene buenas expectativas. Pero andar entre difuntos...


----------



## Loco_Ivan (20 Jun 2009)

La semana que viene tengo una entrevista en una ingeniería pequeña, se dedica sobretodo a solar e instalaciones.

En principio sería en prácticas y no sé muy bien durante cuanto tiempo, a ver que tal es, parecen serios.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (20 Jun 2009)

Suerte fool Ivan y de paso te pondrás cachas y bronceadito.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (24 Jun 2009)

Men-Drug oh! dijo:


> Suerte fool Ivan y de paso te pondrás cachas y bronceadito.



Gracias.

Pues a esperar de nuevo a la segunda entrevista. Espero que no se demoren demasiado.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (24 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> La semana que viene tengo una entrevista en una ingeniería pequeña, se dedica sobretodo a solar e instalaciones.
> 
> En principio sería en prácticas y no sé muy bien durante cuanto tiempo, a ver que tal es, parecen serios.



¿Se puede saber el nombre?

p.d. eres ing.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (24 Jun 2009)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber el nombre?
> 
> p.d. eres ing.



Sí, soy ing. 

El nombre de momento no puedo decirlo, es una ingeniería pequeña, así que tampoco creo que la conozcas.


----------



## marianometrosexual (26 Jun 2009)

¡Me voy del paro!

Antes de ayer me llamaron para una entrevista, ayer me presenté, hoy me han llamado para comunicarme que me cogen.

El curro es de técnico de sistemas, en un charcutera pero en casa del cliente. Cerca de casa y no está mal pagado (tampoco bien pero visto lo visto).

Primero me envian 15 días a la central de Madrid para realizar un curso de formación.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (26 Jun 2009)

Enhorabuena Mariano, me alegro por tí 

A ver si vamos saliendo todos del pozo.


----------



## marianometrosexual (26 Jun 2009)

¡Muchas gracias Loco_ivan!

Por cierto, va a sonar a risa pero nunca he cogido un avión.


----------



## Aldarius (30 Jun 2009)

Otro que se va al paro.
Haciendo números he visto que el 7 de octubre de seguir así iba a cumplir 6 años cotizados, por lo que me quedo con la duda de si pedir el subsidio o no.
La duda principal es que por muy mal que esté la cosa, no me costaría demasiado encontrar otro trabajo (aún y siendo peor pagado, que ya me estoy haciendo a la idea), y pedir el subsidio, o directamente pensar que no encontraré otro trabajo de esto y me quedaré para variar con una nueva oportunidad de cobrar el paro tirada a la cuneta. Digo una nueva oportunidad porque jamás lo he pedido.
Sea como sea mañana iré al INEM a ver que tal está por ahí el ambiente.


----------



## marianometrosexual (30 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Otro que se va al paro.
> Haciendo números he visto que el 7 de octubre de seguir así iba a cumplir 6 años cotizados, por lo que me quedo con la duda de si pedir el subsidio o no.
> La duda principal es que por muy mal que esté la cosa, no me costaría demasiado encontrar otro trabajo (aún y siendo peor pagado, que ya me estoy haciendo a la idea), y pedir el subsidio, o directamente pensar que no encontraré otro trabajo de esto y me quedaré para variar con una nueva oportunidad de cobrar el paro tirada a la cuneta. Digo una nueva oportunidad porque jamás lo he pedido.
> Sea como sea mañana iré al INEM a ver que tal está por ahí el ambiente.



Recuerda que tienes 15 días (creo) para perdir el subsidio de paro.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (30 Jun 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Recuerda que tienes 15 días (creo) para perdir el subsidio de paro.



Bueno, puede pedirlo después, pero le descuentan los días que han pasado.

Vamos, que te cuentan como si estuvieses cobrando el paro, pero sin cobrarlo. Que diver no?


----------



## fros (30 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Bueno, puede pedirlo después, pero le descuentan los días que han pasado.
> 
> Vamos, que te cuentan como si estuvieses cobrando el paro, pero sin cobrarlo. Que diver no?



Cuántas entrevistas hay Ivan?. La sengunda ya está o hay una tercera?. Espero que hoy esté mejor de ánimos amigo.


----------



## fros (30 Jun 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> ¿Qué? ¿Muchos difuntos por Tarragona? Es que como ambos sois de allí... xD
> 
> El sábado pasado hice turismo por la ciudad de Tarragona. Una ciudad bonita, almenos más bonita que Barcelona.



Lástima que no me avisara, le hubiera llevado a los mejores garitos. Buenas jarras de vino con turistas inglesas perdidas y muertas de calor, apagando la sed con Sangría popular. lo mejor que tiene Tarragona. :


----------



## Loco_Ivan (30 Jun 2009)

fros dijo:


> Cuántas entrevistas hay Ivan?. La sengunda ya está o hay una tercera?. Espero que hoy esté mejor de ánimos amigo.



De momento todo igual.

La cosa está jodida porque hay un porrón de ingenieros en paro en Valencia, y como no hay industria que los absorva pues van todos a las ingeniería a bajarse los pantalones de mala manera. :

Veremos después del verano.


----------



## fros (30 Jun 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> De momento todo igual.
> 
> La cosa está jodida porque hay un porrón de ingenieros en paro en Valencia, y como no hay industria que los absorva pues van todos a las ingeniería a bajarse los pantalones de mala manera. :
> 
> Veremos después del verano.



Ha pensado cambiar de ciudad?, aquí en Tarragona hay chorrocientas químicas con chorrocientos ingenieros.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (1 Jul 2009)

fros dijo:


> Ha pensado cambiar de ciudad?, aquí en Tarragona hay chorrocientas químicas con chorrocientos ingenieros.



He pensado cambiar de país incluso 

En Tarragona me inscribí en algunas ofertas pero pasaron mucho de mí


----------



## Aldarius (1 Jul 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Recuerda que tienes 15 días (creo) para perdir el subsidio de paro.



No lo había visto pero en el certificado de empresa mencionaba 22 días de vacaciones, hasta el día 23 no puedo pedirlo. Por lo que el periodo para pedirlo es del 23 de julio al 7 de agosto más o menos.
Por otra parte mejor para mi. Intentaré apurar la tramitación, ya que me imagino que en agosto además algo se habrá de vaciar la oficina, además de por si encuentro otra cosa. En Trabajar/Informáticos no hay absolutamente nada en Barcelona, pero en Infojobs me he suscrito a 6 ofertas. ¿En pretensiones salariales? 24K anuales brutos. A ver si hay deflación y tal. Ni me atrevo a poner 20K como estaba hasta ahora teniendo subsidio para 22 meses. Los candidatos rondan entre los 16 y los 92. Aunque en el de 92 es con varias tecnologías y tú escoges por cual quieres optar.

A ver si suena la campana. Sería un golpe de efecto entre los amigos, y más en verano xD.


----------



## marianometrosexual (2 Jul 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> No lo había visto pero en el certificado de empresa mencionaba 22 días de vacaciones, hasta el día 23 no puedo pedirlo. Por lo que el periodo para pedirlo es del 23 de julio al 7 de agosto más o menos.
> Por otra parte mejor para mi. Intentaré apurar la tramitación, ya que me imagino que en agosto además algo se habrá de vaciar la oficina, además de por si encuentro otra cosa. En Trabajar/Informáticos no hay absolutamente nada en Barcelona, pero en Infojobs me he suscrito a 6 ofertas. ¿En pretensiones salariales? 24K anuales brutos. A ver si hay deflación y tal. Ni me atrevo a poner 20K como estaba hasta ahora teniendo subsidio para 22 meses. Los candidatos rondan entre los 16 y los 92. Aunque en el de 92 es con varias tecnologías y tú escoges por cual quieres optar.
> 
> A ver si suena la campana. Sería un golpe de efecto entre los amigos, y más en verano xD.



En Infojobs hay muchas ofertas en Barcelona y muchos inscritos, otra cosa es que todas esas ofertas sean reales.

Con 22 meses de subsidio yo estaría relativamente tranquilo, si vales es 24k no dudes en no bajarte del burro y espera a que salga una oferta razonable.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (2 Jul 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> En Infojobs hay muchas ofertas en Barcelona y muchos inscritos, otra cosa es que todas esas ofertas sean reales.
> 
> Con 22 meses de subsidio yo estaría relativamente tranquilo, si vales es 24k no dudes en no bajarte del burro y espera a que salga una oferta razonable.



Tú ya has empezado el nuevo curro?


----------



## Aldarius (6 Jul 2009)

El jueves primera entrevista. Las otras parece que no dan señales de vida porque aún ni han cambiado el estado de "Recibido" a "En proceso", o sea como si ni siquiera hubieran visto el CV.
Me da que es lo que dices tú que muchas ofertas no son reales.


----------



## Aldarius (9 Jul 2009)

Una entrevista algo afable excepto por el hecho de que pedía sólo un año de experiencia en el sector para aspirar a un puesto de analista-programador. Creía que hacía "algunas" tareas del puesto ya que la mitad de lo que me mandaban era con explicaciones que hacía que al final hiciese de Juan Palomo, "yo me lo guiso yo me lo como", pero bien. Suerte que tenían también puestos de programador y no me cortó demasiado el rollo.

La experiencia en seguros no me servirá de mucho pero igualmente parecía que no les importaba. Si entrase sería para ITC (División de IT de Caixa Catalunya), o bien Deutsche Bank.
O irme a vivir a Andorra como mínimo un año también para trabajar para otro banco de dos que tienen por clientes allí, no sé si Banca Privada d'Andorra o Banc Internacional - Banca Mora. Se ve que por allí arriba retienen un 5%.
¿Alguna experiencia con Andorra de cualquiera que pueda estar leyendo? Los alquileres ya los veo por Fotocasa y son parecidos a los de aquí Barcelona.

Justo llegar a casa me han llamado de otra a la cual no me apunté pero que la empresa andaba mirando fichas directamente por Infojobs. Se ve que no abunda la gente con conocimientos de Natural/ADABAS . Veremos cómo sale el lunes.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (9 Jul 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Justo llegar a casa me han llamado de otra a la cual no me apunté pero que la empresa andaba mirando fichas directamente por Infojobs. Se ve que no abunda la gente con conocimientos de Natural/ADABAS . Veremos cómo sale el lunes.



Pues aprovecha y pide, no te cortes.


----------



## artemis (9 Jul 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues aprovecha y pide, no te cortes.



Hola Ivan, suerte en la búsqueda, en la refineria BP de Castellón hace poco buscaban a gente, echa curriculum por si acaso...


----------



## Aldarius (9 Jul 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues aprovecha y pide, no te cortes.



Te aseguro que como llegue a los 24K, seré un fiel defensor de que aquí no hay deflación. Oferta y demanda que le suelen decir 
Y todo esto siendo una mierda ciclero xD.


----------



## Aldarius (9 Jul 2009)

Por lo que veo deben ir desesperados buscando gente. Sólo hay 1 inscrito:

Edito, aunque no crea que a la gente se le haya escapado. Pero más vale prevenir que curar.


----------



## Minicachalote (9 Jul 2009)

Pero no lo pongas aqui alma de cantaro. Que vas a tener competidores. La gente no se apunta pq adabas es coboliana. Es tu tumba laboral.


----------



## HOLAQUETAL (10 Jul 2009)

Me que quedado flipado cuando he leido que un economista aspira a trabajar de administrativo. Pues si que esta mal la cosa.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 Jul 2009)

casi 600 tios han echado de mi empresa en lo que va de año y lo que nos queda


----------



## Loco_Ivan (10 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> casi 600 tios han echado de mi empresa en lo que va de año y lo que nos queda



Bienvenidas sean las buenas notícias


----------



## marianometrosexual (11 Jul 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Tú ya has empezado el nuevo curro?



Sí, en pleno proceso de formación.

Estoy en la delegación central donde leo la poca documentación que hay o la gente de allí me explica como funciona todo como más o menos pueden.



Aldarius dijo:


> O irme a vivir a Andorra como mínimo un año también para trabajar para otro banco de dos que tienen por clientes allí, no sé si Banca Privada d'Andorra o Banc Internacional - Banca Mora. Se ve que por allí arriba retienen un 5%.
> ¿Alguna experiencia con Andorra de cualquiera que pueda estar leyendo? Los alquileres ya los veo por Fotocasa y son parecidos a los de aquí Barcelona.



Conozco gente que ha ido, no se que tal les va pero el sueldo no es nada del otro mundo.



Aldarius dijo:


> Por lo que veo deben ir desesperados buscando gente. Sólo hay 1 inscrito:
> 
> Edito, aunque no crea que a la gente se le haya escapado. Pero más vale prevenir que curar.



Yo me apunté hace tiempo a una oferta en la que estaba únicamente yo inscrito.

Al cabo de una semana la cerraron y la volvieron abrir cambiando en el título "desarrollador" por "programador".

Me volvía a inscribir, otra vez sólo yo y la volvieron a cerrar.


----------



## Aldarius (15 Jul 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Yo me apunté hace tiempo a una oferta en la que estaba únicamente yo inscrito.
> 
> Al cabo de una semana la cerraron y la volvieron abrir cambiando en el título "desarrollador" por "programador".
> 
> Me volvía a inscribir, otra vez sólo yo y la volvieron a cerrar.



Era por si a algún ceporro se le había escapado que "desarrollador" es lo mismo que "programador".
Yo ya he recibido notificación de la única para la cual se ve que estaba hecho. ¿Razón de la negativa? *LA CRISIS*. Tócate los webos:



> Estimado Sr. XXXXXX,
> 
> Nos dirigimos a usted tras la entrevista que mantuvo con nosotros en fechas pasadas para optar a nuestra oferta de Programador Cobol/CICS/DB2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clon III (15 Jul 2009)

Aldarius dijo:


> Era por si a algún ceporro se le había escapado que "desarrollador" es lo mismo que "programador".
> Yo ya he recibido notificación de la única para la cual se ve que estaba hecho. ¿Razón de la negativa? *LA CRISIS*. Tócate los webos:




bueno al menos han contestado. La mayoria no dicen nada.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Jul 2009)

Me he dado cuenta de que este hilo cumplió un año hace tres días.

Podríamos hacer un resumen de que ha ocurrido con nuestras vidas desde entonces.

Yo hice unas cuantas entrevistas, de ellas llegué finalista a dos pero ambas paralizadas por la crisis, y posteriormente me quedé en el paro. Sigo a la búsqueda mientras sigo estudiando.


----------



## josemazgz (21 Jul 2009)

Seguimos buscando. El verano es patético en ofertas, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ni soy camarero ni monitor de tiempo libre. :o


----------



## federicoterron (21 Jul 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Seguimos buscando. El verano es patético en ofertas, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ni soy camarero ni monitor de tiempo libre. :o



Tambien te has quedado parado??? :o


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Jul 2009)

¿queréis mas buenas noticias?


----------



## pachanga (21 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> ¿queréis mas buenas noticias?



*NOOOOO CENIZOOOO*:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Jul 2009)

pachanga dijo:


> *NOOOOO CENIZOOOO*:



pero si he estado con un viejo compañero de dmr, recordando viejos tiempos y comentado lo que se nos viene encima


----------



## pachanga (21 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pero si he estado con un viejo compañero de dmr, recordando viejos tiempos y comentado lo que se nos viene encima




Venga, va, describe el apocalipsis pero poquito a poco, que aquí hay mucho depresivo. :o


----------



## hugolp (21 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pero si he estado con un viejo compañero de dmr, recordando viejos tiempos y comentado lo que se nos viene encima



Y que decía?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Jul 2009)

bueno empezando lo que se dijo en el foro el otro dia

los de iequisa vendiendo trajes en el eci


luego en empresas como teveris o ernst and yung, que se han inventado infinidad de grados en las posiciones de la empresa

junior 1,2,3,4,5,6,7..
senior 1,2,3,4,56,7,...
gerente 1,2,3,4,5,6,7...

así no tienen que promocionar a nadie, lo suben de grado y no lo suben de sueldo.


Que no pueden hacer un ere porque no accederían a contratos públicos y porque ningún inspector de trabajo accedería a hacer un ere si los socios siguen ganando millones


Que en apenture recursos humanos dio un toque porque la cosa parecía un ere encubierto y les podían decir algo


Que pasan cerca de 60 perfiles de accenture al mes por addeco, para todo lo que se tercie


que la cosa no ha acabado todavía ni decoña, y ahora mismo las grandes consultoras están en comites de crisis, pero el ajuste grande no ha llegado


que, al igual que los pisos, si me voy al paro y me quiero reincorporar o me voy fuera de spain o mi sueldo se reduce a la mitad

los recortes de presupuestos en la parte pública para los proyectos es acojonante, proyectos de 3 millones de euros se quedan en 600.000

la gente sigue pensando que esto dura un año


----------



## legion47 (21 Jul 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Seguimos buscando. El verano es patético en ofertas, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ni soy camarero ni monitor de tiempo libre. :o



Vaya,... josema, no sabia que estabas buscando curro. Dime (si quieres por privado) qué es lo que buscas y si me entero de algo te doy un toque.


----------



## hugolp (21 Jul 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> los recortes de presupuestos en la parte pública para los proyectos es acojonante, proyectos de 3 millones de euros se quedan en 600.000
> 
> la gente sigue pensando que esto dura un año



Esto es lo que más mola de la administración. Se gasta según se tiene, no según se necesite.

Y sí, la peña no la ve venir y se va a dar una buena ostia.


----------



## marianometrosexual (27 Jul 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Sí, en pleno proceso de formación.
> 
> Estoy en la delegación central donde leo la poca documentación que hay o la gente de allí me explica como funciona todo como más o menos pueden.



La formación terminó y fue escasa, me enviaron a casa del cliente sin teléfono, al llegar el cliente me da un usuario de red que no tiene acceso externo por lo tanto no puedo consultar el correo electrónico, me indican que haga tests de aplicaciones que no conozco ... menudo curro.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (8 Ago 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> La formación terminó y fue escasa, me enviaron a casa del cliente sin teléfono, al llegar el cliente me da un usuario de red que no tiene acceso externo por lo tanto no puedo consultar el correo electrónico, me indican que haga tests de aplicaciones que no conozco ... menudo curro.



Pues hay que tener huevos para enviar a uno nuevo sin teléfono ni compañero que te vigile a un cliente.

Vaya cojones los de tu empresa.


----------



## marianometrosexual (8 Ago 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues hay que tener huevos para enviar a uno nuevo sin teléfono ni compañero que te vigile a un cliente.
> 
> Vaya cojones los de tu empresa.



Ya tengo teléfono, pero en casa del cliente (un entorno industrial) casi no hay cobertura ... y aún no tengo acceso al Internet, por tanto no tengo correo electrónico para las dudas ...


----------



## Morlock (13 Ago 2009)

El viernes tengo una entrevista de trabajo. Pagan una puta mierda, pero por ir tampoco pierdo nada...además es la tercera entrevista que tengo desde que me echaron en enero y no está la cosa como para decir que no de buenas a primeras.

Salu2!


----------



## marianometrosexual (13 Ago 2009)

Morlock dijo:


> El viernes tengo una entrevista de trabajo. Pagan una puta mierda, pero por ir tampoco pierdo nada...además es la tercera entrevista que tengo desde que me echaron en enero y no está la cosa como para decir que no de buenas a primeras.
> 
> Salu2!



¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## artemis (13 Ago 2009)

Morlock dijo:


> El viernes tengo una entrevista de trabajo. Pagan una puta mierda, pero por ir tampoco pierdo nada...además es la tercera entrevista que tengo desde que me echaron en enero y no está la cosa como para decir que no de buenas a primeras.
> 
> Salu2!



Mucha suerte y a marianometrosexual, espero que te mejoren las condiciones de trabajo con internet, yo he sufrido eso de que te suelten a un cliente a las bravas y se pasa mal hasta controlar la situación


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (13 Ago 2009)

Morlock dijo:


> El viernes tengo una entrevista de trabajo. Pagan una puta mierda, pero por ir tampoco pierdo nada...además es la tercera entrevista que tengo desde que me echaron en enero y no está la cosa como para decir que no de buenas a primeras.
> 
> Salu2!



Vida, es eso que pasa mientras trabajas.

Algunos no se darán cuenta nunca que solamente tenemos una vida y que es una pena malgastarla trabajando.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Ago 2009)

En el infojobs ya tengo 7 candidaturas en proceso. Pero ni llamadas ni correos ni ná de ná.

Si no están interesados por que no borran a la gente que sobra? No lo entiendo la verdad.


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> En el infojobs ya tengo 7 candidaturas en proceso. Pero ni llamadas ni correos ni ná de ná.
> 
> Si no están interesados por que no borran a la gente que sobra? No lo entiendo la verdad.



A ellos les da igual jugar con la incertidumbre de la gente, en el trabajo de mi prima han tenido a una chica catorce días esperando para decidir si la echaban o no por una falta muy grave, para luego decidir que a la calle... se lo podían haber dicho desde el principio y no crearle esa ansiedad


----------



## bubbler (31 Ago 2009)

Apretrujillos dijo:


> Lo siento tío. Espero que encuentras algo pronto.
> 
> Parece que aquí nadie se va a comer las palomitas tranquilo y a alguno hasta se le atragantarán (excepto los funcionarios).
> 
> Suerte.



Los funcionarios pueden ser federalizados en cualquier momento (en españa es otro palabro), por lo que tendrían que trabajar gratis... digooo... estarían obligados a trabajar gratis... estooo... creo que es algo implícito; supongo que lo primero sería que ya no son propiedad individual, sino del estado, es decir, bajo la ley marcial (que no militar), pero algo parecido, vamos una milicia prácticamente, (luego iríamos tú, yo y un niño de 3 años)

PD. Soylent Green, tenía fallos


----------



## marianometrosexual (1 Sep 2009)

artemis dijo:


> Mucha suerte y a marianometrosexual, espero que te mejoren las condiciones de trabajo con internet, yo he sufrido eso de que te suelten a un cliente a las bravas y se pasa mal hasta controlar la situación



Pues sigo sin poder acceder al correo electrónico ... espero que terminen olvidándose de mi y me siga llegando la nómina cada mes ...


----------



## moxima (1 Sep 2009)

Pues yo os puedo decir que en Marzo me echaron de una gran multinacional francesa de automocion, y que 20 dias despues ya trabajaba en otra multinacional optica...

Por lo menos he conservado el poder adquisitivo que tenia, con lo cual me doy un canto en los dientes, visto lo visto...

Saludos y suerte a todos


----------



## Loco_Ivan (16 Sep 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> En el infojobs ya tengo 7 candidaturas en proceso. Pero ni llamadas ni correos ni ná de ná.
> 
> Si no están interesados por que no borran a la gente que sobra? No lo entiendo la verdad.



REanimo el hilo.

Ya son 9 candidaturas en proceso en infojobs y 3 más en otra página, ninguna llamada, ningún correo. Silencio absoluto.


----------



## Loft (16 Sep 2009)

*Paciencia hamijo*



Loco_Ivan dijo:


> REanimo el hilo.
> 
> Ya son 9 candidaturas en proceso en infojobs y 3 más en otra página, ninguna llamada, ningún correo. Silencio absoluto.



En infojobs tienen mas trabajo que nunca pero tambien se apuntan a la cultura de: estamos en crisis, lo siento, hay que hacer recortes, le ha tocado a tu departamento. CADA VEZ SON MENOS GENTE PARA + DEMANDA

Paciencia...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (16 Sep 2009)

Loco_Ivan: Infojobs es una basura. Busca por otros medios, o envia directamente mails a empresas tecnologicas (aunque no esten buscando puestos). Hay un post de pepeleches muy bueno sobre buscar currelo, basicamente consiste en pasarse todos los dias, como si fuera un trabajo, llamando y contactando empresas hasta conseguir algo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (16 Sep 2009)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Loco_Ivan: Infojobs es una basura. Busca por otros medios, o envia directamente mails a empresas tecnologicas (aunque no esten buscando puestos). Hay un post de pepeleches muy bueno sobre buscar currelo, basicamente consiste en pasarse todos los dias, como si fuera un trabajo, llamando y contactando empresas hasta conseguir algo.



A mí infojobs me funcionó bien hasta hace cosa de un año. De todas formas ahora no estoy buscando trabajo, hasta febrero estoy en la uni terminando mi segunda ingeniería, por cuatro meses no me vale la pena, me espero y luego si que empezaré a buscar trabajo como tú dices (o eso o me lo monto por mi cuenta, quien sabe).


----------



## Loco_Ivan (16 Sep 2009)

Loft dijo:


> En infojobs tienen mas trabajo que nunca pero tambien se apuntan a la cultura de: estamos en crisis, lo siento, hay que hacer recortes, le ha tocado a tu departamento. CADA VEZ SON MENOS GENTE PARA + DEMANDA
> 
> Paciencia...



Pero eso no es culpa de infojobs, ellos solo sirven de escaparate para las ofertas y de base de datos de cvs, quien selecciona y se ocupa de llamar y descartar es la empresa que pone la oferta.


----------



## y punto pelota (16 Sep 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> A mí infojobs me funcionó bien hasta hace cosa de un año. De todas formas ahora no estoy buscando trabajo, hasta febrero estoy en la uni terminando mi segunda ingeniería, por cuatro meses no me vale la pena, me espero y luego si que empezaré a buscar trabajo como tú dices (o eso o me lo monto por mi cuenta, quien sabe).



Cuando estés trabajando de nuevo, podrías explicarnos cómo ha sido tu experiencia, a toro pasado.

PD: si con dos ingenierías no encuentras un trabajo decente es para cagarnos todos de miedo... :

Suerte.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (19 Sep 2009)

y punto pelota dijo:


> Cuando estés trabajando de nuevo, podrías explicarnos cómo ha sido tu experiencia, a toro pasado.
> 
> PD: si con dos ingenierías no encuentras un trabajo decente es para cagarnos todos de miedo... :
> 
> Suerte.



Bueno, la segunda ingenería aún no la tengo, espero que para febrero esté finiquitada.

Pero vamos, tengo un amigo ingeniero industrial, con master del iese que domina inglés y francés y cinco años de experiencia y lleva como cinco meses buscando.

La cosa pinta mal para los menores de 40, vamos a tener que emigrar.


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (19 Sep 2009)

Sr Unmediocremás, cuando en otra empresa te pregunten por qué te despidieron no te antes con rodeos y subterfugios, diles que te despidieron por que eres un hombre honesto. 

Aunque parezca lo contrario, hoy muchos empresarios que valoran la honestidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Majadero (19 Sep 2009)

Profesor Bastiani dijo:


> Sr Unmediocremás, cuando en otra empresa te pregunten por qué te despidieron no te antes con rodeos y subterfugios, diles que te despidieron por que eres un hombre honesto.
> 
> Aunque parezca lo contrario, hoy muchos empresarios que valoran la honestidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo empresarios no lo se, pero puedo asegurar que sus subordinados no aprecian nada a un trabajador honesto, porque sencillamente es peligroso y pondría en peligro TODO.


----------



## Profesor Bastiani (19 Sep 2009)

Majadero dijo:


> Lo empresarios no lo se, pero puedo asegurar que sus subordinados no aprecian nada a un trabajador honesto, porque sencillamente es peligroso y pondría en peligro TODO.



Generalmente son los mandos intermedios los principales culpables de que en muchas empresas exista un mal ambiente laboral.


----------



## marianometrosexual (21 Sep 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Pues sigo sin poder acceder al correo electrónico ... espero que terminen olvidándose de mi y me siga llegando la nómina cada mes ...



¡Ya tengo acceso chicos!


----------



## HAuslander (29 Sep 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Bueno, la segunda ingenería aún no la tengo, espero que para febrero esté finiquitada.
> 
> Pero vamos, tengo un amigo ingeniero industrial, con master del iese que domina inglés y francés y cinco años de experiencia y lleva como cinco meses buscando.
> 
> La cosa pinta mal para los menores de 40, vamos a tener que emigrar.




Sinceramente, me cuesta de creer.

Logicamente si esta buscando un sueldo de más de 50k€, la cosa está muy escasa en Espania. 

Si ahora me dices que con un sueldo de 30-35k€ se conformaría y no encuentra nada... Será un cerebrito, pero no lo veo muy espabilado. 

Lo que mejor le vendría es una temporada currando en el extranjero, que con ese CV primeras y buenas oportunidades no le van a faltar al saltar los Pirineos.


----------



## Demostenes (29 Sep 2009)

Habría que ver...

... los ingenieros siempre han creído que para ellos siempre habría curro, el primero de ellos un amigo mío, Ingeniero Industrial, con unos 3-4 años de experiencia, que se ha tirado 9-12 meses en el paro hasta que se le acaba de terminar. Casi no hay ofertas y las que hay patéticas o directamente pasan de él.

Indudablemente, su caso no es el del amigo de Loco Ivan, pero si un ingeniero normalito no encuentra curro ni por 1.200 limpios al mes, a lo largo de un año, no resulta difícil imaginar que acaso los 30/35.000 no sean tan fáciles tampoco para el amigo de Iván.


----------



## Aldarius (8 Oct 2009)

*De cómo las responsables de RRHH no tienen ni puta idea*

Hace dos días me apunté a una oferta en Infojobs en la que se mencionaba mínimo 6 meses en sector seguros además de Cobol. En el mail que he recibido esta mañana menciona "skills de NATURAL ADABAS".
Cachondeo padre. Creo que aunque me queden 19 (18 este próximo día 10) meses de paro haré el simulacro de ir de entrevista para que mis padres no digan que no me muevo por encontrar trabajo xD. Y si en la entrevista cuelan los 24.000€ anuales sin tener funciones de analista-programador he triunfado.

Personalmente no espero dar la campanada habiendo 69 inscritos...


----------



## Loco_Ivan (8 Oct 2009)

La semana que viene me han citado para una entrevista, es una buena empresa.

Me han dejado caer que será una entrevista con dinámica de grupo. nunca he hecho ninguna. ¿tenéis experiencia en ello?¿de verdad sirven para algo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Oct 2009)

> A veces se pone a todos los aspirantes al puesto juntos en una habitación, y os dan un problema a resolver en grupo, algo típico a un accidente aéreo con personajes de distintas características, o naufragio, o problema de unos excursionistas. Los personajes de la historia son viejecitas, niños, hombres adultos, algún minusválido, mujeres etc... y se trata de decidir a quién se salva teniendo pocas opciones de elección para alguno de los personajes.
> 
> También he visto alguno de que tu pilotas un avión que se estrella sobrevives y con los elementos que dispones ( te dan un listado de objetos más o menos útiles ), debes escoger un número determinado de objetos para sobrevivir y explicar por qué los escoges.



El segundo párrafo es de mi experiencia con un responsable de RR.HH , aunque fue en la Universidad estoy convencido que sirvió para que a unos cuantos nos avisasen para hacer luego más pruebas en una empresa privada.
El primero de mi mujer es la experiencia de mi mujer para trabajar en un Hospital como enfermera.

La experiencia es que muy bien no sabes que es lo que buscan. Pero cosas de equipo, proactividad, razonamiento, empatía, liderazgo, depende para el puesto que sea.
Tienes que intuir que es lo que esperan de tí, eso te lo dice la empresa para la que posiblemente vas a trabajar y el puesto al que te presentas. Debes contentar a los examinadores.
Mira su web corporativa, en sus Principios Corporativos, Buen Gobierno o algo por el estilo. Aprende todo lo que puedas de la empresa, mira su historia. Mira el departamento para el que puedes trabajar, que proyección de futuro tiene.
Ten encuenta que van a utilizar PNL (programación Neurolingüistica) para contigo, infórmate un poco y utilízala tú con los entrevistadores, te darán someras pistas de lo que quieren.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (9 Oct 2009)

Gracias caronte, pero yo me refiero a experiencias personales.

Ya he visitado como 5 o 6 webs para informarme, pero todas dicen lo mismo y prefiero que me relateis vuestras experiencias en caso de tenerlas.

Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Oct 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Gracias caronte, pero yo me refiero a experiencias personales.
> 
> Ya he visitado como 5 o 6 webs para informarme, pero todas dicen lo mismo y prefiero que me relateis vuestras experiencias en caso de tenerlas.
> 
> Gracias de todas formas.



Joer , te quería cotestar y he editado borrando un poco del mensaje original.

Te he contestado antes de tu respuesta. Sorry.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (19 Oct 2009)

Pues ya he hecho la entrevista.

Éramos 6 personas, después de presentarnos y comentar nuestros "éxitos" nos hicieron un test y luego ponernos de acuerdo sobre la valoración de los personajes de un relato.

Interesante.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Oct 2009)

Me han enviado a la mierda 

Otra vez será.

¿que muerto está este hilo no?

¿que pasa?¿que ya teneis todos curro?


----------



## y punto pelota (23 Oct 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Me han enviado a la mierda
> 
> Otra vez será.
> 
> ...



Pues me he propuesto cambiar de aires a unos mejor pagados. Iré comentando qué se cuece en las entrevistas.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (24 Oct 2009)

pues resulta que en la empresa que estoy hay 4000 personas y ninguno sabe hacer lo que yo hago


y también resulta que el cliente no quiere que me vaya a otro departamento de mi empresa y le deje


y el otro departamento está tirando de mí porque resulta que ha salido un proyecto que tampoco nadie sabe de eso, bueno de estos si que saben pero deben ser más caros que yo


Es decir dos cosas de las que nadie sabe en 4000 personas


por ahora estoy tranquilo, pero parece ser que la cosa está peliaguda, sino tienes proyecto asignado simplemente te echan a la calle, está el temita muy delicado y hay que ir con pies de plomo en la empresa


----------



## y punto pelota (24 Oct 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues resulta que en la empresa que estoy hay 4000 personas y ninguno sabe hacer lo que yo hago
> 
> 
> y también resulta que el cliente no quiere que me vaya a otro departamento de mi empresa y le deje
> ...



Aprovecha, coño, déjate querer


----------



## Topo estepario (24 Oct 2009)

Como estaba vaticinado desde hace meses, el día 9 me fui al paro... el día 14 ya tenía curro.

No he podido ni llegar a cobrar una mensualidad jejeje.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Oct 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Me han enviado a la mierda
> 
> Otra vez será.
> 
> ...



Sí. De niñera y chacha  Pero bueno, el sueldo que me pagan está bien. Es lo que tienen los gananciales


----------



## federicoterron (24 Oct 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Como estaba vaticinado desde hace meses, el día 9 me fui al paro... el día 14 ya tenía curro.
> 
> No he podido ni llegar a cobrar una mensualidad jejeje.



Como sabias que el dia 14 ya tendrias curro?
Eres adivino?


----------



## Topo estepario (25 Oct 2009)

federicoterron dijo:


> Como sabias que el dia 14 ya tendrias curro?
> Eres adivino?



ya sabía que tarde o temprano me echaban (yo he sido el último al que han puesto en la calle de mi departamento, y ya sabes lo que dicen de las barbas del vecino jejeje) y el día 9 se materializó... no sabía que el 14 tendría curro, de echo estaba mentalizado para tirarme un par de meses al menos en plan sabático... pero llegué al sitio adecuado en el momento oportuno.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (25 Oct 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> ya sabía que tarde o temprano me echaban (yo he sido el último al que han puesto en la calle de mi departamento, y ya sabes lo que dicen de las barbas del vecino jejeje) y el día 9 se materializó... no sabía que el 14 tendría curro, de echo estaba mentalizado para tirarme un par de meses al menos en plan sabático... pero llegué al sitio adecuado en el momento oportuno.



En una de esas me veia yo. Todo relajado, esperando un posible despido con su correspondiente indemnización (12 años) . Futuro curro asegurado, para despues de los 6 meses sabáticos que me iba a pillar. 

Por fortuna o desgracia, todo sigue igual. Nos ha entrado curro asegurado para los próximos 2 años. La empresa dando beneficios como nunca, ya que los nuevos clientes contratan todos los servicios posibles. Y lo más gracioso de todo, es que la empresa sigue con la misma política, todo esto nos ha caido del cielo sin mérito alguno.

Prórroga de dos años para convencer a los dueños de la empresa, sobre la necesidad de cambiar ciertos aspectos importantes. Una pena, disponen de tiempo y pasta suficiente (incremento de los beneficios) y aún así, me da que en 3 años al garete.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> no sabía que el 14 tendría curro, de echo estaba mentalizado para tirarme un par de meses al menos en plan sabático... pero llegué al sitio adecuado en el momento oportuno.



De lo cual nos alegramos todos. En esta vida, además de diligencia, hay que tener un poco de suerte.

Post scr-iptum: 



> <p style="margin-left: 0em; margin-bottom: -0.5em;"><span class="eLema"><strong>hecho</strong></span><span class="eGenero"><strong>, cha</strong></span><span class="eLema"><strong>.</strong></span></p>
> <p style="margin-left: 2em; margin-bottom: -0.5em;"><span class="eEtimo"> (<a title="del participio irregular de">Del part. irreg. de</a> <em>hacer</em></span><span class="eEtimo">; <a title="latín, latino o latina">lat.</a> <em>factus</em>).</span></p>
> <p style="margin-left: 2em; margin-bottom: -0.5em;"><a name="0_1"></a><span class="eOrdenAcepLema"><strong> 1. </strong></span><span class="eAbrv"> <span title="adjetivo" class="eAbrv">adj.</span></span><span class="eAcep"> Acabado, maduro. <span class="eEjemplo"><em>Hombre, &aacute;rbol, vino hecho.</em></span></span></p>
> <p style="margin-left: 2em; margin-bottom: -0.5em;"><a name="0_2"></a><span class="eOrdenAcepLema"><strong> 2. </strong></span><span class="eAbrvNoEdit"> <span title="adjetivo" class="eAbrvNoEdit">adj.</span></span><span class="eAcep"> <a href="http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?LEMA=semejante&amp;SUPIND=0&amp;CAREXT=10000&amp;NEDIC=No#0_1"><span class="eReferencia"><strong>semejante</strong></span></a> (<span style="font-size: 0.9em;">‖ </span>que semeja). <span class="eEjemplo"><em>Hecho </em><em><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">U</span><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">N</span></em><em> le&oacute;n, </em><em><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">U</span><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">N</span></em><em> basilisco.</em></span> <span class="eEjemplo"><em>Hecha </em><em><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">U</span><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">N</span><span style="text-transform: uppercase; font-size: 72%;">A</span></em><em> fiera.</em></span></span></p>
> ...


----------



## Topo estepario (25 Oct 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De lo cual nos alegramos todos. En esta vida, además de diligencia, hay que tener un poco de suerte.
> 
> Post scr-iptum:



es una errata, no un error, pero gracias


----------



## nam (25 Oct 2009)

En mi empresa acaban de echar a dos, por "performance", vamos que no hacian el trabajo bien, una porque ni llegaba a tiempo al trabajo (eso si que no lo entiendo, no es algo que haya que hacer mucho esfuerzo). Yo tengo los ojos y oidos abiertos, por ahora voy bien con posibilidad de promocion en un par de meses, lo malo es que en mi departamento no hay nadie que pueda hacer mi trabajo asi de primeras...me veo que mi jefa va a intentar que me quede donde estoy.
Nunca se sabe. Cuando una empresa no tiene beneficios todos los cuellos estan bajo el hacha. Este anyo los resultados no son malos, asi que excepto por performance no veo que vayan a echar a gente por sistema.


----------



## REBANEADO (25 Oct 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues ya he hecho la entrevista.
> 
> Éramos 6 personas, después de presentarnos y comentar nuestros "éxitos" nos hicieron un test y luego ponernos de acuerdo sobre la valoración de los personajes de un relato.
> 
> Interesante.



Te han eliminado en la ultima prueba
La prueba escrita ultima era la mas importante
El relato no sirve para nada,tenias que haber echo algo inesperado
Escribir porque quieres el trabajo,lo bueno que puedes ser o algo que los 
impacte .
Siendo uno mas de la manada no conseguiras nada
La proxima vez en la ultima prueba habla de lo bueno que puedes ser,lo fiel
que serias a la empresa y que estarias dispuesto a todo
Mas o menos .........................


----------



## Enteradilla (26 Oct 2009)

Pues a mi ahora mismo me acaban de llamar de una entrevista a la que fui la semana pasada, no se si me han dicho una trola para consolarme pero sea así o no el resultado es el mismo; me han dicho que no he sido seleccionada pero que estaban entre el candidato finalmente seleccionado y yo y que a ver si se podían quedar con mi curriculum para futuras plazas no tener que sacar la oferta y llamarme directamente a mí o para futuras bajas.

Pues nada esto es como los rascas que siempre sale el siga buscando o el siga jugando.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (26 Oct 2009)

REBANEADO dijo:


> Te han eliminado en la ultima prueba
> La prueba escrita ultima era la mas importante
> El relato no sirve para nada,tenias que haber echo algo inesperado
> Escribir porque quieres el trabajo,lo bueno que puedes ser o algo que los
> ...



Si el relato no sirve para nada ¿por qué lo hacen? ¿les gusta perder el tiempo? Recuerda que el de RRHH estaba también allí.

En ningún momento nos pidieron escribir nada, solo un test. Y no nos dieron opción a chupapollismo así que dos piedras  .

Sigo aún sin entender ese tipo de pruebas si no es para empleos donde se necesiten dotes de comercial o similares.

Enhorabuena Topo, por lo menos nos das esperanzas a los demás.


----------



## Minicachalote (26 Oct 2009)

Para justificarse amigo para justificarse.

Preguntale a dilbertido. Paridas como ordenar cartulinas de colores como te salga de la polla. Al final de la entrevista lo mismo. Otra vez las cartulinas pa ver si las ordenas igual. Si no eres mujer te suda la polla porque solo distingues 16 colores y solo puedes usar 2 a la vez como el spectrum. Si eres algo mariconcete y te pones tacones pues 32 colores como el amiga.


No te quejes yo fui a una entrevista de trabajo y los muy hijos de puta no me dijeron nada. Tuve que ir la noche anterior y madrugar porque no tenia tren. Luego resulta que era una mierda de esas. Y encima media hora tarde.

Carnicas nunca mais.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (26 Oct 2009)

Bueno pues he tenido reunión con un alto responsable del area de seguridad de una charcutera 

Los proyectos de seguridad de sistemas de información en España simplemente han desaparecido

No me refiero a que hayan caido en picado un 20% o un 30% o un 70%. Simplemente que no hay proyectos que han desaparecido totalmente




Se están poniendo las pilas por sudamerica, pero de todas formas que ese mercado no es cómo el español y que los proyectos de las empresas locales (no un telefonica o BBVA) sólo te los llevas previo pago, que están teniendo muchos problemas en ese aspecto, que tienes que ir con el hermaníisimo de alguien para poder optar a dichos proyectos.



malos tiempos para la lírica


----------



## marianometrosexual (27 Oct 2009)

Tengo dudas, os cuento.

La situación en el trabajo a mejorado, el contrato termina a finales de diciembre pero me han comentado que me lo renovarán otros seis más.

Por otra parte creo que están a punto de llamarme para ser profesor sutituto de la Generalitat.

¿Qué os parece que debería hacer? ¿Seguir con el actual trabajo? ¿Irme de interino como profesor en la Generalitat?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Oct 2009)

Haga lo que haga, se puede usted arrepentir, pero en una tempestad como la que tenemos montada yo tiraría hacia el puerto más seguro. Ni idea de cuánto tiempo puede usted estar de profesor interino, pero seguramente serán más de seis meses.

PS: déles duro con la ortografía.


----------



## práxedes (28 Oct 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Tengo dudas, os cuento.
> 
> La situación en el trabajo a mejorado, el contrato termina a finales de diciembre pero me han comentado que me lo renovarán otros seis más.
> 
> ...



Trabaja de interino en la enseñanza. No te faltará trabajo (te llamarán cada vez más y hasta terminarás teniendo vacante durante un curso entero) y además, bien pagado y en condiciones dignas. Yo no lo dudaría un segundo.

Te lo dice alguien que ha trabajado como profesora interina muchos años.

Saludos.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (28 Oct 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> Bueno pues he tenido reunión con un alto responsable del area de seguridad de una charcutera
> 
> Los proyectos de seguridad de sistemas de información en España simplemente han desaparecido
> 
> No me refiero a que hayan caido en picado un 20% o un 30% o un 70%. Simplemente que no hay proyectos que han desaparecido totalmente



Un amigo mio estuvo en paro desde enero hasta junio y buscaba un puesto de consultor de seguridad junior. Pedía poco y busco en casi todas las charcuteras pero en ningún sitio le llamaban. En junio empezo en Indra y ahora le han llamado de PWC.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Oct 2009)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Un amigo mio estuvo en paro desde enero hasta junio y buscaba un puesto de consultor de seguridad junior. Pedía poco y busco en casi todas las charcuteras pero en ningún sitio le llamaban. En junio empezo en Indra y ahora le han llamado de PWC.



cuanto pedía de dinero? o cuantos años de experiencia tenía?


donde trabajó antes??


----------



## Topo estepario (29 Oct 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Tengo dudas, os cuento.
> 
> La situación en el trabajo *h*a mejorado, el contrato termina a finales de diciembre pero me han comentado que me lo renovarán otros seis más.
> 
> ...



Pues poniendo el verbo "haber" sin "h", casi que me quedaba donde estaba... ¡piensa en los niños, joer! 

Hijoputadas aparte :

Valora la situación de tu empresa, si realmente ha mejorado o si son los dichosos "brotes verdes"... si los que rigen los destinos de tu empresa son gente capaz o si van dando bandazos y han apretado el botón adecuado por casualidad.

El estar de interino te puede dar curro una buena temporada. Si puedes enterarte de la situación del tío que vas a sustituir (bien que esté en una comisión de servicios, o una excedencia, o una baja maternal) puedes tener pistas de cuánto se puede prolongar esa interinidad.

En esas cosas muchas veces es meter la cabeza y cuando te quieres dar cuenta estás haciendo la oposición con un montón de puntos 

Yo, desde luego, entre un curro de 6 meses (que nadie te asegura, ya que puedes ir a la calle en 2 meses) y trabajar para una administración, cobrando puntualmente el día 1 y con "espíritu" de funcionario, no lo dudaba


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Oct 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Me han enviado a la mierda
> 
> Otra vez será.
> 
> ...



Ánimo a por otra.


----------



## marianometrosexual (29 Oct 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Pues poniendo el verbo "haber" sin "h", casi que me quedaba donde estaba... ¡piensa en los niños, joer!
> 
> Hijoputadas aparte :



Joer que cagada, gracias


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (29 Oct 2009)

blackholesun dijo:


> cuanto pedía de dinero? o cuantos años de experiencia tenía?
> 
> 
> donde trabajó antes??



No tenía mucha experiencia en el tema (de ahí que buscase algo junior). El último año había estado con una beca ICEX en Asia.
Actualmente ronda los 25000 con algo variable.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Oct 2009)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> No tenía mucha experiencia en el tema (de ahí que buscase algo junior). El último año había estado con una beca ICEX en Asia.
> Actualmente ronda los 25000 con algo variable.



yo pedí 45000 y no me cogieron me dijeron que ahora mismo tenían todas los puestos ocupados y que era muy ingeresante etc etc


vamos que al menos que saliera un hueco muy de mi perfil durante mucho tiempo no me iban a llamar, esto fue hace dos años


----------



## marianometrosexual (19 Nov 2009)

Os cuento gente.

El 31 de diciembre se termina mi contrato, esta semana vino mi gerente a casa el cliente, no me dija nada, no dio a entender que no se renovaría pero no lo dijo explícitamente.

El curro a mejorado pero no es nada del otro mundo, a menudo me toca hacer muchas horas, y no siempre me las compensan.

Me apunté a una oferta de Infojobs, más cerca de casa. Hoy ha cambiado el estado a "En Proceso", no se si me llamarán.

Si me llaman y me ofrecen el curro ... ¿Qué os parece? ¿Cambio? ¿Algún consejo?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Nov 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Os cuento gente.
> 
> El 31 de diciembre se termina mi contrato, esta semana vino mi gerente a casa el cliente, no me dija nada, no dio a entender que no se renovaría pero no lo dijo explícitamente.
> 
> ...



Pues hombre, es que no das datos. ¿el nuevo curro sería mejor? ¿más dinero,menos horas, más seguridad...?

Si ves que es mejor pues vete, total, si intuyes que el 31 te largan no tienes mucho que perder no?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Nov 2009)

Por cierto, he creado un grupo social ya que no nos crean el subforo de trabajo, es éste

Burbuja Económica - Empleo, formación y emprendedores

No hay moderación ni necesita permiso para apuntarse, en principio es para que discutamos estas cosas y no se vayan perdiendo por el foro.

Os agradecería que me echarais una manita


----------



## ellison (21 Nov 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> PS: déles duro con la ortografía.



jajajajaj bonita frase para meter una falta

deles va sin tilde


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Nov 2009)

"Deles" sin tilde significa esto:


> dele.
> 
> (Del lat. delēre, borrar, destruir).
> 
> 1. m. Impr. En las pruebas de imprenta, signo con que el corrector indica al margen que ha de quitarse una palabra, letra o nota.



Por tanto, cuando se refiere al verbo "dar", debe escribirse con tilde diacrítica.

Un saludo.


----------



## josemazgz (21 Nov 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "Deles" sin tilde significa esto:
> 
> 
> Por tanto, cuando se refiere al verbo "dar", debe escribirse con tilde diacrítica.
> ...



Vaya owned a Ellison 

Edito. Me he hecho un self-owned



> 4.3. Formas verbales con pronombres enclíticos. Los pronombres personales me, te, lo(s), la(s), le(s), se, nos, os son palabras átonas que se pronuncian necesariamente ligadas al verbo, con el que forman un grupo acentual: si preceden al verbo se llaman proclíticos; si lo siguen, enclíticos (→ acento, 1.1b). Al contrario que los proclíticos, los pronombres enclíticos se escriben soldados al verbo: mírame, dilo, dáselo (pero me miró, lo dijo, se lo di). A diferencia de lo establecido en normas ortográficas anteriores, a partir de la Ortografía académica de 1999 las formas verbales con enclíticos deben acentuarse gráficamente siguiendo las reglas de acentuación (→ 1 y 2); así, formas como estate, suponlo, *deles se escriben ahora sin tilde por ser palabras llanas terminadas en vocal* o en -s, mientras que déselo, léela, fíjate llevan tilde por ser esdrújulas, y oídme, salíos, reírte, por contener un hiato de vocal cerrada tónica y vocal abierta átona. Las formas del imperativo de segunda persona del singular propias del voseo (→ voseo) siguen, igualmente, las reglas de acentuación; así, cuando se usan sin enclítico, llevan tilde por ser palabras agudas terminadas en vocal: pensá, comé, decí; cuando van seguidas de un solo enclítico, pierden la tilde al convertirse en llanas terminadas en vocal (decime, andate, ponelo) o en -s (avisanos, buscanos) y, si van seguidas de más de un enclítico, llevan tilde por tratarse de palabras esdrújulas: decímelo, ponételo.



http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=tilde2


----------



## ellison (21 Nov 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "Deles" sin tilde significa esto:
> 
> Por tanto, cuando se refiere al verbo "dar", debe escribirse con tilde diacrítica.
> 
> Un saludo.



¿Me puedes poner un ejemplo en que se pueda confundir el signo con que el corrector indica al margen que ha de quitarse una palabra, letra o nota en las pruebas de imprenta con el verbo dar?

En todo caso, si no estás convencido, puedes echarle un vistazo al link que ha encontrado josemazgz.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Nov 2009)

Vaaaale, si la RAE se pronuncia expresamente, me rindo. 

Pero no veo que en este caso concreto la RAE esté acertada. El que el sustantivo "dele" sea de uso muy poco común no hace imposible una confusión. 

En mi opinión es una incoherencia, porque, por ese mismo criterio, alguien podría aducir que la conjunción adversativa "mas", sinónimo de "pero", está casi en desuso (y es verdad), y dejar de acentuar el "más" de uso mucho más común. Juristas y programadores me entenderán.

Pero, ya que les hace ilusión  ...


----------



## josemazgz (21 Nov 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vaaaale, si la RAE se pronuncia expresamente, me rindo.
> 
> Pero no veo que en este caso concreto la RAE esté acertada. El que el sustantivo "dele" sea de uso muy poco común no hace imposible una confusión.
> 
> ...



O fue de "ser" o de "ir" no se diferencian con tilde. Creo que hasta mitad del siglo XX una de ellas se acentuaba.

La prueba es que el forero Pakirrín, que debe de tener unos 80 años , acentúa "fué"


----------



## marianometrosexual (23 Nov 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues hombre, es que no das datos. ¿el nuevo curro sería mejor? ¿más dinero,menos horas, más seguridad...?



No se si sería mejor, pero lo parece, el mismo sueldo pero mucho más cerca de donde vivo.



Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Si ves que es mejor pues vete, total, si intuyes que el 31 te largan no tienes mucho que perder no?



No se si me largarán, todavía no me han dicho nada al respecto y no se sí eso es bueno o malo.

¿Mucho que perder? No, además estoy apuntando a las listas de interinos de profesores de la Generalitat de Catalunya.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Nov 2009)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> No se si sería mejor, pero lo parece, el mismo sueldo pero mucho más cerca de donde vivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no sé, si le ves ventajas vete, pero vamos, lo que cuenta es como lo veas tú. Pide referencias de la nueva empresa a ver que tal es. Si tiene problemas económicos, laborales....

Eso lo puedes obtener por 5€ en las web como axesor y te evitas sorpresas desagradables.


----------



## marianometrosexual (7 Dic 2009)

Como ya os dije tengo un contrato de 6 meses, termina a final de año.

Existe una leyenda urbana que dice que si no me comunican antes de 15 días que no cuentan conmigo se renueva el contrato por otros 6 meses. ¿Es cierto?

¿Puede entender que si el día 15 de Diciembre no me han dicho nada me puedo considerar renovado?


----------



## marianometrosexual (21 Dic 2009)

Bueno, me acaban de llamar para decirme que me renuevan el contrato un año, así que como no me han llamado de ningún sitio me quedo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Dic 2009)

con un poco de suerte renuevo aqui par alos proximos dos años y medio:Baile::Baile:, pero todavía no es seguro, lo que tienen los contratos grandes que hasta el último momento no puedes dar nada por seguro


Sobre las consultoras las medidas planteadas han dado como resultado que nos e sangre tanto y puede parecer que ya se está bien

Ni mucho menos, la hora de consultor ha bajado y mucho a lo largo del año, y las consultoras que estaban sobredimensionadas o que tenían unos salarios por encima del resto han echado a mucha gente, pero no se consiguen ni nuevos contratos ni la palabra mágica a nivel de dirección, RECURRENCIA en los proyectos.


Los gerentes d emultinacionales se están hartando de viajar a otros paises, pero la apertura de oficinas en otros países no se puede hacer de un día para otro


Como siempre primero echan a la calle a las subcontratas, luego no contratan a nadie e intentan cubrir los puestos internos con gente interna, luego no renuevan los contratos


Hasta ahora me siguen llegando con cuentagotas casos de gente que lleva parada, pero desde ABRIL, lo que pasa es que la gente no lo ha querido decir en público, y claro ahora se dan cuenta que no pueden encontrar trabajo y se ponen nerviosos.


Hay dos casos de gente que han montado negocios por internet

Uno de masajes y otros de alquiler de trajes, ambos desde su casa, pero la cosa no creo que salga adelante


Otro caso de gerente de una gran consultora, es que los puestos altos, de gerencia para arriba no están bien valorados por el siguiente motivo

De gerente, director o socio tienes una labor de gestión, tines una labor de conocimiento, pero tienes otra labor comercial, con lo cual si te han echado de la empresa que estabas antes significa que tus habilidades comerciales no están muy afinadas, ya que si hubieras vendido algo no te hubieran echado ahora más que nunca se busca una cartera de clientes estables

Con lo cual imaginemos que tú ganabas antes unos 70.000 euros


Pero claro ahora ya no vas a ejercer una labor comercial, con lo cual imaginemos que te están bajando unos 30000 euros ya que esa labor comercial no la vas a ejecutar en la empresa cliente a la cual vas


Entonces han resultado unas bajadas (el único caso que me he enterado hasta ahora) bastante graciosas al ir a negociar el nuevo puesto


También hay otra dificultad añadida, que es la siguiente:

EL gerente o directivo tíene una barbaridad de formación, de cursos, y de experiencia, y claro no es tonto, va a pillar ahora mismo el puesto que se le ofrece por 30.000 euros, por lo menos para pagar la hipoteca


Pero que ppasa por la mente del de RRHH??

Pues que este tio cuando pase la crisis y llegue una oferta de 50.000 euros me deja tirado, con lo cual o encajas muy bien en el puesto y conoces a alguien dentro de la empresa, o simplemente te descartan. A la empresa le cuesta un dineral que esa persona se forme en el nuevo puesto y empiece a ser rentable, para que luego cuando empiece a producir simplemente se vaya y tengan que empezar el proceso desde el incicio.::


Así que supongo, no lo sé con seguridad, que hay muchos cv que se está ocultando mucha experiencia


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Dic 2009)

Han disminuido los gastos de las multinacionales o de las consultoras que es donde me muevo


Pero incluso desde la distancia se pueden ver cuales son las empresas que van a salir antes y después


Por ejemplo conozco a una multinacional, congeló todas las contrataciones en septiembre del año pasado, las clases de inglés, echó a las subcontratas, quitó los rentings, los viajes los canceló y los bajó a los estrictamente necesarios, no contrató a los becarios, y por supuesto llevan desde entonces con subidas cero

EN cambio otras han empezado a tomar medidas radicales ahora (como el renting de los coches), empezaron a no renovar contratos en abril


Pero claro, son simplemente medidas secundarias, no van al core del negocio, simplemente en los años buenos esto fue una orgía de gastos innecesarios que ahora los han recortado y mucho


Pero eso no significa que vendas mas, simplemente que gastas menos.


Esto es como cuando haces régimen, que si pasas de consumir 3000 calorías al días a 2000 calorías, pues te sientes mejor y adelgazas, pero el cuerpo humano al final se acostumbra a consumir o a funcionar con 2000 calorías, cuando un día vuelvas a las 3000 calorías vas a engordar, pero de todas formas no estás adelgazando de una manera sana, es decir, todo el mundo sabe que para adelagazar tienes que hacer ejercicio y sacar músculo que es lo que va a hacer que tu cuerpo queme grasas a lo largo de todo el día, por eso al final con los regímenes siempre vuelves a engordar y son cosas puntuales. Si tienes músculo (proyectos) puedes comer todo lo que quieras (gastos superfluos, formación, coches, comidas)


En el caso de la empresa todo esos mecanismos van a ser muy difíciles recuperarlos, pero son medidas transitorías que no resuelven el problema, es hacer régimen, pero sigues teniendo tanto músculo (proyectos) como antes, y la gente piensa, pues no vamos tan mal, estoy en forma porque he bajado cuatro kilos, pero el problema estas en que no haces todo el ejercicio necesario para sacar músculo(proyectos), y al final dentro de 4 meses te vas a ver que has engordado los 5 kilos que perdiste y sigues comiendo 2000 calorías.


¿Y te preguntas? Qué hago ahora? empiezo a consumir 1000 calorías?


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Dic 2009)

Oye black, ¿te has tomado algo extraño?

Hoy escribes un poco raro, no sé, como si fueses cagando pensamientos en la pantalla. 

No te lo tomes a mal, pero es que está todo un poco desconectado.


----------



## Txeco (21 Dic 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Oye black, ¿te has tomado algo extraño?
> 
> Hoy escribes un poco raro, no sé, como si fueses cagando pensamientos en la pantalla.
> 
> No te lo tomes a mal, pero es que está todo un poco desconectado.



Tu no eres del mundillo de la consultoría, no? 

Black está haciendo un vivo reflejo del mundo de la consultoria en el 2009.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Dic 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Oye black, ¿te has tomado algo extraño?
> 
> Hoy escribes un poco raro, no sé, como si fueses cagando pensamientos en la pantalla.
> 
> No te lo tomes a mal, pero es que está todo un poco desconectado.



estaba haciendo un informe

estaba mandando correos


aparte estaba contestando al telefono


y aparte estaba consultoando cosas por la web de canonistas


siento no haber terminado la carrera de periodismo par apoder escribir correctamente


pero vamos que esto es lo que hay ahora mismo


Añadiría que esto que pasa jode mucho a los socios y directores, ya que al bajar el ratio de hora por consultor, tu lo único que puedes hacer es no subirle al consultor (qué probablemente esté haciendo un buen trabajo) pero tu pierdes un montón, con lo cual va directito a tu variable



Ahora mismo se negocia de dos formas


1) o te hago las mismas horas por menos precio, jode a los de arriba
2) o por el mismo dinero te hago más cosas, jode a los de abajo.


Las consultoras prefieren la segunda opción porque jode al consultor, las empresas prefieren la primera opción y es la que al final se contrata


----------



## Loco_Ivan (30 Dic 2009)

Pues esta tarde he ido a una entrevista.

Me llamaron a mediodía. Es una ingenieria pequña, no pagan mucho (21.000 brutos) pero parecen profesionales y sinceros.

Me han dicho que en un par de semanas me dirán algo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Dic 2009)

despues del verano existió un oasis de tranquilidad


pero los numeros de grandes empresas están siendo entregaod ahora


y por lo que se desde hace un par de meses hasta ahora están haciendo micro eres en areas que antes eran muy estables en compañías muy grandes y muy estables


La gente de arriba se ha dado cuenta que siendo buenos no van a conseguir los margenes que quieres, así que han optado por otra opción reducir tamaño y tener más margén.


Estan echando a bastante gente por las noticias que me llegan de las empresas de software grandes


Y ahora mismo que sepa sólo hay dos empresas con proyectos grandes encima de la mesa

Telefonica y su SAP (su proyecto G_ _ a)

El Pantander y sus cambios de sistemas para poder competir con Goldman and Sachs:8llevan invertidos mas de 400 millones de euros), quieren ser el primer banco dle mundo y están apostando fuerte, por supuesto no en España


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Dic 2009)

Y cuando crees que volverá a ponerse en marcha la cosa?

Tan parado está todo? :8:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (31 Dic 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Y cuando crees que volverá a ponerse en marcha la cosa?
> 
> Tan parado está todo? :8:



pues mira a lo largo del año había mucho miedo, así que se reservaron parte del presupuesto y por supuesto nada de proyectos grandes


así que despues de verano vieron que el apocalipsis no había llegado y que había que gastar el presupuesto porque si no el año que viene te lo recortaban (si tu no gastas todo tu presupuesto al año que viene te lo recortan es ley de vida)

Así que en noviembre y diciembre ha existido un subidón de proyectos que se facturan ahora en diciembre y se ejecutan en enero febrero

y ahora están negociando los presupuestos, más o menos ha sido así todo en las consultoras lo de la negociación

1) El cliente ha negociado tarifas a la baja, asustando a los gerentes diciendo que la competencia estaba aquí, y que iban a tirar las tarifas (lo cual era verdad)

2) Luego el cliente les plantea bajar las tarifas y hacer lo mismo (esto jode a los directores)

3) La empresa consultora plantea hacer más cosas por el mismo precio (esto jode a los curritos de abajo que tienen que currar más)

4) Se llega a un entente cordiale, normalmente tirando hacia bajar las tarifas, y el gerente piensa que lo ha hecho bien

5) Pero de pronto empiezan a llegar las cifras a los directores con las previsiones del próximo año, y se empiezan a hacer los presupestos, y aquí está lo interesante

6)Al ver las previsiones los socios se han acojonado, porque aunque a nivel individual por proyecto no se pierde mucho, en la rentabilidad si tu no bajas los salarios esa negociación sale del variable de los de arriba., Así que los de arriba han pensado: "Ni de coña paso otro año así sin mi variable", asíq ue han mirado los sitios donde eran menos rentables, y se los están puliendo

7) Y en esas estamos ahora



No se previsiones, se que los clientes grandes están dejando la facturación de España como algo residual y se centran en latinoamerica sobre todo


Pero yo no veo que latinoamerica nos vaya a sacar del atolladero ya que como mucho durará un año más


En cuanto a las consultoras, cuanto más internacional eres más protegido estas, las consultoras españolas han empezado a final de año a moverse hacia latinoamerica, pero e sun moviemiento tardio, ya que hay mucha otras consultoras que llevan dos-3 años intentando hacer ese movimiento, porque no es llegar allí y besar el santo, ya que necesitas una infraestrucutra establa para acceder a proyectos grandes, y esa infraestructura sólo te la da los proyectos pequeños, y esos proyectos pequeños se negocian no en un contrato sino en un club de alterne como aquí la construcción (el nivel de corrupción alli es inimaginable)

Mis previsiones son

1) enero-febrero-marzo se ejecutan proyectos ya facturados el año pasado

2) abril-mayo-junio meses de cuchillos largos haciendo eres para cuadras las cuentas de mediado de año

3) vacaciones otra vez tranquila

4) bajón del consumo despues de vacaciones, y otra vez nervios, muchos nervios




Si la empresa va mas o menos bien cubrirá sus puestos con vacantes internas, si va mal esperate lo peor, así que no van a salir contrataciones salvo casos muy puntuales y cuestiones de vida o muerte


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Ene 2010)

Se me olvidó. Entrevista realizada el jueves.

Empresa constructora grande. Puesto para licitaciones.

Empiezan preguntandome con quien vivo. Luego que qué aficiones tengo, que les cuente el último libro que he leído, y algunas chorraditas más.

Luego que les cuente que tres cualidades se necesitan para mi trabajo. Después de decirlas pues que me autocalifique.

Luego de unas cuantas paridas más de ese calibre me sueltan el horario. De 9 a 14:00 y de 15:30 a 19:30. Sí amigos, en el horario va incluido una extra diaria, de entrada  y lo que luego "quieras" hacer claro. El sueldo por supuesto no me lo pueden decir hasta la segunda entrevista, aunque con ese horario y vivendo a casi una hora del lugar de trabajo pues me parece que no tengo muchas ganas de que me llamen para una segunda entrevista


----------



## Ni_muerta! (31 Ene 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Se me olvidó. Entrevista realizada el jueves.
> 
> Empresa constructora grande. Puesto para licitaciones.
> 
> ...



Y que haces de 14:00 a 15:30??? das un viaje de ida y vuelta en autobus??


----------



## unmediocremas (1 Feb 2010)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> Y que haces de 14:00 a 15:30??? das un viaje de ida y vuelta en autobus??



Pues posiblemente perder el tiempo y asquearte.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Feb 2010)

Ni_muerta! dijo:


> Y que haces de 14:00 a 15:30??? das un viaje de ida y vuelta en autobus??





unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues posiblemente perder el tiempo y asquearte.



Pues eso más o menos. 

Entre eso, la hora y media de coche y la hora extra by the face de entrada ( a saber luego las que te piden) pues ya me descarto yo solito. No hace falta la segunda entrevista para que me digan el sueldo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Feb 2010)

Pedazo oferta que me he encontrado. No pongo el nombre de la empresa por temor a denuncias, pero es que es "de emigrante"



> Cargo Vacante: ING TÉC-SUP INDUSTRIAL
> Área: Proyectos de Ingeniería
> Departamento: TÉCNICO
> Número de Vacantes: 1
> ...



Me extraña que no pidan ingles nivel proficiency y trilingüe francés-alemán-chino.


----------



## AMIPLIM (3 Feb 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pedazo oferta que me he encontrado. No pongo el nombre de la empresa por temor a denuncias, pero es que es "de emigrante"
> 
> 
> 
> Me extraña que no pidan ingles nivel proficiency y trilingüe francés-alemán-chino.



:8:
Con mandarlos a la mierda van listos.


----------



## Fuego azul (3 Feb 2010)

Joder, creia que era un mensaje de hoy, con tanta peña contando que le despiden, ya ni te fijas en la fecha ni en lo largo del hilo.

Espero halla encontrado algo el autor, no me voy a leer tanta pagina


----------



## Ni_muerta! (3 Feb 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pedazo oferta que me he encontrado. No pongo el nombre de la empresa por temor a denuncias, pero es que es "de emigrante"
> 
> 
> 
> Me extraña que no pidan ingles nivel proficiency y trilingüe francés-alemán-chino.



Madre mia, yo sabia que no me equivocaba al abandonar la carrera de ingenieria en segundo. Dile que yo en mi epoca de camarera con 19 años ganaba 1500, ah, y bebia by the face.


----------



## marianometrosexual (13 Feb 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pedazo oferta que me he encontrado. No pongo el nombre de la empresa por temor a denuncias, pero es que es "de emigrante"
> 
> 
> 
> Me extraña que no pidan ingles nivel proficiency y trilingüe francés-alemán-chino.



Es para presentarse y escupirles en la cara.


----------



## marianometrosexual (25 Feb 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Os cuento gente.
> 
> El 31 de diciembre se termina mi contrato, esta semana vino mi gerente a casa el cliente, no me dija nada, no dio a entender que no se renovaría pero no lo dijo explícitamente.
> 
> ...



Después de muchos días olvidada miro hoy en Infojobs y estoy Descartado así que todo sigue igual.

Me apetecería un cambio profesional pero tal como están las cosas, mi baja formación práctica y experiencia mediocre no creo que tenga nada que hacer.


----------



## Doctor Casa (27 Feb 2010)

Desde anteayer, *podéis apuntarme a mí tb* a la lista....

Entro en formación y/o periodo de prueba, y cuando comienzo a ser útil al equipo, cuando comienzo a ir bien y a asumir responsabilidades (la formación del puesto es bastante compleja), me voy fuera por no haber entrado con aires de jefecillo, sino con humildad y respeto. Y eso en el primer feedback que me daban!
_Poco liderazgo_, lo llaman ahora, al parecer. 

Para mear y no echar gota. Pero tiene sus lados buenos. 

Como algunos ya mentan por aquí, se daba por hecho que tirarías horas extras, y estaba muy lejos de casa, así que por ese lado un alivio. Estaba mal pagado además, teniendo en cuenta la complejidad y el estrés. 

Lo malo es buscar en estas circunstancias, pero lamentarse no arregla nada. A ver si funcionan las cosas. Con *mucha* suerte igual hasta encentro algo por aquí en Arganzuela...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Feb 2010)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> _Poco liderazgo_, lo llaman ahora, al parecer.
> 
> Para mear y no echar gota.



Probablemente querían decir "poco hijoputismo", "poco chupapollismo" y "poca prepotencia", valores muy apreciados en el ambiente laboral español.

Lo siento por usted.


----------



## marianometrosexual (4 Mar 2010)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Desde anteayer, *... me voy fuera por no haber entrado con aires de jefecillo, sino con humildad y respeto. Y eso en el primer feedback que me daban!
> Poco liderazgo, lo llaman ahora, al parecer.*



*



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:



Probablemente querían decir "poco hijoputismo", "poco chupapollismo" y "poca prepotencia", valores muy apreciados en el ambiente laboral español.

Lo siento por usted.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Entienden por liderazgo: gritar, insultar, ser chulesco, prepotente, pasar por encima de la gente, etc ..*


----------



## Gort (4 Mar 2010)

Nunca he entendido por qué no está este hilo en el principal.


----------



## Doctor Casa (5 Mar 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas. 

Tengo que decir que de momento voy tirando, dando clases de inglés por el barrio. Es mejor que entren 4 duros en casa a que no entre nada, no?


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Mar 2010)

Pues en mi curro las cosas no van mejor, sobra gente y esas cosas, puede tocarme (espero que no) hay gente que tiene mas papeletas...

Toca poner el ojete en casi todo y esas cosas a mi no me van, pero bueno...


----------



## marianometrosexual (5 Mar 2010)

Pues me ha salido una entrevista de trabajo para el próximo lunes.

Un trabajo con más responsabilidad en una zona que me gusta más.

Sólo tengo una duda ... si me preguntan porque quiero dejar mi actual trabajo no se que decirles ... no sería bueno hechar pestas de mis actuales jefes.

¿Alguna propuesta?


----------



## Limón (5 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Pues me ha salido una entrevista de trabajo para el próximo lunes.
> 
> Un trabajo con más responsabilidad en una zona que me gusta más.
> 
> ...



No hables jamas mal de tu empresa, te descartaran inmediatamente.

Cuenta cualquier milonga de desarrollo profesional y economico.


----------



## El Secretario (5 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Pues me ha salido una entrevista de trabajo para el próximo lunes.
> 
> Un trabajo con más responsabilidad en una zona que me gusta más.
> 
> ...




Umm afán de superación?, buscar nuevas metas?, porque me gustan tus ojos señor entrevistador?. ::


----------



## marianometrosexual (5 Mar 2010)

Limón dijo:


> No hables jamas mal de tu empresa, te descartaran inmediatamente.
> 
> Cuenta cualquier milonga de desarrollo profesional y economico.



¿Queda bien decir que quieres ganar más dinero?


----------



## Limón (5 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿Queda bien decir que quieres ganar más dinero?




Dilo de forma indirecta.

Busco un trabajo "con mayor responsabilidad y un crecimiento profesional Y POR SUPUESTO economico".


----------



## Doctor Casa (5 Mar 2010)

Pues sí, esa es una cosa que me jode de la gente de RRHH y la burbuja mundiyupera en la que viven... no puedes decir la verdad, aunque ellos saben que mientas. 
Si te has ido de un curro por un motivo, deberías poder decirlo, coño! 



> Pues me ha salido una entrevista de trabajo para el próximo lunes.
> 
> Un trabajo con más responsabilidad en una zona que me gusta más.



Felicidades...y mucha suerte!

¿Que opináis, en mi caso, de decir que "el empleo no era lo que yo esperaba, y busco algo más estimulante"? ....¿suena mal? 

Mierda de politicorrectismo, oyes.


----------



## marianometrosexual (7 Mar 2010)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues sí, esa es una cosa que me jode de la gente de RRHH y la burbuja mundiyupera en la que viven... no puedes decir la verdad, aunque ellos saben que mientas.
> Si te has ido de un curro por un motivo, deberías poder decirlo, coño!
> 
> 
> ...



Pensé lo mismo, en decir algo así como: "Me aburre mi actual trabajo"


----------



## samaruc (7 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Pensé lo mismo, en decir algo así como: "Me aburre mi actual trabajo"



En esos casos lo mejor es tirar de eufemismo: "Busco retos para desarrollar mi potencial profesional y que no encuentro en mi actual ocupación"

A los de RRHH con un mínimo de preparación previa y un pelín de psicología inversa te los comes con patatas. Siempre tiran de las mismas técnicas. Cuestión de ir ensayado.


----------



## Demostenes (8 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Pensé lo mismo, en decir algo así como: "Me aburre mi actual trabajo"





> ¿Que opináis, en mi caso, de decir que "el empleo no era lo que yo esperaba, y busco algo más estimulante"? ....¿suena mal?



No me gusta ninguno de los dos, da la impresión de que te vas a aburrir o te va a parecer poco estimulante en un par de años (o meses=) y les vas a dejar tirados. Además, en el segundo caso suena a que criticas a la empresa anterior.

Creo que la sinceridad normalmente se valora (aunque en este campo hay de todo tipo de flipados y a saber quien tienes delante...) pero siempre que se diga de manera diplomática.

Creo que debes decir lo del dinero, si bien quizás está bien de la manera que os han sugerido:



> Busco un trabajo "con mayor responsabilidad y un crecimiento profesional Y POR SUPUESTO economico"


----------



## El Secretario (8 Mar 2010)

Demostenes dijo:


> No me gusta ninguno de los dos, da la impresión de que te vas a aburrir o te va a parecer poco estimulante en un par de años (o meses=) y les vas a dejar tirados. Además, en el segundo caso suena a que criticas a la empresa anterior.
> 
> Creo que la sinceridad normalmente se valora (aunque en este campo hay de todo tipo de flipados y a saber quien tienes delante...) pero siempre que se diga de manera diplomática.
> 
> Creo que debes decir lo del dinero, si bien quizás está bien de la manera que os han sugerido:




Lo de la pasta es delicado. Tal como están las cosas como el que espere en la puerta diga algo así como:

-No me importa ser un esclavo y poner el culo con tal de trabajar porque voy desesperao. Eso parece que no pero también se valora.

Me acuerdo que pregunté a un empresario quienes eran los mejores trabajadores, (tenía de muchos países). El trabajo era sin cualificar. El me respondió. Depende. Cuando vienen aquí y pasan mucha hambre trabajan como máquinas. Me ha pasado con pakistaníes y con los chinos por ejemplo. Una vez asentados ya no trabajan tanto. 

El empresario juega con la necesidad, y no engañaros, la burbuja no es sólo inmobiliaria, lo es laboral también. En los dos casos se buscan gangas. 

Así de joía está la cosa.


----------



## damnit (8 Mar 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Coño, di la verdad. "En mi anterior empresa, solo se despidio a los conflictivos, los que reclaman derechos, los que nohacen horas extras sin cobrar, etc". Despues de esa contestacion, un profundo silencio y que valore el entrevistador.
> 
> Con la verdad por delante se llega a todas partes. Note olvides de la carta de recomendacion de tus jefes.
> 
> Suerte.



Puto, se te olvidó el tag de cierre [/ironia]


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Mar 2010)

Pues la semana que viene otra entrevista, aunque ya me han dejado caer que el sueldo va a dar risa. En fín, serafín.


----------



## muyuu (23 Mar 2010)

Demostenes dijo:


> No me gusta ninguno de los dos, da la impresión de que te vas a aburrir o te va a parecer poco estimulante en un par de años (o meses=) y les vas a dejar tirados. Además, en el segundo caso suena a que criticas a la empresa anterior.
> 
> Creo que la sinceridad normalmente se valora (aunque en este campo hay de todo tipo de flipados y a saber quien tienes delante...) pero siempre que se diga de manera diplomática.
> 
> Creo que debes decir lo del dinero, si bien quizás está bien de la manera que os han sugerido:



Yo dije que "mi trabajo no presentaba ya ningún reto para mi" y me cogieron.


----------



## marianometrosexual (23 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Pues me ha salido una entrevista de trabajo para el próximo lunes.
> 
> Un trabajo con más responsabilidad en una zona que me gusta más.
> 
> ...



Se me olvidó postear como me fue, sucedió el día de la nevada en Cataluña y se me pasó.

El curro era para ser responsable del departamento informático pero sería el único trabajador del departamento, o sea a currar a tope, mil horas al día peleando que mil frentes diferentes.

La empresa no era nada del otro mundo (compra-venta artículos de regalo), el sueldo tampoco (no llegaba a 17.000 € limpios anuales) y el que me hizo la entrevista me dijo que habían pasado apuros pero que ahora estaban bien porque habían conseguido crédito.

Le comenté que no dejaba mi actual trabajo para ir a trabajar a un empresa que depende del crédito (le hubiera dicho al que me hacía la entrevista que mejor sería que fuera buscando trabajo pero pasé).


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Mar 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> el que me hizo la entrevista me dijo que habían pasado apuros pero que ahora estaban bien porque habían conseguido crédito.



El tío de la entrevista te dijo eso?

Joder, impresionante la profesionalidad de la gente. Ahora, si conoces a alguien del sector le sueltas eso y que vayan a muerte con los precios para terminar de hundirlos.


----------



## Paisdemierda (23 Mar 2010)

jaja, yo dije que estaba cansado de perder tiempo en reuniones (2:30-3:30 horas diarias), (que solo sirven para justificar la inoperancia de los más inutiles, y hacer que la diferencia por productividad con ellos sea menor al trabajar yo menos horas reales) y en desplazamientos (1-3 horas diarias) y me cogieron.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (2 Abr 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues la semana que viene otra entrevista, aunque ya me han dejado caer que el sueldo va a dar risa. En fín, serafín.



Pues los mamones ni me han llamado para concretar la entrevista.  Joder, tengo la sensación esa de cuando le das el teléfono a una tía y te dice, ya te llamaré, y claro, aluego ni te llama ni la vuelves a ver.


----------



## marianometrosexual (3 Abr 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Pues los mamones ni me han llamado para concretar la entrevista.  Joder, tengo la sensación esa de cuando le das el teléfono a una tía y te dice, ya te llamaré, y claro, aluego ni te llama ni la vuelves a ver.



Muy poca seriedad y formalidad encontré en las entrevistas de trabajo a las que asistí.


----------



## Doctor Casa (3 Abr 2010)

No me extraña; además de que la edcación y la formalidad escasean, ellos lo entienden de forma unidireccional (tú en cambio sí que tienes que demostrarla en todo momento, mirado con lupa), y además como hay tanta gente que necesita un trabajo, se crecen y tratan a la gente fatal.
En general, al menos.

Nota positiva; anteayer me llamaron para entrevista telefónica de una gran marca de consumo, para más tarde hacer entrevistas cara a cara...Unas condiciones estupendas...

ya os contaré qué tal, pero lo malo es que están muy a tomar por culo y no tengo coche....tiene cojones que me pase esto, viviendo en Madrid centro...


----------



## marianometrosexual (13 Abr 2010)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> No me extraña; además de que la edcación y la formalidad escasean, ellos lo entienden de forma unidireccional (tú en cambio sí que tienes que demostrarla en todo momento, mirado con lupa), y además como hay tanta gente que necesita un trabajo, se crecen y tratan a la gente fatal.
> En general, al menos.
> 
> Nota positiva; anteayer me llamaron para entrevista telefónica de una gran marca de consumo, para más tarde hacer entrevistas cara a cara...Unas condiciones estupendas...
> ...



¿Alguna novedad?


----------



## Doctor Casa (14 Abr 2010)

Uh, pues se me había olvidado!!! ....pues no, no me han llamado, al menos de momento; creo que el no tener coche tiene algo que ver. 
Ya saldrá algo, aunque empiezo a preocuparme. 
¿Qué tal los demás? ¿Alguien con suerte?


----------



## marianometrosexual (14 Abr 2010)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Uh, pues se me había olvidado!!! ....pues no, no me han llamado, al menos de momento; creo que el no tener coche tiene algo que ver.
> Ya saldrá algo, *aunque empiezo a preocuparme*.
> ¿Qué tal los demás? ¿Alguien con suerte?



¿Y eso porqué?


----------



## Minicachalote (14 Abr 2010)

Pues el pobre se ha comido un marron de preferentes y esta en el paro como pa no preocuparse coño.

Revuelve cielo y tierra que las preferentes el banco tiene derecho pero no obligacion a recomprartelas. Es decir que puedes estar años sin cobrar un duro de renta porque el banco no gana dinero y cuando sale del bache puede recomprartelas a precio de mercado, es decir, la mitad y tu te quedas con cara de bobo la mitad de tu dinero y le has prestado a 0% de interes al banco durante x años.

Si has metido mucha pasta miralo ya. Luchalo primero con el defensor del cliente. Es parecido a la hoja de reclamaciones. y luego quejate al banco de españa si no te han dado el papelito de marras con la prueba de conocimientos financieros.

Gastate 50 pavos en consultar con un abogado.


----------



## Doctor Casa (15 Abr 2010)

* Pues empiezo a preocuparme porque encontrar trabajo empieza a parecer una cosa de fantasía...!!! 

* En cuanto a lo de las preferentes, *el caso es* que el dinero no es mío, sino de mi parienta, y su familia. Cuando ví (y leí) lo que habían firmado, me escandalicé mucho (pero que mucho!). Así que les comenté todo; las condiciones, restricciones, el folleto de alerta de la CNMV, ...todo. No les habían hecho el MIFID, y les han vendido esto como "renta fija" sin comentarles los riesgos del producto y esas cosas.
El caso es que tienen el convencimiento de que "_el del banco es su amigo_" **Facepalm**
Tras quedar alarmadas por lo que les conté y los documentos que les enseñé, todo se resolvío milagrosamente con una llamada al "amigo" del banco, que las tranquilizó y convenció. *Yo alucinando en colores*
...Algo hemos quitado de ahí, pero muy poco, desde luego. 
Es para llorar, desde luego. SOCORRO!





Lo de socorro va en serio...necesitaría un psicólogo para entender esta locura, y ver cómo tratarla, porqe además se ponen muy nerviosas con este tema (y esto se vuelve en mi contra...)
Pero ver cómo ocurre sin hacer nada, pues no es nada agradable.


----------



## Pepius (6 May 2010)

Apuntad otro más a la cuenta


----------



## artemis (6 May 2010)

Pepius dijo:


> Apuntad otro más a la cuenta



Joder :8: como esta la cosa... mi parienta tambien...


----------



## spamrakuen (6 May 2010)

Pepius dijo:


> Apuntad otro más a la cuenta



Joder... vaya mierda... 
Suerte hamijo!

Yo estoy a punto de agotar la prestacion... :


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

Pepius dijo:


> Apuntad otro más a la cuenta



Suerte.
-------


----------



## Dubois. (6 May 2010)

Pepius dijo:


> Apuntad otro más a la cuenta



mi primo, mi cuñada, mi padre y un recorte horario a mi madre.... 

y hace apenas veinte minutos, me ha llamado mi pareja para darme la noticia.


----------



## Dubois. (6 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Joer como está el panorama. Entre los que están sin trabajo : y los que no queremos trabajar ................España se va a pique. :´´(



y los que trabajamos aguantando, hasta los cojones de todo. 

Que el esfuerzo de pasar esto, teniendo que madrugar, pasarte el dia en un sitio que no te gusta, con gente que no te cae bien, y con jefes especuladores y explotadores.... la cosa no se cuanto va a durar, ni la paciencia.


----------



## artemis (6 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Joer como está el panorama. Entre los que están sin trabajo : y los que no queremos trabajar ................España se va a pique. :´´(



El problema va a ser como algun dia quieras ponerte a trabajar y veras lo jodido que esta... 8:


----------



## Beto (6 May 2010)

a mi me cambian de donde estoy a otra oficina. Si no fuera por una baja por maternidad que hay, estaria en la calle el mes que viene.

En septiembre veremos si me recolocan si me apunto a la lista.


----------



## Dubois. (6 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> A mí me pasaba lo mismo cuando trabajaba, por eso me puse a ahorrar como una hormiga hasta que conseguí vivir de las rentas (la herencia también ayudó ))



y cuantos años de mileurista hay que ahorrar para poder vivir de las rentas? y, las rentas de qué? los intereses que da el banco a ese sueldo mileurista? ::


----------



## Dubois. (6 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Ponerme a trabajar? ¿YO?
> 
> Mi religión me lo prohibe.



nos ha jodio, la tuya, la mia y la de cualquiera.

lo que te lo prohíbe es tu capacidad.


----------



## antmadspa (6 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¿Ponerme a trabajar? ¿YO?
> 
> Mi religión me lo prohibe.



Por un lado me pareces un capullo integral, pero por otro te envidio ::


----------



## antmadspa (6 May 2010)

Entonces soy una cigarra? Yo lo achaco a la suerte, depende de un monton de factores el que hoy puedas vivir sin trabajar y muchos seguro que son pura y dura suerte.
El haber estado el el momento y en el sitio oportuno, circustancias personales etc.


----------



## Doctor Casa (7 May 2010)

Os desviáis del tema! 

...Entre los que no trabajan, los que viven a costa de los demás, y los pocos que trabajan pero se sienten explotados, y por tanto no rinden como podrían, la verdad es que el panorama en cuanto a la productividad es para llorar.

UPDATE: ayer me llamaron para una entrevista y no veas qué risa. 
Me la medio hicieron por teléfono previa a la "de verdad". Me dijeron 10 minutos y al final fueron como 40!!! ...bueno era para verlo. El tío más falso que nada haciéndome preguntas que él mismo me dijo que estaban prefijadas, y de hecho había cosas que te preguntaban que ya habías respondido, sin que el tipo tuviera el criterio de omitirlas. Mecánico total y sin sentido común. 
Y qué preguntas. Parece que se las hubiera impreso de internet como ejemplo de entrevista anodina. Las preguntas más tipiquísimas y vacías. 

Bueno, el caso es que me remolonea para el tema del salario y me vende la empresa cosa fina. Son multinacional y eso, pero de aquella manera. 

El caso es que no era para vender la organización de eventos, sino para vender la asistencia a esos supereventos (a 2000 pavos por persona!), contactando con los "grandes ejecutivos". Me parto! 
Si a tu cliente le interesa tu producto, no necesitas teleoperadores para molestar!!!. Y si soy el presidente de Vodafone o algo así, me llegan todos los días invitaciones gratuitas y a dietas pagadas para que vaya a sitios a tutiplén.

Te lo venden como _ejecutivo de ventas_ pero es estar todo el día haciendo "puerta fría" pero por teléfono exclusivamente (cold calling). Y la recopilación de datos la haces tú por tu cuenta *fuera de horario*!!!! ....no se molestan en comprar una buena base de datos. Tienes que ir en plan rastero buscando como puedas en google y tal, e ir saltándote a las secretarias. Y en tu tiempo libre, ojo. 

Yo no salía de mi asombro. ¿Cómo se puede presentar esto como una oportunidad profesional buena?? Jo jo jo... sobre todo si vienes de dirigir un equipo, como es mi caso.... madre mía, menos mal que de momento voy llegando a fin de mes dando clases particulares, qué gentuza. Marcus Evans, se llama la empresa. Debe ser un quemadero de chavales en plan _tecnoguasa_. 
Eso sí, todos al teléfono con traje y corbata....me parto de risa.

Lo que he encontrado de gente que los pone a parir por ahí en internet es de flipar....pedir permiso para ir al aseo, controlan si estás al teléfono y cuánto tiempo, presión paranoica a saco....de los 2000 euros que vale una operación tú te quedas unos 70, va y viene gente a saco, sólo cobras si la operación está cerrada y pagada el mismo mes....ja ja ja. 

¿Qué os parece? ....por supuesto no fuí a la entrevista.


----------



## josemazgz (7 May 2010)

¡¡¡He encontrado curro!!!


----------



## karolaina93 (7 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> ¡¡¡He encontrado curro!!!



enhorabuena tio


----------



## josemazgz (7 May 2010)

karolaina93 dijo:


> enhorabuena tio



Gracias. Es por ETT, pagan una mierda, y en principio son dos meses.

Pero es un curro!!!


----------



## artemis (7 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> ¡¡¡He encontrado curro!!!



Enhorabuena, de que? 

Entonces no podras entrar tanto al foro... suerte para superar el mono de burbuja.info, llegaras a casa desesperado, pasaras de los niños y la mujer... directo a conectarte y leerte todo lo ocurrido en tu ausencia...


----------



## josemazgz (7 May 2010)

artemis dijo:


> Enhorabuena, de que?



Auxiliar administrativo.


----------



## lobomalo (7 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> Gracias. Es por ETT, pagan una mierda, y en principio son dos meses.
> 
> Pero es un curro!!!



enhorabuena maño!!!!...

sinceramente.. unos a currar y yo en la cuerda floja floja... floja...

..


----------



## Minicachalote (7 May 2010)

Yo no se como dais la enhorabuena. La enhorabuena se da cuando te jubilas a los 35


----------



## los lunes al solbes (7 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> ¡¡¡He encontrado curro!!!



Piensatelo bien que ahora llega el veraniki :.


----------



## josemazgz (7 May 2010)

los lunes al solbes dijo:


> Piensatelo bien que ahora llega el veraniki :.



Psssssssss....el veraniki me da igual, que mi santa curra como una enana y no nos podemos ir a ningún sitio.

Además, como he dicho, es para dos meses y no sé si me renovarán luego.


----------



## josemazgz (7 May 2010)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Yo no se como dais la enhorabuena. La enhorabuena se da cuando te jubilas a los 35



Cuando lleves casi quince meses de maruja, me lo cuentas...

Además, que las facturas no se pagan solas. Mi señora gana casi lo suficiente, pero lo que falta entre el casi y el total, se cubre con el colchón. Y el colchón sigue con cinco cifras, pero todo se acaba...


----------



## karolaina93 (8 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> Gracias. Es por ETT, pagan una mierda, y en principio son dos meses.
> 
> Pero es un curro!!!



nada tio tu palante que ya es una puerta abierta


----------



## muyuu (8 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> ¡¡¡He encontrado curro!!!



Felicidades.

Ya lo dice De la Vogue, la recuperación ya está aquí


----------



## Enteradilla (8 May 2010)

Muchas felicidades, a ver si hay suerte y más adelante te renuevan, o si es una mierda mejor que no te renueven y te salga luego otra cosa.

Sea como sea que te vaya muy bien!


----------



## Minicachalote (8 May 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> Cuando lleves casi quince meses de maruja, me lo cuentas...
> 
> Además, que las facturas no se pagan solas. Mi señora gana casi lo suficiente, pero lo que falta entre el casi y el total, se cubre con el colchón. Y el colchón sigue con cinco cifras, pero todo se acaba...



 me referia a que te dan la enhorabuena como si tuvieses un hijo o te tocase la loteria.

El curro es algo necesario pero no es ningun motivo para alegrarte.


----------



## artemis (8 May 2010)

Minicachalote dijo:


> me referia a que te dan la enhorabuena como si tuvieses un hijo o te tocase la loteria.
> 
> El curro es algo necesario pero no es ningun motivo para alegrarte.



Por desgracia, y tal y como estan las cosas, el curro es como si te tocase la loteria... puta crisis...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (8 May 2010)

Otro en la cuerda floja, este mes no hemos cobrado. Acabo de llegar de Lanzarote y me encuentro con todo el tomate. En cierto modo ir al paro no me preocupa, lo que me preocupa es que nos tengan en tierra de nadie. Josemazgz, ¡enhorabuena! 

Si me despiden con la adecuada indemnización (13 años), espero pegarme un añito en paro y disfrutar de las enanas. Por ahora sigo procesando la poca información que me han dado en estas 6 horas, muchas cosas que no cuadran y que seguramanente requerirán de vuestros consejos si el tema va a más.

¿cuanto tiempo me pueden tener sin cobrar? el dinero no es problema, pero estoy poco puesto en el tema y tampoco es plan de que me anden tomando por un gilipollas.


----------



## artemis (8 May 2010)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Otro en la cuerda floja, este mes no hemos cobrado. Acabo de llegar de Lanzarote y me encuentro con todo el tomate. En cierto modo ir al paro no me preocupa, lo que me preocupa es que nos tengan en tierra de nadie. Josemazgz, ¡enhorabuena!
> 
> Si me despiden con la adecuada indemnización (13 años), espero pegarme un añito en paro y disfrutar de las enanas. Por ahora sigo procesando la poca información que me han dado en estas 6 horas, muchas cosas que no cuadran y que seguramanente requerirán de vuestros consejos si el tema va a más.
> 
> ¿cuanto tiempo me pueden tener sin cobrar? el dinero no es problema, pero estoy poco puesto en el tema y tampoco es plan de que me anden tomando por un gilipollas.



Joder como esta el patio... espero que os lo solucionen pronto, ¿es grande la empresa? ¿q sector? lo digo porque como cierren creo os pagan menos indemnizacion, no se si la mitad...


----------



## Dubois. (8 May 2010)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Otro en la cuerda floja, este mes no hemos cobrado. Acabo de llegar de Lanzarote y me encuentro con todo el tomate. En cierto modo ir al paro no me preocupa, lo que me preocupa es que nos tengan en tierra de nadie. Josemazgz, ¡enhorabuena!
> 
> Si me despiden con la adecuada indemnización (13 años), espero pegarme un añito en paro y disfrutar de las enanas. Por ahora sigo procesando la poca información que me han dado en estas 6 horas, muchas cosas que no cuadran y que seguramanente requerirán de vuestros consejos si el tema va a más.
> 
> ¿cuanto tiempo me pueden tener sin cobrar? el dinero no es problema, pero estoy poco puesto en el tema y tampoco es plan de que me anden tomando por un gilipollas.




pues ya estas tardando en ponerte al dia, porque lo que tienes ahora es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

informate, teneis comite? si es asi habla con ellos, no delegues ni dejes que otros te digan lo que hacer o con que conformarte. Lucha por tus derechos, por poco que saques, mejor que nada... aun asi, si la empresa quiebra y va a concurso de acreedores... poco puedes hacer... informate, en serio, toma cartas en el asunto. Muchos se conforman con la indemnizacion asquerosa que dicen, algo es algo. Si hay que ir a juicio, se va. Pero hay que unir fuerzas. 

Suerte.


----------



## arroto (9 May 2010)

Acabo de leer esto:

Las empresas ahorran 80.500 empleos con las horas extras que no pagan - 9/05/10 - 2127603 - elEconomista.es

Lo mas triste son los comentarios, hay uno que ya no se que pensar.

En fin yo estoy trabajando, pero creo que en menos de 6 meses me veo trabajando fuera de este país, porque me he dado cuenta que trabajar aquí no sirve de nada, sobre todo porque ya, como se ve en el comentario que hay en la noticia anterior, las empresas son ineficientes, por tanto no tiene sentido hacer nada.

Editado: me acabo de encontrar esto otro, yo creo que relacionado con lo anterior, no se que pensar.......

Tras el absentismo, llega el "Presentismo laboral"

Saludos,

A.....


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (10 May 2010)

Pertenecemos a una empresa mediana grande, pero en realidad nuestra actividad no tiene nada que ver con la de la empresa madre, somos una empresa pequeña cara al público y con otro nombre. Nuestro negocio al completo esta valorado y tasado hace dos años en unos 9 millones de euros el total de la empresa incalculable con los datos que dispongo.

Como negocio sigue tirando aunque hemos flojeado, el problema aunque lo desconozco es que tengan pufos por otro lado y nos este afectando en cierta manera. Controlo toda la información de la empresa, no temo en que me la vayan a colar, tendrían mucho más que perder, espero no tener que llegar a tal situación.

Lo que más me mosquea es que según me han informado, un familiar de los dueños ha ido al paro y los de la oficina están en ERE. A los demás cargos altos, medios o básicos nos tienen igual pero sin cobrar.


----------



## un marronazo (10 May 2010)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Pertenecemos a una empresa mediana grande, pero en realidad nuestra actividad no tiene nada que ver con la de la empresa madre, somos una empresa pequeña cara al público y con otro nombre. Nuestro negocio al completo esta valorado y tasado hace dos años en unos 9 millones de euros el total de la empresa incalculable con los datos que dispongo.
> 
> Como negocio sigue tirando aunque hemos flojeado, el problema aunque lo desconozco es que tengan pufos por otro lado y nos este afectando en cierta manera. Controlo toda la información de la empresa, no temo en que me la vayan a colar, tendrían mucho más que perder, espero no tener que llegar a tal situación.
> 
> Lo que más me mosquea es que según me han informado, un familiar de los dueños ha ido al paro y los de la oficina están en ERE. A los demás cargos altos, medios o básicos nos tienen igual pero sin cobrar.



mirate en einforma si tu empresa está incluida en el RAI o si tiene reclamaciones por impagos a la SS.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (10 May 2010)

un marronazo dijo:


> mirate en einforma si tu empresa está incluida en el RAI o si tiene reclamaciones por impagos a la SS.



Por ahora voy a esperar un poco. Esta semana lo voy a hablar seriamente con mi compañero del alma y tengo que hacer una llamada a otra compañera que está de baja, seguramente no sabe nada y puede que sea mejor que se tire de baja unos cuantos meses a volver, currar y no cobrar.


PD: aunque mañana cobremos, las alarmas ya han saltado. Para estar así la verdad, prefiero el despido, indemnización, paro y buscarme la vida, que trabajo no me va a faltar, aunque este menos remunerado.


----------



## Doctor Casa (10 May 2010)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> , que trabajo no me va a faltar, aunque este menos remunerado.



De los que piensan o pensaban eso están las colas del inem llenas...

A no ser, claro que Vd. pertenezca a alguna rama del PPSOE  en cuyo caso le doy toda la razón.


----------



## artemis (10 May 2010)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Por ahora voy a esperar un poco. Esta semana lo voy a hablar seriamente con mi compañero del alma y tengo que hacer una llamada a otra compañera que está de baja, seguramente no sabe nada y puede que sea mejor que se tire de baja unos cuantos meses a volver, currar y no cobrar.
> 
> 
> PD: aunque mañana cobremos, las alarmas ya han saltado. Para estar así la verdad, prefiero el despido, indemnización, paro y buscarme la vida, que trabajo no me va a faltar, aunque este menos remunerado.



¿No os han dado ninguna explicacion de porque no hais cobrado aun este mes? :8:


----------



## marianometrosexual (10 May 2010)

Cinco charcuteras peleándose por un puesto de trabajo en la zona de Tordera (Barcelona)

El cliente final (creo que una de las empresas del señor más rico de España) pagará una mierda por un currela entregado y si no les gusta al cabo de unos meses a la calle y a por otro.

Está claro que la crisis a algunos les va de puta madre.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (10 May 2010)

bueno chicos

la cosa se pone malita en mi trabajo

ya os contare si me libro o no


----------



## kukaña (10 May 2010)

federicoterron dijo:


> Esa es la mejor excusa para justificar el despido.



total , es la misma que te van a poner ellos para no contratarte.

es una comida de pollas a dos bandas

suerte de todas formas.


----------



## kukaña (10 May 2010)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Eso no era un trabajo. Sino ser asesino a sueldo tambien lo seria.
> 
> 
> Me alegro de no ser el unico gilipollas que deja los trabajos por tener un minimo de etica y moral.



hombre , los militares cobran y dicen que es un buen trabajo, que se tocan los huevos a dos manos


----------



## marianometrosexual (11 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos
> 
> la cosa se pone malita en mi trabajo
> 
> ya os contare si me libro o no



Pues un amigo que trabaja en una charcutera me ha comentado que el viernes ventilaron a dos más.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (11 May 2010)

artemis dijo:


> ¿No os han dado ninguna explicacion de porque no hais cobrado aun este mes? :8:



Si, que no hay pasta. El mes pasado tuvimos paga extra y con lo que llevamos ingresado no cubre los sueldos de este mes. 

Pero el tema es más complejo, realmente si quisieran podrían tener pasta suficiente en la cuenta para hacer el traspaso de las nóminas, pero el sistema de facturación no lo quieren cambiar. Vamos que lo que siguen haciendo primero es repartir entre los socios una parte de la facturación a final de mes y luego cobramos los demás. Es la primera vez que no llega con el primer tipo de facturación, tan solo facturando más en la primera opción y dejando más bajo el segundo tipo de facturación cobraría toda la plantilla.

Aunque no dispongo de los datos económicos de los otros negocios, puede que estuviesen cubriendo pufos de otros temas con nuestros beneficios y ahora que nuestros ingresos han bajado anden pillados.

A todo esto hay que añadir otro problema, han reducido costes fijos al máximo cuando las cosas iban bien, el recorte de gastos es casi imposible, dependemos exclusivamente de mejorar los ingresos.


----------



## Doctor Casa (11 May 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Cinco charcuteras peleándose por un puesto de trabajo en la zona de Tordera (Barcelona)
> 
> El cliente final (creo que una de las empresas del señor más rico de España) pagará una mierda por un currela entregado y si no les gusta al cabo de unos meses a la calle y a por otro.
> 
> Está claro que la crisis a algunos les va de puta madre.



Lamentablemente, es una práctica extendida y tiene un nombre horrible. Se llama a esto hacer "*body shopping*". 
Saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## sebososabroso (11 May 2010)

Cada día el trabajador tiene menos derechos, la antigüedad ya no es un valor que determinaba estabilidad en la empresa.
A mi me espera cuatro meses de desierto en el cobro (nada de sueldos a todos los niveles de la empresa) será un duro verano, al menos para mi.


----------



## artemis (11 May 2010)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Cada día el trabajador tiene menos derechos, la antigüedad ya no es un valor que determinaba estabilidad en la empresa.
> A mi me espera cuatro meses de desierto en el cobro (nada de sueldos a todos los niveles de la empresa) será un duro verano, al menos para mi.



En serio que os han dicho que vais a estar trabajando cuatro meses sin cobrar??? :8: cada dia estoy mas asustado... joder... y los jefes no andan vendiendo sus cochazos y demas para poder pagar a sus trabajadores??? y donde han ido todas las ganancias anteriores???


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 May 2010)

bueno chicos


todavía no es seguro, pero me parece que hay que ir preparando el plan B.


Gano 40.000 y tengo ahorrado (con lo que me den del paro) cerca de 40.000


El plan consiste principalmente en aprender inglés perfecto.

Cuando empiece a cobrar el paro en España, yo le hecho nos dos meses, me piro para allí. Estoy en un hostel una o dos semanas


Luego alquilo piso compartido (area 3), supongo que al no tener trabajo tendré que pagar bastante por adelantado



Y luego estudiar mucho, sacándome certificaciones (cuestas 500 euros de media con que añada otro par al cv, mas el master, carrera de ingenieria y las dos que tengo estaré preparado) y estudiando inglés


Tengo experiencia de 4 años en la empresa numero 1 de londrés, aunque echaron hace 1 año a todo el mundo que no uera inglés, mas otros 5 años en otras dos consultoras internacionales, evidentemente me tengo que olvidar del conseguir trabajo de proyect manager, y empezar otra vez desde abajo.



Antes de que me echen intentaré moverme por otras areas de la empresa, pero al llevar poco tiempo (2 años) supongo que no tengo muchos conocidos donde apoyarme


----------



## Elputodirector (11 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos
> 
> la cosa se pone malita en mi trabajo
> 
> ya os contare si me libro o no



Si tienes que vender los palos de golf.... te oferto un 20% sobre su valor facial :: :: :: ::

Es coña, que no sea nada


----------



## HAuslander (11 May 2010)

Lo edito ya que, sin lugar a dudas, esta fuera de lugar.

Lo siento


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (11 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Si tienes que vender los palos de golf.... te oferto un 20% sobre su valor facial :: :: :: ::
> 
> Es coña, que no sea nada



tengo los primeros hibridos que salieron


son los adams idea tech os, con unas varillas de grafito de flexibilidad R.


Las varillas son muy muy buenas


A mi me costaron "brand new" en estados unidos por 300 euros puestos en casa, aqui cuestan 1000 euros


Estoy muy contentos sobre todo por los hibridos, el toque es un poco especial


A ti te recomiendo unos clásicos


los calloway X-14 con varilla de hierro

O los ping 2 eye también con varilla de hierro con flexibilidad Stiff, estos últimos los probbe el otro día montado sobre unas varillas rifle de 5.5. No veas el toque que tenían me quede alucinado. Cuestan en España 450 euros. Aunque luego tengas que comprar unos híbridos en condiciones


----------



## candil (11 May 2010)

HAuslander dijo:


> Bueno, bueno.... Fiestaaaaa!!
> 
> Veo que la cosa se pone "calentita" en Hispanistan ::
> 
> ...



Tu comentario "sobra".
Te has equivocado de hilo, chaval.


----------



## HAuslander (11 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Tu comentario "sobra".
> Te has equivocado de hilo, chaval.




Post borrado.

Tienes toda la razón en tu comentario.

Un saludo


----------



## candil (11 May 2010)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Por ahora voy a esperar un poco. Esta semana lo voy a hablar seriamente con mi compañero del alma y tengo que hacer una llamada a otra compañera que está de baja, seguramente no sabe nada y puede que sea mejor que se tire de baja unos cuantos meses a volver, currar y no cobrar.
> 
> 
> PD: aunque mañana cobremos, las alarmas ya han saltado. Para estar así la verdad, prefiero el despido, indemnización, paro y buscarme la vida, que trabajo no me va a faltar, aunque este menos remunerado.



Mucha suerte.


----------



## sebososabroso (11 May 2010)

artemis dijo:


> En serio que os han dicho que vais a estar trabajando cuatro meses sin cobrar??? :8: cada dia estoy mas asustado... joder... y los jefes no andan vendiendo sus cochazos y demas para poder pagar a sus trabajadores??? y donde han ido todas las ganancias anteriores???



Por suerte los jefes son de lo mas normal, llevan mas de un año sin ver ni un duro, (tienen patrimonio pero no puede hacer nada ahora) es una cosa puntual, y sabemos de buena manera que dentro de cuatro meses son 5 millones de euros, esto pasa por trabajar con empresas públicas.

Alguien me pasa algo de calderilla para el café? :S


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 May 2010)

llevo 7 años en esto de la consultoría y el día de hoy lo definiría como 

aterrador...

estamos en una sala del cliente

ya se han cargado a 3

entre el gerente y dice que quiere hablar contigo


por ahora me libro, me piro a comer y espero no tomar mucho vino


luego os cuento como ha terminado la tarde


----------



## artemis (12 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> llevo 7 años en esto de la consultoría y el día de hoy lo definiría como
> 
> aterrador...
> 
> ...



Bueno, un match-ball salvado... tengo una conocida que trabaja para una gran empresa relacionada con ogm que cuenta que aquello parece entre fantasmas, cada vez mas gente cruza al otro lado (al inem)


----------



## Pepe_hipotecado (12 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> El plan consiste principalmente en aprender inglés perfecto.
> 
> Tengo experiencia de 4 años en la empresa numero 1 de londrés, aunque echaron hace 1 año a todo el mundo que no uera inglés, mas otros 5 años en otras dos consultoras internacionales, evidentemente me tengo que olvidar del conseguir trabajo de *proyect *manager, y empezar otra vez desde abajo.



Efectivamente, necesitas mejorar tu nivel de inglés... anda que como en la carta de presentación para Londres digas que trabajas de esto


----------



## Yeyanbi (12 May 2010)

Suerte, black


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 May 2010)

calma tensa, ya se ha parado por hoy todo


supongo que mañana o esta semana más


así se lo hemos contado:S:S


hoy me he librado :fiufiu::fiufiu:, pero esto es peor que la peli de la lista de schindler:´´(


----------



## Deibis (12 May 2010)

Pues ya me he puesto manos a la obra para buscar curro fuera de Hispanistán. Y en junio haré un curso intensivo de inglés en el British Council y empezaré con otro intensivo de alemán (ni puta idea de nada) en el Goethe Institute. Si no me sale nada para antes de agosto, me iré con la contraria a Alemania hasta final de año (va a hacer una estancia de investigación), y solo me dedicaré a aprender alemán y seguiré adelante con el inglés (y seguiré buscando curro of course).

Para quedarme en mi casa prefiero irme con ella. Tal vez por no tener ni idea de alemán debería irme a otro país para dominar del todo el inglés, pero después de casi 3 años cada uno en una ciudad distinta me apetece más lo de Alemania. Y sino me sale nada allí o en otro país, cuando acabe el año y ella se tenga que volver me puedo ir a alguno de los países de habla inglesa.

Y mientras tanto, a parte de los cursos de idiomas, cursos online del COIT, que aunque valen una pasta, necesito y quiero formación en otros sectores para no estancarme (espero que no sea demasiado tarde).


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 May 2010)

Deibis dijo:


> Pues ya me he puesto manos a la obra para buscar curro fuera de Hispanistán. Y en junio haré un curso intensivo de inglés en el British Council y empezaré con otro intensivo de alemán (ni puta idea de nada) en el Goethe Institute. Si no me sale nada para antes de agosto, me iré con la contraria a Alemania hasta final de año (va a hacer una estancia de investigación), y solo me dedicaré a aprender alemán y seguiré adelante con el inglés (y seguiré buscando curro of course).
> 
> Para quedarme en mi casa prefiero irme con ella. Tal vez por no tener ni idea de alemán debería irme a otro país para dominar del todo el inglés, pero después de casi 3 años cada uno en una ciudad distinta me apetece más lo de Alemania. Y sino me sale nada allí o en otro país, cuando acabe el año y ella se tenga que volver me puedo ir a alguno de los países de habla inglesa.
> 
> Y mientras tanto, a parte de los cursos de idiomas, cursos online del COIT, que aunque valen una pasta, necesito y quiero formación en otros sectores para no estancarme (espero que no sea demasiado tarde).





cuantos años tienes??


----------



## Deibis (12 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> cuantos años tienes??



27, ingeniero de teleco. No seas duro conmigo :´(


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (12 May 2010)

Deibis dijo:


> 27, ingeniero de teleco. No seas duro conmigo :´(



no no

tu tienes la vida por delante


yo ya soy viejo tengo 34, pero todavía con energías para coger el petate e irme a otro país


Me estoy imaginando la vida que me pegaría en Londres con 40.000 euros y con el paro máximo y la verdad no me voy a poner a llorar si me echan.


----------



## guajiro (12 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> no no
> 
> tu tienes la vida por delante
> 
> ...



Si tienes energias y viendo las chinitas de tu perfil me iria a algun sitio del sureste Asiatico y no te ibas a acordar de Londres en tu puñetera vida. Londres esta poco mejor que España ahora mismo. 

Puedes aprender ingles en sitios tan variopintos como Filipinas (todo el mundo habla ingles americanizado) o Singapore (menos recomendable por el chinglish). Y tus ahorros se van a estirar mucho mas.

Ademas si en tu CV tienes empresas multinacionales conocidas, ya tienes el pescado comprado.

Claro que eso es lo que haria yo.


----------



## Doctor Casa (26 May 2010)

Bueno chavales, he de daros la noticia de que he encontrado un currillo que no es gran cosa pero ayuda a ir tirando. Además es de un poco más de media jornada, con lo que a un lonchafinista como yo (tengo pocos gastos) me llega y además con bastante tiempo libre. 

La parte mala: horario partido, pero bueno, el tiempo libre es contrapartida. Así tb puedo mantener a alguno de mis alumnos (de clases particulares). 

Esperemos que dure al menos un tiempo!!


----------



## Beto (1 Jun 2010)

Beto dijo:


> a mi me cambian de donde estoy a otra oficina. Si no fuera por una baja por maternidad que hay, estaria en la calle el mes que viene.
> 
> En septiembre veremos si me recolocan si me apunto a la lista.




Me recuerdan? Hoy era el cambio de oficina....pero me han dicho que no podian mantenerme el puesto. Asunto "finiquitado", soy una estadistica!:


----------



## artemis (1 Jun 2010)

Beto dijo:


> Me recuerdan? Hoy era el cambio de oficina....pero me han dicho que no podian mantenerme el puesto. Asunto "finiquitado", soy una estadistica!:



Pfffff como esta el patio, suerte


----------



## marianometrosexual (1 Jun 2010)

Beto dijo:


> Me recuerdan? Hoy era el cambio de oficina....pero me han dicho que no podian mantenerme el puesto. Asunto "finiquitado", soy una estadistica!:



¡¡¡Ánimos!!!


----------



## Beto (1 Jun 2010)

Gracias!! como no tengo hipoteca ni gastos importantes, de momento no tengo problema. ahora es tiempo de reciclarme, estudiar y ver como va todo


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

pues nada ayer acabo mi proyecto por recortes prespuestarios


todo el mundo muy contento conmigo pero se acabó lo que se daba


hoy estoy aqui en la ofi sin hacer nada, sin proyecto asignado, esperando a ver que pasa, tomandome las cosas con calma


ya os contaré cuando consiga otro proyecto (si lo consigo)


----------



## adrlana (1 Jun 2010)

bueno conforeros 


































YO TAMBIEN ME VOY AL PARO!!! ya lo imaginaba,pero hoy me lo han confirmado estaba hasta las narices del curro, pero bueno, trabajo era al menos


----------



## sebososabroso (1 Jun 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> bueno conforeros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siento oírte, animo. :rolleye:


----------



## Poitiers (1 Jun 2010)

Muchos ánimos adriana..


----------



## Dubois. (1 Jun 2010)

Suerte Adri, espero que sea para mejorar.


----------



## Deibis (1 Jun 2010)

Llega el veranito y con él recortes... ánimos a los desgraciadamente nuevos caídos.


----------



## HAuslander (1 Jun 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues nada ayer acabo mi proyecto por recortes prespuestarios
> 
> 
> todo el mundo muy contento conmigo pero se acabó lo que se daba
> ...




Trabajabas en una cosultora, no? En Spain?

Tan mal estan las cosas??

Yo ando sondeando el mercado Hispanistaní para volverme, y aunque se nota bajonazo, hay cosas interesantes. Hay empresas que pueden seguir ofreciendo puestos interesantes y sueldo acordes.

Por eso me estrania que con lo bien que te iba, la cosa se pare "definitivamente"


----------



## Telecomunista (1 Jun 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> bueno conforeros
> 
> YO TAMBIEN ME VOY AL PARO!!! ya lo imaginaba,pero hoy me lo han confirmado estaba hasta las narices del curro, pero bueno, trabajo era al menos





Lo siento, camarada. Espero que encuentres rápido. Suerte!


----------



## adrlana (1 Jun 2010)

gracias a todos por vuestro apoyo, bueno aprovechare el tiempo para salir con los perros, hacerles ropita (si he caido en ese perverso mundo cursi y visillero de vestir a los animales, pero bueno, al menos los hago yo) y sobre todo, limpiarle un poco la cara al piso, basicamente pintar las paredes....tambien me gustaria cambiar el sintasol de la cocina, porque esta muy muy muy viejo...........eso si......... ocupar el tiempo de paro,gastaondo dinero.......no lo veo tampoco muy consciente.......... por supuesto, ya he empezado a buscar trabajo,por supuesto.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

HAuslander dijo:


> Trabajabas en una cosultora, no? En Spain?
> 
> Tan mal estan las cosas??
> 
> ...



hombre me iba muy bien, y tenía un puesto bastante resultón en España justo en lo que estaba especializado


pero como todo tiene su fin , pues eso ahora a la oficina, y supongo que un proyecto en un sitio no tan resultón y no tan chulo


a mi las cosas me iban y me van muy bien, pero ya me estoy cansando un poco de la empresa

en fin ya os iré contando


y la cosa en lo que yo estoy especializado esta un poco de bajón, y si estaba en una consultora, espero que con estos dos ultimos años que he sacado brillo al cv pueda moverme a algo mejor si en donde estoy ahora no sale nada


----------



## artemis (1 Jun 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> gracias a todos por vuestro apoyo, bueno aprovechare el tiempo para salir con los perros, hacerles ropita (si he caido en ese perverso mundo cursi y visillero de vestir a los animales, pero bueno, al menos los hago yo) y sobre todo, limpiarle un poco la cara al piso, basicamente pintar las paredes....tambien me gustaria cambiar el sintasol de la cocina, porque esta muy muy muy viejo...........eso si......... ocupar el tiempo de paro,gastaondo dinero.......no lo veo tampoco muy consciente.......... por supuesto, ya he empezado a buscar trabajo,por supuesto.



Joder adri, lo siento, pues ahora no se supone que viene una epoca buena con la puesta a punto de los coches? de todas maneras explora maneras de ganar dinero con tus conocimientos, ahora se estan poniendo de moda los boxes para arreglase uno mismo el coche, podrias arreglar coches y llevarte tu toda las ganancias... (en caso de hacerlo quiero el 0,7% de los beneficios :fiufiu


----------



## adrlana (1 Jun 2010)

bueno la satisfaccion que me queda, es, que he dejado al jefe planchado,porque me ha metido a la oficina y me dice, bueno no se si sabras que se te termina el contrato y le digo,si,claro el 17 y me dice, si,bueno pues hemos decidido no renovarte y yo le he dicho con una sonrisa en la cara, ya tranquilo,si ya lo sabia, donde hay que firmar? he firmado me he levantado y me he ido,segun me han dicho se le ha quedado una cara de....lo que es, imbecil, de mucho cuidado, me jode quedarme en paro,pero por fin voy a dormir tranquila,me da penita los compis 
Espero que a mi chico le vaya bien la empresa porque...esta el tema jodido........


----------



## gonza_rioja (1 Jun 2010)

Mucho animo a todos


----------



## sebososabroso (2 Jun 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> bueno la satisfaccion que me queda, es, que he dejado al jefe planchado,porque me ha metido a la oficina y me dice, bueno no se si sabras que se te termina el contrato y le digo,si,claro el 17 y me dice, si,bueno pues hemos decidido no renovarte y yo le he dicho con una sonrisa en la cara, ya tranquilo,si ya lo sabia, donde hay que firmar? he firmado me he levantado y me he ido,segun me han dicho se le ha quedado una cara de....lo que es, imbecil, de mucho cuidado, me jode quedarme en paro,pero por fin voy a dormir tranquila,me da penita los compis
> Espero que a mi chico le vaya bien la empresa porque...esta el tema jodido........



Mi mujer está aprendiendo Ingles, Alemán y Valenciano, es un buen momento de hacer este tipo de cosas, sino te volverás loca (mas claro está) lo importante es no caer en una espiral de vagancia que de eso no se sale.


----------



## Asturiano (2 Jun 2010)

Ánimo, no es mala época para encontrar trabajo, suerte y sino descansa y disfruta un poco del verano con la familia y tu perros.


----------



## Doctor Casa (2 Jun 2010)

Mucho ánimo a todos y aprovechad el tiempo "libre" aprendiéndo cosas. 

Acualización: en lugar de jornada parcial, me he quedado sin tanto tiempo libre y serán las 35 horas semanales........todo tiene pros y contras, pero vamos que me había hecho a la perspectiva de tener tiempo libre. 

He empezado hoy, y parece no estar mal el lugar; hay buen rollo


----------



## Aldarius (14 Jun 2010)

Adriana, el único hecho de mezclar mujer-mecánica ya supone un plus en caso que quisieran contratarte. Almenos aunque sea bajo un razonamiento tan machista como que quieran regalarse la vista. El resto consiste en que lo sepas hacer bien, pero eso no lo pongo en duda.

Chicos, el miercoles empiezo a trabajar en Everis. Sé que no es el mejor lugar para encontrar trabajo, ni ahora ni nunca, pero entre eso o agotar el año de paro que me queda, o no agotarlo trabajando en almacenes que será una experiencia que no me servirá de nada, mejor esto.
Por otra parte, a las 16h tengo otra entrevista, en una tal Hays. En principio se lo iba a decir a la chica que me llamó, pero me ha causado curiosidad al ver que sólo con un año de experiencia en el lenguaje, ni ninguna habilidad en especial, el salario estaba en el rango de 25K-35K (en la propia web, en Infojobs ni siquiera lo habían puesto, supongo que por no recibir avalancha de candidatos). Iré a la entrevista para comprobarlo, y ya puestos, para ver si el accento europeo/del este de la chica se corresponde con lo que me encuentro XD
Y por otra parte... hará un mes más o menos, recibí dos llamadas telefónicas. Dos ett's que ni siquiera publicaban oferta, y se dedicaban a mirar CV's en la base de datos, una para Everis Murcia, e irme a trabajar a Alicante... y otra de una ETT de Madrid para ir a Alemania, que tonto de mi dije que no porque me pilló con la guardia baja ¬¬

Pero bueno, ya he acabado con el tocho. Suerte a todos con la búsqueda.

EDITO: Y hoy 5 ofertas de Programador, 2 de ellas con experiencia en banca y 3 de ellas específicamente en el Banco Sabadell. La ostia XD.


----------



## marianometrosexual (14 Jun 2010)

Aldarius dijo:


> ... el miercoles empiezo a trabajar en Everis. Sé que no es el mejor lugar para encontrar trabajo, ni ahora ni nunca, pero entre eso o agotar el año de paro que me queda, o no agotarlo trabajando en almacenes que será una experiencia que no me servirá de nada, mejor esto.
> Por otra parte, ...



No, no es el mejor lugar, pero suerte.


----------



## Poitiers (14 Jun 2010)

Felicidades Aldarius, espero que te vaya muy bien


----------



## Thera (14 Jun 2010)

Suerte a los que os habéis quedado en paro. 

La gente de mi entorno que cayó el año pasado se ha reincorporado en el 100% de los casos (4 personas en 4 campos diferentes), 2 de ellas mediante especialización en la formación orientado a las ofertas más demandadas que encajaran en el perfil y en los gustos propios, que es tontería trabajar amargado (innovación, posicionamiento web, etc).

No caigáis en el desánimo!


----------



## marianometrosexual (14 Jul 2010)

¿Como va el tema chicos/as?


----------



## Doctor Casa (15 Jul 2010)

Hola chavales! ....gracias por revivir este hilo; yo ya casi no tiengo tiempo de entrar al foro. 

De momento llevo dos meses trabajando en una compañia de seguros de esas que se anuncian mucho. :ouch: Como teleoperador de información, ....que suena como suena, pero chicos, las cosas están como están. 

No es el curro de mi vida, pero hay buen rollo y hay aspectos que están bien. 

¿Y vosotros, qué tal?


----------



## josemazgz (15 Jul 2010)

josemazgz dijo:


> Gracias. Es por ETT, pagan una mierda, *y en principio son dos meses.*
> 
> Pero es un curro!!!



El lunes pasado me acababa el contrato.

Me lo prorrogan hasta el 30 de septiembre. :o


----------



## Poitiers (15 Jul 2010)

Felicidades a los dos! Y que siga todo para bien!


----------



## marianometrosexual (15 Jul 2010)

Yo tengo contrato hasta el 31 de Diciembre. Luego no se si me renovarán.


----------



## bladu (20 Jul 2010)

Aqui uno que lleva poquito tiempo en el paro. la verdad es que toda esta conyuntura economica que estamos padeciendo, me baja mucho el animo incluso a la hora de buscar trabajo, pero que se le va a hacer.... habra que seguir luchando......


----------



## marianometrosexual (20 Jul 2010)

bladu dijo:


> Aqui uno que lleva poquito tiempo en el paro. la verdad es que toda esta conyuntura economica que estamos padeciendo, me baja mucho el animo incluso a la hora de buscar trabajo, pero que se le va a hacer.... habra que seguir luchando......



Sí, no queda otra, que por ti no quede.


----------



## unmediocremas (25 Jul 2010)

¡Ánimos compañeros/as!


----------



## Loco_Ivan (14 Ago 2010)

Os cuento, que he ido un poco liado y tengo el hilo abandonado.

En junio realicé dos entrevistas para multinacionales.

Una de ellas para una petrolera que últimamente ha tenido problemas en el golfo de méxico. Pasé las primeras cribas, de 5000 (sí, cinco mil) candidatos quedamos unos 100. Nos reunieron a todos y empezamos a realizar tests, escritura en inglés y dibujos.

hace una semana me dijeron que había terminado el proceso con ellos. De todas formas estoy contento por al menos haber pasado las cribas y quedarme entre los 100 primeros.

Luego realicé otra para una empresa de semillas. Buscaban a alguien con perfil de marketing pero que fuese técnico y me volví a quedar en los test. No sé si es que soy un psicópata y me lo pillan en esos test, pero nunca he conseguido pasarlos. Si la entrevista es más personal sí, pero nunca he pasado una fase de test.

Al final me llamaron y me dijeron que tenía un perfil muy técnico pero que buscaban a alguien con más "marketing". No me dio mucha pena porque el sueldo era de 20.000 € anuales y debías tener disponibilidad absoluta para viajar al menos dos semanas al mes y cambiar de residencia cada año más o menos.

Y desde entonces pues nada, sigo buscando, aunque he decidido formar una pequeña oficina técnica con un compañero, y a ver si con suerte esto remonta y nos salen proyectos.


----------



## Lonchafina (14 Ago 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> a ver si con suerte esto remonta y nos salen proyectos.



:rolleye:

Tú situación me es muy familiar.

Esto va a tardar años en remotar. De todas formas, suerte, que la vamos a necesitar todos los que ya estamos fuera del mercado laboral y los que se van a quedar en próximos meses.


----------



## damnit (14 Ago 2010)

¿todos los que andáis por este hilo sois de IT?

Mi sector se está poniendo chungo de cojones (FFCC), tanto en la pública como en la privada... en breve va a haber un colapso importante.


----------



## marianometrosexual (28 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Yo tengo contrato hasta el 31 de Diciembre. Luego no se si me renovarán.



Sorpresa de última hora ...

Actualmente estoy trabajando en una cárnica desplazado a la sede del cliente.

Pues ayer me llama uno de los jefes de la cárnica para decirme que a partir del lunes tengo que coger dos semanas de vacaciones.

¿El motivo? El cliente quiere cambiar las condiciones del contrato que tiene con la cárnica y esta última para forzar la situación a pedido a varias trabajadores, uno de ellos el que escribe, que falte dos semanas.

El jefe me indicó que en cuanto sepan algo, en el transcurso de las próximas dos semanas, me dirán que pasa conmigo (continuo igual, me echan o me contrata el cliente).

¿Qué os parece compañeros/as?


----------



## alcorconita (28 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Sorpresa de última hora ...
> 
> Actualmente estoy trabajando en una cárnica desplazado a la sede del cliente.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí me parece que las relaciones laborales eran más dignas en la época feudal.

Suerte y que no te toreen demasiado.


----------



## temis2011 (28 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Sorpresa de última hora ...
> 
> Actualmente estoy trabajando en una cárnica desplazado a la sede del cliente.
> 
> ...



Depende del grado de dependencia que tenga el cliente de la cárnica, si es muy alto, igual la jugada les sale bien. Si pueden sustituirlo como proveedor, esa jugada yo la veo muy arriesgada, dejar a un cliente sin el servicio, me parece un ultimatum que tal como está el mercado es muy arriesgado, por lo que es muy probable que te el chantaje no les salga bien y tú te vayas a la calle.

Yo iría hablando con el cliente, mira a ver si tienes trabajo allí más o menos constante, y con toda seguridad les vas a salir más barato.

Suerte


----------



## marianometrosexual (28 Ago 2010)

temis2011 dijo:


> Yo iría hablando con el cliente, mira a ver si tienes trabajo allí más o menos constante, y con toda seguridad les vas a salir más barato.



La cárnica me avisó a última hora del viernes y me indicó que no dijera nada al cliente por lo que el lunes se encontrarán con el percal ...


----------



## temis2011 (28 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> La cárnica me avisó a última hora del viernes y me indicó que no dijera nada al cliente por lo que el lunes se encontrarán con el percal ...



El cliente te puede localizar de alguna forma?, si disponen de tú móvil, no dudes que te llamarán yo lo haría, para conocer todas las posibilidades que tienen, lo mismo que estás barajando tú, si ofrecerte a trabajar con ellos, es muy posible que ellos también lo estén barajando. De hecho en una ocasión lo hice y salió bien, y eso que había un contrato de exclusividad por medio.

De todas formas si te localizan, piensa en lo que les vas a decir, que quede claro que tú no sabes de que va el tema, y que estás abierto a todas las posibilidades. Si no te he entendido mal, tus jefes ya te han dado el aviso si les sale mal la jugada, te vas a la calle.::


----------



## marianometrosexual (28 Ago 2010)

temis2011 dijo:


> El cliente te puede localizar de alguna forma?, si disponen de tú móvil, no dudes que te llamarán yo lo haría, para conocer todas las posibilidades que tienen, lo mismo que estás barajando tú, si ofrecerte a trabajar con ellos, es muy posible que ellos también lo estén barajando. De hecho en una ocasión lo hice y salió bien, y eso que había un contrato de exclusividad por medio.
> 
> De todas formas si te localizan, piensa en lo que les vas a decir, que quede claro que tú no sabes de que va el tema, y que estás abierto a todas las posibilidades. Si no te he entendido mal, tus jefes ya te han dado el aviso si les sale mal la jugada, te vas a la calle.::



Casualmente hace una semana, uno de los encargados del cliente que en ocasiones hace las funciones de responsable mio, me preguntó por mi estado contractual, que contrato tenía y cuando se terminaba.


----------



## marianometrosexual (30 Ago 2010)

Acabo de recibir una carta de la charchute en la que me indican que rescinden "nuestra relación laboral" ...


----------



## candil (30 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una carta de la charchute en la que me indican que rescinden "nuestra relación laboral" ...



¿Y no te lo dicen a la cara?


----------



## sebososabroso (30 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una carta de la charchute en la que me indican que rescinden "nuestra relación laboral" ...



Joder que putada, por carta...no tienen vergüenza.


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2010)

Lamentable los RRHH en es pais, ya ni dar la cara, lo siento, yo iria a ponerme en contacto con el cliente


----------



## Pretensado (30 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una carta de la charchute en la que me indican que rescinden "nuestra relación laboral" ...



Si la carta no es certificada, o no tiene acuse de recibo, date por no enterado e incorpórate a tu puesto como si no hubiera pasado nada.


----------



## Aldarius (30 Ago 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una carta de la charchute en la que me indican que rescinden "nuestra relación laboral" ...



Lamento tu situación.
El pasado día 24 terminé en el trabajo en el que entré el 16 de junio por una entrevista que tuve el 30 de julio y con la que salí con una carta firmada conforme entraba a trabajar el 1 de setiembre y, más importante, que el 1 de enero de 2.011, en la negociación del salario que tiene lugar cada año, me subían el sueldo 1000€ anuales.
Sonará a tonteria, pero quería tomarme unos días de vacaciones porque lo de antes de encontrar trabajo no se llaman vacaciones, el término correcto es nerviosismo :S

Más sueldo (a partir del 1 de enero), diversificando sector del cliente (hasta ahora toda la experiencia que tenía eran seguros y en la que comienzo el miércoles solo trabajan con bancos/cajas, aún no sé cual de los que se fusiona me va a tocar), no es una cárnica y por lo tanto con mejor trato al trabajador, cursillos de formación (esta del verano era de una famosa cárnica de nombre E....s subcontratado por una ETT de Madrid y por lo tanto sin beneficios sociales como los cursillos o sin los tickets/VISA restaurante ya que me encontraba en las oficinas de Zurich)...
Ahora solo me faltaría que se me presentara la oportunidad de ascender a Analista-Programador en esta empresa (o en otra), pero veo que esto va como va y hasta que no haya tenido 1 año de experiencia en análisis lo tengo crudo :/
Y lo más importante, ya que los directivos de la empresa consideran injusto que si alguno de sus trabajadores va a pedir un préstamo hipotecario no se lo concedan teniendo contrato temporal, entro directamente con contrato indefinido. En mi caso no es que cuente demasiado pero siempre es una alegria poder decirlo y sobretodo el aumento en la indemnización en caso de cesar la relación laboral.

Suerte Mariano, no abundan las ofertas (almenos en el sector Host/Cobol/AS400... que es el que toco, que casi me convierto en uno de esos "parados de larga duración" por medio mes de diferencia) pero seguro que algo tendrás que encontrar.


----------



## marianometrosexual (30 Ago 2010)

Aldarius dijo:


> Suerte Mariano, no abundan las ofertas (almenos en el sector Host/Cobol/AS400... que es el que toco, que casi me convierto en uno de esos "parados de larga duración" por medio mes de diferencia) pero seguro que algo tendrás que encontrar.



Gracias pero la cosa está chunga.


----------



## marianometrosexual (1 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Acabo de recibir una carta de la charchute en la que me indican que rescinden "nuestra relación laboral" ...



Me acaba de llamar el cliente, le expliqué lo que pasaba y han llamado a la charcutera, esta última me ha dicho que todo ha sido un error y que vuelvo al trabajo.


----------



## artemis (1 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar el cliente, le expliqué lo que pasaba y han llamado a la charcutera, esta última me ha dicho que todo ha sido un error y que vuelvo al trabajo.



Punto para ti, el cliente ha exigido que vuelvas... yo de ti probaria a reunirte con el cliente para ver las posibilidades de entrar en su empresa por fuera de la charcutera...

Me alegro por ti, a ver que pasa en diciembre


----------



## arroto (1 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar el cliente, le expliqué lo que pasaba y han llamado a la charcutera, esta última me ha dicho que todo ha sido un error y que vuelvo al trabajo.



No se, pero errores como ese, casi es mejor ir buscando otro curro, es que yo no sabía que las cartas de despido salen "solas" y seguro que también se firmó ella solita y por error. Por otro lado yo estoy en un curro que no veo las cosas claras, y creo que un día de estos me voy a la calle, la verdad que ya estoy con el inglés a tope, porque me veo fuera de este país, no se de que pero....., como que para encontrar curro la cosa esta pero que muy mal, incluso de mileurista. Espero que tengas suerte, un saludo, A.....


----------



## Nopepito (1 Sep 2010)

*Hamijo*

Cambia de curro y de pais.

Te dejo una oferta en Alemania.


----------



## arroto (1 Sep 2010)

27 horas semana 1500 pavos, me han hecho currar a mí fines de semana hasta las 2:00 de mañana con un proyecto por menos de esa cantidad, y además con exigencias y amenazas, la verdad que cosas así son las que me deprimen. Tienes que dejarte la piel por un curro y además la empresa no es rentable. Es que lo que no tiene solución no la tiene. Thanks for the info. A.......


----------



## marianometrosexual (1 Sep 2010)

artemis dijo:


> Punto para ti, el cliente ha exigido que vuelvas... yo de ti probaria a reunirte con el cliente para ver las posibilidades de entrar en su empresa por fuera de la charcutera...
> 
> Me alegro por ti, a ver que pasa en diciembre



Lo de entrar en el cliente es casi imposible, ya veremos.



arroto dijo:


> No se, pero errores como ese, casi es mejor ir buscando otro curro, es que yo no sabía que las cartas de despido salen "solas" y seguro que también se firmó ella solita y por error.



Pienso lo mismo.

Las explicaciones que me han dado me parecen un cuento chino, vamos que si es cierto la charcutera es un puto caos donde cada uno hace lo que quiere.

Ayer me apunté a una oferta en Infojobs cerca de casa, veremos que me dicen.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (1 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar el cliente, le expliqué lo que pasaba y han llamado a la charcutera, esta última me ha dicho que todo ha sido un error y que vuelvo al trabajo.



muy buen punto mariano


ahora le dices a la charcutera que quieres 700 mas de sueldo, y que te suban de categoría


te lo van a dar


ya que te van a pulir cuando termine ese proyecto


----------



## Intruso (1 Sep 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> muy buen punto mariano
> 
> 
> ahora le dices a la charcutera que quieres 700 mas de sueldo, y que te suban de categoría
> ...



Pues para mi que sí, que tiene toda la pinta.

Mariano, mientras sigas en el cliente empieza a dejarte querer, a ver si te incorporan y mandas a la charcu a tomar por culo. 

Hoy por hoy es muy dificil que pase, pero si el cliente te tiene confianza, y se ha mosqueado por la jugadita de la charcutera, puedes tener alguna opción...


----------



## marianometrosexual (4 Sep 2010)

Intruso dijo:


> Pues para mi que sí, que tiene toda la pinta.
> 
> Mariano, mientras sigas en el cliente empieza a dejarte querer, a ver si te incorporan y mandas a la charcu a tomar por culo.
> 
> Hoy por hoy es muy dificil que pase, pero si el cliente te tiene confianza, y se ha mosqueado por la jugadita de la charcutera, puedes tener alguna opción...



Me apunté a un par de ofertas de Infojobs, si me llaman creo que me las piraré.


----------



## marianometrosexual (22 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar el cliente, le expliqué lo que pasaba y han llamado a la charcutera, esta última me ha dicho que todo ha sido un error y que vuelvo al trabajo.



No ganamos para sustos .. las ratas abandonan el barco.

Resulta que varios compañeros de la central, los que desarrollan las aplicaciones a las que doy soporte en casa el cliente, están pirándose.

Gente que contrato fijo, en tiempos de crisis, voluntariamente se marcha a otro curro.

El cliente se empieza a mosquear y varias charcuteras quieren el proyecto.


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> No ganamos para sustos .. las ratas abandonan el barco.
> 
> Resulta que varios compañeros de la central, los que desarrollan las aplicaciones a las que doy soporte en casa el cliente, están pirándose.
> 
> ...



Joder... pues se lo tendria que hacer mirar tu charcutera, pero claro, son incapaces de ver que han de reducir su % de ganancia para repartirlo entre los que realmente hacen el trabajo y asi evitar fugas


----------



## marianometrosexual (23 Sep 2010)

Hoy me han enviado un email de otra charcutera, hace un año y medio me entrevistaro, ahora dicen que están ampliando y que les interesaría volver a entrevistarme.

¿Qué os parece? ¿Vale la pena ir? ¿O símplemente están haciendo entrevistas por hacer?


----------



## mejorita (23 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Hoy me han enviado un email de otra charcutera, hace un año y medio me entrevistaro, ahora dicen que están ampliando y que les interesaría volver a entrevistarme.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Vale la pena ir? ¿O símplemente están haciendo entrevistas por hacer?



Ves. Por probar que no quede. No pierdes nada y puedes ganar mucho.


----------



## Bcn (23 Sep 2010)

Yo quiero irme al paro :´( mi empresa no me quiere despedir y ya no sé qué hacer


----------



## temis2011 (23 Sep 2010)

Bcn dijo:


> Yo quiero irme al paro :´( mi empresa no me quiere despedir y ya no sé qué hacer



Que no sabes que hacer :, es fácil, renuncia a la indemnización y verás que pronto te preparan los papeles ,

Y por cierto vaya delicadeza que has tenido al poner tu post en un hilo donde la gente viene a contar con tristeza que engrosa las listas del paro.::


----------



## Bcn (23 Sep 2010)

temis2011 dijo:


> Que no sabes que hacer :, es fácil, renuncia a la indemnización y verás que pronto te preparan los papeles ,
> 
> Y por cierto vaya delicadeza que has tenido al poner tu post en un hilo donde la gente viene a contar con tristeza que engrosa las listas del paro.::



Ya lo he hecho que te crees! si hasta les dije que faltaría 3 días y que así me hacían un despido disciplinario que no tiene indemnización ninguna con todas las de la ley! pero no hay manera, dicen que no, que es chanchullo e ilegal y que no pueden jugarse la reputación  solo hay una cosa buena que es que entro y salgo a las horas que quiero, total me han dicho que no me despiden, pero yo quiero el paro :´( y no creo que sea una tristeza estar en paro, te dan un sueldecito y estás tumbado a la bartola, en mi caso me voy de viaje y cuanto más dinero, pues mejor


----------



## temis2011 (23 Sep 2010)

Bcn dijo:


> Ya lo he hecho que te crees! si hasta les dije que faltaría 3 días y que así me hacían un despido disciplinario que no tiene indemnización ninguna con todas las de la ley! pero no hay manera, dicen que no, que es chanchullo e ilegal y que no pueden jugarse la reputación  solo hay una cosa buena que es que entro y salgo a las horas que quiero, total me han dicho que no me despiden, pero yo quiero el paro :´( y no creo que sea una tristeza estar en paro, te dan un sueldecito y estás tumbado a la bartola, en mi caso me voy de viaje y cuanto más dinero, pues mejor



Bueno pues oye, como esto te está causando un estrés que te mueres, coméntaselo al médico de cabecera:fiufiu:, igual terminas en el psiquiatra.... pero mira el lado bueno, lo mismo el tratamiento te va bien.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Sep 2010)

Bcn dijo:


> Ya lo he hecho que te crees! si hasta les dije que faltaría 3 días y que así me hacían un despido disciplinario que no tiene indemnización ninguna con todas las de la ley! pero no hay manera, dicen que no, que es chanchullo e ilegal y que no pueden jugarse la reputación  solo hay una cosa buena que es que entro y salgo a las horas que quiero, total me han dicho que no me despiden, pero yo quiero el paro :´( y no creo que sea una tristeza estar en paro, te dan un sueldecito y estás tumbado a la bartola, en mi caso me voy de viaje y cuanto más dinero, pues mejor



No vayas a trabajar y verás que pronto te despiden de verdad.

Y coincido con Temis, para decir estas tonterías no entres en este hilo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

bueno chicos os traigo buenas noticias

mi empresa dentro de poco iba a hacer un erte

yo me he librado porque me ha salido un proyecto fuera de españa de un año


dentro de un año estaré en las mismas, pero es un año de tranquilidad


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos os traigo buenas noticias
> 
> mi empresa dentro de poco iba a hacer un erte
> 
> ...



A donde te mandan???


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (23 Sep 2010)

artemis dijo:


> A donde te mandan???



pues era viajar por todas las oficinas de europa durante un año, 

pero como pasé la entrevista con un nivel raspado de ingles me voy a quedar principalmente para españa, que es dónde se va a expandir ahora el proyecto, y dentro de cinco meses me mandan por toda europa.


Pero vamos es España principalmente, pero viajando a otras oficinas, e incluso a la India


Un año tranquilo


----------



## marianometrosexual (27 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Hoy me han enviado un email de otra charcutera, hace un año y medio me entrevistaro, ahora dicen que están ampliando y que les interesaría volver a entrevistarme.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Vale la pena ir? ¿O símplemente están haciendo entrevistas por hacer?



Les dice que OK y me han enviado un correo preguntándome cuando me iría bien.

Cuando me pregunten por que quieron cambiar, si les digo:

_"Estoy cansado de hacer cada día horas extras por la cara en un trabajo inferior a mi perfil"_​¿quedará mal?


----------



## marianometrosexual (28 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Les dice que OK y me han enviado un correo preguntándome cuando me iría bien.



Me lo acaban de confirmar, tengo entrevista el lunes a primera hora.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (28 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me lo acaban de confirmar, tengo entrevista el lunes a primera hora.



Muy bien. ¿al final enviaste lo de las horas extras?

A ver si tienes suerte y es una empresa seria.


----------



## artemis (28 Sep 2010)

Suerte mariano...


----------



## marianometrosexual (28 Sep 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Muy bien. ¿al final enviaste lo de las horas extras?



Con lo de las horas extra me refería a si cuando voy a la entrevista lo puedo comentar como motivo para cambiar de trabajo.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Sep 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Con lo de las horas extra me refería a si cuando voy a la entrevista lo puedo comentar como motivo para cambiar de trabajo.



nunca.....


----------



## Elputodirector (28 Sep 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> nunca.....



Mientras viajas podemos taladrar a tu ex??


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2010)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...




Yo hoy he hecho huelga...

...Tengo los dias contados...


----------



## artemis (29 Sep 2010)

Xoankar dijo:


> Yo hoy he hecho huelga...
> 
> ...Tengo los dias contados...



Solo lo has hecho tu en tu empresa??? tal y como esta la cosa, esta huelga hacia falta hace un año y no ahora, hacerlo en esto momentos es poner en riesgo el puesto de trabajo de quien hace la huelga...


Este mensaje pertenece a los *SERVICIOS MINIMOS* acordados.


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2010)

artemis dijo:


> *Solo lo has hecho tu en tu empresa???* tal y como esta la cosa, esta huelga hacia falta hace un año y no ahora, hacerlo en esto momentos es poner en riesgo el puesto de trabajo de quien hace la huelga...
> 
> 
> Este mensaje pertenece a los *SERVICIOS MINIMOS* acordados.




No lo sé, pero muy probablemente sea el único o de los poquitos...

Habrá otros que vayan a trabajar, si, pero que no hagan ni ganas de comer y así no les descuentan el dia...Por supuesto que no están de acuerdo con la huelga, ni que decir tiene...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Mientras viajas podemos taladrar a tu ex??



no creo 

ya se la están taladrando varios, pero por intentarlo que no quede


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

a proposito si eres mileurista y hoy haces huelga te quitan mas de 100 euros de la nómina


lo digó para que os atengáis a las consecuencias


----------



## artemis (29 Sep 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> no creo
> 
> ya se la están taladrando varios, pero por intentarlo que no quede



Por probar... Enviame por mp fotos y el número de movil...

Este mensaje pertenece a los *SERVICIOS MINIMOS* acordados.


----------



## barullo (29 Sep 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> a proposito si eres mileurista y hoy haces huelga te quitan mas de 100 euros de la nómina
> 
> 
> lo digó para que os atengáis a las consecuencias



Otro que mete miedo, y van ya ni se sabe...:rolleye:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (29 Sep 2010)

artemis dijo:


> Por probar... Enviame por mp fotos y el número de movil...
> 
> Este mensaje pertenece a los *SERVICIOS MINIMOS* acordados.



el número de móvil lo borré, al igual que las fotos


lo siento


----------



## marianometrosexual (30 Sep 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> nunca.....



¿Qué frases tópicas se os ocurren para justificar un cambio laboral?


----------



## marianometrosexual (7 Oct 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me lo acaban de confirmar, tengo entrevista el lunes a primera hora.



El lunes fui a la entrevista, olvidé cometar que tal. Creo que no servirá de nada.

Típica entrevista con un _project manager_ donde te cuenta con palabras rimbombantes lo que hace la empresa, te pregunta lo que has hecho y que quieres.

Me aseguraron que me dirán algo ... me juego diez Euros a que no me dicen nada.


----------



## El Santo (7 Oct 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> El lunes fui a la entrevista, olvidé cometar que tal. Creo que no servirá de nada.
> 
> Típica entrevista con un _project manager_ donde te cuenta con palabras rimbombantes lo que hace la empresa, te pregunta lo que has hecho y que quieres.
> 
> Me aseguraron que me dirán algo ... *me juego diez Euros a que no me dicen nada*.



Venga va, yo voy.

El pago por Paypal.


----------



## Aldarius (22 Oct 2010)

Me uno por segunda vez a la empresa más grande del país.
El trabajo del cual tuve una segunda entrevista el 30 de julio (había tenido una primera en diciembre) y en el que comenzé el 1 de setiembre resultó ser una jaula de grillos neuróticos. Eso o desconozco la existencia de máquinas del tiempo.
Todo comenzó por un tema con mi madre. Se trata de una persona que, bien por inconsciencia por nuestra parte (lo más probable) o por mala suerte, necesita de alguien que le controle la medicación, bien por sobremedicación o bien por que no se la toma. La cuestión es que el mes pasado tuvo una tercera historia, después de otras en verano 2009 y 2010.
Debido a eso, y encontrando a mi madre _el día de la huelga general a las 3 de la mañana_ en medio de la calle, la ingresaron en el Hospital de Bellvitge. Mi hermana acordó con la trabajadora social que buscase un centro donde ingresarla, en cuya residencia ingresaron el día 30. Mencionar que en todo momento, y a partir del día 30, mi hermana se tomó fiesta en el trabajo (en principio el 30-31) para acabar alargándolo hasta los días 4-5, por el tema de hacer trámites, visitas, etc.
Yo me tomé como fiesta el día 4 para ayudarla en varios quehaceres, entre ellos limpiar la casa de nuestra madre, que estaba hecha pena, tener una visita con su médico de cabecera y su trabajadora social del CAP, "intentar" pedir una serie de documentos en varios sitios de los cuales no tuvimos éxito al no disponer de autorizaciones firmadas por nuestra madre (LOPD y tal), etc...

La historia se retoma este pasado viernes por la tarde, cuando me llama mi hermana diciéndome que algo de fortuna nos "sonríe" por el hecho de que la visita programada con el neurólogo del CAP en enero se adelanta a este pasado martes 19. Acordamos que ya que hoy ya había programada una visita al psiquiatra, yo la acompañaría al neurólogo el martes 19 y ella al psiquiatra hoy. *Lógicamente, tratándose de un trabajo de oficina, y saliendo el viernes a las 15h, no tenía forma humana de comunicar que el martes me tomaría el día de fiesta*. Nada del otro mundo, el lunes comunico que el martes no puedo venir en todo el día, me cogo otro día de vacaciones... y santas pascuas.
O eso creía ¬¬. Hoy después de volver de almorzar, el gerente de mi empresa me llama, me lleva a un despacho y me comunica que la actitud respecto a la empresa no es la adecuada, que he de "implicarme" en la empresa. Eso siendo una mierda de programador junior de 18K €/anuales, 19K a partir del 1 de enero, y la "nublada" perspectiva de que me suban el sueldo en los años sucesivos por fuente de uno de mis encargados que lleva 4 años sin subida de sueldo, omitiendo obviamente la del IPC. Además de que en las ocasiones en las que se encontraba allí veía como entraba antes de las 8,30 (8,10-8,15), o sea que no es atribuible al autobús y llegar antes al trabajo porque tienes suerte. La oratoria la dominan, el pensamiento racional es otro tema diciendo que no me implico en la empresa (como si además tuviera especiales razones para ello).
En el momento en el que he estado a punto de darle un puñetazo a la mesa (de vidrio) he pensado "Sarcasmo.". Y le he comentado que el otro día ví una máquina del tiempo a buen precio en el centro para usarla en "situaciones como esta" y que los _mandamases_ se queden satisfechos si les comunican con una semana de antelación que alguien falta durante un día ¬¬. Definitivamente, creo que deben desconocer el significado de la palabra *urgencia*.
No tengo ni la más mínima idea de qué pensamientos pasarían por sus núviles mentes para llegar al veredicto de que una urgencia relacionada con mi madre es "sudar" de la empresa, pero desde luego ya no me extraña de las dudosas capacidades de _management_ del empresario español.
Lo más curioso era la actitud Zen del gerente, del estilo "Conservemos la paz". Supongo que pretendía evitarse un puñetazo en los morros. Ese momento se vio entrecortado cuando _solté_ esa perla relativa a viajar en el tiempo, en la cual hacía cara de no saber exactamente qué pensar, por si se estaba rompiendo ese momento de paz. Momento en el cual corroboré lo que imaginaba: el sarcasmo es signo de inteligencia, ergo ese tio es más tonto que un putero follando sin condón.
Almenos esta "experiencia" me ha servido para aprender una lección: la próxima vez que pueda escoger día de fiesta para cualquier trámite/visita/etc, me cojo la visita más lejana al día de comunicación, por aquello de tener satisfechas sus neuras de planificación. A saber si ahora estaría sin trabajo de ser así...


----------



## barullo (22 Oct 2010)

Coño Aldarius, hacía tiempo que no se te veía por estos lares...


----------



## Asturiano (22 Oct 2010)

Que le jodan a la empresa, lo primero es la familia, si algún día hay que saquear para comer pues se hace, nadie está a salvo ni los empresaurios que se creen de otro mundo, la mierda saldrá a flote, suerte en el INEM.


----------



## marianometrosexual (23 Oct 2010)

Pasa de toda esa gente; son unos hipócritas, falsos y sobretodo poco serios.

Y casi todos son así:



marianometrosexual dijo:


> Me aseguraron que me dirán algo ... me juego diez Euros a que no me dicen nada.



La segunda vez que esta empresa me convocan para una entrevista y no me dicen si sí o si no.


----------



## Aldarius (25 Oct 2010)

Xoankar dijo:


> Coño Aldarius, hacía tiempo que no se te veía por estos lares...



Es por aquello de la salud mental. Abusar de este foro es lo que tiene XD
Además de las épocas en las que "trabajo", la carrera enmedio de todo...

Ahora que tenía algo de tiempo libre, y ya de paso algo de ira que soltar, pues me he acercado a este hilo.


----------



## calaminox (25 Oct 2010)

Aldarius dijo:


> Me uno por segunda vez a la empresa más grande del país.
> El trabajo del cual tuve una segunda entrevista el 30 de julio (había tenido una primera en diciembre) y en el que comenzé el 1 de setiembre resultó ser una jaula de grillos neuróticos. Eso o desconozco la existencia de máquinas del tiempo.
> Todo comenzó por un tema con mi madre. Se trata de una persona que, bien por inconsciencia por nuestra parte (lo más probable) o por mala suerte, necesita de alguien que le controle la medicación, bien por sobremedicación o bien por que no se la toma. La cuestión es que el mes pasado tuvo una tercera historia, después de otras en verano 2009 y 2010.
> Debido a eso, y encontrando a mi madre _el día de la huelga general a las 3 de la mañana_ en medio de la calle, la ingresaron en el Hospital de Bellvitge. Mi hermana acordó con la trabajadora social que buscase un centro donde ingresarla, en cuya residencia ingresaron el día 30. Mencionar que en todo momento, y a partir del día 30, mi hermana se tomó fiesta en el trabajo (en principio el 30-31) para acabar alargándolo hasta los días 4-5, por el tema de hacer trámites, visitas, etc.
> ...



Es habitual en los primeros dias o meses, esas cosas hay que tener cuidado, cuando llevas mas de 2 años, no sule haber problema... no les da la mente para más hay mucho cabestro/a suelto. Suerte con lo de tu madre.


----------



## marianometrosexual (28 Nov 2010)

Malos tiempos en el trabajo.

Me cambiaron de departamento, soporte al cliente, guardias y horarios infernales.

El cliente no está contento, los jefes le vendieron una moto y ahora los culpables son los trabajadores.


----------



## artemis (28 Nov 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Malos tiempos en el trabajo.
> 
> Me cambiaron de departamento, soporte al cliente, guardias y horarios infernales.
> 
> *El cliente no está contento, los jefes le vendieron una moto *y ahora los culpables son los trabajadores.



Como siempre, los putos comerciales prometiendo el oro y el moro y luego apechugamso los de siempre...


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2010)

Bueno, animo amigos.

Yo sigo de segurata en el mismo servicio, pero la cosa no esta para jugar...ayer por la noche me acoste con fiebre, hoy aun tengo escalofrios y no estoy del todo bien, pero mañana voy a ir a currar este como este, ni de coña le digo a mi jefe que estoy malo y que envie a otro, no sea que me tiren a la puta calle por "implicarmeh pocoh" y tal...toca aguntar, eso si, mañana en bus, que en bicicleta cojo frio...espero estar mejor mañana.


----------



## artemis (29 Nov 2010)

El peor dia para no ir a trabajar son los lunes, siempre pensaran que se te fue de las manos el fin de semana y no eres responsable... y una vez ganada la fama, va a ser casi imposible quitartela...


----------



## marianometrosexual (29 Nov 2010)

artemis dijo:


> Como siempre, los putos comerciales prometiendo el oro y el moro y luego apechugamso los de siempre...



Los gerentes y jefes de proyecto son paupérrimos; no es que no tengan los conocimientos necesarios si no que no los tienen.

Al cliente se le dice que se le va prestar un servicio de primera calidad y con lo que tenemos no llegamos ni a servicio de pacotilla.

Los compañeros están quemados por las guardias y horas extras que no se cobran, te las cambian por días de vacaciones que no se pueden disfrutar porque hay trabajo.

Somos cuatro personas en el departamento para un producto que se vende por millones de Euros, no tenemos portátiles ni 3G para conectarnos fuera de la oficina, desconocemos el funcionamiento de la mitad de las aplicaciones a las que damos soporte ... un chapuzón del copón. Y encima quieren que hagamos desarrollo.


----------



## Memphis!! (29 Nov 2010)

Antes que nada, ánimo para todos los que estéis en paro!

Y ahora voy con mi historia, intentaré ser breve:

Tengo 25 años, soy hinjeniero técnico industrial. Posiblemente, esta semana o la próxima, me llamen para realizar una entrevista. Es para una multinacional, que se dedica principalmente a la fabricación de componentes de automoción (de varias marcas). Al parecer les urge bastante encontrar a alguien. Conozco a alguien dentro y me ha dicho que me llamarán seguro, porque casualidades de la vida, alguien de los que trabaja ahí conoce a mi antiguo jefe, le llamó y por lo visto habló muy bien de mi. He de decir que esta persona fue mi jefe en otra multinacional del automóvil en la que estuve un año de becario. 

Por lo visto el puesto es de encargado de producción (unas 40 o 50 personas a cargo). Buscan a alguien que se implique muchísimo con la empresa, "que no tenga vida" (al menos entre semana e incluso algún sábado) y que sepa "mandar". No les importa que no tenga experiencia. El sueldo: 1500€ netos, 14 pagas y bonus a final de año (según objetivos que normalmente se cumplen, aprox. 1000€). Esta a 1h. de mi casa, osea que al día serán 2h.

He de decir que no me lo planteo como el trabajo de mi vida, pero creo que aunque sea por 1 año, trabajar en una empresa así puede ser muy beneficioso para mi en cuanto a experiencia y currículum... además de por la pasta, jeje, descontándole unos 200 pavos de gasóleo quedan 1300€ al mes, que eso para un casapapi, sin cargas, es mucho.

Yo la verdad es que no tengo nada de experiencia en un puesto así, es por eso que agradecería cualquier comentario sobre las funciones de un "encargado de producción" y consejos para la entrevista, que aunque se me suelen dar bien, el hecho de no tener experiencia me incomoda. Gracias.


----------



## marianometrosexual (8 Dic 2010)

¿Alguien sabe que normas legales rigen las guardias informáticas? ¿Dónde me puedo informar?


----------



## temis2011 (8 Dic 2010)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que normas legales rigen las guardias informáticas? ¿Dónde me puedo informar?



En el convenio que rija en tu empresa, mira en la web de tu comunidad y allí hay un apartado de convenios, mira el provincial, si no ves nada te pasas al nacional, y si sigues sin ver nada te vas al estatuto de los trabajadores,por ese orden, todo está en la web. Tienes que buscar en el artículo de jornada laboral y ya si te quieres reir un rato te vas al artículo de remuneraciones y compruebas si te pagan el sb y los pluses que te correspondan.:cook:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (9 Dic 2010)

bueno chicos pues me voy al paro


resulta que hay un ere temporal en mi empresa, y la empresa nos va a quitar 10 días de nuestro paro 

así que tengo 10 días de paro de la empresa, mas otros 5 días de vacaciones "legales", bueno que me planto con 20 días de vacaciones en navidades, despues de las cuales me reincorporo


es una putada porque el estado nos paga las vacaciones que para eso no esta un Ere temporal


A mi la empresa me paga a final de mes como siempre, y a ella la paga el estado con mi paro.


Lo que no saben, porque nadie me lo ha preguntado, que he montado mi propia empresa y que el estado no tendría que pagarla nada a mi empresa por mi porque estoy dado de alta en autónomos.


pero eso no se lo digo a nadie hasta que me pillen. Pero será mi empresa la que tiene que devolver el dinero, a mi me pagan a final de mes como siempre


y me viene de perlas porque daré el empujón definitivo a mi proyecto 


a mi si me dicen algo en mi empresa habitual les diré que estoy en esa empresa por motivos familiares del divorcio de mi madre, y que ellos no incide para nada en mi trabajo.


en fin...


PD: edito, nuestro departamento está facturando el 100% de sus consultores, ahora mismo estamos trabajando todo el mundo

a partir de febrero las perspectivas son malas para alguno, para mi tengo trabajo garantizado hasta julio, pero estoy moviendome a ver si sale algo.


*PRESI AYUDAAAA!!!! me pueden enchironar por esto????*


----------



## marianometrosexual (12 Dic 2010)

Memphis!! dijo:


> Buscan a *alguien que se implique muchísimo con la empresa, "que no tenga vida"* (al menos entre semana e incluso algún sábado) ... sueldo: 1500€ netos, 14 pagas y bonus a final de año (según objetivos que normalmente se cumplen, aprox. 1000€).



Pero que panda de hijos de su madre.



blackholesun dijo:


> bueno chicos pues me voy al paro



¡Muchos ánimos!


----------



## Aldarius (10 Ene 2011)

Bueno, en vista que:
- todas las ofertas de trabajo susceptibles de ser vinculadas a mi en el campo de la informática (Cobol) están concentradas en Madrid
- en campos como el de mozo de almacén no hay lo que se dice mucha demanda, y además te piden el carnet de carretillero en muchas de ellas (el cual no tengo)
- no puedo irme a trabajar a Madrid por el tema de mi madre...
hace unos días que rellené una solicitud (y pagué 20 euros ¬¬) para optar a un puesto de técnico informático para RTVE. Por lo que leí del proceso la prueba teórico-práctica será el 20 de enero.

Sí, sé como va (y como irá) el tema de los funcionarios, pero entre cobrar 0€ a partir del 1 de julio o X > 0€ prefiero la segunda opción.

Mencionar que el 22 y el 29 tengo los dos examenes de semestre de la uni.


----------



## marianometrosexual (10 Ene 2011)

Hace varios años me inscribí en las listas de profesores sustitutos de la Generalitat.

Hoy han realizado sorteo y ha salido gente, que por el número de orden, están casi justo delante de mi.

Creo que en el próximo sorteo (son los lunes, miércoles y viernes hasta cubrir plazas) puedo salir.

¿Qué os parece? ¿Es un buen cambio?


----------



## artemis (10 Ene 2011)

Depende de donde te toque luego... eso es como su nombre indica, un sorteo, igual te toca cerca de casa en un sitio majo, que a tomar por culo y en un ghetto


----------



## marianometrosexual (10 Ene 2011)

Dubois Reloaded dijo:


> Todo lo que sea de estar parado a cotizar y ganar un sueldo al mes es un buen cambio.
> 
> Mucha mierda!



Ahora mismo estoy fijo en el curro, pero además de no estar a gusto se que la charcutera si no fuera por el cliente me habría mandado al paro.

Sinceramente, estoy cansado y busco cambiar.


----------



## artemis (10 Ene 2011)

ya pero ese trabajo es de sustituto, igual vas para tres semanas que para nueve meses, yo no arriesgaria de ti mariano, y menos para una cosa temporal como esta...


----------



## marianometrosexual (10 Ene 2011)

artemis dijo:


> Depende de donde te toque luego... eso es como su nombre indica, un sorteo, igual te toca cerca de casa en un sitio majo, que a tomar por culo y en un ghetto



Dentro de la provincia donde resido.

Nunca se sabe, igual no hay más plazas hasta después del verano. Y también puede pasar que gente que acaba sus sustituciones vaya cogiendo las próximas.

No se cuando me llamarán, pero estoy cerca.


----------



## marianometrosexual (10 Ene 2011)

artemis dijo:


> ya pero ese trabajo es de sustituto, igual vas para tres semanas que para nueve meses, yo no arriesgaria de ti mariano, y menos para una cosa temporal como esta...



Cierto, puede ser un sustitución por 3 días o por todo lo que resta de curso.

Lo que pasa es que si no aceptas la que te ofrecen pasas al final de la lista.


----------



## inmi_soy (10 Ene 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Cierto, puede ser un sustitución por 3 días o por todo lo que resta de curso.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que si no aceptas la que te ofrecen pasas al final de la lista.




¿ Es posible que pidas una excedencia en tu trabajo actual ?


----------



## marianometrosexual (11 Ene 2011)

inmi_soy dijo:


> ¿ Es posible que pidas una excedencia en tu trabajo actual ?



Ni idea, mi impresión es que no.


----------



## nora (11 Ene 2011)

Cuando te llaman para interinidades a veces sí que te pueden decir más o menos si se espera que sea para poco tiempo o más a largo plazo, una baja por maternidad, una vacante, etc.. al menos si te llama alguien medio majo y le explicas que tendrías que dejar tu curro.
O si te puede decir cuál sería el centro de trabajo y puedes llamar allí directamente para informarte.

Suerte


----------



## marianometrosexual (11 Ene 2011)

nora dijo:


> Cuando te llaman para interinidades a veces sí que te pueden decir más o menos si se espera que sea para poco tiempo o más a largo plazo, una baja por maternidad, una vacante, etc.. al menos si te llama alguien medio majo y le explicas que tendrías que dejar tu curro.
> O si te puede decir cuál sería el centro de trabajo y puedes llamar allí directamente para informarte.
> 
> Suerte



La aceptación de la sustitución se hace a través de una aplicación web, que te indica el tiempo y el lugar, este último va en función de unas preferencias que se indicaron en la inscripción.


----------



## Aldarius (11 Ene 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy fijo en el curro, pero además de no estar a gusto se que la charcutera si no fuera por el cliente me habría mandado al paro.
> 
> Sinceramente, estoy cansado y busco cambiar.



Sinceramente, no creo que esté la situación para andar dejando un trabajo con estabilidad, aún no gustándote, por 1 mesecito de interinidad (por poner un ejemplo). Llegado el momento en el que te ofrezcan la plaza, puedes decirnos por cuanto tiempo sería y solo entonces se podría evaluar con algo más de tacto.
Entiendo que no estés muy a gusto, pero precisamente este son el tipo de cosas que nuestros padres no hacían y por lo cual aguantaban tanto tiempo en el trabajo. Si el cliente, que total es el que te paga el salario, quiere que te quedes, tú no te preocupes por la charcutera que allí ni pincha ni corta (como todas en realidad).

Respecto a mi situación, para mañana tengo una entrevista de una charcutera-casiETT de origen suizo que en Trabajo Basura lo más bonito que la llaman es "carroñera". Pero bueno, es x = 0 o x > 0 como ya dije.


----------



## marianometrosexual (13 Ene 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> Sinceramente, no creo que esté la situación para andar dejando un trabajo con estabilidad, aún no gustándote, por 1 mesecito de interinidad (por poner un ejemplo). Llegado el momento en el que te ofrezcan la plaza, puedes decirnos por cuanto tiempo sería y solo entonces se podría evaluar con algo más de tacto.
> Entiendo que no estés muy a gusto, pero precisamente este son el tipo de cosas que nuestros padres no hacían y por lo cual aguantaban tanto tiempo en el trabajo. Si el cliente, que total es el que te paga el salario, quiere que te quedes, tú no te preocupes por la charcutera que allí ni pincha ni corta (como todas en realidad).



Entiendo lo que me dices pero lo que me hace duda mucho es que mi charcutera intentó despedirme a finales de verano, el cliente lo evitó pero no siempre tendré la consideración del cliente.

Una de las cosas que me hace estar más a disgusto es que cada varios meses me tengo que desplazar a una delegación del cliente, la última vez fueron cuatro meses y pasaba de lunes a viernes fuera de casa, algo que entra en conflicto con mis intenciones de formar una familia.

Tengo dudas, se que al principio la interinidad es precaria pero espero que con el tiempo tendré más continuidad.



Aldarius dijo:


> Respecto a mi situación, para mañana tengo una entrevista de una charcutera-casiETT de origen suizo que en Trabajo Basura lo más bonito que la llaman es "carroñera". Pero bueno, es x = 0 o x > 0 como ya dije.



¿Qué tal fué?


----------



## Aldarius (13 Ene 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿Qué tal fué?



La verdad es que nada mal, almenos por la impresión que tuve con la jefa del equipo, con la que tuve la entrevista de ayer.
Aún me quedan 3 entrevistas más. Una con RRHH, otra con el "gerente" (o algo por el estilo) de la empresa y la última para que me ofrecieran una oferta y ver si la acepto o no.
La chica ya me dijo que procurarían que la de RRHH y la del gerente fueran el mismo día para ahorrar viajes y esperas.

Solo le faltó decir "te hará un hueco en su apretada agenda" como relataba una de las opiniones de Trabajo Basura para que fuera igualito que el susodicho relato, así que teniendo en cuenta que siempre puede haber trolls por todas partes (incluido en Trabajo Basura haciendo ascos de una empresa para que vengan a la suya), tiene pinta de ser un fiasco de empresa.
Lo bueno: los idiomas. En la media hora que tuve que esperarme hasta la entrevista oí italiano, francés y alemán.


----------



## marianometrosexual (13 Ene 2011)

Por curiosidad, ¿uno puede dejar su trabajo de un día para otro?


----------



## Aldarius (13 Ene 2011)

15 días de pre-aviso.


----------



## marianometrosexual (13 Ene 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> 15 días de pre-aviso.



¿es obligatorio? ¿No se puede dimitir de golpe?


----------



## El_Presi (13 Ene 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> ¿es obligatorio? ¿No se puede dimitir de golpe?



puedes dimitir de golpe pero debes indemnizar a la empresa por los días que no has preavisado, en este caso sería una indemnización de 15 días de salario (salvo que el convenio disponga otra cosa). Si eres controlador aéreo no puedes dimitir


----------



## Aldarius (30 Ene 2011)

Después de las resoluciones de admitidos y excluidos, 749 candidatos nos veremos para la prueba teórico-práctica (un test de 70 preguntas para el cual te dan 3 horas) para RTVE en una facultad universitaria por Madrid el día 13 de febrero, 3 días antes de mi cumpleaños.
Ese test cuenta 90 puntos. Los otros 10 puntos se asignarán de la entrevista personal que harán a los 50 que hayan sacado mejor nota.

Por si alguien de la capital lee esto, ¿algún bar en el que ver el Barça por allí?


----------



## marianometrosexual (3 Feb 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Entiendo lo que me dices pero lo que me hace duda mucho es que mi charcutera intentó despedirme a finales de verano, el cliente lo evitó pero no siempre tendré la consideración del cliente.
> 
> Una de las cosas que me hace estar más a disgusto es que cada varios meses me tengo que desplazar a una delegación del cliente, la última vez fueron cuatro meses y pasaba de lunes a viernes fuera de casa, algo que entra en conflicto con mis intenciones de formar una familia.
> 
> Tengo dudas, se que al principio la interinidad es precaria pero espero que con el tiempo tendré más continuidad.



La semana pasada me tocó una plaza, una sustitución de tres semanas.

La acepté, llame a mis jefes para decir que me iba ese mismo día.

Desde el lunes estoy trabajando como profesor sustituto, ya os contaré.


----------



## damnit (3 Feb 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> Después de las resoluciones de admitidos y excluidos, 749 candidatos nos veremos para la prueba teórico-práctica (un test de 70 preguntas para el cual te dan 3 horas) para RTVE en una facultad universitaria por Madrid el día 13 de febrero, 3 días antes de mi cumpleaños.
> Ese test cuenta 90 puntos. Los otros 10 puntos se asignarán de la entrevista personal que harán a los 50 que hayan sacado mejor nota.
> 
> Por si alguien de la capital lee esto, ¿algún bar en el que ver el Barça por allí?



Allí nos veremos 

Siento no ayudarte con lo del júrgol, no soy futbolero :ouch:


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (3 Feb 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> Después de las resoluciones de admitidos y excluidos, 749 candidatos nos veremos para la prueba teórico-práctica (un test de 70 preguntas para el cual te dan 3 horas) para RTVE en una facultad universitaria por Madrid el día 13 de febrero, 3 días antes de mi cumpleaños.
> Ese test cuenta 90 puntos. Los otros 10 puntos se asignarán de la entrevista personal que harán a los 50 que hayan sacado mejor nota.
> 
> Por si alguien de la capital lee esto, ¿algún bar en el que ver el Barça por allí?



Te deseo suerte pero las oposiciones de RTVE suelen estr dadas de antemano (por lo menos las de periodista que hubo hace un par de años). 

Para ver el Barça no creo que tengas problemas en encontrar un bar.


----------



## artemis (3 Feb 2011)

Suerte Mariano, pero me parece una jugada muy arriesgada para solo tres semanas


----------



## luarca84 (3 Feb 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> Después de las resoluciones de admitidos y excluidos, 749 candidatos nos veremos para la prueba teórico-práctica (un test de 70 preguntas para el cual te dan 3 horas) para RTVE en una facultad universitaria por Madrid el día 13 de febrero, 3 días antes de mi cumpleaños.
> Ese test cuenta 90 puntos. Los otros 10 puntos se asignarán de la entrevista personal que harán a los 50 que hayan sacado mejor nota.
> 
> Por si alguien de la capital lee esto, ¿algún bar en el que ver el Barça por allí?



En RTVE creo que exigen adjuntar con el curriculum tu carnet de PPSOE :ouch:


----------



## Aldarius (7 Feb 2011)

luarca84 dijo:


> En RTVE creo que exigen adjuntar con el curriculum tu carnet de PPSOE :ouch:



De ser así mi padre que ha estado 30 años trabajando allí me lo habría dicho.
Por lo demás, suerte.


----------



## Aldarius (15 Feb 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> Allí nos veremos
> 
> Siento no ayudarte con lo del júrgol, no soy futbolero :ouch:



La de dios, menuda follada dios mio.
Cuando salga las respuestas veremos lo malo que puedo llegar a ser cuando me meten cosas que no he tocado en mi vida :S

Suerte chico.

Respecto a lo del fútbol, no hubo problema en verlo por la Plaza Mayor con un bocata de calamares entre las manos. Mu bueno por cierto XD


----------



## josemazgz (23 Feb 2011)

Sigo en stand-by tras haber sido despedido por pedir reducción de jornada por cuidado de hijos, y a la espera de juicio: SINDICATO OBRERO ARAGONÉS (SOA): QUALYTEL NO APARECE AL ACTO DE CONCILIACION DE NUESTRO COMPAÑERO JOSEMA. LOS "CESIONARIOS" (UNIQUE) SOLOS ANTE EL "PELIGRO"


----------



## Loco_Ivan (23 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> Sigo en stand-by tras haber sido despedido por pedir reducción de jornada por cuidado de hijos, y a la espera de juicio: SINDICATO OBRERO ARAGONÉS (SOA): QUALYTEL NO APARECE AL ACTO DE CONCILIACION DE NUESTRO COMPAÑERO JOSEMA. LOS "CESIONARIOS" (UNIQUE) SOLOS ANTE EL "PELIGRO"



Puedes decir en que empresa trabajabas? En el blog ese he visto nombradas a qualytel, unique y vodafone.

En estos momentos soy usuario de vodafone, dime si tienen alguna responsabilidad en tu despido y me daré de baja.


----------



## josemazgz (23 Feb 2011)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Puedes decir en que empresa trabajabas? En el blog ese he visto nombradas a qualytel, unique y vodafone.
> 
> En estos momentos soy usuario de vodafone, dime si tienen alguna responsabilidad en tu despido y me daré de baja.



No, Vodafone no tiene ninguna responsabilidad. Ésta es de la subcontrata (Qualytel). La ETT siempre ha estado de mi parte (fue muy bueno ayer la ETT reconociendo que tenía razón, pero que si no se presentaba la empresa usuaria (Qualytel), no podían hacer nada).

El abogado mete en la demanda para el juicio a Vodafone, con la esperanza de que le pegue un toque a su subcontrata (Qualytel) para que arregle todo y no verse en un juicio.

Edit: Calla, que al final no te he contestado  :Vodafone subcontrata sus servicios de gestión, captación y retención a Qualytel, que subsubcontrata a Unique (ETT). Trabajo para esta última.


----------



## josemazgz (23 Feb 2011)

He dicho que "trabajo" y no "trabajaba" porque es así.

El abogado me ha dicho que, aunque nos toque el juez borde y no nos conceda la nulidad, lo que es prácticamente seguro es que reconozca la improcedencia (solicité la reducción mediante burofax certificado y con acuse de recibo. Se me despidió porque la obra del contrato había finalizado y ese mismo día entro gente nueva a mi departamento  ), por lo que me tendrían que pagar los salarios de tramitación y cotizar a la SS hasta el día del juicio.

A ver si se alarga éste.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Loco_Ivan (24 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> No, Vodafone no tiene ninguna responsabilidad. Ésta es de la subcontrata (Qualytel). La ETT siempre ha estado de mi parte (fue muy bueno ayer la ETT reconociendo que tenía razón, pero que si no se presentaba la empresa usuaria (Qualytel), no podían hacer nada).
> 
> El abogado mete en la demanda para el juicio a Vodafone, con la esperanza de que le pegue un toque a su subcontrata (Qualytel) para que arregle todo y no verse en un juicio.
> 
> Edit: Calla, que al final no te he contestado  :Vodafone subcontrata sus servicios de gestión, captación y retención a Qualytel, que subsubcontrata a Unique (ETT). Trabajo para esta última.



Ya empezamos con la subcontrata de la subcontrata. Debería estar totalmente prohibido.

Pues nada Josema, suerte y esperemos que se haga justicia, al menos esta vez.


----------



## Thera (24 Feb 2011)

Josema, pero ese permiso está tan protegido como el de maternidad, no?

No tiene nada que hacer la empresa aunque el disgusto te lo hayas llevado ya, pondría la mano en el fuego porque aunque te toque un juez borde conceda la nulidad.
Más ruido con estas cosas habría que hacer! ><

Suerte en cualquier caso, sabes para cuándo tendrás noticias del proceso?


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (24 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> He dicho que "trabajo" y no "trabajaba" porque es así.
> 
> El abogado me ha dicho que, aunque nos toque el juez borde y no nos conceda la nulidad, lo que es prácticamente seguro es que reconozca la improcedencia (solicité la reducción mediante burofax certificado y con acuse de recibo. Se me despidió porque la obra del contrato había finalizado y ese mismo día entro gente nueva a mi departamento  ), por lo que me tendrían que pagar los salarios de tramitación y cotizar a la SS hasta el día del juicio.
> 
> A ver si se alarga éste.... :fiufiu:



Espero que tengas suerte pero no me queda claro del todo:

- ¿había un fin de obra planeado? 
- ¿lo intuías antes de solicitar la jornada reducida?
- ¿ha habido más despidos de tu proyecto por causas del fin de obra?

No lo veo tan sencillo en caso de que alguna de las respuestas sea afirmativa.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Feb 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Espero que tengas suerte pero no me queda claro del todo:
> 
> - ¿había un fin de obra planeado? No. Como he dicho la "obra" sigue y de hecho se ha contratado más gente para mi departamento. Entrecomillo "obra" porque realmente no hay una como tal. Símplemente así es más barato el despido. También se incluye ese tema en la demanda.
> - ¿lo intuías antes de solicitar la jornada reducida? No.
> ...



En el acto de conciliación me ofrecieron la improcedencia, pagándome los 45 días en lugar de los 8, y los salarios de tramitación. No acepté y se irá a juicio demandando la nulidad y subsidariamente, por si las moscas, la improcedencia.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Feb 2011)

Thera dijo:


> Josema, pero ese permiso está tan protegido como el de maternidad, no?
> 
> No tiene nada que hacer la empresa aunque el disgusto te lo hayas llevado ya, pondría la mano en el fuego porque aunque te toque un juez borde conceda la nulidad.
> Más ruido con estas cosas habría que hacer! ><
> ...



Efectivamente, está tan protegido. El despido es totalmente nulo por ir contra derecho.

Si el juez es borde, pueden joderme. Trabajo vía ETT, y quien no me quiere reducir la jornada es la empresa usuaria.

Ruido hay, y habrá...mi mujer tiene un conocido en cierto periódico de gran tirada... :fiufiu:

El juicio tardará sobre mes y medio.


----------



## temis2011 (24 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> Efectivamente, está tan protegido. El despido es totalmente nulo por ir contra derecho.
> 
> Si el juez es borde, pueden joderme. Trabajo vía ETT, y quien no me quiere reducir la jornada es la empresa usuaria.
> 
> ...



Espero que te salga bien, y que los empresarios cercanos tomen nota y se acojonen, porque es de vergüenza ajena lo poquito que la gente reclama sus derechos y la cantidad de caciques que hay.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (24 Feb 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> En el acto de conciliación me ofrecieron la improcedencia, pagándome los 45 días en lugar de los 8, y los salarios de tramitación. No acepté y se irá a juicio demandando la nulidad y subsidariamente, por si las moscas, la improcedencia.



En ese caso, espero que tengas mucha suerte. 
Lo que no entiendo es que las empresas españolas abusen tanto de las ETT que deberían funcionar sólo para casos puntual y temporales. Si quieren un empleado fijo se contrata y punto.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Feb 2011)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que las empresas españolas abusen tanto de las ETT que deberían funcionar sólo para casos puntual y temporales. Si quieren un empleado fijo se contrata y punto.



No, si eso también está metido en la demanda: concatenar contratos por empresa de trabajo *temporal* cuando hay una continuidad clara en el servicio.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Feb 2011)

temis2011 dijo:


> Espero que te salga bien, y que los empresarios cercanos tomen nota y se acojonen, *porque es de vergüenza ajena lo poquito que la gente reclama sus derechos* y la cantidad de caciques que hay.



La necesidad y las facturas hace que mucha gente esconda el rabo, y lo entiendo. Si mi mujer no tuviera un sueldo seguro y majete, no sé como habría reaccionado.


----------



## marianometrosexual (24 Feb 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> La semana pasada me tocó una plaza, una sustitución de tres semanas.
> 
> La acepté, llame a mis jefes para decir que me iba ese mismo día.
> 
> Desde el lunes estoy trabajando como profesor sustituto, ya os contaré.



Terminé la sustitución y tras varios días en casa me ha vuelto a tocar otra, tres semanas más.


----------



## josemazgz (24 Feb 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Terminé la sustitución y tras varios días en casa me ha vuelto a tocar otra, tres semanas más.



Ánimo. No es tu campo, pero así se ha pegado mi mujer once años y al final ha conseguido la interinidad de una plaza de nueva creación.


----------



## josemazgz (18 Mar 2011)

Thera dijo:


> Josema, pero ese permiso está tan protegido como el de maternidad, no?
> 
> No tiene nada que hacer la empresa aunque el disgusto te lo hayas llevado ya, pondría la mano en el fuego porque aunque te toque un juez borde conceda la nulidad.
> Más ruido con estas cosas habría que hacer! ><
> ...



Juicio el 7 de junio.


----------



## visaman (18 Mar 2011)

vaya aun sigue dando juego el COBOL:8:


----------



## El_Presi (18 Mar 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> Juicio el 7 de junio.



¿Te despiden en febrero y el juicio es en junio? y aparte el tiempo que tarden en dictar sentencia... Al menos, por los datos que aportas, tienes todas las de ganar y por lo tanto más salario generarás hasta que se ejecute la sentencia de reincorporación a tu antiguo puesto de trabajo.

¿Se presentó alguno de los demandados al acto de conciliación previa?


----------



## josemazgz (18 Mar 2011)

El_Presi dijo:


> ¿Te despiden en febrero y el juicio es en junio? y aparte el tiempo que tarden en dictar sentencia... Al menos, por los datos que aportas, tienes todas las de ganar y por lo tanto más salario generarás hasta que se ejecute la sentencia de reincorporación a tu antiguo puesto de trabajo.
> 
> ¿Se presentó alguno de los demandados al acto de conciliación previa?



En enero. Me despiedieron en enero. La demanda por despido se introdujo a finales de febrero.

Al acto de conciliación sólo se presentó la ETT.

Se pide la nulidad y subsidiariamente la improcedencia. Malo será que, al menos, no me lleve los salarios de tramitación.

¿Cuánto se tarda en dictar sentencia?


----------



## guerea (18 Mar 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> En enero. Me despiedieron en enero. La demanda por despido se introdujo a finales de febrero.
> 
> Al acto de conciliación sólo se presentó la ETT.
> 
> ...



A mi me han dado la sentencia de un juicio del 9 de febrero el día 14 de marzo (es cuando llegó la carta certificada), de un juzgado de lo social de Madrid.

(No entro en detalles de la historia porque no debo, pero me ha sido favorable).


----------



## spamrakuen (18 Mar 2011)

Hoy termine de currar, se me termino el contrato de 6 meses :|


----------



## Buster (18 Mar 2011)

guerea dijo:


> A mi me han dado la sentencia de un juicio del 9 de febrero el día 14 de marzo (es cuando llegó la carta certificada), de un juzgado de lo social de Madrid.
> 
> (No entro en detalles de la historia porque no debo, pero me ha sido favorable).



Pues felicidades.


----------



## guerea (18 Mar 2011)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Hoy termine de currar, se me termino el contrato de 6 meses :|



Lo siento :


----------



## spamrakuen (18 Mar 2011)

guerea dijo:


> Lo siento :



No problem, ya saldra algo


----------



## josemazgz (18 Mar 2011)

guerea dijo:


> A mi me han dado la sentencia de un juicio del 9 de febrero el día 14 de marzo (es cuando llegó la carta certificada), de un juzgado de lo social de Madrid.
> 
> (No entro en detalles de la historia porque no debo, pero me ha sido favorable).



Pues págate algo ::

Felicidades!!


----------



## Aldarius (5 May 2011)

Después de 6 meses vuelvo a tener trabajo. Para más inri de aquello que estudio. Empiezo el 23:
- tuve que reducir las pretensiones salariales (para cualquiera que vea ofertas de Infojobs el mínimo del rango salarial en ese sector)
- la consultora está a algo más de una hora de camino (Ferrocarriles de la Generalitat)
- se trata de otra charcutera (no sé que opinión os merecerá GFT)...
... pero como siempre ya estoy acostumbrado a toda esta serie de handicaps a priori y mejor eso que dejar de cobrar el paro a partir del 1 de agosto.


----------



## visaman (5 May 2011)

bueno en nada saldran plazas de gigolo


----------



## Aldarius (5 May 2011)

visaman dijo:


> bueno en nada saldran plazas de gigolo


----------



## sebososabroso (6 May 2011)

A mi mujer, después de dos años y medio le han llamado para un posible curro, hoy tiene la entrevista, es en una residencia de la tercera edad de auxiliar, ella es licenciada y tiene dos masters de calidad y al final después de ver como estaba el patio opto por sacarse una FP de auxiliar, le queda un mes para terminar, espero que en el curro sean gente con cabeza y le dejen sacarse el título.

Ya os contare mas, pero si esto lo lee ZP, no es un brote verde ni mucho menos.


----------



## Aldarius (12 May 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> Después de 6 meses vuelvo a tener trabajo. Para más inri de aquello que estudio. Empiezo el 23:
> - tuve que reducir las pretensiones salariales (para cualquiera que vea ofertas de Infojobs el mínimo del rango salarial en ese sector)
> - la consultora está a algo más de una hora de camino (Ferrocarriles de la Generalitat)
> - se trata de otra charcutera (no sé que opinión os merecerá GFT)...
> ... pero como siempre ya estoy acostumbrado a toda esta serie de handicaps a priori y mejor eso que dejar de cobrar el paro a partir del 1 de agosto.



O mucho o muy poco. Mañana a las 11h otra entrevista, esta vez para otra cárnica sobre el papel "buena" para entrar a trabajar en la consultora del grupo sobre el papel "mala". La buena comienza por A y la mala por C. Y creo que ya he dado demasiadas pistas XD
Sólo por curiosidad para todos aquellos en la misma situación, ¿vosotros cuanto pediríais siendo cicleros estudiando la carrera y con 3 años de experiencia?


----------



## sebososabroso (12 May 2011)

He visto el hilo, a mi mujer le han ofrecido trabajar con contratos de 17 horas semanales, hacer bajas de verano y cosas de esas, no es para tirar la casa por la ventana pero al menos ha metido la pata dentro y le han dicho que si ven méritos laborales podrán meterla en plantilla (supongo que se lo dicen a todos, yo lo he dicho y tal)


----------



## josemazgz (7 Jun 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> En el acto de conciliación me ofrecieron la improcedencia, pagándome los 45 días en lugar de los 8, y los salarios de tramitación. No acepté y se irá a juicio demandando la nulidad y subsidariamente, por si las moscas, la improcedencia.




Hoy es el día.

Juzgado de lo social nº 7, 10:45.


----------



## sebososabroso (7 Jun 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> Hoy es el día.
> 
> Juzgado de lo social nº 7, 10:45.



Suerte compañero, si sale bien paga unos chatos.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (7 Jun 2011)

Suerte Josema



Aldarius dijo:


> O mucho o muy poco. Mañana a las 11h otra entrevista, esta vez para otra cárnica sobre el papel "buena" para entrar a trabajar en la consultora del grupo sobre el papel "mala". La buena comienza por A y la mala por C. Y creo que ya he dado demasiadas pistas XD
> Sólo por curiosidad para todos aquellos en la misma situación, ¿vosotros cuanto pediríais siendo cicleros estudiando la carrera y con 3 años de experiencia?



Yo no me iría a esa empresa pero si te pilla mejor en distancia y te ofrecen estabilidad, al menos 3000€/4000€ más de lo que ganes ahora.


----------



## Thera (7 Jun 2011)

Suerte Josema, ya nos cuentas!


----------



## marianometrosexual (7 Jun 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Terminé la sustitución y tras varios días en casa me ha vuelto a tocar otra, tres semanas más.



Al final duró más semanas de lo previsto, y luego salió otra hasta la semana pasada.

Ahora estoy esperando a ver si sale algo, está difícil porque quedan menos de 20 días pero bueno, ya veremos.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (7 Jun 2011)

suerte a todos


----------



## josemazgz (7 Jun 2011)

Thera dijo:


> Suerte Josema, ya nos cuentas!



Pues os cuento.

Primero han entrado los abogados con el juez a hablar. Al terminar, mi abogado me ha comentado que veía la nulidad jodida de obtener, que últimamente con la crisis los jueces tienden a fallar más a favor de la empresa.

Le he preguntado que, caso de no obtener la nulidad, qué posibilidades de obtener al menos la improcedencia teníamos. Me ha contestado que muchas, pero que, lógicamente, no me podía asegurar que el juez no declarara el despido inicial válido, y me fuera con una mano delante y otra detrás.

Nos han ofrecido que pasara delante el juicio siguiente, para tener más tiempo para pensar. Le he dado vueltas, he hablado con mi mujer...y le he dicho al abogado que hasta el final. En ese momento me han cogido del hombro dos compañeros de la empresa, y miembros del comité. Nos hemos sentado, hemos hecho números de lo que ganaría volviendo a la empresa con reducción de jornada, más gasolina (me mudo en breves), más que hacer con los niños por las tardes, comparado con lo que ofrecían: salario de estos cinco meses (con su cotización, por lo que podré pedir paro, que antes no me llegaba) más indemnización por improcedencia.

Ha pesado más el pragmatismo que mi orgullo, y hemos llegado a ese acuerdo.


----------



## josemazgz (7 Jun 2011)

Anda, si me podía haber ahorrado el ladrillo.... 

SINDICATO OBRERO ARAGONÉS (SOA): PRIMER JUICIO CONTRA UNIQUE, QUALYTEL Y VODAFONE. RECONOCIDO EL DESPIDO IMPROCEDENTE DEL COMPAÑERO JOSEMA.


----------



## burbuja de burbujos (7 Jun 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> Pues os cuento.
> 
> Primero han entrado los abogados con el juez a hablar. Al terminar, mi abogado me ha comentado que veía la nulidad jodida de obtener, que últimamente con la crisis los jueces tienden a fallar más a favor de la empresa.
> 
> ...



A veces mas vale un mal acuerdo que un buen pleito.


----------



## josemazgz (7 Jun 2011)

burbuja de burbujos dijo:


> A veces mas vale un mal acuerdo que un buen pleito.



Eso mismo me ha dicho el abogado. De hecho, ha dicho "siempre" en lugar de "a veces"


----------



## Limón (7 Jun 2011)

Has hecho bien josema.
Jamas se debe trabajar donde no le quieren a uno.
Tranquilo que Dios proveera.


----------



## Berebere (7 Jun 2011)

Has hecho lo mejor para ti, y me alegro.

Buscar una incierta victoria moral* a riesgo de quedarte sin nada no es una buena opción cuando se tienen bocas que alimentar.




* victoria pírrica probablemente porque seguiríais encabronados la empresa y tu, lo cual suele acabar mal.


----------



## josemazgz (7 Jun 2011)

Ah, de bien nacido es ser agradecido. Quería agradecer desde aquí a la empresa, que tan gustosamente se "ha ofrecido" a pagarme estos casi cinco meses mientras estaba con mis hijos.


----------



## sebososabroso (8 Jun 2011)

Josemazgz, yo no trabajaría donde no me quieren, ahora a buscar algo y mirar para adelante compañero.


----------



## josemazgz (8 Jun 2011)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Josemazgz, yo no trabajaría donde no me quieren, ahora a buscar algo y mirar para adelante compañero.



No, si no tenía una gran ilusión por volver a mi antiguo trabajo. Era más un tema de orgullo, volver a la silla de la que me echaron y mirarles a la cara, aunque al día siguiente me despidieran nuevamente o me fuera yo.

Pero bueno, también es verdad que ha pasado casi medio año, y ese sentimiento de revancha se había ido diluyendo.


----------



## sebososabroso (8 Jun 2011)

josemazgz dijo:


> No, si no tenía una gran ilusión por volver a mi antiguo trabajo. Era más un tema de orgullo, volver a la silla de la que me echaron y mirarles a la cara, aunque al día siguiente me despidieran nuevamente o me fuera yo.
> 
> Pero bueno, también es verdad que ha pasado casi medio año, y ese sentimiento de revancha se había ido diluyendo.



Te has mirado algo?

Conozco por la zona varias empresas de autobuses, Therpasa, Automoviles Zaragoza, Agreda, no se de que buscan gente, tampoco se que es lo que haces, pero pasate por ellas por si suena la flauta.


----------



## temis2011 (8 Jun 2011)

Te digo lo mismo que sebosabroso Josema, si aclaras un poco el perfil de lo que te gustaría... estoy atenta y te aviso si veo algo interesante.


----------



## Aldarius (9 Ago 2011)

Comenzamos a trabajar (en mi caso y el de 4 o 5 más) el 7 de junio. A finales de julio, antes de que la mitad de los jerifaltes del proyecto que hay en Zaragoza comenzaran a alternar sus turnos de vacaciones vienen aquí como medida para demostrar que "están ahí" (más como ánimo que no como método de presión, todo sea dicho) para que lo único práctico que saquemos de esa reunión (además de los nervios de pensar que no voy a poder coger el bus de las 16:48 de vuelta a casa aunque afortunadamente lo acabara cogiendo) sea que a mediados de setiembre (+/- 2 semanas) finaliza la fase de desarrollo. Menos 3 o 4 que se queden para las segunda fase (pruebas integradas), patada en el culo al resto. Hay que decir que la responsable del proyecto, embutida en una falta de tubo a pesar de no ser muy alta, tenía unas piernas que Dios las pillase.
El tema rotaciones es bastante brutal. Eso de "bastante brutal" suena contradictorio, diremos que es muy brutal:
- Un analista que se queja de la forma de hacer de todo lo que hace el jefe de proyecto, la semana siguiente a que yo entrase ya no estaba aquí.
- Uno de los chicos que entró con nosotros y que "desapareció" una semana más tarde que el primero. Deducimos que había encontrado algo mejor visto que ni siquiera la ETT tenía idea de su situación cuando el jefe de proyecto la llamó.
- Otro de los analistas que había encontrado algo mejor y se iba a vivir a Tarragona.
- Uno de los chicos que se ha ido, después de 4-5 años metido en burocracia por una adopción, a Etiopia. Creemos pensar que se quedará para las pruebas integradas ya que es de la primera hornada de programadores, que llevan aquí desde abril-mayo, y dentro de lo que cabe no tiene mucho desvío de horas.
- Otro de los analistas, con 10-15 años de experiencia en una entidad bancaria catalana cargadísima de comisiones, y del cual incluso había uno de los programadores que tenía un manual escrito por él mismo de otro trabajo, o lo que viene siendo una "vaca sagrada" en el sector, por diferencias (again) con las decisiones que toma el jefe de proyecto respecto a lo que nos dice BSIS (BanSabadell Information System) en cuanto a coherencia de las tablas, operativa de los servicios/batchs, etc... Hay que decir que parecía ser el que hablaba con más propiedad y sentido común, y me dió pena que fuese otra cabeza de turco.
- Uno de los programadores (jovencito, tendría 25-30 años) que se va un año a Madrid por una beca del Ministerio de Cultura para que el año que viene sea Helpdesk para la infraestructura informática de 3 países (Cuba, Rep. Dominicana y el 3ero creo que Puerto Rico), hipotecado en una VPO y con su parienta en Inglaterra o algún otro país nórdico.
Todo esto en apenas 2 meses. El tema de los sueldos es de absoluta risa, ya que prefiero reírme que comenzar a hacer apología del terrorismo. ¿Sueldo de los analistas? 20.000 anuales brutos, incluído el de la "vaca sagrada". ¿Sueldo de los programadores? Depende. Visto que hemos perdido todo tipo de decencia a la hora de considerarnos "dignos" de un trabajo, a excepción de dos de los programadores que no se atrevieron a decirlo (casualmente, los dos con menos idea, a pesar que uno de ellos no es su primer trabajo de programador, y que sospecho que cobran 12K anuales ya que han comenzado a surgir ofertas de programador cobol en el rango de 12-18K) la parte gruesa de los programadores ronda entorno los 14K-15K. El caso más flagrante el de un chico de 38 años con algo de experiencia como AP en Allianz que cobraba 29K y aquí cobra 14K como programador un año después de la respectiva patada en el culo. Tiene la "tremenda" suerte de vivir en el piso de arriba del chalet de sus padres con su mujer y una niña de 8-9 años.
Yo tuve la suerte (más bien los principios) de no solicitar un puesto en el rango de 12-18 y estar aquí cobrando 2K menos que los analistas. Además del hecho que no tengo que envíarles el parte de horas (deduzco que desde la propia consultora ya lo hacen) ni meterme en "fregaos" por las horas. Pero en función de la ETT por la que entres las condiciones varían abismalmente, hasta me he hecho una mini-lista de ETT's que puedan valer la pena para futuros proyectos. Ya que siempre que hay una consultora con un proyecto salen 5-10 ETT's ofreciendo trabajo, escoger aquella que sea mejor dentro de las circunstancias (si no tengo la suerte de entrar por la propia consultora, que ahora parece un lujo al alcance de unos pocos).
¿Organización del trabajo? Es un proyecto que llevan 4-5 años intentando hacer y siempre lo han tirado atrás en un cierto punto (sospecho que en las pruebas integradas). Esta vez no será una excepción, ya que siempre que hay un módulo al que llama que da más problemas de los necesarios, con las estimaciones de horas por los suelos, el jefe de proyecto no tiene apuros en decir "asterisca la llamada y sigue".
Banc Sabadell siempre ha sido famosa por su control del número de compilaciones de un elemento (como te pases compilando te llaman del propio cliente, lo viví en directo por un compañero en Getronics). Afortunadamente, siendo una plataforma de nueva creación y sin la mitad de las herramientas de BS (ni siquiera podemos insertar sentencias SQL para ver el resultado) y sin que tampoco haya un pre-check del programa antes de compilar como en el host de BS parece que aquí no se da el caso de que se pongan duros con el tema.
Le añadimos el hecho de que (a juzgar por los departamentos de paquetes de ChangeMan) hay 3 consultoras metidas en distintos proyectos para esta plataforma: Everis, Indra y GFT (la nuestra), por lo que el cacao de bloqueos externos y elementos "congelados" por terceros alcanza cotas épicas si no se establece una política clara de estructuración y BSIS desbloquea los elementos por subirlos a producción en el menor tiempo posible (subidos a producción que muy probablemente ni siquiera hayan sido probados en condiciones), o con chapuzas como modificar una COPY afectada por 50 programas añadiendo campos con el mismo nombre que ya tienen en otra sub-estructura y sin avisar a los responsables de los elementos afectados de ese titánico cambio en sus elementos (titánico por el hecho de empezar a llenar los elementos de OF para referirse a la sub-estructura que toca). Y esto es verídico porque el compañero que tengo delante tuvo "la suerte" de no haber acabado de probar el elemento y que él mismo se diera cuenta del cambio antes de finalizar las pruebas unitarias.
Esta política de estructuración tuvo (por lo que se ve) su primer cénit la semana pasada mientras yo estaba de baja de miércoles a viernes por un cólico nefrítico (el próximo lunes iré a ver el médico del CAP para ver que me dice del análisis de orina/sangre). Hasta ese momento los paquetes se creaban por RT y aplicación. Si no había un paquete para un RT en alguna de las aplicaciones (ZV, SG, SH...) se daba de alta y ya está. El problema de esta estructuración es que si un elemento estaba afectado por dos RT's (en el caso de las modificaciones) o se asignaban las dos modificaciones al mismo programador y él llevaba su organización o el cacao era considerable. Se solía optar (lógicamente) por la primera opción. A partir de esta semana (re-estructurado por el analista que hasta hace 2 semanas era el jefe de proyecto suplente ya que el formal estuvo 3 semanas de vacaciones) la estructuración es por aplicación/USUARIO. Con lo que volvemos al tema de siempre: si un elemento está afectado por dos RT's se asigna al mismo usuario y asunto solucionado. Cambia la estructuración para seguir haciendo lo mismo, o sea una pérdida de tiempo y recursos. Con un pequeño inconveniente añadido: los movimientos de paquetes han dejado el 90% de los elementos "congelados" (si compilas una COPY congelada el compilador sencillamente no la ve por lo que dará errores de compilación al no reconocer esas variables "extrañas" que usas dentro del programa), razón por la cual ando haciendo este escrito (por esto y para quedarme a gusto, visto lo visto). Si son COPY's normales no hay mucho inconveniente, copias la estructura dentro del programa y cuando haya sido traspasado la quitas y ya está. Pero si se trata de la DECLARE de una tabla (¿para qué coño mueves eso, cojones?) ese truquillo no sirve, como es mi caso en el elemento que estoy probando ¬¬.
Otro detalle más de estructuración del trabajo. Analistas haciendo de programadores. Así, tal cual, analistas que nos preguntan como se hace esto (o lo otro) porque no lo han hecho en su vida. Todo porque BSIS y los jerifaltes de las distintas consultoras no se ponen de acuerdo respecto a los criterios con los que crear claves de tablas, operativa de programas, etc. Y por lo tanto no salen documentos técnicos con los que ellos hagan cuadernos de carga que luego usamos para codificar las modificaciones o los programas nuevos. En pocas palabras, saben lo que quieren hacer (o eso creo) pero no CÓMO lo quieren hacer. Y así llevan 5 años (o más).
En el apartado de anécdotas las hay variopintas, aunque las más recientes son:
- programador que llama a un módulo y al lanzar la ejecución le da un ABBEND. Escala el problema al jefe de proyecto, que a su vez lo escala a instancias superiores, y acaba comunicándose con un (atención al título) "Analista de sistemas senior" de Indra, cuyo nombre no reproduciré por decencia al escarnio que padecería en la nube digital, que le dice que modifique la llamada por la que él le pega, para a continuación saltar otro ABBEND completamente nuevo, el cual a continuación ha pegado en un mail de respuesta al susodicho analista de Indra (con copia al jefe de proyecto) para que le explique este "nuevo" ABBEND que le sale ahora.
- las dos personas que están menos preparadas (y que suelen quedarse a hacer horas extra, gratis lógicamente) la última vez que vi el Excel tenían unos desvios de 200-300% respecto a las horas estimadas. Actualmente (desde que uno de los analistas con bastante idea, estuvo 5 años en BS, y bastante tiempo libre les ayuda) sus desvios han bajado al 8% y 144%. No creo que dejen de hacerlas, visto su nerviosismo infundado.
Infundado porque hay chicas de ETT que me dicen como les cuesta encontrar programadores COBOL, y como traen nuevos en sustitución de otros si los chutan por razones que nada tienen que ver con lo buenos que sean en su trabajo (en pocas palabras, quejarse del jefe de proyecto).
- desde hace 2 semanas, una semana después de que volviese de vacaciones, el jefe de proyecto no suele hacer casi nada a excepción de tocar el Excel de progreso del proyecto de vez en cuando, y el resto del día se dedica a forear en un foro de Geocaching (usar el GPS para encontrar localizaciones especiales). Estoy por crear un perfil fake y añadir una localización de un coto privado de caza que conozco con la particularidad de ir vestido de jabalí o algo por el estilo, visto lo competente que es en el puesto.

Ahora mismo, estoy en la diatriba de pensar que es mejor para mi:
- que a mediados de setiembre nos echen la patada en el culo (mis esperanzas de quedarme en las integradas son mínimas) y me pueda dedicar únicamente a la carrera con 5 materias (un semestre entero) ahora que tengo prisa por acabarla.
- tener la "tremenda" suerte de convertirme en Accenturino por un proceso de selección de una ETT en el que ando metido y compaginar un trabajo a jornada completa en un proyecto de duración más larga con un semestre entero de una carrera universitaria, con el añadido de stress que ello supone. Y que en caso que la incorporación fuera inmediata (lo bueno de estas ETT's es que tienen periodos de prueba de 6 meses y hasta navidades podría avisarles de un día para otro que no voy a ir a trabajar) no me comiera 1h15m (1h30m ahora en agosto) de trayecto para venir hasta aquí porque trabajaría en las oficinas de BCN y no aquí en St. Cugat.

Pero bien, mientras el resto de gente en los FGC tiene cara de circunstancias (normal, son las 7 de la mañana), yo me lo tomo con filosofía por el hecho de tener un trabajo (mini-trabajo) y que haya un 40-50% de jóvenes menores de 25 años en España que no lo tengan. Vale, yo tengo 29, pero quien no se consuela es porque no quiere.

Sigamos con la pantomima, y suerte a todos.


----------



## señor eko (9 Ago 2011)

El punto y aparte es un recurso estupendo. Se lo recomiendo fervientemente.


----------



## Aldarius (9 Ago 2011)

señor eko dijo:


> El punto y aparte es un recurso estupendo. Se lo recomiendo fervientemente.



Esto de tener la ventana en la esquina inferior derecha, ya que tengo al jefe de proyecto detrás a mi izquierda en el otro grupo de mesas, que no me permite ver el texto en perspectiva XD


----------



## bladu (10 Ago 2011)

Aldarieus, deja la informatica si puedes y recliclate a otra cosa. Ayer me decía uno que esta lleva trabajando 10 años en Cobol, y que le han echado (precisamente de Accenture), que en las entrevistas de trabajo a las que va le dicen que es mayor tiene 37 años y es analista...

Por lo demas me parece una buena idea la de enviar a tu jefe a un coto de caza


----------



## Aldarius (10 Ago 2011)

bladu dijo:


> Aldarieus, deja la informatica si puedes y recliclate a otra cosa. Ayer me decía uno que esta lleva trabajando 10 años en Cobol, y que le han echado (precisamente de Accenture), que en las entrevistas de trabajo a las que va le dicen que es mayor tiene 37 años y es analista...
> 
> Por lo demas me parece una buena idea la de enviar a tu jefe a un coto de caza



Llámame ingenuo pero tengo la esperanza de acabar el Grado en Ingenieria Informática (del Plan Bolonia) en un plazo "razonable" de 3 años (aprobándolas todas cada semestre serían 2 años, pero ni yo me creo eso) y encontrar trabajo en el extranjero (Holanda, Alemania, o de forma menos probable Suecia, Dinamarca, Finlandia o Noruega). Si con 29 años decidiese reciclarme tocando un ordenador desde los 4 años no sabría hacia donde tirar, sinceramente.
Como último disparate del trabajo, hoy han llamado al ex-AP de Allianz de su ETT para decirle que mañana no hace falta que venga a trabajar, oficialmente por "bajo rendimiento". Digo oficialmente porque las métricas de dos de los programas han sido manipuladas (y es un Excel de sólo lectura que únicamente puede tocar el Project Manager amante de los GPS), y que se ha envíado a su correo personal los correos en los que ponía las imputaciones que nos hace rellenar cada miércoles con sus ETC's asociados porque sospecha que el PM lo ha hecho a propósito y que haya pruebas de como él tiene unos ETC distintos de los que pone ese Excel. ¿La razón real por la que lo han chutado? La desconocemos.


----------



## BarneyStinson (10 Ago 2011)

Aldarius tronco, como tires código igual que escribes... ::

¿Lo de 12-18 son k€/año? Si que está malito el tema, si...

Mucho animo!


----------



## Demostenes (11 Ago 2011)

BarneyStinson dijo:


> Aldarius tronco, como tires código igual que escribes... ::
> 
> ¿Lo de 12-18 son k€/año? Si que está malito el tema, si...
> 
> Mucho animo!



Al mes va a ser que no, y no he oído que ahora paguen por trimestres. La cosita está mal como en todos los ámbitos, hay ingenieros, arquitectos, economistas, ..., cobrando 1000-1500 euros al mes, así que no es sorprendente que los titulados en informática anden por ahí, la burbuja de sueldos de la burbuja.com ya pasó hace tiempo.


----------



## CouCou (11 Ago 2011)

Demostenes dijo:


> Al mes va a ser que no, y no he oído que ahora paguen por trimestres. La cosita está mal como en todos los ámbitos, hay ingenieros, arquitectos, economistas, ..., cobrando 1000-1500 euros al mes, así que no es sorprendente que los titulados en informática anden por ahí, la burbuja de sueldos de la burbuja.com ya pasó hace tiempo.



En Galicia está ente 14.000 y 18.000 bruto anual (y con idiomas... nivel alto o bilingüe).
Algún ser de luz con muchos años de experiencia puede negociar y entrar por 19 - 20.

ESto hablando de nuevos contratos, hay gente cobrando más... pero llevan años contratados.


----------



## Aldarius (12 Ago 2011)

BarneyStinson dijo:


> Aldarius tronco, como tires código igual que escribes... ::
> 
> ¿Lo de 12-18 son k€/año? Si que está malito el tema, si...
> 
> Mucho animo!



Mecanografía. Se le llama mecanografía. A los que estudiamos FP-1 Administrativo hace unos añitos nos lo metieron en el plan de estudios.


----------



## Aldarius (24 Ago 2011)

Parece que la razón oculta para chutar al ex-AP fue que no hacía pruebas unitarias si en el correspondiente cuaderno de carga del programa no había.
Dejaba bloqueado el elemento a la espera de que alguien se las diera y ahí se iban acumulando. Fueron 6 en total, de 12 que llegó a codificar.
Y el PM amante de los GPS, teníamos la extraña sensación de que sudaba del trabajo (no nos preguntéis la razón XD), pero la semana pasada nos comunicó el motivo: el lunes 29 acaba en esta empresa porque se va a vivir a Chile con su pareja chilena.
Por lo demás, contamos los días que faltan hasta que llegue la patada de mediados de setiembre (yo más que ninguno si el 21 de setiembre paso a tener 5 materias en la universidad). Ayer hice números y tengo dinero para subsistir sin ingresos unos 40 meses AL RITMO ACTUAL DE GASTO, así que prefiero pensar en el futuro que no en la bazofia de presente, la verdad sea dicha.
Y si se van presentando otros trabajos, mejor.


----------



## Aldarius (24 Ago 2011)

No pienso extenderme mucho en detalles, porque nunca se sabe qué conocido puede leer esto ahora o en el futuro siendo Internet (casi se deberían hacer cátedras al respecto de este asunto), pero la gente es:

*GILIPOLLAS*

Sobre una opinión en cierta web de reputación empresarial en la que la opinión mayoritoria de la gente del trabajo es "debe creerse el mejor" porque alguien comenta que es penoso que un AP cobre 20K anuales. O sea, te rebajan el sueldo un 17% como mínimo, y además de asumirlo te muestras dispuesto a bajarte los pantalones aún más.
Lo dicho. Gilipollas integral.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (25 Ago 2011)

Aldarius dijo:


> Ayer hice números y tengo dinero para subsistir sin ingresos unos 40 meses AL RITMO ACTUAL DE GASTO, así que prefiero pensar en el futuro que no en la bazofia de presente, la verdad sea dicha.
> Y si se van presentando otros trabajos, mejor.



Tienes 29 años por lo que veo. Yo de tí sí que terminaría el grado si tienes tanto dinero ahorrado y empezaría a formarme en alguna tecnología que esté falta de personal (no sé decirte cual por que no tengo ni zorra de programación).

Si tienes pasta para 40 meses y además puedes compaginarlo con algún trabajo esporádico como autónomo creo que es lo mejor que puedes hacer.


----------



## maxhc (25 Ago 2011)

Mucho ánimo ¡!


----------



## Bastian Schalk (25 Ago 2011)

Os aseguro que tras estar leyendo las últimas páginas he terminado medio deprimido. Es increible al nivel que estamos llegando en puestos de trabajo supuestamente cualificados (y que requieren de años de estudio). :


----------



## Loco_Ivan (25 Ago 2011)

Bastian Schalk dijo:


> Os aseguro que tras estar leyendo las últimas páginas he terminado medio deprimido. Es increible al nivel que estamos llegando en puestos de trabajo supuestamente cualificados (y que requieren de años de estudio). :



De momento, los únicos que mantienen algo su estatus son los médicos. Las ingenierías, en todas sus ramas, han sido vilmente destrozadas desde 2004 a fechas actuales, y no digamos las restantes carreras.


----------



## pacoyoyo (25 Ago 2011)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> De momento, los únicos que mantienen algo su estatus son los médicos. Las ingenierías, en todas sus ramas, han sido vilmente destrozadas desde 2004 a fechas actuales, y no digamos las restantes carreras.



la informatica no es una ingenieria, por mucho q se haya obligado nominalmente a ello... el endiosamiento del ingeniero es una de las muestras de paletismo que recorren nuestro pais... aqui a la gente se les llena tan alegramente la boca con la palabra ingeniero como a ti con una palmitante y venosa polla. 8:


----------



## Bastian Schalk (25 Ago 2011)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> De momento, los únicos que mantienen algo su estatus son los médicos. Las ingenierías, en todas sus ramas, han sido vilmente destrozadas desde 2004 a fechas actuales, y no digamos las restantes carreras.



Lo jodido es que la mujer de la limpieza que limpie las oficinas de esas consultorías tienen un trabajo MÁS estable que los propios ingenieros (que según lo que se cuenta por aquí, te echan a la mínima de cambio), pues lógicamente esas oficinas han de limpiarse cada día.

Si la cosa ya no es tanto el sueldo, que se puede aceptar cobrar menos durante épocas críticas, sino la inestabilidad tan exagerada que existe. Lo del forero que ha comentado que a un amigo le han dicho que con 37 años ya es "viejo" para programar me ha dejado muerto.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (26 Ago 2011)

pacoyoyo dijo:


> la informatica no es una ingenieria, por mucho q se haya obligado nominalmente a ello... el endiosamiento del ingeniero es una de las muestras de paletismo que recorren nuestro pais... aqui a la gente se les llena tan alegramente la boca con la palabra ingeniero como a ti con una palmitante y venosa polla. 8:



Yo no soy informático, hablaba en general.

Y guárdate la polla en los calzoncillos, que este es un hilo serio.


----------



## Aldarius (26 Ago 2011)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Tienes 29 años por lo que veo. Yo de tí sí que terminaría el grado si tienes tanto dinero ahorrado y empezaría a formarme en alguna tecnología que esté falta de personal (no sé decirte cual por que no tengo ni zorra de programación).
> 
> Si tienes pasta para 40 meses y además puedes compaginarlo con algún trabajo esporádico como autónomo creo que es lo mejor que puedes hacer.



¿Autónomo? Ni de coña. Y eso que esta semana he acabado de leerme "Contra la cultura del subsidio" de Marc Vidal, o sea no soy el típico funcionario en potencia. Pero si trabajo sería por cuenta ajena. A lo sumo sería autónomo en el extranjero, o cuando haya acabado la carrera aunque fuera aquí si tuviera la mala suerte de no tener éxito buscando por Alemania/Holanda o alguno de los paises nórdicos. Pero ser autónomo aquí es una ruina a menos que tengas una buena idea y sea estable. Y esas ideas no abundan.


----------



## marianometrosexual (27 Ago 2011)

Yo desde el 1 de junio estoy en el paro.

Estoy esperando que empiecen a asignar las plazas de profesor interino, sustituto y demás ... pero pinta que tardaran en llamarme.


----------



## cri-cri (27 Ago 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Yo desde el 1 de junio estoy en el paro.
> 
> Estoy esperando que empiecen a asignar las plazas de profesor interino, sustituto y demás ... pero pinta que tardaran en llamarme.



Me temo que cuando acabe la campaña voy a ser el siguiente, si sigue el calor aguantaremos hasta octubre.

Lo siento amigo, espero que no sea por mucho tiempo.


----------



## marianometrosexual (27 Ago 2011)

cri-cri dijo:


> Me temo que cuando acabe la campaña voy a ser el siguiente, si sigue el calor aguantaremos hasta octubre.
> 
> Lo siento amigo, espero que no sea por mucho tiempo.



Tiene mala pinta, me han comentado que respecto pasado curso, muchos departamentos tendrán de media un profesor menos ... así que supongo que no empezaré el curso.

Aprovecharé para sacarme el master de profesor, algo que tengo que hacer sí o sí.


----------



## marianometrosexual (2 Sep 2011)

marianometrosexual dijo:


> Tiene mala pinta, me han comentado que respecto pasado curso, muchos departamentos tendrán de media un profesor menos ... así que supongo que no empezaré el curso.
> 
> Aprovecharé para sacarme el master de profesor, algo que tengo que hacer sí o sí.



Pues sonó la flauta ... me han asignado un puesto de interino por todo el curso, hasta el 31 de agosto del 2012.


----------



## Demostenes (2 Sep 2011)

Noragüena.


----------



## Aldarius (22 Sep 2011)

Para esta semana tenemos que acabar los elementos que tengamos de dos de los RT's funcionales. A mi personalmente me importa un pepino, ya que la semana que viene nos echan la patada previsiblemente y prefiero que lo hagan porque la carrera este semestre me va a dar mucho por culo. Total que tengo un elemento en uno de ellos que llevo días con errores al único servicio que llama y que también está en pruebas. Cada cierto tiempo le digo a la encargada de ese programa algún error que he encontrado para que ella lo revise y confirme que así es. Técnicamente, es como si yo también me estuviera encargando de las pruebas de su programa (lógico, ella de momento está probando otro camino).
La cuestión es que ese servicio es tan complejo que (a parte de una parte común para cualquier llamada al servicio) en función del tipo de operación hace un proceso totalmente distinto. No os llegáis a imaginar la puta biblia que le han metido para programar a la AP (ya os lo conté en una entrega anterior). El sumum de esta historia ha llegado hoy, cuando ese servicio llama a un tercero que por no tener informadas dos de las variables de entrada a ese servicio llega un momento que peta porque una de ellas no tiene información. Voy a su programa esperando ver alguna variable para investigar con que la informa... y veo esto:

* MOVE ¿? TO ZV7103I-CAPGARVE
* MOVE ¿? TO ZV7103I-FEVTOTMG

O sea, a un día de la fecha límite para tener finalizados y probados elementos de una RT (creo que la otra ya hace tiempo que todos están finalizados) todavía no han acabado el análisis de algunos de los elementos. Sencillamente hilarante. Y que recen para que esos dos campos fueran un despiste del analista y no los añadieran posteriormente en el ZV7103 sin llegar a probar que sigue ejecutando correctamente, porque de no ser así las pruebas integradas (el pobre desgraciad@ que se quede para ellas) van a ser épicas.


----------



## artemis (22 Sep 2011)

Mucha suerte a todos, enhorabuena mariano, otro año mas con trabajo...


----------



## Aldarius (4 Oct 2011)

El no va más. Antes los problemas de llamadas a otros programas que no son responsabilidad de esa empresa hay dos opciones:
1) Otra de las empresas asterisca COMPLETAMENTE un programa que es responsabilidad nuestra antes de que se suba a producción. Para los no entendidos, cuando asteriscas una sentencia de programación dentro de un programa es como si contase como comentario, y que por lo tanto no se ejecuta cuando ejecuta el programa. O sea, que el programa no haga NADA.
2) Otra de las empresas pone una modificación sobre un programa que es responsabilidad nuestra, uno de los componentes de este equipo pone la suya sin saber que algún inútil de otra empresa ha puesto la suya (y por lo tanto la del componente de este equipo no tiene la modificación de esa empresa), y unos días después recibe un pollo porque le han borrado la modificación. Que QUÉ HEMOS HECHO. Sobre un programa que hemos creado nosotros. Y ahora viene el chiste: nuestro jefe de proyecto apenas dice nada :XX:

Podría hacer un libro de relatos con todas estas historias, pero me lo ahorro por falta de tiempo. Al menos me quedo a gusto.


----------



## Aldarius (4 Nov 2011)

Y finalmente ya vuelto a "trabajar" para la empresa más grande del país.
A ver cuanto me dura...


----------



## tecniko (5 Nov 2011)

Diles que te echaron por echar demasiadas horas extras y ademas gratis.


----------



## Aldarius (12 Ene 2012)

*Historias de como alguien dice algo de verdad y no lo dice por decir*

En la clausura de este último proyecto me comunicaron, como a otros componentes del equipo, que había en el aire un proyecto paralelo para Banc Sabadell (éste último era con Zurich) para el cual era posible que volvieran a confiar en nosotros. En todos aquellos que hubieran encontrado que merecían la pena volver a contratar ("De todo hay en la viña del Señor").
Yo no confiaba demasiado en las palabras de esa responsable de proyecto porque había una mujer del equipo que también había venido por ETT pero que a diferencia del resto (y de otro analista más) se iban a quedar para desarrollar algún otro proyecto relacionado y que comenzarían a partir de mitades/finales de noviembre, combinándolo con ya no recuerdo qué fase de pruebas integradas (primero vendrían las de BS, las fáciles, y luego las de Zurich, donde previsiblemente echarían atrás el proyecto XD), así que lo atribuimos más a una excusa para quedar bien y guardar las apariencias que no a una intención real de volvernos a contratar.
Pues bien, hoy me ha llamado el responsable de la ETT para comunicarme que esa empresa vuelve a confiar en nosotros para un nuevo proyecto. A lo cual lógicamente he aceptado. El responsable de la ETT me ha dicho que actualmente tienen dos proyectos en nuestra área (host): Banc Sabadell y la CAM. Y que la incorporación sería inmediata, así que a muy tardar para inicios de febrero vuelvo a salir del paro, durante... unos 2-3 meses me ha dicho. Veremos que sale de todo esto.

Resumen para vagos: vuelvo a tener trabajo


----------



## artemis (12 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena Aldarius...


----------



## Aldarius (23 Ene 2012)

El próximo lunes empiezo a trabajar.
Post patrocinado por los fachas del PP que no permitirán que el paro de Enero suba tanto XD.


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2012)

Que se te de bien, aprovecha la ultima semana de "vacaciones"


----------



## Aldarius (24 Ene 2012)

artemis dijo:


> Que se te de bien, aprovecha la ultima semana de "vacaciones"



El próximo semestre de la universidad no comienza hasta el 29 de febrero. Casi que prefiero hacer vida social al salir de trabajar que almenos iré vestido que tener que vestirme a propósito por ir a algún lado.
Llámame vago, pero es así XD

Y de todas formas el proyecto, que es la segunda parte del que estuve ocupado de junio a noviembre, dura 2-3 meses...


----------



## Aldarius (5 Jun 2012)

Finalmente estuve allí únicamente 1 mes. A principios de Marzo nos dieron la patada y desde entonces que me he concentrado con la carrera. Y no por obligación al no encontrar trabajo. Haciendo números caí en la cuenta de que tenía ahorros para unos 30 meses al ritmo de gasto en ese momento, que ahora he reducido precisamente por seguridad, ya que nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir en el futuro.
La subida de las tasas universitarias, suponiendo que el coste de cada semestre suba un 50%, ya que el de este semestre han sido unos 1.015€ con una asignatura repetida y por lo tanto sin tener que pagar de nuevo por los apuntes, o de 1.083€ en caso que sean 5 asignaturas no repetidas con sus correspondientes apuntes, podría llegar a costar ahora unos 1.500€ aproximadamente, pero quitando la brutalidad porcentual que ha hecho el señor "Wert-güenzas" no supone tampoco ningún gran contratiempo ya que me quedan 30 créditos del próximo semestre (un semestre entero), y 18 por una asignatura (6) y el TFG (12), en el supuesto que no catee ninguna más en este semestre (tengo los exámenes el 16/20/23) o el siguiente.
La cuestión es que yo pensaba que no podría aspirar a más (salario, se sobreentiende). Me equivocaba. En los últimos proyectos había, para la misma categoría y con experiencia, ETT's que te pagaban 15.000€/año (al menos una), 16.000€/año otra... hasta llegar a los 18.000€/año que teníamos los dos programadores de nuestra ETT, el analista-programador no sabíamos cuanto cobraba. Total, que sabiendo por experiencia que a pesar de no ir a clase el semestre no es ninguna tonteria, y le he dedicado todo el día (me levantaba cada día a las 8 entre semana por ello), he llegado a la conclusión que si tengo que ir a trabajar que sea por una buena razón, así que decidí subir las pretensiones salariales a 20K. A pesar de ello, las ETT's no tienen problema alguno en aceptarlas, y hace unas semanas tuve una entrevista en una famosa cárnica y hoy me han llamado de otra ETT por otro proceso de selección con otra famosa cárnica.
Sé que este post será "carnaza " para todos aquellos que saltan a decir que destruimos el mercado laboral con estos salarios, pero teniendo en cuenta que no tenía previsto trabajar hasta... verano 2.013 / enero 2.014 (cuando prevea que acabo la carrera) o quizá antes si veo que el último semestre con el TFG se me hace muy aburrido, y que hay mucha gente que está cobrando mucho menos que eso (unos 5.000€ menos en algunos casos y unos 4.000€ menos en la mayoría de ellos), yo ya me doy por satisfecho si suena la campana.


----------



## burbujeado (5 Jun 2012)

Aldarius dijo:


> Finalmente estuve allí únicamente 1 mes. A principios de Marzo nos dieron la patada y desde entonces que me he concentrado con la carrera. Y no por obligación al no encontrar trabajo. Haciendo números caí en la cuenta de que tenía ahorros para unos 30 meses al ritmo de gasto en ese momento, que ahora he reducido precisamente por seguridad, ya que nunca se sabe lo que puede ocurrir en el futuro.
> La subida de las tasas universitarias, suponiendo que el coste de cada semestre suba un 50%, ya que el de este semestre han sido unos 1.015€ con una asignatura repetida y por lo tanto sin tener que pagar de nuevo por los apuntes, o de 1.083€ en caso que sean 5 asignaturas no repetidas con sus correspondientes apuntes, podría llegar a costar ahora unos 1.500€ aproximadamente, pero quitando la brutalidad porcentual que ha hecho el señor "Wert-güenzas" no supone tampoco ningún gran contratiempo ya que me quedan 30 créditos del próximo semestre (un semestre entero), y 18 por una asignatura (6) y el TFG (12), en el supuesto que no catee ninguna más en este semestre (tengo los exámenes el 16/20/23) o el siguiente.
> La cuestión es que yo pensaba que no podría aspirar a más (salario, se sobreentiende). Me equivocaba. En los últimos proyectos había, para la misma categoría y con experiencia, ETT's que te pagaban 15.000€/año (al menos una), 16.000€/año otra... hasta llegar a los 18.000€/año que teníamos los dos programadores de nuestra ETT, el analista-programador no sabíamos cuanto cobraba. Total, que sabiendo por experiencia que a pesar de no ir a clase el semestre no es ninguna tonteria, y le he dedicado todo el día (me levantaba cada día a las 8 entre semana por ello), he llegado a la conclusión que si tengo que ir a trabajar que sea por una buena razón, así que decidí subir las pretensiones salariales a 20K. A pesar de ello, las ETT's no tienen problema alguno en aceptarlas, y hace unas semanas tuve una entrevista en una famosa cárnica y hoy me han llamado de otra ETT por otro proceso de selección con otra famosa cárnica.
> Sé que este post será "carnaza " para todos aquellos que saltan a decir que destruimos el mercado laboral con estos salarios, pero teniendo en cuenta que no tenía previsto trabajar hasta... verano 2.013 / enero 2.014 (cuando prevea que acabo la carrera) o quizá antes si veo que el último semestre con el TFG se me hace muy aburrido, y que hay mucha gente que está cobrando mucho menos que eso (unos 5.000€ menos en algunos casos y unos 4.000€ menos en la mayoría de ellos), yo ya me doy por satisfecho si suena la campana.



No sé que pasa en tu ciudad que los sueldos son de risa para informáticos. Tampoco sé que experiencia tienes y si solo estás haciendo la carrera y nada más pero me parecen de risa.

En barcelona por ejemplo un programador junior web cobra a partir de los 16.000 € y senior tranquilamente a partir de 21.000-22.000-24 euros con lo que un analista va a partir de 24-27 k hacia arriba.

En sysadmin prácticamente lo mismo. Yo estuve trabajando de sysadmin y las ofertas que recibía eran de 18k como mínimo con el módulo de grado superior 

Cualquier cárnica aquí solo entrando con la carrera terminada no bajan de 21k.

Ofertas por 12.000 € solo he visto una cárnica que los ofrecía, una de 50!

Yo en mi caso me quedé en el paro en febrero y en marzo ya me habían ofrecido 5 ofertas de incorporación , la más baja de 16.000 € y eso que tengo solo 3 años de experiencia...


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Jun 2012)

pues en accenture ya están contratando a informáticos por etc los renuevan semana a semana y los pagan 12.000 euros brutos no es coña tengo amigos currando por esa cantidad


----------



## Aldarius (6 Jun 2012)

burbujeado dijo:


> No sé que pasa en tu ciudad que los sueldos son de risa para informáticos. Tampoco sé que experiencia tienes y si solo estás haciendo la carrera y nada más pero me parecen de risa.
> 
> En barcelona por ejemplo un programador junior web cobra a partir de los 16.000 € y senior tranquilamente a partir de 21.000-22.000-24 euros con lo que un analista va a partir de 24-27 k hacia arriba.
> 
> ...



"Solo" 3 años. Son los que tengo yo, pero en COBOL. Y COBOL tiene un problema: como solo lo usan bancos y aseguradoras no hay tanta demanda. Además por esa razón de 3 aquí en Barcelona sale un proyecto cada 2-3 meses y da gracias a alguna fusión o negocio entre empresas de ambos sectores (este proyecto dividido en 2 fases era una colaboración entre Zurich y Banc Sabadell). En nuestro caso no creo que se note tanto el hecho de tener la carrera o no, ya que como en ella no lo enseñan... hasta 2.009 que hubo bajada de salarios (comenzó la sangría de paro en masa por el sector) era:
- junior sin experiencia: 16K
- con experiencia: yo cobré 20K de 2008 a 2009 con solo 1 año de experiencia, pero era una empresa pequeñita y no una cárnica, así que supongo que lo normal sería 18K
- analista: de 24K parriba, jamás he preguntado salarios pero viendo las ofertas de entonces en Infojobs pues eso.
Ahora que recuerdo como programador no cuenta para nada la carrera, ya que uno de ellos tenía Ing. Informática y Estadística, además de estar metido con un Máster en Investigaciones de Mercado... y el tio cobraba 16K como el resto.
Ahora simplemente nunca los buscan sin experiencia y en función de la ETT, como ya he dicho, te pagan 15-16K y 18K algunas. De AP sí que han bajado salarios, ya que analistas de la ETT que tenía la mayoría de contratados en este último proyecto y en la que los programadores con experiencia cobraban 16K los analistas estaban cobrando 20K. Pero eso supongo que depende de la ETT que te contrate, viendo tales divergencias entre ETT's. Y en análisis no estamos hablando de mindundis, que había uno con más de 10 años de experiencia y hasta había hecho manuales de La Caixa por la parte de PL/1 (parecido al COBOL).
Pero es eso, sin haber acabado la carrera y con 3 años en esto es a lo que aspiro, a menos que ahora me interese por encontrar en J2EE sin experiencia (este semestre en programación distribuida me he comido una práctica con él y sería aprovechar que lo tengo fresco).



DVD1975 dijo:


> pues en accenture ya están contratando a informáticos por etc los renuevan semana a semana y los pagan 12.000 euros brutos no es coña tengo amigos currando por esa cantidad



No puedes generalizar. La ETT por la que me llamaron ayer es precisamente por un proceso de selección en Coritel, grupo Accenture. Y no tenían inconveniente en pagarme 20K/año. Ya me dijeron de buenas a primeras que más de 20K me hubieran dicho que no, así que cuenta con que Accenture les pagará a ellos 21-24K por mi.


----------



## Bcn (6 Jun 2012)

¿Porqué se paga tan poco en españa en comparación con otros países europeos? Es porque los clientes pagan menos a la consultora o bien es porque los socios son unos codiciosos a costa del bienestar de sus trabajadores? El tema es bien curioso porque además puede que sean las mismas empresas las que en otros países te pagan más, por ejemplo KPMG Europe es una sola empresa que engloba CH, DE, UK, ES, NL, BE etc etc y las diferencias entre los sueldos son del orden de un múltiplo de 3...


----------



## MagicPep (6 Jun 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> ¿Porqué se paga tan poco en españa en comparación con otros países europeos? Es porque los clientes pagan menos a la consultora o bien es porque los socios son unos codiciosos a costa del bienestar de sus trabajadores? El tema es bien curioso porque además puede que sean las mismas empresas las que en otros países te pagan más, por ejemplo KPMG Europe es una sola empresa que engloba CH, DE, UK, ES, NL, BE etc etc y las diferencias entre los sueldos son del orden de un múltiplo de 3...



Es consecuencia de la legislación laboral que nos hemos puesto desde la crisis de los 90s.

Por allá vino el contrato basura y luego el abaratamiento del despido, así se gano competitividad (aunque los que tenían trabajo no perdieron calidad de vida) se les recortaba a los "futuros" trabajadores. Eso se ha ido repitiendo hasta la nausea, se ha ido ganando un poquito de competitividad con los derechos de los que todavia no han venido.

Ahora en crisis es natural los sueldos bajos, pero en el caso de los que entran en el mercado laboral ahora, en especial jóvenes, tienen un plus negativo: trabajadores antiguos con sueldazos, políticos de más, funcionarios de más, jubilatas que levantan 2000 leres al mes... ahi va buena parte de nuestro sueldo, del que no vienen reflejado en nuestra nomina. :´(


----------



## Aldarius (7 Jun 2012)

Bcn dijo:


> ¿Porqué se paga tan poco en españa en comparación con otros países europeos? Es porque los clientes pagan menos a la consultora o bien es porque los socios son unos codiciosos a costa del bienestar de sus trabajadores? El tema es bien curioso porque además puede que sean las mismas empresas las que en otros países te pagan más, por ejemplo KPMG Europe es una sola empresa que engloba CH, DE, UK, ES, NL, BE etc etc y las diferencias entre los sueldos son del orden de un múltiplo de 3...



Apuesto más por la codicia de las consultoras. De no ser así no se entendería que un negocio ilegal como es la cesión de trabajadores (para eso existen las ETT's) siga existiendo en este país si no es porque untan al VIP de turno.
¿Ubicación: Suiza? Veo que te cuidas...


----------



## pioneer (25 Jun 2012)

sumar otro mas a la lista

30 a la puta calle


----------



## marianometrosexual (27 Jun 2012)

pioneer dijo:


> sumar otro mas a la lista
> 
> 30 a la puta calle



¡¡¡Ánimos!!!


----------



## Demostenes (18 Sep 2012)

Como veo que aqui muchos de los que se apuntan son informaticos, aqui os dejo esto que acabo de recibir en mi facebook, de mi banco (ING).

NO sé nada, sólo que quieren ingenieros (que creo que todos o parte son Ing Informaticos) y que mañana darán mas info.



> Nuestros compañeros de ING Belgium están buscando ingenieros con iniciativa, talento y ganas de trabajar en el extranjero. Para todo el que le interese y quiera apuntarse al proceso de selección, tendréis un evento online mañana, 19 de septiembre, aquí encontraréis toda la información.



OneDayWith ING


----------



## Aldarius (18 Feb 2013)

Y mientras tanto, si eres ciclero (mi caso hasta el año que viene) y tienes experiencia en Cobol:

Ofertas de trabajo: Programadores Cobol - Barcelona

Quitando impuestos, menos de 1000€ al mes, unos 800 netos. Seguro que conoceré reponedores que cobrarán lo mismo (o más) que yo en este trabajo.
Todavía estoy pensando si apuntarme o no, ya que únicamente tengo 2 meses de experiencia directa en banca. Me quedan ahorros (para más meses habiendo bajado el presupuesto de gasto cada mes) pero comienzo a estar cansado que en las comidas familiares me digan que cuando acabe la carrera me habré olvidado de lo que es trabajar. Bah, qué cojones, me apunto y a ver qué pasa.


----------



## burbujeado (18 Feb 2013)

Aldarius dijo:


> Y mientras tanto, si eres ciclero (mi caso hasta el año que viene) y tienes experiencia en Cobol:
> 
> Ofertas de trabajo: Programadores Cobol - Barcelona
> 
> ...



Que carrera estás haciendo? No has pensado en cambiar de rama de la informática? 

No entiendo como una especialización como en cobol y paguen tan poco, y en SAP por ejemplo multiplique por 2 lo tuyo al entrar..


----------



## Aldarius (20 Feb 2013)

burbujeado dijo:


> Que carrera estás haciendo? No has pensado en cambiar de rama de la informática?
> 
> No entiendo como una especialización como en cobol y paguen tan poco, y en SAP por ejemplo multiplique por 2 lo tuyo al entrar..



Grado en Ingenieria informática. Tengo 3 años en Cobol porque en su momento (2.007) fue de lo primero que encontré trabajo en el sector, y teniendo en cuenta que llevaba 5 años trabajando en almacenes porque desde el 2002 que había acabado el ciclo de programación no había encontrado de programador tampoco podía ponerle pegas.
En COBOL pagan poco simplemente por la misma razón que cualquier lenguaje de programación sencillito (es estructurado como Visual Basic y poco más): con la cantidad de gente que puede picar teclas y que no necesita configurar un entorno de desarrollo para hacerlo está "mamao". En los proyectos de Java y .NET si que suele haber más ingenieros, por el tema de Eclipse / Hibernate / Struts y en general configurar todo aquello que sea necesario en el proyecto, pero en COBOL tiene menos miga y se trata únicamente de picar código.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Ago 2014)

Como os va la cosa?

Yo llevo ya 3 años y pico de autónomo y contentísimo, la verdad, tengo mi horario y clientes variados. El único pero es que la programación a largo plazo es imposible de prever.


----------



## artemis (31 Ago 2014)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Como os va la cosa?
> 
> Yo llevo ya 3 años y pico de autónomo y contentísimo, la verdad, tengo mi horario y clientes variados. El único pero es que la programación a largo plazo es imposible de prever.



pero como cotizas? porque los chaperos no teneis epigrafe como tal no?


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Oct 2020)

Hola q ase


----------



## Ángel de Luz (11 May 2021)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Hola q ase



Wenas aquí foreando. Que ase túh?


----------



## sirpask (11 May 2021)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Pues eso, la empresa donde trabajaba a despedido a varias personas, entre ellas yo.
> 
> No tenía que ver con el sector inmobiliario, no se sabe bien el motivo (se dice, se cuenta, que uno de los socios ha pegado un pufo) pero necesitaban librase de varios trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Que tal la vida desde el 2008 hasta hoy? Has podido encontrar algo estable?

Han pasado 13 años ya...


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

me quieren echar de mi propio cuerpo de inteligencia internacional,

serán ratas estos del cni...

jajajajjajajaj


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Jun 2022)

AdrianL dijo:


> me quieren echar de mi propio cuerpo de inteligencia internacional,
> 
> serán ratas estos del cni...
> 
> jajajajjajajaj




Otro con esquizofrenia en el foro. Y van ya... ni se sabe.

Bienvenido al club


----------



## AdrianL (7 Jun 2022)

pasen y lean: 

@loskiluky

tweeter


----------

